# News photos of the day



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2021)

A Drone shot that shows the voice of millions of people in Myanmar (Burma)


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2021)

London, UK​Luke Jerram’s installation Mars, featuring detailed Nasa imagery of the Martian surface, goes on display at the Natural History Museum
Photograph: Chris Jackson/Getty


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Good luck to the people of Myanmar. They're going to need it!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2021)

A dog with blue fur is pictured inside a cage at a veterinary hospital where it was taken for examination, in Nizhny Novgorod, Russia, Feb. 16, 2021. A pack of stray dogs with blue fur was found near an abandoned chemical plant in Dzerzhinsk


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 19, 2021)

Sicilians going about their business as Mount Etna spews ash and lava in the background.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

Reuters/Monday February 22, 2021
The damaged starboard engine of United Airlines flight 328, a Boeing 777-200 is seen following a engine failure incident in a hangar at Denver International Airport in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

Niagra Falls, Feb 22, 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

Reuters / Tuesday, February 23, 2021

Los Angeles County Sheriff's Deputies inspect the vehicle of golfer Tiger Woods, who was rushed to hospital after suffering multiple injuries, after it was involved in a single-vehicle accident in Los Angeles, California, February 23, 2021. REUTERS/Gene Blevins

_Sheriff Alex Villanueva told reporters during a Facebook Q&A there was no indication Woods was impaired by alcohol or any other substances at the time of the incident, which is why no tests were taken and why no criminal charges will be laid. “He was lucid, no odour of alcohol, no evidence of any medication, narcotics or anything like that,” Villanueva said. “That was not a concern so no field sobriety test and no drug expert needed to respond. This is what it is — an accident._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

0
Lionel Richie with his new love, he’s 72 and she’s 30


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

_Maxwell was born in France and grew up in Oxford._

Ghislaine Maxwell has offered to renounce her British and French citizenship to assure a New York judge that she will not flee if she is granted bail.  Lawyers for Maxwell made the offer to Judge Alison Nathan yesterday in a third attempt to secure her release from the Brooklyn jail before her trial later this year. She has been held since last summer, accused of grooming minors for Jeffrey Epstein, the convicted sex offender. She denies wrongdoing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2021)

Reuters / Wednesday, February 24, 2021

A view inside the Saint-Jean-Baptiste au Beguinage church where illegal migrants, requesting to be regularised by the Belgian government to have access to heathcare, reside amid the coronavirus outbreak, in Brussels, Belgium February 23. REUTERS/Yves Herman


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 3, 2021)

Ireland: A Banksy-like image has appeared overnight on the wall of the former St Clares convent in Cavan town. The building, formerly an orphanage was the scene of a fire on February 23rd, 1943 in which 35 children and one adult lost their lives. No permanent memorial has been made to commerate the deaths. Photograph: Lorraine Teevan


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> A dog with blue fur is pictured inside a cage at a veterinary hospital where it was taken for examination, in Nizhny Novgorod, Russia, Feb. 16, 2021. A pack of stray dogs with blue fur was found near an abandoned chemical plant in DzerzhinskView attachment 150401


OMG the poor things. I can't imagine this chemical is good for them.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2021)

Baghdad, Iraq
Iraqi Prime Minister Mustafa Al-Kadhimi welcomes Pope Francis at Baghdad International Airport. Photograph Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2021)

Moscow, Russia
Flowers are laid at the grave of Joseph Stalin near Red Square outside the Kremlin to mark the 68th anniversary of his death
Photograph: Dimitar Dilkoff/AFP/Getty Imates


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
People squatting in a former factory wait for food that is being distributed by charities during the coronavirus pandemic. Photograph: Silvia Izquierdo/AP

No masks


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2021)

Pope Francis arrives to pray for the victims of war at Hosh al-Bieaa Church Square in Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2021)

Smugglers return to Mexico after transporting migrant families and children across the Rio Grande River into the United States in Penitas, Texas, March 6, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2021)

A student is reunited with her family in Jangebe, Nigeria, after being kidnapped, along with nearly 300 others, at a boarding school on 26 February. More than 600 students have been abducted from schools in north-west Nigeria since December as criminals look to cash in on ransom demands.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2021)

_This handout photo by the Myitkyina News Journal shows a nun pleading with police not to harm protesters in Myitkyina, in Myanmar's Kachin state, March 8, 2021._

Those members old enough may remember the prison camp run by the Japanese in WW2 and their shocking treatment of allied troops to build the Burma Railway.  I hope these good people find resolution to this tragic situation.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 12, 2021)

Peyo and his owner once competed at dressage events. Now they spend their time doing rounds in a French hospital, often staying with sick people until the end. All photographs by Jeremy Lempin/Divergence



In the palliative care centre at Calais Hospital in northern France, Marion, 24, who has metastatic cancer, cuddles her seven-year-old son, Ethan, as Peyo nuzzles them both. ‘With Peyo, we try to recreate life at the end of life, in order to fight, and create an energy to accompany families and caregivers,’ says his trainer, Hassen Bouchakour. Peyo and Bouchakour work with Les Sabots du Coeur, an organisation devoted to therapy, and with scientists who are studying Peyo’s ability to reduce patients’ anxiety and comfort people in pain


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 12, 2021)

Melbourne, Australia

The city launches its annual food and wine festival with the World’s Longest Lunch. With no local Covid community transmissions, more than 1700 diners ate in the Treasury Garden. Photograph Sydney Low/Zuma/Rez/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 12, 2021)

* *

Kashmiri Muslim women pray as the head priest displays a relic at the Hazratbal shrine on the occasion of Mehraj-u-Alam, believed to mark the ascension of Prophet Muhammad to heaven, in Srinagar, Indian-controlled Kashmir.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2021)

Chicago’s mayor has turned the river that runs through the city into an Irish stew for St. Patrick’s Day — dyeing it bright green as per a tradition that was nixed last year because of COVID-19.

Mayor Lori Lightfoot had cancelled the annual dyeing in 2020 — and vowed to do the same this year — because of the coronavirus, citing social-distancing concerns over the crowds it typically draws.

But she changed course at the last minute this year in a bid to uplift local spirits — and businesses — and boat crews began dumping the dye into the Chicago River around 7 a.m. Saturday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2021)

Suellen Borges and Byanca Silva from Drumcondra chat to a few fellas in Dublin's Temple Bar on St Patrick's Day. Photograph: Alan Betson/The Irish Times


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 17, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 154665
> Chicago’s mayor has turned the river that runs through the city into an Irish stew for St. Patrick’s Day — dyeing it bright green as per a tradition that was nixed last year because of COVID-19.
> 
> Mayor Lori Lightfoot had cancelled the annual dyeing in 2020 — and vowed to do the same this year — because of the coronavirus, citing social-distancing concerns over the crowds it typically draws.
> ...


I wonder what sort of effect the dye has on marine wildlife.

Seems so self-serving and uncaring to me to fill waterways with coloured dye.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2021)

Asylum-seeking families and unaccompanied minors from Central America walk towards the border wall after crossing the Rio Grande river into the United States from Mexico on rafts, in Penitas, Texas. Reuters/Adrees Latif


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2021)

CLERICAL ABUSE: A sculpture by artist Jacques Tilly with the slogan “11 years of relentless investigation of the abuse cases!” is seen in front of the Cologne Cathedral in Cologne, Germany, following the long-awaited publication of a report on ****** violence allegedly committed by clergy and laymen in Germany's top diocese. The independent study, commissioned by the Roman Catholic Church, found 202 alleged perpetrators of ****** assault and 314 victims between 1975 and 2018. Photograph: Ina Fassbender/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2021)

Barcelona, Spain
Taxi drivers block traffic to protest against the return of Uber to the city after a two year hiatus. Photograph Emillio Morenatti/AP


----------



## digifoss (Mar 18, 2021)

Democracy isn't the fix all answer that many country's think. But if I lived in Burma anything would look like an upgrade


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 19, 2021)

Paris, France

Parisians arrive to catch trains leaving from the Gare Montparnasse serving west and south-west of France. People packed inter-city trains leaving hours ahead of a new lockdown in the French capital imposed to combat a surge in coronavirus infections. The new restrictions, announced by the prime minister, Jean Castex, late on 18th March, apply to about a third of the country’s population affecting Paris and several other regions in the north and south. Photograph Ludovic Martin/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 19, 2021)

Dozens of Central American migrants are expelled from the United States by the Paso del Norte-Santa Fe international bridge, from El Paso, Texas, United States to Ciudad Juarez, state of Chihuahua, Mexico, on March 18, 2021. _Herika Martinez, AFP

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 19, 2021)

*Uighur children sent to orphan camps*

Workers walk by the perimeter fence of what is officially known as a vocational skills education centre in Dabancheng, Xinjiang
THOMAS PETER/REUTERS

China has begun rounding up and sending the children of Uighur exiles to “orphan camps” where they are forced to speak Mandarin and parrot Communist Party propaganda, parents claim.

Six families who have fled Xinjiang have told Amnesty International that friends and relatives sent coded messages, photos and videos telling them that their children had been moved to camps. Many believe that they will never see them again.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2021)

Nicolas Sarkozy and Carla Bruni to be locked up at home for one year.

Nicolas Sarkozy, the former French president, is sentenced to one year home detention for offering a bribe to a judge for information.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2021)

_Putin takes a holiday in Siberia

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2021)

People gather at the volcanic site on the Reykjanes Peninsula following Friday's eruption in Iceland, March 21, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2021)

A woman who suffers from COVID-19, receives oxygen at a field hospital set up in the parking lot of the Poliedro de Caracas auditorium, in Venezuela, March 21, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2021)

Tourists make their way towards Saint Catherine's Monastery after watching the sunrise on top of Mount Moses, Saint Catherine city, South Sinai, Egypt. Photograph: Khaled Elfiqi/EPA

*Mount Sinai*_ is a mountain on the Sinai Peninsula of Egypt. (It may possibly be the same as the biblical Mount Sinai, the place where, according to the Bible, Moses received the Ten Commandments)_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2021)

Visitors flock to a street under blooming cherry blossoms near Jiming Temple in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, China. Photograph: Stringer/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2021)

NSW Floods



Kate Fotheringham and Wayne Bell on Gloucester Road in Wingham, NSW on Monday. ‘It took three months to plan the wedding, 12 hours for it go to hell and six hours for it come together again,’ Fotheringham says. Photograph: Amanda Hibbard

“I had accepted the fact it was going to be raining and I was wearing gumboots, but I didn’t know how I was going to deal with a one-in-a-hundred-year flood and a natural disaster” Kate said


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

New York City firefighters rescue Dylan, a Catalina macaw, from a tree in the Manhattan borough. The bird escaped as he was being brought to a veterinarian’s office by his owner. Photograph: Bill Swersey/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

A family receives medical attention after the Marine Rescue boat that rescued them from rising floodwaters capsized in strong currents, as the state of New South Wales experiences widespread flooding and severe weather, in the suburb of Sackville North in Sydney, Australia. REUTERS/Loren Elliott


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa was identified by authorities as the suspect in Monday’s massacre at the King Soopers supermarket in Colorado. The weapon used in the attack was an AR-15-style pistol modified with an arm brace, according to the source.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2021)

This excavator doing its best to help with the Suez Canal situation

150 ships are waiting to pass through the 120 mile canal

Aerial view of the Cargo ship that is stuck in the Suez Canal


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2021)

New Zealand’s parliament has voted unanimously to give mothers and their partners three days of bereavement leave after a miscarriage or stillbirth.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2021)

Virginia just abolished the death penalty.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 27, 2021)

A field of sand dunes occupies this frosty 5-kilometer diameter crater in the high-latitudes of the northern plains of Mars. Some dunes have separated from the main field and appear to be climbing up the crater slope along a gully-like form.

_Image Credit: NASA/JPL-Caltech/University of Arizona
Last Updated: Mar 26, 2021
Editor: Yvette Smith_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2021)

VATICAN CITY - Pope Francis led Palm Sunday services in an almost empty St. Peter's Basilica because of coronavirus restrictions for the second consecutive year and he urged people to be close to the poor and suffering.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2021)

London, UK
Sir Lindsay Hoyle, the Speaker of the House of Commons, helps to adjust clocks in the Houses of Parliament for British summer time. Photograph: Jessica Taylor/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2021)

American Alligators arrive in Australia
We have crocodiles and you have alligators.

One of 10 recently arrived alligators is released into a new enclosure at the Australian Retile Park, bringing the number of American alligators in the park to 55, the largest population in Australia. Photograph: The Australian Reptile Park.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2021)

Worshippers take part in a procession during the Catholic Washing of the Feet ceremony during Easter Holy Week in the Church of the Holy Sepulchre, in Jerusalem's Old City.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2021)

Moscow, Russia

People dance during the spring ball at the Victory Museum. More than 200 participants from different cities of Russia gather here to attend the traditional ball on Saturday.

Photograph: Zinhua/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2021)

MUMMY CONVOY: A convoy of vehicles transporting royal mummies is seen in Cairo, Egypt on Saturday, April 3rd. Egypt held a parade celebrating the transport of 22 of its prized royal mummies from Egyptian Museum to he newly opened National Museum of Egyptian Civilization. Photograph: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2021)

Sorbian men dressed in black tailcoats ride decorated horses during an Easter rider procession near Crostwitz, Germany.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2021)

Marzieh Ebrahimi was one of several women who were disfigured in a horrific spate of acid attacks in Isfahan, Iran in 2014


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2021)

Ranunculus flowers at the Flower Fields in Carlsbad, California, have reopened for limited visitor numbers. Photograph: Mike Blake/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2021)

Gansu, China
The colourful mountains of Lanzhou Danxia Landform are soon to be opened to tourists. Photograph: Xinhua/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2021)

Poor little bunnies


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Poor little bunnies
> 
> View attachment 158577


A *LOVE* from me in recognition of people exercising respect for living things.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 6, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 158471
> 
> Marzieh Ebrahimi was one of several women who were disfigured in a horrific spate of acid attacks in Isfahan, Iran in 2014


How utterly heartbreaking.

A reflection of how great this world is, NOT.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2021)

Letter sent by a Singaporean Principal before exams



*How do Asian parents make their kids so smart they outperform their western peers?
*
_Amy Chua, with her book, Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother blew us all away with her formula. Her kids weren’t allowed to have sleepovers, play dates or watch TV, she said. They weren’t allowed to choose their own extracurricular activities or play computer games. They were told to achieve nothing less than a grade A, and to choose either the piano or violin – and practice until their fingers fell off........._

https://www.sbs.com.au/topics/voice...06/16/real-reason-why-asian-kids-excel-school


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 158471
> 
> Marzieh Ebrahimi was one of several women who were disfigured in a horrific spate of acid attacks in Isfahan, Iran in 2014


I remember these attacks from back then. 

This woman would greatly resemble Audrey Hepburn, imo.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2021)

Russian Orthodox Priest Father Sergei blesses the Soyuz rocket at the Baikonur Cosmodrome launch pad, Thursday, April 8, 2021 in Baikonur, Kazakhstan. Expedition 65 NASA astronaut Mark Vande Hei, Roscosmos cosmonauts Pyotr Dubrov and Oleg Novitskiy are scheduled to launch aboard their Soyuz MS-18 spacecraft on April 9. Photo Credit: (NASA/Bill Ingalls)


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2021)

Sadiq Khan is coasting towards a clear victory in the battle for Mayor of London yesterday. The sitting Labour mayor is ahead of his Conservative rival by 47 per cent to 26 per cent with a month to go.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 9, 2021)

A tribute to Britain's Prince Philip is projected onto a large screen at Piccadilly Circus in London, after the announcement of the duke's death.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 9, 2021)

Great thread Mellowyellow


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 9, 2021)

Asylum seeking migrants families attempt to get off an inflatable raft with the help of a Texas Ranger officer after crossing the Rio Grande into the United States from Mexico in Roma, Texas, 5 April 2021. Reuters/Go Nakamura


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 9, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Great thread Mellowyellow


Much appreciated, thanks Jerry old


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2021)

*Image Credit: *Jean-Francois Graffand

An intense band of zodiacal light is captured in this serene mountain and night skyscape from April 7. The panoramic view was recorded after three hours of hiking from a vantage looking west after sunset across the Pyrenees in southern France.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2021)

Jurassic canyon
© Timo Heinz


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2021)

Volodymyr, a service member of the Ukrainian armed forces, plays with puppies at fighting positions on the line of separation from pro-Russian rebels in Donetsk region, Ukraine. April 10, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2021)

Mohmand district, Pakistan
Police personnel destroy poppy cultivation in the Prang Ghar area of Mohmand Agency, about 100 kms from Peshawar on April 11, 2021.
ABDUL MAJEED, AFP/ GETTY IMAGES


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2021)

A giant new statue of Christ being constructed in southern Brazil will rise even higher than the iconic Christ the Redeemer statue that overlooks Rio de Janeiro.

A head and outstretched arms were added this week to the statue, which has been under construction since 2019 in the city of Encantado, in the state of Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2021)

_BEIJING: China's cyber regulator has launched a hotline to report online comments that defame the ruling Communist Party and its history, vowing to crack down on "historical nihilists" ahead of the Party's 100th anniversary in July.

The tip line allows people to report fellow netizens who "distort" the Party's history, attack its leadership and policies, defame national heroes and "deny the excellence of advanced socialist culture" online, said a notice posted by an arm of the Cyberspace Administration of China (CAC) on Friday (Apr 9)._

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...zens-report-illegal-history-internet-14601132


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2021)

Ukraine
When you have a job in the morning and defend your country after work.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2021)

Dunhuang, China
A traffic light for camels and their herders
Photograph: VCG/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2021)

Annette Edwards with Darius, her continental giant rabbit – she has offered a £1,000 reward for his return. Photograph: Mcfadden/ANL/Rex/Shutterstock
_
A rabbit proclaimed the biggest in the world has been stolen from its home in Worcestershire on Saturday. The rabbit was awarded a Guinness World Record in 2010 for being the biggest of its kind._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2021)

Joe Foyster receives a free haircut from Michael Douglas while having a pint of Heineken at a pop-up hairdressing station at The Gregorian pub in Bermondsey, London, on the first day of pubs and hairdressers reopening following a Covid-19 lockdown. Photograph: Anthony Upton/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2021)

Tribesmen hold portraits of Prince Philip in a remote Pacific village that worships him. Photograph: Dan Mcgarry/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2021)

Belfast Riots
The violence comes amid growing frustration among many in the pro-British unionist community at new trade barriers between Northern Ireland and the rest of the United Kingdom that resulted from Britain's exit from the European Union.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2021)

An image by Daniel Whitby who won the Mammal Society Photo of the Year 2021 competition with a separate photo of a lesser horseshoe bat. Photograph: Daniel Whitby/2021 MPOY


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2021)

Bernie Madoff, the financier who pleaded guilty to orchestrating the largest Ponzi scheme in history, died in a federal prison early Wednesday.

Last year, his lawyers filed court papers to try to get the 82-year-old released from prison in the COVID-19 pandemic, saying he had suffered from end-stage renal disease and other chronic medical conditions. The request was denied.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

Ankara, Turkey
A stork flies over its next after a long journey from Africa. Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

deleted


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

"The Eye," created by artist Tony Tasset, in downtown Dallas, Texas. The 30-foot giant eye was vandalized.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

CHERNOBYL: New Safe Confinement covering the fourth block of the Chernobyl nuclear power plant in Chernobyl, Ukraine. Ukraine will mark the 35th anniversary of Chernobyl tragedy on APril 26th. The explosion of reactor four of the power plant in 1986 is still regarded as the worst nuclear disaster ever. Photograph: Oleg Petraasyuk/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

NOTRE DAME: French president Emmanuel Macron (left) salutes workers next to Jean-Louis Georgelin (right), a former general leading the restoration efforts, on the roof of the Notre-Dame de Paris Cathedral during a visit marking two years since the blaze that made the spire collapse and destroyed much of the roof. The actual restoration work has yet to begin as time up until now has been spent on securing the building, and the full restoration works should begin early next year. Photograph: Benoit Tessier/Pool/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

This blows my mind
Florence, Italy
A 3D printed copy of Michelangelo’s David is prepared for transport to Dubai Expo 2021. Photograph: Carlo Bressan/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 16, 2021)

Istanbul, Turkey

The first Friday prayer of Ramadan at the Hagia Sophia mosque

Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2021)

Bangkok, Thailand
A worker tests a bed for incoming coronavirus patients at a new field hospital in a sports stadium
Photograph: Lillian Suwanrumpha/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2021)

Melim, Brazil
A woman receives a dose of coronavirus vaccine
Photograph: Joao Paulo Guimaraes/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2021)

Two men have died after a Tesla vehicle, which was believed to be operating without anyone in the driver's seat, crashed into a tree on Saturday night north of Houston, Texas.

After the fire was extinguished, authorities located two occupants in the vehicle, with one in the front passenger seat and the other in the back seat.

“There was no-one in the driver’s seat," Sergeant Cinthya Umanzor of the Harris County Constable Precinct 4 said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2021)

_British actor Helen McCrory, best known for her roles in Peaky Blinders and Harry Potter, has been remembered for her "kindness and generosity", after succumbing to a "heroic battle with cancer", aged 52.

_
Damian Lewis was her husband, you may remember him in Band of Brothers


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2021)

Alexei Navalny’s allies are calling for the biggest street protests of President Putin’s rule over fears that the imprisoned Kremlin critic’s life is “hanging by a thread.”

Navalny, 44, has been on a hunter strike for 19 days in protest at the refusal to allow him access to his chosen doctor for back pain and numbness in his legs and hands.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2021)

Breakfast in Italy
The Amalfi Coast is a 50-kilometer stretch of coastline along the southern edge of Italy’s Sorrentine Peninsula, in the Campania region. It’s a popular holiday destination, with sheer cliffs and a rugged shoreline dotted with small beaches and pastel-colored fishing villages. The coastal road between the port city of Salerno and clifftop Sorrento winds past grand villas, terraced vineyards and cliffside lemon groves
Source:  Reddit


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 160447
> 
> Breakfast in Italy
> The Amalfi Coast is a 50-kilometer stretch of coastline along the southern edge of Italy’s Sorrentine Peninsula, in the Campania region. It’s a popular holiday destination, with sheer cliffs and a rugged shoreline dotted with small beaches and pastel-colored fishing villages. The coastal road between the port city of Salerno and clifftop Sorrento winds past grand villas, terraced vineyards and cliffside lemon groves
> Source:  Reddit


OMG, what a dream that is!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 159948
> NOTRE DAME: French president Emmanuel Macron (left) salutes workers next to Jean-Louis Georgelin (right), a former general leading the restoration efforts, on the roof of the Notre-Dame de Paris Cathedral during a visit marking two years since the blaze that made the spire collapse and destroyed much of the roof. The actual restoration work has yet to begin as time up until now has been spent on securing the building, and the full restoration works should begin early next year. Photograph: Benoit Tessier/Pool/AFP via Getty


Nerves of steel, that's what those workers have being up so high on rickety old scaffolding.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

Wellington, New Zealand

Families are reunited after travellers arrive on the first flight from Sydney, as Australia and New Zealand open a trans-Tasman quarantine-free travel bubble

Photograph: Marty Melville/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

Des Moines, US

Myrtle Mae is named winner of the Beautiful Bulldog contest at Drake University’s Knapp Center in Iowa. Twenty-one English bulldogs competed for the title

Photograph: Olivia Sun/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

Video and photo via NRK Norway


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2021)

Thinking of you Aunt Marg, been around a while but it's just so lovely
Whales in the garden, Canada


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383347206468489221


----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2021)

post 101
I had never seen a fox in a fight with other animals (save for food) certainly not captured by another animal.
I've never seen a fox in the wild, coyotes, wolves yea, a fox never.
The eagle damages the fox reputation as a sly, elusive critter.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2021)

The village of Nefyn, Wales. UK.  Houses are seen on the edge of a cliff after it collapsed in the village. Photograph: Carl Recine/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2021)

Chalton, England

Master thatcher Lyle Morgans works on the roof of a new Saxon hall at Butser Ancient farm in Hampshire. Based on a 7th-century Anglo-Saxon house found near Petersfield, it is being constructed using traditional timber framing and thatching techniques, using 3.5 tonnes of reed thatch on the roof

Photograph: Andrew Matthews/PA


----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 160820
> Houses are seen on the edge of a cliff after it collapsed in the village. Photograph: Carl Recine/Reuters


Afraid of war, disease, ideal building site for cellar dweller, cheap, cheap, once in lifetime opportunity...hurry, hurry


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

Nablus, West Bank
Girls walk in an alley in Balata refugee camp during the fasting month of Ramadan
Photograph: Xinhua/Rex/Shutterstock
The West Bank, including East Jerusalem, has a land area of 5,640 km2 plus a water area of 220 km2, consisting of the northwest quarter of the Dead Sea. As of July 2017 it has an estimated population of 2,747,943 Palestinians and approximately 391,000 Israeli settlers.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

Melrose, Scotland
Claudia Bolling, house and collections officer at Abbotsford, the home of Sir Walter Scott, prepares for the house’s re-opening next week
Photograph: Murdo MacLeod/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

_ _

GETTING THEIR SHOTS: A queue of expectant people gather outside the Covid-19 vaccination centre at the Aviva Stadium in Dublin. Photograph: Niall Carson/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

The Florida “house of horrors” where the convicted paedophile Jeffrey Epstein sexually assaulted young girls has been demolished.

Wrecking crews began to tear down the waterfront home in Palm Beach this week after it was bought by developer Todd Michael Glaser for $18.5 million (£13.3 million).

Glaser said he will find it personally satisfying to destroy the property and build a new one in its place because of its history, while his real estate broker said he wanted to ensure it would be “wiped off the map”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

_Irish farmer stumbles on ancient tomb, described by archaeologists as 'untouched' and 'highly unusual' in Co Kerry, Ireland.

The tomb was uncovered by a digger during land reclamation work when a large stone slab was upturned, revealing a slab-lined chamber beneath.

It is believed the tomb may date to the Bronze Age (2000BC-500BC), but it could be even earlier as it displays a number of highly unusual features………
https://www.rte.ie/news/2021/0416/1210287-tombs-kerry-dingle-peninsula/_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

The Indonesian Cakra submarine KRI Nanggala sailing out from the port in Cilegon, Banten in 2017. Picture: Indonesia Military / AFP_Source:AFP

Australia is helping the Indonesian navy search for a submarine that has gone missing off the coast of Bali with 53 people on board.

The country’s military said it was searching the “deep” waters after losing contact with the vessel on Wednesday. The German-made submarine had been conducting a torpedo drill in waters off the northern coast of Bali but failed to relay results as expected, a navy spokesman said…….

https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/...y/news-story/7ef14fd49d2aaa7991415e51b1e36a28_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

*Australian federal government tears up four Victorian government deals with foreign nations leading to rebuke from Chinese embassy.*


_The federal government has torn up four deals between Victoria and foreign nations, including the state's controversial Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) agreement with China — prompting a strong rebuke from the Chinese Embassy.

It is the first time the Commonwealth has used new powers that allow it to cancel agreements that state and territory governments, local councils and public universities strike with other countries..................
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-04-21/federal-government-tears-up-four-victorian-government-deals/100085676_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 161059
> Melrose, Scotland
> Claudia Bolling, house and collections officer at Abbotsford, the home of Sir Walter Scott, prepares for the house’s re-opening next week
> Photograph: Murdo MacLeod/The Guardian


_The novels of Sir Walter Scott are now – in England, at least – almost unread. It is hard to imagine an author simultaneously so famous and so unfashionable, his novels frequently written off as prolix and unbearably dense.

However, according to one writer and critic, the author of Ivanhoe and the Waverley novels was not only crucial in creating the idea of Scotland as it persists today, but also "invented England"…………._

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2010/aug/16/walter-scott-edinburgh-book-festival


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2021)

There are growing fears for the crew of a submarine that went missing with 53 people aboard off the coast of Bali.

The crew could have enough oxygen until early Saturday, but hope is fading as rescuers continue to search waters near where it disappeared.

An oil spill has been located near where the submarine was thought to have submerged, pointing to possible fuel-tank damage.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 23, 2021)

A female recruit from U.S. Marine Corps Recruit Depot San Diego participates in the grueling crucible training as her platoon breaks a barrier becoming the first ever women Marines trained at Camp Pendleton, California. REUTERS/Mike Blake


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 23, 2021)

Reuters / Friday, April 23, 2021

ESA astronaut Thomas Pesquet OF France, NASA astronauts Shane Kimbrough and Megan McArthur, and JAXA astronaut Akihiko Hoshide of Japan await the launch of their NASA commercial crew mission to the International Space Station, within the Crew Dragon capsule of the SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket at Kennedy Space Center in Cape Canaveral, Florida. NASA TV via REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2021)

*April 24, 2021*
Petroglyphs cover rocks along the Superstition Mountains’ Hieroglyphic Trail.
Photo by Leslie Pomerleau


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2021)

An aerial view shows the lushness of the Flint Hills in Kansas, one of the last places in North America where tallgrass prairie survives—the rest of it turned into farmland.
JIM RICHARDSON, NAT GEO
**


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2021)

Anthony Hopkins, 83, took the best actor award for his performance in _The Father_, becoming the oldest actor or actress to win an Oscar, edging out Christopher Plummer’s supporting-actor win at age 82 in the 2010 film _Beginners_.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2021)

People throw flowers and petals with names of the sunken KRI Nanggala-402 submarine crew members from the boat during a prayer at the sea near Labuhan Lalang, Bali, Indonesia. (Antara Foto)


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2021)

Palestinian members of Hamas' security forces rappel along the wall of a building as they show off their skills during a police graduation ceremony in Gaza City.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2021)

A Ukrainian army general lays flowers to the Chernobyl victims monument in capital Kyiv, Ukraine, Monday, April 26, 2021. April 26 marks the 35th anniversary of the Chernobyl nuclear disaster. A reactor at the Chernobyl nuclear power plant exploded on April 26, 1986, leading to an explosion and the subsequent fire spewed a radioactive plume over much of northern Europe. _Associated Press

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

Britain's aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth arrives in New York on October 19, 2018.



_China claims almost all of the 1.3 million-square-mile South China Sea as its sovereign territory, and it has denounced the presence of foreign warships there as the root of tensions in the region.

The largest naval flotilla assembled by Britain in recent years will set sail in May on a months' long voyage through the Pacific, the country's Defense Ministry said Monday.

The strike group will be led by the aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth, marking its maiden deployment. The ship, one of the UK's two aircraft carriers, is the largest warship the UK has ever sent to sea.

Joining the carrier will be two destroyers, two anti-submarine frigates, a submarine and two auxiliary supply ships, a ministry statement said.

A United States Navy guided-missile destroyer will sail with the group as well as a frigate from the Netherlands that will be tasked with air defense, the ministry said………………..

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/04/26/...strike-group-asia-intl-hnk-scli-ml/index.html_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

*Tesla denies car was driverless*

_Scrutiny of wreckage from a fatal crash in the United States indicates that someone was at the wheel, Tesla has claimed, despite police previously saying they were "100 per cent" sure no-one was driving the vehicle.

The accident, which killed two people, involved a Tesla Model S that caught fire after hitting a tree late on April 17 near Houston, Texas.

Local authorities said one man was found in the passenger seat, while another was in the back, prompting Harris County Precinct Four Constable Mark Herman to say he was "100 per cent" sure no-one was driving the vehicle…………

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-04...rless-fatal-crash-elon-musk-houston/100099668_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

_Drying orka flowers in Tokat, Turkey. Women pick orka flowers from the field and arrange them on a rope, then the dried flowers fall and the orka becomes ready to be used in winter. Photograph: F Dilek Uyar_

Never heard of orka before, but found it in our local Coles supermarket


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

Local retirees gather to sing Red Army revolutionary songs in Guizhou province. Photograph: Emily Wang/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

_Byabarra, Australia

A platypus captured by a University of New South Wales research team is examined during fieldwork to collect population data. Photograph: James Redmayne/Reuters

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

_A paraglider flies past the full moon near Glastonbury Tor in Glastonbury, England. Photograph: Finnbarr Webster/Getty Images

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

_A worker paints over a graffiti depicting jailed Russian opposition politician Alexei Navalny in Saint Petersburg, Russia April 28, 2021. The graffiti reads: "The hero of the new age". REUTERS/Anton Vaganov

The mural in President Vladimir Putin's hometown showed a smiling Navalny, whose activist network is on the brink of being outlawed as "extremist", making a heart shape with his hands next to the slogan "A hero of a new time"._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

London, UK

The British Guiana one-cent magenta, the world’s most valuable stamp, on display before its sale at Sotherby;s where it is expected to fetch as much as 10 million pounds. Photo: Jill Mead/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

Britney Spears is to address a court about her long-running battle with her father over his control of her estate and career. Jamie Spears has been guardian of the American pop star’s affairs since 2008.

The singer has previously spoken about the court-ordered conservatorship only through her lawyer Samuel Ingham, who has said that the star is “afraid” of her father and will not perform again while he retains control of her finances.

A preliminary hearing date has been set for June 23 by Judge Brenda Penny.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

_Diethylstilboestrol, a synthetic version of oestrogen, promises to render the taker impotent
GETTY IMAGES

Synthetic female hormones capable of rendering a man physically incapable of infidelity is booming in China. Promoted as a way to control the urges of an unfaithful husband, diethylstilboestrol, a synthetic version of oestrogen, is guaranteed by purveyors online to render the taker impotent. It works by blocking the production of testosterone and has been used to “chemically castrate” sex offenders.
_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2021)

​*Bases used by US Marines in Australia are getting $582 million in upgrades*​_Australia will invest $582 million to improve bases and training areas in its Northern Territory that are used by a rotational force of U.S. Marines, the country’s Defence Department announced Wednesday (today).

The Marines’ rotation Down Under will be back at nearly full strength this year, with 2,200 Marines in the Northern Territory by June, according to Australia’s defense department. The onset of the coronavirus pandemic meant last year’s force was cut by more than half, well short of the 2,500 Marines who traveled there in 2019…………………_

https://www.stripes.com/bases-used-...-are-getting-582-million-in-upgrades-1.671543


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2021)

Hainan, China
A woman waves the national flag as people gather to watch the launch of the Long March 5B rocket carrying China’s Tianhe space station core module.
Photograph: Matjaz Tancic/EPA

_BEIJING, APRIL 29 - China has launched the first module of the orbiting station, as part of its ambitions of a permanent human presence in space following in the footsteps of the US, Russia and Europe. The central module 'Tianhe' houses vital space and support equipment for astronauts and was launched from Wenchang, Hainan province, on the 'Long-March 5B' rocket, according to state television CCTV images. President Xi Jinping remarked that the station is strategic for the "building of a great nation of science and technology". The structure, whose name 'Tiangong' means "Heavenly Palace", will be operational by 2022_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

Caitlyn Jenner, the athlete-turned-reality TV star turned transgender Republican politician, could upset the odds
TIBRINA HOBSON/AFP/GETTY

The former Olympic decathlon champion turned reality TV personality turned Republican politician, Caitlyn Jenner is running for Governor of California.

Stranger things have happened. Arnold Schwarzenegger, bodybuilder-turned movie star was elected by a landslide.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

Auckland, New Zealand
The band Six60 performs at Eden Park in what is being billed as the biggest performance in the world since the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic
Photograph: David Rowland/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

Military personnel console a sailor's wife during a remembrance ceremony for the crew of the Indonesian navy submarine KRI Nanggala that sank on April 21 during a training exercise, on the deck of the hospital ship KRI Dr. Soeharso off the coast of Bali.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

Ultra Orthodox Jews look at the scene where dozens of people were killed and 100s were injured in a stampede attended by tens of thousands of ultra-Orthodox Jews during Lag BaOmer festival at Mt. Meron in northern Israel.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

3D-PRINTED HOUSE: Exterior view showing the printer layers in the walls of the 3D-printed 94-sq m, two-bedroom bungalow resembling a boulder with windows in Eindhoven, Netherlands. The fluid, curving lines of its grey walls look natural, but they are actually at the cutting edge of housing construction in the Netherlands and around the world. They were 3D-printed at a nearby factory. Photograph: Peter Dejong/AP


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 162136
> _Drying orka flowers in Tokat, Turkey. Women pick orka flowers from the field and arrange them on a rope, then the dried flowers fall and the orka becomes ready to be used in winter. Photograph: F Dilek Uyar_
> 
> Never heard of orka before, but found it in our local Coles supermarket
> View attachment 162137


Try the pickled okra.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Try the pickled okra.


Is it nice Radish?


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 162698
> 3D-PRINTED HOUSE: Exterior view showing the printer layers in the walls of the 3D-printed 94-sq m, two-bedroom bungalow resembling a boulder with windows in Eindhoven, Netherlands. The fluid, curving lines of its grey walls look natural, but they are actually at the cutting edge of housing construction in the Netherlands and around the world. They were 3D-printed at a nearby factory. Photograph: Peter Dejong/AP


I'm wondering if this concept could one day bring about be a huge saving in building materials, people are desperate for cheap housing and real estate in Sydney is out of control.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Is it nice Radish?


I like it. It is less "slimy" than other ways. It's a very mild taste anyway so spicing it up is good. Campbell's used to make a canned "chicken gumbo" soup when I was young and it had some okra sliced in it.

It's big in the south.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I'm wondering if this concept could one day bring about be a huge saving in building materials, people are desperate for cheap housing and real estate in Sydney is out of control.


The cost of lumber and materials is skyrocketing as well. Somehow I can't  wrap my head around what 3d printing of object is. Grandson tried to explain it but....


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I like it. It is less "slimy" than other ways. It's a very mild taste anyway so spicing it up is good. Campbell's used to make a canned "chicken gumbo" soup when I was young and it had some okra sliced in it.
> 
> It's big in the south.


Thanks radish


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> The cost of lumber and materials is skyrocketing as well. Somehow I can't  wrap my head around what 3d printing of object is. Grandson tried to explain it but....





RadishRose said:


> The cost of lumber and materials is skyrocketing as well. Somehow I can't  wrap my head around what 3d printing of object is. Grandson tried to explain it but....


Mind boggling stuff.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2021)

SPACEX MISSION: Support teams work around the SpaceX spacecraft shortly after it landed with Nasa astronauts Mike Hopkins, Shannon Walker, and Victor Glover, and Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency astronaut Soichi Noguchi aboard, in the Gulf of Mexico, off the coast of Florida, in the US. NASA's SpaceX mission was the first crew rotation flight of the spacecraft and Falcon 9 rocket with astronauts to the International Space Station as part of the agency's commercial crew programme. Photograph: Bill Ingalls / Nasa


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2021)

UNITED PROTEST: Supporters protest against Manchester United's owners, at Old Trafford stadium in England, ahead of their Premier League fixture against Liverpool. Manchester United were one of six Premier League teams to sign up to the breakaway European Super League tournament. But just 48 hours later, the Super League collapsed as United and the rest of the English clubs pulled out. Photograph: Oli Scarff/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2021)

GREAT WALL: People visit the Great Wall of China in Beijing on the labour day holiday. Photograph: Noel Celis/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2021)

Bill and Melinda Gates have announced they are to divorce after 27 years of marriage, saying they “no longer believe we can grow together as a couple”.


Melinda, 56, has in the past said their marriage has been “incredibly hard”, and said Bill, 65, regularly works 16-hour days and can find it hard to make time for the family.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2021)

Jennifer Lopez performs with her mother, Guadalupe Rodríguez, at "Vax Live: The Concert to Reunite the World", May 2, 2021, at SoFi Stadium in Inglewood, California. (Photo by Jordan Strauss/Invision)


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2021)

I don't think I could walk across here, probably have a panic attack half way..



People walk across a narrow footbridge suspended across a river canyon, which claims to be the world’s longest pedestrian bridge, in Arouca, northern Portugal, Sunday, May 2, 2021. The Arouca Bridge inaugurated Sunday, offers a half-kilometer (almost 1,700-foot) walk across its span, some 175 meters (574 feet) above the River Paiva. (AP Photo/Sergio Azenha)


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2021)

BG Thomson/Science Photo Library

_You don't often read the word "instagrammable" in a scientific paper.

But a recently published study that asked "what makes a great bird photo?" has officially deemed the frogmouth the most instagrammable of avians.

Frogmouths are nocturnal birds, hence the very large eyes which may have contributed to their popularity.

_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2021)

*Oktoberfest in Dubai *

The Muslim country has approved the festival on the condition that drunken guests be ferried back to their hotels in shuttle buses so that they remained out of view.

The organizers of Oktoberfest, Munich's heralded and raucous annual beer festival, have criticized plans to create a rival event in Dubai and sought to reassure Germans that the original won't be moving.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2021)

Lab-grown diamonds can be produced for as little as a third of the cost of mined stones, Pandora says. Photograph: Lionel Bonaventure/AFP via Getty Images

_Pandora has become the first big jeweller to turn its back on mined diamonds, with the switch to lab-grown stones billed as making diamond jewellery more affordable._


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2021)

This 1oz silver high relief coin features a fresh new design celebrating Australia’s largest bird of prey from renowned American coin engraver John M. Mercanti.

Named for its long, distinctively shaped tail, the wedge-tailed eagle is one of the biggest eagles in the world. Found throughout mainland Australia, Tasmania and southern Papua New Guinea, the bird has an impressive wingspan of up to 2.7 metres.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2021)

A senior diplomat at the Swiss embassy in Tehran has been found dead after she fell from a high-rise building in the north of the city. The Swiss foreign ministry (FDFA) said an employee at its embassy in Iran had died of an accident, without identifying the victim.

Switzerland has represented US diplomatic interests in Iran since Washington and Tehran cut ties shortly after the 1979 Islamic Revolution.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2021)

U.S. soldier departs Kabul, Afghanistan after Biden declares an end to the war. Source: NY Times


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2021)

A woman pulls away her crying relative from the burning funeral pyre of their family member who died of COVID-19, at an open crematorium on the outskirts of Bengaluru, India.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2021)

Beds are seen inside a Gurudwara (Sikh Temple) converted into a coronavirus care facility amidst the spread of the Covid-19 in New Delhi, India. Reuters/Adrian Abidi


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2021)

The Taiwanese coast guard has detained a Chinese man who tried to reach the island’s territory in a rubber dinghy, in the such second crossing of the heavily patrolled Taiwan Strait in five days.

The Chinese man, identified as being in his twenties and by the surname of Jiang, rowed an unpowered boat to the outlying island of Kinmen, which is not far from the mainland but part of Taiwan’s territory.

It comes after another man named as Ahou travelled 111 miles from China in a 2.7-metre boat with an outboard motor to reach the self-governing island itself, claiming he was seeking “freedom and equality”.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
An employee poses with a 15.81-carat fancy vivid purplish-pink Sakura diamond ring during an auction preview. It is named after the petals of the Sakura blossom, whose arrival signals the start of spring. Photograph Joyce Zhou/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2021)

London, UK
One of 12 stamps the Royal Mail is releasing to celebrate Paul McCartney. They will go on general sale from 28 May. Photograph: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 7, 2021)

London Fire Brigade sent 125 firefighters and 20 engines to the 19-storey New Providence Wharf development, near Canary Wharf, east London yesterday  @IAMCLARICELIN/REUTERS
_
*Survivors of the Grenfell Tower fire* told the government “enough is enough” after a blaze at an east London block bearing the *same cladding* left more than 40 people in need of treatment yesterday._


----------



## Junebug63 (May 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> A Drone shot that shows the voice of millions of people in Myanmar (Burma)
> View attachment 150033
> 
> 
> View attachment 150034


This is beautiful!


----------



## Junebug63 (May 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163820
> 
> London Fire Brigade sent 125 firefighters and 20 engines to the 19-storey New Providence Wharf development, near Canary Wharf, east London yesterday  @IAMCLARICELIN/REUTERS
> 
> _*Survivors of the Grenfell Tower fire* told the government “enough is enough” after a blaze at an east London block bearing the *same cladding* left more than 40 people in need of treatment yesterday._


OMG! is this recent? Did anyone got hurt?


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163352
> 
> This 1oz silver high relief coin features a fresh new design celebrating Australia’s largest bird of prey from renowned American coin engraver John M. Mercanti.
> 
> Named for its long, distinctively shaped tail, the wedge-tailed eagle is one of the biggest eagles in the world. Found throughout mainland Australia, Tasmania and southern Papua New Guinea, the bird has an impressive wingspan of up to 2.7 metres.


What a beautiful coin! Unique, dramatic and lovely to look at.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 7, 2021)

Junebug63 said:


> OMG! is this recent? Did anyone got hurt?


London Fire Brigade said two adults had gone to hospital after suffering the effects of smoke inhalation and a further 38 adults and four children were treated at the scene.  So nobody seriously injured Junebug.


----------



## Junebug63 (May 7, 2021)

oh thank God!


----------



## mellowyellow (May 9, 2021)

_The doctor who famously and falsely announced that Russian opposition leader Alexei Navalny was not poisoned but had a bout of pancreatitis and hypoglycemia has disappeared in a swampy forest.

 

Alexander Murakhovsky, who was promoted to become minister of health of the Omsk Region days after he publicly refuted claims that someone had tried to kill Vladimir Putin’s most public foe, went hunting on a four-wheeler May 7 and has not been seen since. His hunting partners reportedly say his four-wheeler got stuck in muddy terrain behind them, and he set off on foot. He spoke to one person on his walkie-talkie but later did not respond._ _They last failed to find him after a day of searching and later alerted authorities, who have continued looking for him with a 65-person strong search party. The authorities say the forest was full of bears, which may have contributed to the doctor’s disappearance.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/russi...appeared-in-the-woods?source=articles&via=rss _


----------



## mellowyellow (May 9, 2021)

Barcelona, Spain
10 May 2021
People dance at the beach, as the state of alrm decreed by the Spanish government to prevent the spread of coronavirus ended. Photograph Nacho Doce/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2021)

JERUSALEM DAY: Israelis take part in the annual Jerusalem Day march yesterday to mark the reunification of Jerusalem after Israel captured the eastern part of the city from Jordan in the 1967 Six Day War. Photograph: Gil Cohen-Magen/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2021)

Part of a wheat field goes up in flames after Palestinians in Gaza sent incendiary balloons over the border near Nir Am, southern Israel. Reuters/Amir Cohen


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2021)

Worthsee, Germany
A waitress serves drinks at a beer garden on the first day of outdoor restaurant seating reopening in some regions across Bavria after the easing of coronavirus restrictions. Photograph: Alexandra Beoer/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2021)

Windsor, UK
Queen Elizabeth II takes part in a video call in which she shared memories of achieving her own qualification as a young girl with the Royal Life Saving Society which works across 30 Commonwealth nations with the aim of eliminating preventable death by drowning, promoting water safety and delivering lifesaving and lifeguarding education. Photograph: Buckingham Palace/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2021)

Belgium reopens
People enjoy beverages at a bar in central Brussels while Belgium reopens their outdoor spaces including bar and restaurant terraces, after closing down for months. Reuters/Yves Herman


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2021)

London, UK
The mayor of London, Sadiq Khan speaks after being re-elected during his signing-in ceremony at Shakespeare’s Globe. Photograph: Henry Nicholls/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 11, 2021)

Tuesday 11 May 2021 A woman cries near a school after a shooting in Kazan, Russia. Writing on the wall reads "We grieve".

Russian officials say a gunman attacked a school in the city of Kazan and Russian officials say several people have been killed. Officials said the dead in Tuesday's shooting include students, a teacher and a school worker. Authorities also say over 20 others have been hospitalized with wounds. (AP Photo/Dmitri Lovetsky)

Attacks on schools are rare in Russia, and President Vladimir Putin reacted by ordering the head of the country’s National Guard to revise regulations on the types of weapons allowed for civilian use.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 11, 2021)

Granite Bay, US
Lifeguard stands are parked on the dry bed of Folsom Lake in California. The state governor, Gavin Newsom, has declared a drought emergency in 41 of California’s 58 counties. Photograph: Justin Sullivan/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 11, 2021)

Jinan, China
Nursing students attend a capping ceremony in Shandong province. Photograph Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 11, 2021)

London, UK
Staff at the British Museum unveil an 800 year old stained glass window on loan from Canterbury Cathedral for a new exhibition about Thomas Becket. Photograph: Victoria Jones/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 11, 2021)

Israel's Iron Dome aerial defense system intercepts a rocket launched from the Gaza Strip, controlled by the Palestinian Hamas movement, above the southern Israeli city of Ashkelon


----------



## mellowyellow (May 11, 2021)

Henry Winkler yesterday
I can’t even express the beauty everywhere on our planet


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2021)

That’s a nice looking fish.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 12, 2021)

Patients receive treatment inside a Coivid-19 ward of a government-run hospital, amidst the coronavirus pandemic, in Bijnor district, Uttar Pradesh, India. Reuters/Danish Siddiqui


----------



## mellowyellow (May 12, 2021)

Protests in London amid escalating Israeli-Palestinian conflict
_(Anadolu Agency via Getty Images)_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 12, 2021)

Demonstrators march on Times Square in New York City to express their solidarity with Palestinians. [Eduardo Munoz/Reuters]


----------



## mellowyellow (May 13, 2021)

Idlib, Syria
Two refugee girls show off their holiday dresses for Eid in the Tah camp in Syria’s rebel-held north-western province. Photograph: Omar Haj Kadour/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 13, 2021)

_Thursday May 13 2021, 5.00pm - Los Angeles

Skid Row had by then existed for more than a century, becoming part of the Greater Los Angeles landscape, like the beach, the Hollywood sign and Sunset Boulevard, a byword for Americans who have lost everything, including hope. Now one maverick judge is trying to change that.

Last month the district court judge David Carter ordered the city and county to rip up their existing homelessness strategy and, by the middle of October, find shelter for every person who sleeps rough on Skid Row by October.

However, a panel of judges from the U.S. 9th Circuit Court of Appeals yesterday temporarily froze the deadline to be suspended while their appeal is heard._

We need him in Sydney, homelessness is getting worse every day.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 13, 2021)

This photo won the 2010 Embratel Press Award.  The boy portrayed through the lens of photographer Marcos Tristão is Diego Frazão Torquato, or Diego do Violino, or simply, Azul.

He learned to play the violin through classes offered in the community by his teacher Evandro, coordinator of the social projects of the NGO AfroReggae.   However, his mentor was murdered in a robbery in downtown Rio and the boy is seen here playing at his funeral.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 13, 2021)

Emely, 8, of Honduras, stands alone after turning herself in upon crossing the U.S.-Mexico border, in La Joya, Texas. The unaccompanied child cried as she told her story of losing her guides and walking for miles with another group.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164833
> _Thursday May 13 2021, 5.00pm - Los Angeles
> 
> Skid Row had by then existed for more than a century, becoming part of the Greater Los Angeles landscape, like the beach, the Hollywood sign and Sunset Boulevard, a byword for Americans who have lost everything, including hope. Now one maverick judge is trying to change that.
> ...


The entire world need more of him!


----------



## mellowyellow (May 14, 2021)

Reuters / Friday, May 14, 2021
A woman prays next to the carcasses of elephants that according to the forest officials possibly died because of a lightning strike, on the foothills of the Kundoli reserve forest area in Nagaon district in the northeastern state of Assam, India. REUTERS/Anuwar Hazarika


----------



## mellowyellow (May 14, 2021)

Prince Charles is set to cull the monarchy by axing several members after the Queen’s death, it’s been claimed.
Only six royals will take their places at the head of the family – Prince Charles and wife Camilla, Princess Anne, Prince Edward and the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge for the younger generation.

Prince Andrew is not included in the cull


----------



## mellowyellow (May 14, 2021)

Pro-Palestine ultra-Orthodox Jews counter-protest a pro-Israel rally at Times square in New York City. Reuters/David ‘Dee’ Delgado


----------



## mellowyellow (May 14, 2021)

The idea of a laboratory escape has polarised the community and was dismissed by the World Health Organisation
HECTOR RETAMAL/GETTY IMAGES

_It remains plausible that the pandemic started after the coronavirus escaped from a laboratory, a group of leading scientists has said.

In a letter in the journal Science, researchers from Stanford, Harvard, MIT and Cambridge criticised the World Health Organisation (WHO) and other scientists for dismissing such an explanation.

They said that despite vociferous opposition from some colleagues there was not enough data to exclude the possibility the virus came from the Wuhan Institute of Virology. “Theories of accidental release from a lab . . . remain viable,” they wrote.

Source: The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 16, 2021)

BLADE RUNNER: Blake Leeper laughs during a training session at Dorsey High School in Los Angeles, California. An eight-time Paralympic track and field international medallist, Leeper is a world record holder who hopes to be the first double-amputee to compete in the Olympics for the US team. A panel appointed by track and field's global governing body recently ruled that Leeper's blade-like prostheses gave him an unfair advantage, and he is now training on different ones in hopes they will be approved. Photograph: Ezra Shaw/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (May 16, 2021)

New Delhi, India
A volunteer sorts unclaimed sacks filled with ashes left after the cremation of Covic-19 victims at a crematorium. Photograph Arun Sankar/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 16, 2021)

Batley Grammar School is a co-educational free school in Batley, West Yorkshire, England.
DANNY LAWSON/PA

_Parents are looking to pull their children out of Batley Grammar School, where the showing of a cartoon of the Prophet Muhammad provoked uproar six weeks ago, because they fear that tensions will erupt again once an investigation by the school concludes.

The teacher who showed the cartoon to a class was forced to flee his home with his partner and four children.

Although it was claimed that the cartoon had been shown previously at the school, the teacher was suspended and forced into police protection with his family for their safety.

 Source: The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 17, 2021)

Falmouth, England
A table of customers are served full English breakfasts at an indoor table at Jann’s Diner, Redruth. England implements the step 3 in its road map out of coronavirus lockdown on Monday. The service industry can welcome customers inside premises to eat and drink. Photograph: Hugh Hastings/Getty Images.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

SEEKING A NEW LIFE: Migrants manage to grab onto a boat operated by Moroccan authorities near the Moroccan coast as they try to cross over to the Spanish enclave of Ceuta in north Africa. Photograph: Mohamed Siali/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

Fnideq, Morocco
Spanish security forces launch teargas canisters across a border fence as Moroccan migrants rally in the northern town of Fnideq in an attempt to cross into Spain’s North African enclave of Ceuta. At least 5,000 migrants slipper into Ceuta on 17 May, a record for a single day, Spanish authorities said. Photograph: Fadel Senna/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

TIDAL FLATS: Horse-drawn carriages drive through mudflats near Cuxhaven, northern Germany. A very large tidal flat has formed in the mudflats between the island of Neuwerk and the mainland, and there is a danger the island will be cut off from the mainland. The inhabitants of Neuwerk and the carriage drivers embarked on the convoy to lobby for the preservation of the route over the tidal flat. Photograph: Sina Schuldt/dpa/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

A Kashmiri doctor in protective suit takes a nasal swab sample of a nomad to test for COVID-19 in Budgam southwest of Srinagar, Indian-controlled Kashmir.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

The 1904 uprising of the native Herero in German South West Africa was quickly snuffed out by German troops
ALAMY

_Germany is preparing to pay Namibia reparations for a colonial-era genocide in which it killed about 75,000 people.

In 1904 imperial German forces crushed an uprising by the native Herero people and drove the survivors into the desert, where thousands died of starvation or dehydration. Over the next four years the Herero and Namaqua ethnic groups were corralled into concentration camps where at least half of the inmates died of disease, malnourishment, overwork, beatings and executions.

_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

Washington, DC, US
A robin eats a newly-emerged brood X periodical cicada. Trillion of brook X cicadas are emerging in the mid-Atlantic region of the US. Photograph: Jim Lo Scalzo/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 19, 2021)

Ceuta, Spain
Photograph: Spanish Guardia Civil/AFP/Getty Images
*Juan Francisco, an officer with the Spanish Guardia Civil, rescues a baby boy from the waters off Spain's North African enclave of Ceuta after his mother attempted to swim across from Morocco*


----------



## mellowyellow (May 19, 2021)

Migrants sit on the floor outside a warehouse used as temporary shelter as they wait to be tested for Coronavirus in Ceuta. Photo AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 19, 2021)

Paris, France
Visitors gather in front of Leonardo da Vinci’s Mona Lisa at the Louvre as France eases its nationwide lockdown measures. Photograph: Alain Jocard/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 19, 2021)

Hamas is willing to enter into a ceasefire agreement with Israel's military contingent on two conditions, according to a senior Hamas official.

"One, Israeli forces must stop incursions into the Al-Asqa compound and respect the site.

Two, Israel must stop the forced evacuation of the Palestinian residents in the Sheikh Jarah neighbourhood. This condition is in accordance with international law, not only a condition expected by the Hamas authority."

https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...-conditions-senior-official/story?id=77773676


----------



## mellowyellow (May 20, 2021)

*Martin Bashir lied to Diana in his famous interview *


Journalist Martin Bashir. 

_Bashir, 58, has apologised for the deceit following former Supreme Court judge Lord Dyson’s findings, saying he “deeply regrets it”. _“_I apologised then, and I do so again now, over the fact *that I asked for bank statements to be mocked up. It was a stupid thing to do and was an action I deeply regret.*

An internal BBC investigation into Bashir after the interview, headed by Lord Hall of Birkenhead, which cleared the reporter, was condemned by Lord Dyson in a damning 127-report. Hall went on to become director-general of the BBC.

Bashir has now stepped down from his role as BBC news religion editor on health grounds.

_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 20, 2021)

Bangkok, Thailand
A labrador retriever sniffs canisters containing human sweat samples to detect Covid-19 at an animal teaching hospital at Chulalongkorn University. The dog has been trained to sit down immediately when detecting infection and has an accuracy rate of nearly 95% in symptomatic and asymptomatic patients. Photograph: Rungroj Yongrit/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 20, 2021)

DESTRUCTION: Israeli foreign minister Gabi Ashkenazi (centre) and his German counterpart Heiko Maas (right) visit a building that was hit during Israeli-Palestinian fighting, on May 20th in Petah Tikva. Photograph: Gil Cohen-Magen/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (May 20, 2021)

Israel, Hamas agree to cease-fire​
An Israeli soldier walks at a staging ground near the border with the Gaza Strip, in southern Israel, Thursday, May 20, 2021. (AP Photo/Maya Alleruzzo)

_...........Like the three previous wars between the bitter enemies, the latest round of fighting ended inconclusively. Israel claimed to inflict heavy damage on Hamas but once again was unable to halt the Islamic militant group’s nonstop rocket barrages. Almost immediately, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu faced angry accusations from his hard-line, right-wing base that he stopped the operation too soon……._

https://apnews.com/article/israel-palestinian-cease-fire-hamas-caac81bc36fe9be67ac2f7c27000c74b?new


----------



## mellowyellow (May 21, 2021)

Australia
Young people around the country have been seen telling Boomers to put down the avocado toast, stop being so entitled and go out and get a jab. This comes after research suggests nearly 30% of Australians are now hesitant to get the life saving vaccine over a blood-clotting risk potentially high as 0.0017%, which has led to the Boomer generation to be way too ‘choosy’ about which vaccine to have. Now young people have had enough and have told the lazy Boomers to ‘go out an get a vaccine, any of the vaccines are better than nothing.’

Source: The Chaser


----------



## mellowyellow (May 21, 2021)

*Chinese vaccine Sinopharm launched in the Pacific*



Deputy Prime Minister Manasseh Maelanga gets the first Sinopharm shot in the Solomon Islands, while the Prime Minister and Chinese ambassador look on._ ABC: Evan Wasuka

A Chinese COVID-19 vaccine has been launched in the Pacific, with the Deputy Prime Minister of Solomon Islands receiving the first Sinopharm shot in the region._


----------



## mellowyellow (May 21, 2021)

Yesterday, Martin Bashir's wife and daughter haul suitcases as they leave £1.7m Hampshire home after damning Diana interview report


----------



## mellowyellow (May 21, 2021)

An ex-BBC executive, Tim Suter, who was part of the 1996 internal investigation into Martin Bashir’s interview with Princess Diana has quit Ofcom.

Ofcom's chief executive Dame Melanie Dawes said: 'By mutual agreement, Tim Suter, Ofcom board member and chair of Ofcom's content board, is stepping down with immediate effect.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 21, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Participants benefit from a mass meditation class to celebrate World Meditation Day at the Royal Botanic Gardens. Photograph: Joel Carrett/AAP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 21, 2021)

Some of the Canadian victims of Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752, which was shot down by the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps shortly after takeoff from Tehran on Jan. 8, 2020, killing all 176 aboard. PHOTO BY HANDOUT

_Iran intentionally shot down an airliner packed with Canadian citizens and residents more than a year ago in an act of terrorism, an Ontario judge has ruled, adding judicial theft to allegations the crash was not just a tragic accident.

A jury will now decide how much Iran should pay the victims. ‘We will seize and sell any Iranian assets worldwide that we can get our hands on’ their lawyer said.

https://nationalpost.com/news/world...nally-in-act-of-terrorism-ontario-judge-rules_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 23, 2021)

Tibet, China
The Potala Palace in Lhasa, 70 years after the annexation of Tibet by the People’s Republic of China. Photograph: Xinhua/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (May 24, 2021)

Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko has held power for more than two decades. _(AP: Andrei Stasevich

EU leaders have described the arrest of Roman Protasevich as a "hijacking" and "state terrorism"
In response to his arrest after the forced diversion of a Ryanair flight, the EU will ban Belarus from its airspace and airports
Belarusian state television released a short clip of Mr Protasevich confessing to involvement in the protests, which his allies have said was coerced.

_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 24, 2021)

Gaza
Palestinfians set at a coffee shop terrace at the site of an Israeli airstrike. Photograph: Majdi Fathi/NurPhoto/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (May 24, 2021)

A view shows shallow sand graves of people, some of which are suspected to have died from coronavirus, on the banks of the river Ganges in Phaphamau on the outskirts of Prayagraj, India. Reuters/Ritesh Shukla


----------



## mellowyellow (May 24, 2021)

Dr Anthony Fauci said he was not certain that the coronavirus came from animals
DREW ANGERER/GETTY IMAGES

_The leading expert on infectious diseases in the United States has called for a full investigation into what happened in China at the outset of the pandemic, saying that he is not convinced that Covid-19 developed naturally.

“Certainly, the people who investigated it say it likely was the emergence from an animal reservoir that then infected individuals, but it could have been something else and we need to find that out,” Dr Anthony Fauci told a PolitiFact event this month. “So, you know, that’s the reason why I said I’m perfectly in favour of any investigation that looks into the origin of the virus.”_


----------



## mellowyellow (May 25, 2021)

Bonhams' Antique Arms and Armour Sale - London


----------



## mellowyellow (May 25, 2021)

Little Island, New York
The public park on New York City’s Hudson River finally opened on May 21 nearly seven years after plans were unveiled, thanks to billionaire media mogul Barry Diller, whose $260 million donation has further transformed the once-derelict West Side of Manhattan.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 25, 2021)

Kevin Spacey will play a detective in an upcoming Italian movie called, "L'uomo Che Disegnò Dio," his first film since being accused of ****** misconduct in 2017.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 25, 2021)

Two jail guards, Michael Thomas and Tova Noel who admitted to falsifying records on the night Jeffrey Epstein killed himself on their watch, won a federal judge's approval on Tuesday for an agreement to end the criminal case against them and let them avoid prison.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Yahya Sinwar, Palestinian leader of Hamas in the Gaza Strip, second left, holds a child in a soldier costume, on stage with a weapon for the cameras, at a rally of supporters days after a cease-fire was reached in an 11-day war between Gaza's Hamas rulers and Israel, Monday. (AP Photo/John Minchillo)


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
A surfer rides a wave as a super blood moom rises above the horizon at Manly beach. Photograph: Cameron Spencer/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Cape Sounion, Greece
The full moon rises behind the Temple of Poseidon 70 km south of Athens. Photograph: Louisa Gouliamaki/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Cellist Claire Oppert plays music to soothe patient Bernard Genin, 79 at end of life care home Jeanne Garnier in Paris, France


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

A man walks among damaged buildings ahead of 26 May presidential elections in Homs, Syria. Reuters/Omar Sanadiki


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Employees of an assembly factory are seen reflected in the mirror of a bus as they receive a dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech coronavirus vaccine in Ciudad Juarez, Mexico. Reuters/Jose Luis Gonzalez


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

A Belarusian passenger plane flying from Minsk to Barcelona turned back on Wednesday, after Poland said it may not be able to enter French airspace.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 27, 2021)

Grimbergen, Belgium
Father Karel Stautemas and Abbot Erik toast after blessing beer tanks at the abbey of Grimbergen, which is returning to brewing after a break of more than 200 years. Photograph: Yves Herman/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 27, 2021)

*Bill Cosby refuses therapy for ****** offenders and denied parole*



_Cosby, now 83, would have become eligible for parole on 25 September after completing the three-year minimum term of his sentence. He was sentenced to three to 10 years in prison and designated a sexually violent predator on 25 September 2018, after being convicted earlier in the year of the rape of Andrea Constand, his former friend at Temple University, in 2004._


----------



## mellowyellow (May 28, 2021)

SHIP SHAPE: Egyptians swim in the Suez Canal as a container ship moves through it, in Ismaila, Egypt. Photograph: Khaled Elfiqi/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 28, 2021)

Handan, China
_C_hildren from Chunguang primary school pose in masks as they launch a campaign against smoking. Photograph Sipa Asia/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (May 28, 2021)

Inverie, UK
The Old Forge pub on the Knoydart peninsular in the Scottish Highlands, Britain’s most remote watering hole. Photograph: Andy Buchanan/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 28, 2021)

Professional dog walker Nobuaki Moribe leads his clients' pets across an intersection in Tokyo.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

People row boats underneath the Knaresborough viaduct on River Nidd in North Yorkshire. Photograph: Danny Lawson/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

*Inverurie, Scotland*​The fish-shaped Muckle Troot Loch, which is man-made and stocked with rainbow trout
Photograph: Jane Barlow/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

Prime Minister Boris Johnson and Carrie Johnson pose for a photo in the garden of 10 Downing Street after their private wedding ceremony
Photograph: Rebecca Fulton/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

Photographer Katherine Fawssett
*More than a thousand people live afloat on the tidal Thames in London, between Teddington Lock and the Thames Barrier. *
‘We’ve been together now for 60 years, 34 on our dear old Dutch. We didn’t have any great goal that we wanted to live on the river; really we wanted to get out of London. We didn’t know we were going to spend the next 34 years of our lives living on the Thames’


----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

Larry Bustetter, left, an Air Force veteran, and Henry Knebel, an Army veteran, salute after placing flags at Los Angeles National Cemetery on Saturday.
Myung J. Chun/Los Angeles Times/Getty Images


----------



## JonDouglas (May 31, 2021)

No words.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 31, 2021)

_Researchers are working on a pilot program backed by Russia’s Rosatom Corp. to inject rhino horns with radioactive material, a tactic *that could discourage consumption* and make it easier to detect illegal trade.

Poachers killed 394 rhinos in South Africa for their horns last year, government data shows, with public and private game reserves lacking the resources needed to monitor vast tracts of land and protect the animals that live there. _


----------



## mellowyellow (May 31, 2021)

China has relaxed its family planning policy to allow couples to have three children after a census showed its population is rapidly ageing, in a major policy shift to boost birthrate in the world’s most populous nation.

For nearly 40 years, China enforced a controversial “one-child policy” – one of the strictest family planning regulations worldwide – which was relaxed in 2016 to a “two-child policy” due to widespread concerns about an ageing workforce and economic stagnation.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 31, 2021)

*Denmark's secret service helped the US spy on European politicians including German Chancellor Angela Merkel from 2012 to 2014, Danish media say.*

Similar allegations emerged in 2013. Then, secrets leaked by US whistleblower Edward Snowden alleged tapping of the German chancellor's phone by the NSA.  When those allegations were made, the White House gave no outright denial but said Mrs Merkel's phone was not being bugged at the time and would not be in future..............

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-57302806


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

China reports *human *case of bird flu

Chinese authorities are facing a fresh disease outbreak - this one mostly affecting animals - but also potentially deadly among people.   The Ministry of Agriculture said that a fresh outbreak of lethal bird flu had been found in poultry in the southern province of Hunan, and that officials had ordered the slaughter of 17,828 chickens.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

First day of summer, UK
Lines of beachgoers file up the steps to Durdle Door in Dorset on the first day of the meteorological summer. Photograph: Andrew Matthews/PA

_Durdle Door is a natural limestone arch on the Jurassic Coast near Lulworth in Dorset, England. It is owned by the Welds, a family who own 12,000 acres in Dorset in the name of the Lulworth Estate. It is open to the public._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

Members of Australia's Olympic softball squad, the first national team to come to Japan for pre-Olympic training camp, arrive at Narita International Airport in Narita, east of Tokyo.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

Photo: TONY GENTILE

A mafia boss who killed more than 150 people, blew up a magistrate and dissolved a teenage victim in acid has been released early from jail, angering politicians and relatives of his victims.

Giovanni Brusca, 64, known as “the pig” during his career as an executioner with Sicily’s Cosa Nostra, walked free from Rome’s Rebibbia prison after winning five years off his 30-year sentence for good behaviour.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

Warning for moderate drinkers

A team at Imperial College London, headed by Professor Paul Elliott, analysed MRI scans performed on *thousands of people in late middle age*, and found that alcohol consumption was linked to reduced brain matter volume, increased heart ventricle mass, and higher levels of fat on the liver. Such changes have been linked to health conditions including Alzheimer’s, cardiovascular and liver disease.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 1, 2021)

*Naomi Osaka withdraws from French Open*
“Here in Paris I was already feeling vulnerable and anxious so I thought it was better to exercise self-care and skip the press conferences” she posted on her social media.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 2, 2021)

Bregana, Croatia
A police officer at the border crossing between Croatia and Slovenia scans an EU citizen’s digital Covic passport. Photograph: Denis Lovrovic/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 2, 2021)

London, UK
A visitor views the wedding dress of Diana, Princess of Wales at the Royal Style in the Making exhibition at Kensington Palace.
Photograph: Tim P Whitby/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 2, 2021)

Syrian families are being released from the Kurdish-run Al-Hol camp which held relatives of suspected ISIS fighters. There were an estimated 10,000 foreign women and children from 57 countries detained at the Al Hol camp and its neighbouring Roj camp. AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 2, 2021)

COURT: Andrei Pivovarov, the head of Open Russia movement stands behind the glass during a court session in Krasnodar, Russia on Wednesday. In the southern city of Krasnodar, a court was scheduled to consider whether to keep Andrei Pivovarov, the head of the Open Russia movement, in custody pending an investigation. Pivovarov was pulled off a Warsaw-bound plane at St Petersburg's airport just before take-off late Monday and taken to Krasnodar, where authorities accused him of supporting a local election candidate last year on behalf of an "undesirable" organization. Photograph: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

Two personnel inhale steam as a preventive measure against COVID-19 in Bengaluru. | Photo Credit: *HANDOUT E MAIL*

_Every day, personnel at Sarjapur police station gather around a pressure cooker that has been converted into an inhalation device. The cooker is filled with boiled water and topped with herbs and leaves from medicinal plants like neem, tulsi and eucalyptus. It emits steam that police personnel inhale through vents.

From practising pranayama to taking kashaya and zinc tablets, police personnel in Bengaluru and other parts of Karnataka are increasingly adopting different measures in an attempt to keep COVID-19 at bay. The latest trend is medicinal inhalation._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
The Brazilian para-swimmer Jessica Oliveira trains at Vasco da Gama club. The 16 yeawr old is a quadruple amputee as a result of meningococcal meningitis at age 10. Photograph: Buda Mendes/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

People listen to speakers after the remains of 215 children, some as young as three years old, were found at the former Kamloops Indian Residential School, during a vigil in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada, June 2, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

Cicada husks pile up below a tree in Princeton, New Jersey, June 2, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

_Turkey’s President Erdogan has come under fire after revealing that he has received three doses of vaccine against the coronavirus, even as his country struggles to procure enough doses for key workers.

The leader received his first dose of the Chinese-made Sinovac vaccine on January 14, and was one of the first people in Turkey to be vaccinated. He received a second Sinovac shot on February 11, and revealed this week that he had subsequently had a third dose on March 10. He did not confirm whether that was also Sinovac or the Pfizer-BioNTech jab, which Turkey has also procured.
_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

A boat passes by Manhattan as pictured from the Graduate Roosevelt Island hotel in New York City. Reuters/Carlo Allegri


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

Reuters / Wednesday, June 02, 2021
Wang Tianchang, 78, waters a tree planted on the edge of the Gobi desert on the outskirts of Wuwei, Gansu province, China. The Wangs have been fighting desertification since they settled on barren land near the village of Hongshui in Wuwei, a city in Gansu close to the border with Inner Mongolia, in 1980. A local institution in northwest China's Gansu province, Wang and his family lead busloads of young volunteers from the provincial capital of Lanzhou into the desert each year to plant and irrigate new trees and bushes. REUTERS/Carlos Garcia Rawlins


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

Denmark has passed a law allowing it to relocate asylum seekers to third countries while their asylum claims are processed, in a move that has drawn sharp condemnation from human rights groups. The bill paves the way for the establishment of offshore asylum centers outside the European Union. It was approved in Danish parliament on Thursday. Source: CNN


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 167604
> First day of summer, UK
> Lines of beachgoers file up the steps to Durdle Door in Dorset on the first day of the meteorological summer. Photograph: Andrew Matthews/PA
> 
> _Durdle Door is a natural limestone arch on the Jurassic Coast near Lulworth in Dorset, England. It is owned by the Welds, a family who own 12,000 acres in Dorset in the name of the Lulworth Estate. It is open to the public._


they are actually filing _down_ steps to Man O’War beach in Bournemouth which has  the iconic durdle door Arch  in the sea...


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 4, 2021)

Hong Kong
Victoria Park was empty on June 4 for the first time in 32 years in 2021. Photo: Kevin Cheng/United Social Press.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 4, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
People look at the Pillar of Shame, a monument that commemorates the victims of the 1989 Tiananmen Square crackdown, at the University of Hong Kong. Photograph: Isaac Lawrence/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 4, 2021)

Charlie Watts who just turned 80 and Ronnie Wood is 74


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 5, 2021)

Candles are seen lit in the windows of the US consulate in Hong Kong to mark the 32nd anniversary of Beijing's deadly Tiananmen Square crackdown in 1989


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 6, 2021)

The MSC Orchestra cruise ship sails across the basin as it leaves Venice, Italy, June 05, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 6, 2021)

NO BIG SHIPS: Activists stage a protest as the MSC Orchestra cruise ship leaves Venice, Italy on Saturday. The 92,409-ton, 16-deck MSC Orchestra cruise ship, the first cruise ship leaving Venice since the pandemic, was set to depart on Saturday amid protests by activists demanding that the enormous ships be permanently rerouted out the fragile lagoon, especially the Giudecca Canal through the city's historic centre, due to environmental and safety risks. The ship passed two groups of protesters: pro-cruise advocates whose jobs depend on the industry as well as protesters who have been campaigning for years to get cruise ships out of the lagoon. Photograph: Antonio Calanni/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 6, 2021)

NORMANDY: D-Day veteran Joe Cattini raises his walking stick like a machine gun as he and other veterans are welcomed to the Portsmouth Historic Dockyard to commemorate the 77th anniversary of the Normandy Landings on June 6th. Photograph: Steve Parsons/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 6, 2021)

_In a Trumpian outburst at a meeting of his Likud party members in Jerusalem this afternoon, Binyamin Netanyahu called the government about to be formed “the biggest election fraud in the history of the state, and I think in the history of democracies.”

He was referring to the coalition expected to be sworn in within a week, lead by his former aide turned right-wing party leader Naftali Bennett. The incoming government is relying on a wafer-thin majority of members from right-wing, centrist, left-wing and Arab parties and Netanyahu promised that Likud would “forcefully oppose this dangerous government of fraud and surrender and if it is formed, we will topple it very soon”._

Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 6, 2021)

_From left: Anthony Loyd’s portrait of Shamima Begum when he found her in the al-Hawl camp in 2019; Begum, now 21, photographed in Roj camp in northeast Syria in March this year

ANTHONY LOYD, SAM TARLING/THE TELEGRAPH

A new documentary reveals what daily life is like for the ‘Isis brides’ now held in camps in Syria, including the Bethnal Green schoolgirl Shamima Begum who has been denied the right to return to Britain.

Source:  The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Patients stricken with Alzheimer's disease participating in a study on the drug Aducanumab showed some slowing of mental decline [Charles Krupa/AP Photo]
7 Jun 2021

_On Monday, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) announced that it had granted approval to a drug called aducanumab for patients with Alzheimer’s disease.

It is the only drug approved by US regulators to treat the underlying cause of the disease, the build-up of fatty plaque in the brain. Clinical trials of the new drug, developed by Biogen Inc, showed a reduction in the plaque, thus helping to slow mental decline.

However, the FDA’s approval of the drug is controversial because of warnings from independent experts that the treatment does not work. The FDA is requiring Biogen to conduct additional clinical trials to verify the drug’s expected benefits. 
Source: Aljazeera_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

SUN SMILES ON REOPENING: Summer sun settles on the streets in Dublin's Temple Bar as people eat outside marking the reopening of outdoor dining at pubs and restaurants there following the lengthy Covid-19 lockdown in Ireland. Photograph:  : Tom Honan


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 168149
> _From left: Anthony Loyd’s portrait of Shamima Begum when he found her in the al-Hawl camp in 2019; Begum, now 21, photographed in Roj camp in northeast Syria in March this year
> 
> ANTHONY LOYD, SAM TARLING/THE TELEGRAPH
> ...


Each and every country should follow Britain's lead and ban all from every returning to their land!

I hope they all rot in Syria!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Mallorca, Spain
Tourists arrive at Palma de Mallorca airport. Spain is allowing all vaccinated visitors to enter the country in an attempt to revitalise the tourism sector. European travellers, who were required to have a negative PCR test to enter the country, are now allowed to enter with a cheaper antigen test. Photograph: Cai Cladera/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Jeff Bezos will be joined by his brother Mark for the flight, who he called his “best friend”

_Jeff Bezos, the founder of Amazon, has said he plans to fly into space in one of his own rockets on the anniversary of the 1969 moon landing next month. He will be joined by his brother Mark and the winner of an ongoing auction on board Blue Origin’s New Shepard spacecraft for the launch on July 20, 52 years after the lunar landing_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Joe Biden is expected to tell Boris Johnson that the United States sees the Northern Ireland Brexit deal as an integral part of maintaining long-term peace in Northern Ireland
ANDREW HARNIK/AP

_President Biden will warn Boris Johnson not to renege on the Northern Ireland Brexit deal when they meet for the first time at the G7 summit this week. He will use a bilateral meeting with the prime minister before the gathering of world leaders in Cornwall to explicitly express America’s support for the Northern Ireland protocol. President Biden is expected to tell Johnson that the United States sees the deal, agreed by the prime minister in 2019, as an integral part of maintaining long-term peace in Northern Ireland and in particular the Good Friday agreement of which America is a guarantor. He will also warn that the prospects of the US trade deal with the UK will be damaged if the situation remains unresolved. Source: The Times
_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Russia has announced tit-for-tat sanctions against nine senior Canadian officials, including the justice minister, following similar measures from Canada over the treatment of Kremlin critic Alexey Navalny.

The Russian foreign ministry said in a statement on Monday that the nine Canadians had been banned from entering Russia “for an undetermined period”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

UN war crimes judges have upheld a genocide conviction and life sentence against former Bosnian Serb military commander Ratko Mladic, rejecting all grounds of his appeal. Mladic, 78, led Bosnian Serb forces during Bosnia's 1992-95 war. He was convicted by trial and ordered to serve a life sentence, but appealed both the verdict and the sentence. He will remain in custody until arrangements are made to transfer him to a country where he will serve his sentence,

He was convicted in 2017 on charges of genocide, crimes against humanity and war crimes including terrorising the civilian population of the Bosnian capital Sarajevo during a 43-month siege, and the killing of more than 8,000 Muslim men and boys in the eastern Bosnian town of Srebrenica in 1995.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

A Bosnian Muslim woman reacts as she awaits the final verdict of former Bosnian Serb military leader Ratko Mladic in the Srebrenica-Potocari Genocide Memorial Center, Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

Writing good picture books for small children is far harder than it looks. A fact only reinforced after reading _The Bench_, the debut from Meghan, the Duchess of Sussex, who follows Sarah Ferguson and Queen Victoria in the grand tradition of royals who have given it a go. The story, so lacking in action and jeopardy you half wonder if the writing job was delegated to a piece of furniture, charts the relationship between a father and son seen through the eyes of a mother.
Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

Hakan Ayik had no idea what he was getting himself into.

_The 42-year-old Australian drug kingpin with links to the Comanchero bikies and Asian triads thought he was doing a favour to criminal associates when he passed along an encrypted communications app. What he did not know was that he had fallen head first into a trap set by Australian Federal Police officers and the US Federal Bureau of Investigation.

Ayik had been handed a device from undercover agents who told him it was the perfect way to communicate with criminal associates and arrange drug imports without detection. Their conversations were untraceable, he was told.

In reality, the FBI and the AFP would be watching every conversation…………._

https://www.news.com.au/national/cr...n/news-story/7a782c2647b386062d9beaaad5bc324b


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

BEST BUDDIES: Irish twin sisters Kathleen Galligan and Margaret Gilna celebrated their 90th birthday, which fell on May 30th last, by travelling on the 13.25 train to Heuston, Dublin, from Galway. Born in Ballaghaderreen, Co Roscommon, in 1931, they are both more than 63 years married, having wed their respective husbands on April 15th, 1958. Photograph: Jason Clarke


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 168393
> UN war crimes judges have upheld a genocide conviction and life sentence against former Bosnian Serb military commander Ratko Mladic, rejecting all grounds of his appeal. Mladic, 78, led Bosnian Serb forces during Bosnia's 1992-95 war. He was convicted by trial and ordered to serve a life sentence, but appealed both the verdict and the sentence. He will remain in custody until arrangements are made to transfer him to a country where he will serve his sentence,
> 
> He was convicted in 2017 on charges of genocide, crimes against humanity and war crimes including terrorising the civilian population of the Bosnian capital Sarajevo during a 43-month siege, and the killing of more than 8,000 Muslim men and boys in the eastern Bosnian town of Srebrenica in 1995.


They sure dragged their feet on this on, didn't they!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

An image made from video by China Central Television shows elephants, which had wandered 500km north from their natural habitat, resting in a forest near Kunming. Photograph: CCTV/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 9, 2021)

China has cracked down on the wild animal meat trade since it was blamed for the outbreak of coronavirus
ALEX PLAVEVSKI/EPA

_Siberian weasels, Amur hedgehogs, flying squirrels and pit vipers were among the live wild animals sold in markets in Wuhan before the pandemic, according to a study. Although the work did not find any evidence of live bats or pangolins being sold, its authors said that it showed the plethora of animal hosts available to the coronavirus, and through which the pandemic may have begun. The authors, whose work is published in the journal Scientific Reports, had coincidentally been researching the animal markets of Wuhan between 2017 and 2019._ 
Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 10, 2021)

Yuma, US
A Haitian migrant reaches out for help while emerging from a rocky canal close to a gap in the border wall in Arizona. Photograh: Eugene Garcia/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 10, 2021)

Manila, Philippines
Medical students perform an exercise on an electronic dummy after some face-to-face classes resumed at the University of Santo Tomas. Photograph: Aaron Favila/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 10, 2021)

Tibet Autonomous Region, China
A woman has her wedding photos taken on the shore of Namtso lake during a government-organised visit for journalists. Photograph: Kevin Frayer/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 10, 2021)

Ben Roberts-Smith is suing three newspapers over allegations that he carried out unlawful killings and bullied younger soldiers in Afghanistan
SAM MOOY/GETTY IMAGES

_An Australian veteran accused of carrying out multiple murders while serving with the SAS in Afghanistan has described his devastation at the allegations for the first time.

Ben Roberts-Smith, 42, who is suing three Australian newspapers for defamation, told a court in Sydney: “I spent my life fighting for my country and I did everything I could to ensure I did it with honour.”

Appearing in the witness box, he said that claims he was complicit in six unlawful murders had broken his heart. “I listened to that and I really cannot comprehend how people on the basis of rumour and innuendo can maintain that [accusations of war crimes] in a public forum. It breaks my heart actually.”_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 10, 2021)

Joe Biden has given Boris Johnson a new US-made bicycle – and helmet – to mark their first ever meeting.

_The Prime Minister is a keen cyclist who asked for a new bike for Christmas in the wake of the 2019 general election. However, for security reasons he is now rarely allowed to cycle. Mr Biden is also known for his unorthodox travel preferences: for decades, he travelled from Washington to his home in Delaware by train every day.

The President and his wife Jill also gave Mr Johnson’s wife Carrie a gift at the G7 summit: she received a leather tote bag made by the wives of American troops, and a presidential silk scarf._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 10, 2021)

Blue hour at Thredbo, NSW



Source:  Reddit


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 11, 2021)

Bamburgh, UK
Movie set in Northumberland is set on fire as part of filming for Indiana Jones 5, starring Harrison Ford. Photograph: Owen Humphreys/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 11, 2021)

Low water levels due to drought are seen in the Hoover Dam reservoir of Lake Mead near Las Vegas, Nevada, 9 June 2021. Reuters/Bridget Bennett


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 11, 2021)

People climb the Sydney Harbour Bridge on a guided tour as eastern Australia experiences a winter cold front, in Sydney, Australia, 10 June 2021. Reuters/Loren Elliott


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 11, 2021)

Britain's Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge and US First Lady Jill Biden visit Connor Downs Academy in Hayle, Cornwall on the sidelines of the G7 summit. Photo by DANIEL LEAL-OLIVAS/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 11, 2021)

Novak Djokovic has ended king of clay Rafael Nadal’s unreal French Open reign, producing an almost superhuman performance to finally knock out the 13-time champion in one of the game’s most spellbinding matches.Djokovic milks the applause during his epic win over Rafael Nadal. _Photo: AAP_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

Sao Paulo, Brazil
President Jair Bolsonaro during a motorcycle tour with his followers, ignoring bans on large gatherings. Photograph Alan Santos/Presidency of Brazil/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

New York City
Officers package guns after a gun buyback event organized by the city police department. Photograph: Eduardo Munoz/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

Versailles, France
Guests dressed in baroque period costumes attend the opening of the Night Fountains Show. Photograph: Alain Jocard/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

Yan’an, China
A woman wearing a Red Army uniform poses for photos in a newly opened revolutionary-themes area. Photograph: Roman Pilipey/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

Britain's Queen Elizabeth II meets with U.S. President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden in the Grand Corridor at Windsor Castle, Windsor, England.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 169102
> Britain's Queen Elizabeth II meets with U.S. President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden in the Grand Corridor at Windsor Castle, Windsor, England.


Not to detract from the picture, Mellow, but I will never understand the concept of wearing shoes in ones home.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 169099
> New York City
> Officers package guns after a gun buyback event organized by the city police department. Photograph: Eduardo Munoz/Reuters


When I look at this picture, Mellow, I think to myself, _what are people thinking??? _


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

We had a gun buyback a few years ago and confiscated 650,000 guns


_On April 28, 1996, a 28-year-old man with a troubled past named *Martin Bryant* walked into a cafe in Port Arthur, a tourist town on the island of Tasmania, and opened fire with a semi-automatic rifle. He killed 35 people and wounded another 28.

Australia's prime minister at the time, John Howard, had taken office just six weeks earlier at the head of a center-right coalition. He quickly drew a very clear conclusion from the Port Arthur killing: Australia had too many guns, and they were too easy to get.

Howard persuaded both his coalition and Australia's states (the country has a federal system) to agree to a sweeping, nationwide reform of gun laws. The so-called *National Firearms Agreement* (NFA), drafted the month after the shooting, sharply restricted legal ownership of firearms in Australia. It also established a registry of all guns owned in the country, among other measures, and required a permit for all new firearm purchases._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 14, 2021)

Jerusalem, Israel
The Israeli prime minister, Naftali Bennett (front left) and the foreign minister Yair Lapid (front right) attend a group photo with ministers of the new Israeli government. A disparate collection of parties forged a governing coalition to end Benjamin Netanyahu’s 12 year stint as prime minister and two years of inconclusive election. Photograh: Amir Levy/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 14, 2021)

Dubbo, Australia
Farmer col Tink and his grandson chase mice from a wheat hold into a water-filled tub acting as a trap on his property in New South Wales. Phtograph: Saeed Khan/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 14, 2021)

June 14, 2021: A man lays flowers on rusty railway tracks near old wagons at the Naujoji Vilnia Railway Station in Vilnius, Lithuania, as Lithuania marked the mass deportation 80 years ago by the Soviet Union that was occupying the Baltic nation. Deportation started on June 14, 1941, where some 280,000 people were deported to Siberian gulags, a year after Soviet troops had occupied Lithuania.
MINDAUGAS KULBIS, AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 14, 2021)

Warsaw, Poland
People come to see the rare blooming of the endangered Sumatran titan arum, or corpse flower, that is in full bloom for just a few hours and emits a rotten meat odour. Hundreds of people waited for hours in cold wind to see the unusual flower. Photograpj: Monika Scislowska/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 14, 2021)

Ziona Chana with his family in Mizoram, India. He had about 38 wives
RICHARD GRANGE/GETTY IMAGES

_An Indian man believed to be the head of the world’s largest family has died leaving behind roughly 38 wives, 89 children and 33 grandchildren.  Ziona Chana would often forget how many wives and children he had after becoming a household name in the state of Mizoram. His four-storey home in Baktawng village had been a tourist attraction for years.

He died in hospital from age-related health complications at 76. Chana belonged to a sect created by his grandfather which allowed polygamy for men. He married his first wife, Zathiangi, when he was 17. She still runs the show as the “head wife”.

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 16, 2021)

Chinese astronauts Nie Haisheng, Liu Boming, and Tang Hongbo wave as they meet members of the media behind a glass wall before the Shenzhou-12 mission to build China's space station, at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center

_JIUQUAN, China, June 16 (Reuters) - China will send three astronauts into orbit on Thursday in a high-stakes mission, the first of four crewed space flights to complete the country’s space station by the end of next year._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 16, 2021)

US President Joe Biden and President Putin meet for the US-Russia summit at Villa La Grange in Geneva, Switzerland, June 16, 2021. Reuters/Kevin Lamarque


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 16, 2021)

A still image from a social media video shows spiders' gossamer near wetlands in Gippsland, Victoria, Australia. (Credit: Carolyn Crossley via Facebook)


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 16, 2021)

_A former senior prosecutor told Channel 4 News that there was sufficient evidence for police to investigate the allegations, which span more than a decade despite Scotland Yard’s refusal to open a full inquiry. The alleged victims include a woman known as Minor Victim 3 who says that she was “groomed” by Maxwell and sexually abused by Epstein, an American financier, in London beginning in 1994-95. Another woman, Virginia Roberts Giuffre, 37, claims that she was trafficked to London and pressured by Epstein and Maxwell into ****** relations with Prince Andrew at Maxwell’s home in Mayfair, central London, in March 2001. Source: The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 16, 2021)

*Credit: Eric Smith who writes:* In March of 2020, the week before the world shut down, I returned to Baja’s San Ignacio Lagoon to photograph the migratory gray whales. I had been there in 2017 and it changed my life. The ability to have such close contact with those amazingly intelligent and friendly creatures was like nothing I had ever experienced. Every morning, small groups of visitors board small motorboats known as pangas, to see the whales. In this photograph, a panga with people from my camp were approached by a mother and her baby, known as “a cow and calf pair.” The calf made an appearance near the bow of the boat causing everyone to look forward. A second later, the mother emerged a foot behind the stern in behavior called a spy hop. She slowly and silently stuck her head high above the water to look around. I was in another panga a few dozen feet away and caught the moment right before everyone realized she was so close. When everyone turned around, she quickly sank below the surface. Cheering and hysterical laughter ensued.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 17, 2021)

Paris
Hugo Marchand and Dorothee Gilbert of the Paris Opera Ballet dance for Maely, a patient in the intensive care child unit of the Hopital Necker-Enfants Malades. Photograph: Lucas Barioulet/AFP/Getty Images



Dorothee Gilbert and Hugo Marchand


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 17, 2021)

_London
The Metropolitan Police has been ordered to reinstate a highly decorated officer who was sacked after being convicted of possessing a video of child abuse.

Robyn Williams, who was sent the video on WhatsApp but did not watch it, won an appeal yesterday over the force’s decision last year to dismiss her without notice for gross misconduct. The police appeals tribunal concluded that the sacking was unreasonable and unfair, and replaced it with a final written warning. _


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 17, 2021)

Germany to allow entry to vaccinated travellers from outside EU from June 25. Individuals must have received the final required dose of their vaccine 14 days prior to travel.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 17, 2021)

Best Zero Dance


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 17, 2021)

Reuters / Thursday, June 17, 2021
Police officers from the national security department escort Apple Daily's Deputy Chief Editor Chan Pui-man from the offices of Apple Daily and Next Media in Hong Kong, China June 17, 2021. Police arrested five executives of the newspaper, and officers were later seen sitting at computers in the newsroom after entering with a warrant to seize journalistic materials, including from reporters' phones and laptops. REUTERS/Lam Yik


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 18, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
People queue to buy Apple Daily. The pro-democracy paper increased its print run to 500,000 copies a day after police arrested five editors and executives and froze $2.3m in assets linked to the media company. Photograph: Vincent Yu/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 18, 2021)

Auckland, New Zealand
Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern receives her first Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine at the Manurews vaccination centre. Photograph: Alex Burton/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 18, 2021)

Tehran, Iran
Photographers wait for the arrival of Abdolnaser Hemmati, former central bank chief and candidate in the presidential election at the polling station. Photograph: Vahid Salemi/AP


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2021)

First time I’ve looked at these Mellow. They are very nice and informative.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 19, 2021)

Pappy said:


> First time I’ve looked at these Mellow. They are very nice and informative.


Thanks Pappy


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 19, 2021)

*Church for Sale in Hobart, Tasmania
*
The price tag — $1.2 million — the cost of a small apartment in Sydney - may seem low but turning it into something could cost many times that. There is no kitchen nor toilet and because of its historical significance, any proposed changes must go through a rigorous application process. "It's a heritage building so there are a lot of restrictions on changing its use or doing other works on the building," agent Chris Yan said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 19, 2021)

This is a Tesla solar roof


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> *Church for Sale in Hobart, Tasmania
> View attachment 170018*
> The price tag — $1.2 million — the cost of a small apartment in Sydney - may seem low but turning it into something could cost many times that. There is no kitchen nor toilet and because of its historical significance, any proposed changes must go through a rigorous application process. "It's a heritage building so there are a lot of restrictions on changing its use or doing other works on the building," agent Chris Yan said.
> 
> View attachment 170020


One of my lifelong dreams, Mellow, has been to buy an old church and transform it into a grand old home.

This church is an exceptional example! The stonework and overall design is marvelous!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One of my lifelong dreams, Mellow, has been to buy an old church and transform it into a grand old home.
> 
> This church is an exceptional example! The stonework and overall design is marvelous!


Agree Aunt Marg, the roof inside is gorgeous.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 20, 2021)

_TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — Iran’s sole nuclear power plant has undergone an unexplained temporary emergency shutdown, state TV reported on Sunday. This is the first time Iran has reported an emergency shutdown of the plant. Iran cannot procure parts and equipment for it from Russia due to banking sanctions imposed by the U.S. in 2018. Bushehr is fueled by uranium produced in Russia, not Iran, and is monitored by the United Nations’ International Atomic Energy Agency. _

Source: AP News


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 20, 2021)

*The South African government says that stones found in a village last month are not diamonds but quartz.*
A cattle herder first uncovered the stones in KwaZulu-Natal province. It prompted thousands to rush to KwaHlathi village, more than 300km (186 miles) south-east of Johannesburg. But after conducting tests, officials have said the stones are quartz crystals, which are far less valuable.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 21, 2021)

Sergeant V. Mityoshina and Sergeant N. Zalko were former students of the Moscow State Institute and served on the front line from the first days of WWII. The medals they are wearing below were awarded for military services and for their ‘bravery and courage’.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 21, 2021)

People take part in a yoga session at a park in Amritsar, India, to mark International Yoga Day. Photograph: Narinder Nanu/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 21, 2021)

ICING ON THE CAKE: Guests stand on balconies at a ceremony marking the reopening of renowned Paris department store La Samaritaine, after 16 years of closure. Photograph: Christophe Archambault/AFP. After 16 years of no-expense-spared renovation, the Parisian department store is finally opening as a luxury experiential retail landmark. However, no tourists are currently in town.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 21, 2021)

People inside the stone circle during summer solstice at Stonehenge where some attendees jumped over a fence to enter the site and watch the sun rise on the longest day in the UK. Photograph: Ben Birchall/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 21, 2021)

People walk on a glass-bottomed skywalk in Zhangjiajie, in China's central Hunan province, June 20, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Amal Zanaty 50, an Egyptian female mechanic, repairs the wheel of a tractor at a garage in Kafr El-Sheikh, Egypt. Reuters/Rania Gomaa


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

An elephant searches for food in the kitchen of Radchadawan Peungprasopporn's home in Pa La-U, Hua Hin, Thailand. (Courtesy of Radchadawan Peungprasopporn/Facebook)


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Ireland
Students say farewell to chick Emily, before her return to Turoe Pet Farm in Bullaun, Co Galway. Over three weeks the class watched Emily hatch and grow. Science, nature and social skills combined to provide a memorable learning experience. Photograph: Andrew Downes/xposure


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Hong Kong’s pro-democracy newspaper Apple Daily has stopped all operations after most of its staff resigned and the government froze its assets.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Australian Mack Horton, pictured left, has been among those to call Sun Yang a drug cheat. _Photo: Getty

Chinese swimmer Sun Yang will miss the Tokyo Olympics after the Court of Arbitration for Sport on Wednesday morning (AEST) handed him a ban of four years and three months for violating anti-doping rules._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Notices have appeared on a number of Iran-affiliated websites saying they have been seized by the United States government as part of law enforcement action. Such notices have appeared on websites of Iran's English-language Press TV, Iran's Arabic language Al-Alam TV, Yemen's Houthi-run Al-Masirah satellite news channel, and Lualua TV, a Bahraini independent channel which broadcasts from Britain.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 170542
> Notices have appeared on a number of Iran-affiliated websites saying they have been seized by the United States government as part of law enforcement action. Such notices have appeared on websites of Iran's English-language Press TV, Iran's Arabic language Al-Alam TV, Yemen's Houthi-run Al-Masirah satellite news channel, and Lualua TV, a Bahraini independent channel which broadcasts from Britain.


wow...never heard of it !!!..


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 22, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 170542
> Notices have appeared on a number of Iran-affiliated websites saying they have been seized by the United States government as part of law enforcement action. Such notices have appeared on websites of Iran's English-language Press TV, Iran's Arabic language Al-Alam TV, Yemen's Houthi-run Al-Masirah satellite news channel, and Lualua TV, a Bahraini independent channel which broadcasts from Britain.


The U.S. Justice Department on Tuesday blocked some three dozen websites, many of them associated with Iranian disinformation activities, a U.S. government source said, adding an official announcement was expected.

The source in Washington spoke after notices appeared earlier on Tuesday on a number of Iran-affiliated websites saying they had been seized by the United States government as part of law enforcement action.

Iranian news agencies said that the U.S. government had seized several Iranian media websites and sites belonging to groups affiliated with Iran such as Yemen's Houthi movement.

The website of the Arabic-language Masirah TV, which is run by the Houthis, read:

_"The domain almasirah.net has been seized by the United States Government in accordance with a seizure warrant ... as part of a law enforcement action by the Bureau of Industry and Security, Office of Export Enforcement and Federal Bureau of Investigation."_

The site quickly opened up a new, working website at www.almasirah.com.

A U.S. Justice Department spokesperson had no immediate comment. Two U.S. government sources indicated that the Justice Department was preparing an announcement on this issue.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 169236
> Warsaw, Poland
> People come to see the rare blooming of the endangered Sumatran titan arum, or corpse flower, that is in full bloom for just a few hours and emits a rotten meat odour. Hundreds of people waited for hours in cold wind to see the unusual flower. Photograpj: Monika Scislowska/AP


We have one of them in the Adelaide Botanic gardens @mellowyellow Its advertised on TV when its flowering so the public can go “smell it” apparently it’s stinks like a deceased human


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 23, 2021)

A brown bear that killed a 16-year-old boy in a Russian national park and then feasted on his body has been shot dead by wildlife rangers.

The boy, who has not been named, was working as a helper for tourists camping in Ergaki national park in Siberia’s Krasnoyarsk region. He was attacked when he went to collect provisions from a village.

When the boy failed to return, two of the tourists went to look for him and discovered the bear devouring his remains. The animal injured one of them before he fought it off with a knife. The other tourist raised the alarm. Wildlife rangers arrived quickly and shot and injured the bear, which escaped into the forest. The next morning they tracked it down and killed it.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 23, 2021)

Britney Spears broke her silence in a court hearing yesterday (Wednesday) regarding her court-ordered conservatorship that has been in place for nearly 13 years. She asked to address Judge Brenda Penny to speak out about the arrangement virtually by phone and spoke to the judge for more than 20 minutes. She said that she was put on lithium, despite her objections._ 

"It's a strong drug. You can go mentally impaired if you stay on it longer than five months. I felt drunk, I couldn't even have a conversation with my mom or dad about anything. They had me with six different nurses." Lithium is commonly used to treat bipolar disorder, which often causes episodes of depression and mania -- a feeling of uncontrolled irritability or excitement. It can also be used to treat depression._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 23, 2021)

Rodney Scott, Chief of the United States Border Patrol

President Biden gives Rodney Scott his marching orders.
In a statement on social media, Mr Scott said he had received a letter offering him the options to resign, retire or relocate, without giving him a reason for his removal.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 24, 2021)

Surfside, US
A view of a partially collapsed 12 storey building in Florida. More than 80 fire and rescue units attended the scene. Photograph: Cristobal Herrera-Ulashkevich/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 24, 2021)

Reuters / Thursday, June 24, 2021
Members of the Royal Collection Trust staff pose for a photograph with the oil on canvas portrait, HRH The Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, 2017, by Ralph Heimans, which forms part of the Prince Philip: A Celebration display in Windsor Castle, Britain. REUTERS/Peter Nicholls


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 24, 2021)

Afghan Taliban hand over their weapons to the Afghan government as they join the peace program in Herat province, Afghanistan. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 24, 2021)

An appeals court suspended Rudy Giuliani from practicing law in New York because he made false statements while trying to get courts to overturn Donald Trump’s loss in the United States presidential race.

An attorney disciplinary committee said in its motion to suspend Giuliani’s licence that there was “uncontroverted evidence” that Giuliani had made false statements to the courts, the public and lawmakers as he pushed theories that the election was stolen through fraud.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 24, 2021)

Bregenz, Austria. Rehearsals take place for the opera Rigoletto ahead of the Bregenz festival. Photograph: Jan Hetfleisch/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

China
Students bow to their ‘silent teachers’- cadavers donated to medical schools - at the beginning of an anatomy class at Shenzhen University’s medical school, Guangdong province, Sept. 12, 2012. Zhang Guofang/VCG

_Increasingly, medical schools use computer models to teach anatomy, but many professionals argue that they fall short of real bodies. Xu worries that anatomy classes will be cut even further, leaving medical students without a solid foundation in the subject. “I wouldn’t dare to let them loose on patients,” he said……._

http://www.sixthtone.com/news/2136/cadavers-are-the-silent-teachers-of-tomorrows-doctors


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Tel Aviv, Israel
People participate in the annual Pride parade. Hotograph: Ariel Schalti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Fife, Scotland
The Flying Scotsman steam train is seen after crossing the Forth Bridge, as it makes a journey towards Edinburgh


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Kazan, Russia
Students of the Kazan Suvorov Military School prepare for their graduation ceremony. Photograph: Yegor Aleyey/TASS


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Chon Buri, Thailand
Prisoners wait 30 minutes in case they experience side effects after receiving doses of the Sinopharm Covid19 vaccine. Photograph: Lillian Suwanrumpha/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Guhawati, India
Ambulance staff rest at the city’s crematorium after their shift. Photograph: Biju Boro/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

A woman migrant holds her baby in a makeshift camp set up outside the Paris town hall, Friday, June 25, 2021. More than 300 migrants set up some 200 tents outside the town hall to draw attention to their living conditions and to demand accommodation. (AP Photo/Lewis Joly)


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

By the standards of members of the royal family, the Countess of Wessex used to be the invisible woman. Every year she would diligently carry out scores of engagements, often as many as the Duke of Cambridge if not more. But no one would ever notice: it was as if she did not exist. The charities and other organisations for which she turned out would always be grateful, but none of what she did ever made the papers — let alone the television news bulletins.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 26, 2021)

The Chopaka Church, located on the Lower Similkameen Indian Band land, was reduced to ashes after a fire on June 26, 2021. (Photo: Keith Crow)

VANCOUVER -- Two more Catholic churches on First Nations reserve land in B.C. have burned to the ground.
The churches, both in the Similkameen region, went up in flames early Saturday morning and both were destroyed completely, say Penticton RCMP.

A total of four Catholic churches on First Nations reserves have been burned to the ground in the month following an announcement from the Tk’emlúps te Secwépemc that it had discovered remains of 215 children in unmarked graves at the nearby Kamloops Indian Residential School. The school was run by church missionaries.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 26, 2021)

Penny Bell participates in the senior sheep-shearing competition at Royal Highland Showcase at Ingliston in Edinburgh, Scotland, on July 19, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 26, 2021)

Coral reef health is tightly linked with the atmosphere´s carbon dioxide levels.
Location: New Caledonia
Credit: Laura Jourdan


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 26, 2021)

Today’s Photo Of The Day is “In a Flash” by Theresa Ditson. Location: Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 171128
> 
> Today’s Photo Of The Day is “In a Flash” by Theresa Ditson. Location: Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona.


When I visited this magical place, it was everything I imaged, and more, it certainly lives up to the word 'awesome'.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 27, 2021)

Amsterdam, the Netherlands
Football supporters watch a broadcast of the UEFA Euro 2020 round of 16 matches between The Netherlands and Czech Republic. Photograph: Ramon van Flymen/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 27, 2021)

Rome, Italy
Italian fans celebrate a goal as they watch their team’s Euro 2020 game against Austria on giant screens in Piazza del Popolo. Photograph: Filippo Monteforte/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 27, 2021)

London, UK
Housekeeping staff spray the Wimbledon centre court seats before the start of the tournament. Photograph: Ian Walton/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 27, 2021)

Switzerland
A sailplane launches from Rigi mountain above Lake Lucerne in Switzerland at the start of a soaring competition. Photograph: Urs Flueeler/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 27, 2021)

FULL CAPACITY: People react during a performance of DJ Reinier Zonneveld at the music venue Paradiso in Amsterdam, The Netherlands on June 26th. The pop stage reopened its doors at full capacity to visitors, who have to show a negative test result in the CoronaCheck app as part of the venue's 'coronaproof' programme. Photograph: Paul Bergen/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 27, 2021)

Rob, Alice and Jim Walton. Picture: Rick T. Wilking/Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_

Walmart made $56 billion last year – a little over $1 billion a week.
That fortune is carved up between the Walton family – Jim, Rob and Alice Walton, the children of Sam Walton, and then Ann Walton Kroenke and Nancy Walton Laurie, daughters of Bud Walton. Christy Walton, who is the widow of one of Sam’s sons, and 10 grandchildren also get their cut of the dynastic money pie.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

Toronto, Canada
People receive a dose of the Covid-19 vaccine at a mass vaccination clinic at Scotiabank Arena. Photograph: Cole Burston/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

Engstligenalp, Switzerland
Cows and their herdsmen climb the narrow and steep path from Adelboden to Engstligenalp. About 500 cows, cattle and calves cover the 600 metres of altitude during the traditional alpine procession to their summer pasture. Photograph: Alessandro Della Valle/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

B&B Hotels p/b KTM rider Bryan Coquard of France reacts after a crash during the Tour de France. Reuters/Anne-Christine Poujoulat


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

People react in front of the partially collapsed residential building as the emergency crews continue search and rescue operations for survivors, in Surfside, near Miama Beach, Florida. Reuters/Maria Alejandra Cardona


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

People take a minute of silence for the victims of the coronavirus at the start of a bullfight at Las Ventas bullring amid the pandemic in Madrid, Spain. Reuters/Susan Vera


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

Serena Williams reacts during a practice session as she wears a t-shirt displaying an image of herself playing tennis when she was young at Wimbledon in London. Pool via Reuters/David Gray


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

Dublin, Ireland
WILD AT HEART: Cyclists enjoy wildflower plantings along the Dodder Walk, Rathfarnham, Dublin. Photograph: Nick Bradshaw


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 30, 2021)

Kyzylorda region, Kazakhstan
A Soyuz rocket booster carrying the Progress MS-17 cargo freighter blasts off from the Baikonur cosmodrome. Photograph: Roscosmos Press Officer/Tass/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 30, 2021)

A woman cooks a piece of meat that was printed with a 3D printer by Novameat, during the Mobile World Congress (MWC) in Barcelona, Spain, June 29, 2021.

_BARCELONA, June 29 (Reuters) - As demand for plant-based alternatives to meat rises, Barcelona-based startup Novameat is using its 3D printing technology to manufacture vegetarian "steaks" that it hopes will reach the mass market next year.

Novameat plans to sell its "steaks" directly to consumers and to businesses such as restaurants interested in producing plant-based meat, business development manager Alexandre Campos told Reuters on Tuesday.

The Spanish company, which developed its technology in 2018, was showing how its latest 3D printer produced food at Barcelona's Mobile World Congress (MWC).

"It didn't have the feeling of a traditional steak but I was positively surprised because I did not expect that the texture would be so well achieved," said Ferran Gregori, after trying one of the "steaks" printed at Novameat's stand at the world's largest telecoms gathering..........._

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/imageser...45f59db0.jpg?crop=3159,1777,0,165&resize=1180


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 30, 2021)

The NHS is planning a “one in each arm” autumn booster campaign against both flu and coronavirus

ANNA WATSON/ALAMY




London, UK
Half the population will be offered a third coronavirus jab alongside the flu vaccine from September to reduce the risk of more restrictions this winter. All over-50s will be urged to have the jabs, which is likely to mean receiving one in each arm, as ministers try to “protect freedom” by ensuring that immunity does not wane during the busiest period for the NHS. Jonathan Van-Tam, the deputy chief medical officer for England, said that getting through the winter without returning to lockdown measures was “heavily dependent” on keeping protection from vaccines high.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 30, 2021)

The Swiss concept artists Frank (R) and Patrik Riklin along with volunteers push ten sandstone slabs called 10 Commandments Vol 2, each weighing 100 kilos on trolleys up a road near Spreitenbach, Switzerland. Reuters/Arnd Wiegmann

_ZURICH, June 28 (Reuters) - Ten sandstone slabs called the "10 Commandments Vol. 2" are being carted across Switzerland in a work by conceptual artists Frank and Patrik Riklin.

"Trust insanity and question the conventional" and "Create new realities and make them happen", are among the instructions the Swiss brothers have etched into the tonne of stones, inspired by their own ways of working over the last decade. The twins created the 100 kg slabs last year and placed them underwater in a stretch of Zurich's old moat in the heart of the city's financial district……

https://www.reuters.com/world/europ...-day-10-commandments-artwork-move-2021-06-29/_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 30, 2021)

Gaza City, Gaza
A young Palestinian boy wearing a headband of Al-Quds Brigades looks on during a graduation ceremony at a military summer camp organized by the Islamic Jihad Movement. Photograph: Suhaib Salem/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Beijing, China
Participants in Tiananmen Square prepare to mark the 100th anniversary of the founding of the Chinese Communist Party. Photograph: Roman Pilipey/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Rome, Italy
Pope Francis walks with Lebanon’s Christian leaders to the tomb of St Peter and St Paul, in St peter’s Basillica in the Vatican. Photograph: Vatican/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Ely, UK
Clergy stand beneath the British artist Luke Jerram’s installation Gaia, 1 7 metre replica of Earth, suspended in the nave of Ely Cathedral. Photograph: Oli Scarff/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Bill Cosby looks on outside his house after Pennsylvania’s highest court overturned his ****** assault conviction and ordered him released from prison immediately in Elkins Park, Pennsylvania. Reuters/Mark Makela


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Aerial view shows the artificial lake, Shadow Lake Estates, next to desert landscape as the state faces its worst drought since 1977, in Indio, California. Reuters/Aude Guerrucci


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Reuters / Wednesday, June 30, 2021
Members of the National Guard and paramedics observe a boy, thought by authorities to be about 2 years old, who was found alone near a truck that had carried more than 100 migrants in suffocating conditions at the Ocozocoautla-Las Choapas road, in Veracruz state, Mexico. Mexican authorities/via REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

DIANA STATUE: Britain’s Prince William (left) and Prince Harry unveil a statue of their mother, Princess Diana, at the Sunken Garden in Kensington Palace, London, on the day which would have been her 60th birthday. Photograph: Dominic Lipinski/Pool/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 1, 2021)

Deborah and Peter McGuinness both served tours of Iraq
HYDE NEWS &AMP; PICTURES LTD

A former army couple killed themselves in a suicide pact the day after throwing a fancy dress party for friends, an inquest was told. Peter McGuinness and his wife, Deborah, a former PA to three heads of the army, were found dead in a Land Rover at a remote beauty spot after weeks of planning. Mr McGuinness, 54, had suffered from depression, possibly caused by post-traumatic stress disorder after several tours of Iraq, and had talked about taking his life. Mrs McGuinness, 49, was given the all-clear from cancer five months before her death and had no history of mental illness, Bournemouth coroner’s court was told. Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

Vilanova I la Geltru, Spain
A view of the crowd at the Vida festival, the first festival held in Spain without social distancing rules since Covid. All attendees have to pass a test to access the festival site each day. Photograph: Xavi Torrent/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

Paris, France
A member of the Grande Loge Mixte de France poses in masonic attire. Photograph: Martin Bureau/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

Winnipeg, Canada
A statue of Queen Victoria after it was toppled during a rally following the discovery of the remains of hundreds of children at former Indigenous residential schools. Photograph: Shannon Vanraes/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

A member of South Africa’s Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF) party demands during a rally on Friday in the capital, Pretoria, that Covid vaccines from Russia and China be approved by the country’s regulatory body. AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

US President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden meet Miami Dade County Mayor Daniella Levine Cava as he visits a photo wall, the 'Surfside Wall of Hope & Memorial'


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 3, 2021)

A Navajo horseman traverses the rugged landscape of Monument Valley.
Photo by Dana Doherty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

One island, two countries


HEAVEN SCENT: Mia Finlan, from Finglas, visiting the rose garden at the National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, for shots before her first holy communion with 2nd class students from St Canice's Girls School, Finglas. Photograph: Dara Mac Donaill



RAIN ON DRUMCREE: An Orangeman struggles with his umbrella as loyal order members take part in a march at Drumcree Church in Portadown, Armagh, Northern Ireland. Orangemen have held a weekly protest near Drumcree Church since late 1998, when they were banned from marching on nearby nationalist Garvaghy Road after a service. Photograph: Charles McQuillan/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

Glacier Point, California
Visitors to Yosemite national Park move away as a bear crosses a paved trail. Photograph: Tracy Barbutes/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

Stokesley, UK
England fans celebrate their team’s 4-0 win over Ukraine in the Euro 2020 quarter finals. Photograph: Jill Mead/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

The group with Slovenia's Tadej Pogacar, wearing the overall leader's yellow jersey, rides towards Cormet de Roselend pass during the ninth stage of the Tour de France cycling race over 144.9 kilometers with start in Cluses and finish in Tignes, France.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy July 4th America - from Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

Michael Phelps, the Baltimore shark turns 36 - the most decorated Olympian, 28 medals, 23 gold.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

The Ever Given container ship that blocked the Suez Canal for six days will be set free this week after the canal authority and owner settled a dispute over compensation. Neither party has released full details of the agreement. The ship and it’s crew haven't been allowed to leave since it got stuck on March 29. The authorities say it will get a tugboat with a pulling capacity of about 75 tonnes.


----------



## RnR (Jul 4, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 171795
> Deborah and Peter McGuinness both served tours of Iraq
> HYDE NEWS &AMP; PICTURES LTD
> 
> A former army couple killed themselves in a suicide pact the day after throwing a fancy dress party for friends, an inquest was told. Peter McGuinness and his wife, Deborah, a former PA to three heads of the army, were found dead in a Land Rover at a remote beauty spot after weeks of planning. Mr McGuinness, 54, had suffered from depression, possibly caused by post-traumatic stress disorder after several tours of Iraq, and had talked about taking his life. Mrs McGuinness, 49, was given the all-clear from cancer five months before her death and had no history of mental illness, Bournemouth coroner’s court was told. Source: The Times



Maybe more than meets the eye ... read that the police raided home of PTSD suffering ex-soldier and his Army veteran wife in child porn probe four days before they killed themselves in suicide pact


----------



## RnR (Jul 4, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 172284
> The group with Slovenia's Tadej Pogacar, wearing the overall leader's yellow jersey, rides towards Cormet de Roselend pass during the ninth stage of the Tour de France cycling race over 144.9 kilometers with start in Cluses and finish in Tignes, France.


West Australia's Ben O'Connor wins stage nine of the Tour de France.

_It's the biggest win of his professional career. _







It is only the second time an Australian has won a mountain-top finish at the Tour de France. His win places him second place for the yellow jersey behind Slovenia's Tadej Pogacar.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 5, 2021)

Credit: Natnattcha Chaturapitamorn
Kien Giang, Vietnam
Father and son catch fish inside a cave in south Vietnam during the monsoon season.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

Gatehead, England
Visitors admire the Angel of the North statue. Photograph: Christopher Thomond/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

An Afghan man rests in his shop as he sells US second hand goods outside the deserted American base. Photograph: Mohammad Ismail/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

A Chopard representative displays the Palme d’Or, the highest prize awarded to competing films, before the start of the Cannes film festival. Reuters/Gonzalo Fuentes


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

Photographers and cameramen watch as workers install the red carpet in front of the main entrance of the Festival Palace before the opening ceremony of the 74th Cannes Film Festival in Cannes, France.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

People wait in line for a COVID-19 vaccine at a vaccination center in Gostinny Dvora, a huge exhibition place in Moscow on 6 July 2021 as the country faces a sharp surge in coronavirus cases.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

New laws aim to clamp down on Channel migrants — so far this year 6,600 people have arrived illegally in small boats PA

_Border Force agents will for the first time be given the legal power to use “reasonable force” to detain asylum seekers crossing the Channel under laws published today. They will be authorised to stop, board, divert and detain any vessel they suspect of carrying people seeking to enter the UK illegally under the Nationality and Borders Bill. Existing laws allow Border Force officials to use batons and handcuffs for personal protection but under the new legislation, they will be allowed to use these devices when boarding migrant boats if people resist arrest or pose a threat._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko. Viktor Babariko, one of the president’s most prominent critics, has been sentenced to 14 years in a prison camp
ASSOCIATED PRESS/PAVEL ORLOVSKY/BELTA

_A court in Belarus has sentenced one of President Lukashenko’s most prominent critics to 14 years in a maximum security prison camp on fraud charges that were widely viewed as politically motivated. Viktor Babariko, a former banker, was arrested in June 2020 as he attempted to register as a presidential candidate in Belarus._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 6, 2021)

Amsterdam
People look on as police officers secure the area where Dutch celebrity crime reporter Peter R de Vries, known for his reporting on some of the most renowned criminals in the Netherlands, was reportedly shot and seriously injured in Amsterdam, 6 July 20201. Reuters/Eva Plevier


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 7, 2021)

Harry Kane celebrates with his England teammates in front of the jubilant fans at Wembley after the 2-1 victory. Photograph: Shaun Botterill/UEFA/Getty Images

Some 60,000 fans watched in person at Wembley, with millions more cheering on the action on screen. Everyone at the match had to prove they are fully vaccinated or show a negative Covid test.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 7, 2021)

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau stands for a group photograph following a signing ceremony as part of a transfer of control over children in care to the community, in Cowessess First Nation, Saskatchewan, Tuesday, July 6, 2021. Cowessess is also the site of a former residential school where, the month before, ground-penetrating radar detected a potential 751 unmarked graves. (Liam Richards/The Canadian Press via AP)


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger Federer’s hopes of winning a ninth Wimbledon title were ended by a quarter-final loss to Poland’s Hubert Hurkacz, a month short of his 40th birthday.

But Hurkacz is a top-20 player and 15 years Federer’s junior, and was simply too good on the day for his opponent, who suffered a straight-sets loss at Wimbledon for the first time in 19 years.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 8, 2021)

Australian Ash Barty with her boyfriend, Gary Kissick, after winning through to the Wimbledon quarter finals. (Photo by TPN/Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 8, 2021)

Los Angeles, US
Patrons in the tiny Tiki-Ti bar as it opens on Sunset Boulevard. County public health officials have urged people to resume wearing masks indoors regardless of vaccination status. Photograph: Damian Dovarganes/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 8, 2021)

Splendid Fairy Wren
Credit: *Bryon Samuels*
Australian Fauna and flora @bryonsbackyard


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 8, 2021)

July 8, 2021: Activists fly a giant heart balloon in rainbow colors as they perform a flashmob in order to protest against a new law in front of the parliament in Budapest. A Hungarian anti-paedophilia bill that came into force was condemned as "homophobic" by civil organizations during the protest. The law banning the "display or promotion" of homosexuality or gender change to minors has sparked widespread outcry and threats of sanctions from Brussels if the bill is not rectified.
ATTILA KISBENEDEK, AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 8, 2021)

Grand marshal Sandra Lindsay, a health care worker who was the first person in the country to get a COVID-19 vaccine shot, waves to spectators as she leads marchers through the Financial District as confetti falls during a parade honouring essential workers for their efforts in getting New York City through the COVID-19 pandemic, Wednesday, July 7, 2021, in New York. The parade kicked off at Battery Park and travel up Broadway in lower Manhattan, the iconic stretch known as the Canyon of Heroes, which has hosted parades honoring world leaders, celebrities and winning sports teams. (AP Photo/John Minchillo)

.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Pyongyang, North Korea
People bow before a portrait of the late leaders Kim II-sung and Kim Jong-il on the 27th anniversary of the former’s death. Photograph: Kim Won Jin/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Plumas, California
An animal sprints across a road as a fire burns in Plumas national forest. Photograph: Noah Berger/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
Audience members watch the singer Mohammed Abdu perform at the newly built Super Dome. Photograph: Amir Nabil/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Tall, narrow and brightly coloured, Hanoi’s “tube houses” dominate the city;s streets as people compete for space in Vietnam’s capital. Credit Manan Vatsyayana/AFP/Getty Images. Fri 9 July 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Reuters / Thursday, July 08, 2021
An Afghan National Army soldier keeps watch from a check post at Mahipar, on Jalalabad-Kabul highway Afghanistan July 8, 2021. In the last week, the Taliban have overrun areas bordering five countries - Iran, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, China and Pakistan - as foreign forces end their two-decade intervention and the domestic security situation deteriorates. REUTERS/Mohammad Ismail


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Kalbarri National Park, Western Australia
Credit: *the_wa_wanderer*


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

England 1966 World Cup winner Sir Geoff Hurst stands on top of a pod on the lastminute.com London Eye wearing a replica 1966 World Cup final kit and looking out towards Wembley Stadium in the north of the capital, where the England football team will play Italy in the Euro 2020 final on Sunday. Picture date: Friday July 9, 2021. PA Photo. Photo credit should read: Dominic Lipinski/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Former docks are seen on a Salton Sea beach with the water much further away as California faces its worst drought since 1977, in Salton City, California, 4 July 2021, Reuters/Aude Guerracci


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 9, 2021)

Afghan National Army officers keeps watch at a checkpoint in Kabul, Afghanistan. Photo: Reuters

_The Taliban sees China as a ‘friend’ to Afghanistan and is hoping to talk to Beijing about investing in recondition work “as soon as possible” the group’s spokesman Suhail Shaheen said on Wednesday. In an exclusive interview with This Week in Asia, Suhail said the Taliban now controlled 85 per cent of the country and that it would guarantee the safety of Chinese investors and workers if they were to return._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 10, 2021)

Ash Barty described her joy at winning on the 50th anniversary of her idol and fellow indigenous Aussie Evonne Goolagong Cawley’s first triumph at the tournament. “Evonne is a very special person in my life. She’s been iconic in paving a way for young indigenous youth to believe in their dreams and to chase them - and she's done exactly that for me. Knowing she’s only ever a phonecall away has been really, really cool.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 10, 2021)

Credit: Alexander Gubskiy
The Grand Canal
_June 27, 2021_
The candy cane poles lined the small jetties of the Grand Canal. The austere façades with Juliet balconies stood stoically as a lone gondola slipped through the water.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 172926
> Pyongyang, North Korea
> People bow before a portrait of the late leaders Kim II-sung and Kim Jong-il on the 27th anniversary of the former’s death. Photograph: Kim Won Jin/AFP/Getty Images


Slavery


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 11, 2021)

Members of the Gladiators NYC armoured combat group fight in Central Park, New York. Photograph AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 11, 2021)

Italy beats England in penalty shootout


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 11, 2021)

Serbia's Novak Djokovic defeats Italy's Matteo Berrettini in the men's singles final on day thirteen of the Wimbledon Tennis Championships in London.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 11, 2021)

_Former Mujahideen hold weapons to support Afghan forces in their fight against Taliban, on the outskirts of Herat province, Afghanistan July 10, 2021. — Reuters/File_

As the Taliban’s claims about taking Afghan territory grow, India has decided to temporarily close its consulate in Kandahar, sending a special Indian Air Force flight to evacuate about 50 diplomats and security personnel of the Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) back to Delhi, government sources confirmed to _The Hindu_.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

Men and children with their cameras and mobile phones take photos of a sacrificial cow being lowered from a rooftop by a crane, ahead of the Eid al-Adha festival in Karachi, Pakistan. Reuters/Akhtar Soomro


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

Conor McGregor is carried off in a stretcher following an injury suffered against Dustin Poirier during UFC 264 at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas. Gary A. Vasquez-USA Today Sports


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

An NH90 "CAIMAN" helicopter flies over the Eiffel Tower and the Seine river during a practice session prior to July 14's Bastille Day Parade in Paris, France.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

VERY DETERMINED: Orangemen march past a Parades Commission Determination sign which prevents them from playing music in the Clifton Street area of Belfast as part of 12th of July celebrations marking the victory of King William of Orange over the Catholic King James at the Battle of the Boyne in 1690. Photograph: Niall Carson/PA Wire

*The Twelfth*_ (also called the *Glorious Twelfth* or *Orangemen's Day*)] is an Ulster Protestant celebration held on 12 July. It was first held in the late 18th century in Ulster.. It celebrates the Glorious Revolution (1688) and victory of Protestant King William of Orange over Catholic King James II at the Battle of the Boyne (1690), which began the Protestant Ascendancy in Ireland. Wiki

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

LOVE OVER HATE: Locals erect messages of support on pieces of plastic hiding racist graffiti sprayed on a mural of Manchester Utd striker and England player Marcus Rashford on a cafe wall on Copson Street, Manchester, England. Rashford and other black players on England's national football team were the target of racial abuse after the team's loss to Italy in the Euro 2020 final on Sunday night. Photograph: Christopher Furlong/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

Police in central Russia have physically stopped an opposition activist from standing for election by blocking his entrance to a local government building as he arrived to register his candidacy.

Dmitri Krasichkov, an anti-corruption campaigner in Lipetsk, a small city 300 miles south of Moscow, won last year’s elections to the city council but the results were declared void by officials, regional media reported. He had planned to stand in elections this autumn.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

*Thousands of Cubans have risked jail by joining the biggest protests for decades against the island's Communist government.*

"There is no food, no medicine, there is no freedom. They do not let us live," one of Sunday's protesters named only as Alejandro told BBC Mundo.

_Over the past six decades most Cubans have made the entirely rational calculation that open criticism of their government is too dangerous. It is not worth it. The Cuban constitution, based on a Soviet blueprint, contains a draconian warning.  It spells out that no behaviour, no freedom, will be tolerated if it is deemed “contrary to the existence and objectives of the socialist state, or contrary to the decision of the Cuban people to build socialism and communism”.

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

Iran dating app Hamdam is part of the Islamic republic’s efforts to tackle declining birth rates and the rising age of marriage. Photograph: Abedin Taherkenareh/EPA

Iran has unveiled a state-sanctioned Islamic dating app aimed at facilitating “lasting and informed marriage” for its youth, state television reported. Called Hamdam – Farsi for “companion” – the service allows users to “search for and choose their spouse. It is the only state-sanctioned platform of its kind in the Islamic republic, all other platforms apart from Hamdam are illegal.

Users have to verify their identity and go through a “psychology test” before browsing. When a match is made, the app “introduces the families together with the presence of service consultants”, who will “accompany” the couple for four years after marriage.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

Withington, England
A mural of Marcus Rashford is covered with messages of support after it was defaced following the Euro 2020 final between Italy and England. Photograph: Christopher Thomond/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

Sisters, US
A firefighting tanker makes a retardant drop over the Grandview fire near Sisters in Oregon. The wildfire doubled in size to 62 sq miles on Monday, forcing evacuations in the area. Photograph: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

General Charles-Étienne Gudin de La Sablonnière, *one of Napoleon's closest generals*, who died more than 200 years ago during the Russian campaign, will finally rest in his homeland when Russia handed over his remains to France. “It is planned that 2 December, a ceremony will be held in Les Invalides (in Paris) with the presence of the president of France, Emmanuelle Macron, but we do not know if he will invite President Putin” Peskova pointed out.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

South Africa. Unrest continues. A suspected looter is pinned to the ground by an armed private security officer in a damaged shopping mall in Vosloorus, Gauteng, South Africa. Stores in two South African provinces were ransacked for a fifth consecutive day, hours after President Cyril Ramaphosa deployed troops in a bid to quell unrest that has claimed 45 lives, in the wake of the jailing of former president Jacob Zuma for contempt of court. Photograph: Marco Longari/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

Gay Hate in Georgia
Mourners surrounded by TV camera operators take part in an open-casket funeral ceremony for late Georgian cameraman Lekso Lashkarava, in Tbilisi, Georgia. Mr Lashkarava, who worked for Georgia's TV channel TV Pirveli, was beaten by far-right activists during an anti-LGBT rally on July 5th, and died on July 11th. Photograph: Zurab Kurtisikidze/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

Sergei Ryabkov, Russia's deputy foreign minister, CHRISTOF STACHE/AFP/GETTY

Russia has warned the United States not to redeploy troops to former Soviet states in central Asia after its withdrawal from Afghanistan. He said that the creation of US military bases in the region would be unacceptable. “We are warning them against such steps,” Ryabkov said. “We have told the Americans about this directly and frankly.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 14, 2021)

This photo of downtown Cuba is very telling, it looks more like a war zone and tells a story of a regime that has completely neglected their people.

Havana, Cuba
A special forces vehicle passes by a vintage car in downtown Havana. Photograph: Alexandre Meneghini/Reuters

*The US has called for the release of all peaceful protesters detained in Cuba during recent unrest.*
Thousands took to the streets on Sunday in protests over food and medicine shortages, price increases and the government's handling of Covid-19.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 14, 2021)

STATUTE OF LIMITATIONS: Eileen McKeown, daughter of Joseph Corr who was killed in the 1971 Ballymurphy massacre, watching Northern Ireland secretary Brandon Lewis announcing that ministers have introduced a statute of limitations which will bring an end to prosecutions related to the Troubles. This will include the Ballymurphy massacre, during which 10 civilians were killed by the British army over a 3-day period. The decision follows May’s inquest into the shootings, which concluded that the 10 civilians were *“entirely innocent of wrongdoing”*. Photograph: Charles McQuillan/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 14, 2021)

Dunstable, UK
One of the new flamingo chicks sits among the older flamingos at ZSL Whipsnade Zoo. The eggs spent a month in an incubator to ensure their survival. Photograph: ZSL Whipsnade Zoo/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 14, 2021)

*France celebrates Bastille Day*


Soldiers of the French Foreign Legion march on the Champs-Élysées
Photograph: Lewis Joly/AP


Pupils from Ecole Polytechnique march during the annual parade
Photograph: Lewis Joly/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 14, 2021)

Fruit and vegetables are being left to rot in England as Brexit deters migrants from taking up picking jobs.

Brexit -- the effects of which kicked-in at the start of the year -- means hiring migrant pickers from eastern Europe is now much harder. Barfoots of Botley, a farming company based on England's south coast near Bognor Regis, said 750,000 courgettes were being left to rot. “Restricting free movement has had a devasting impact," said managing director Julian Marks. "But not just on agriculture and horticulture – on pretty much every sector where people from abroad have been working in those sectors for years and now. They’re going home."


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 15, 2021)

_Houses are submerged on the overflowed river banks in Erdorf, Germany, as the village was flooded Thursday, July 15, 2021. Continuous rainfall has flooded numerous villages and cellars in Rhineland-Palatinate, southwestern Germany. (Harald Tittel/dpa via AP)_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice, France
A light for each of the 86 people who were killed in the terrorist truck attack of July 2016 are displayed at night over the Promenade des Anglais to mark the fifth anniversary of the atrocity. Photograph: Nicolas Tucat/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 15, 2021)

Los Angeles, US
Britney Spears’s newly appointed lawyer, Matthew Rosengart, leaves the Stanley Mosk courthouse following a hearing concerning the pop singer’s conservatorship. Spears was granted permission by a judge to hire a lawyer of her own choice. Photograph: Chris Pizzello/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 15, 2021)

The naturalist Jane Goodall has been announced as the *2021 winner of the Templeton prize* in recognition of her life's work on animal intelligence and humanity. ... She said she was “humbled and overawed” to be awarded the Templeton prize, whose previous recipients have included the Dalai Lama and Archbishop Desmond Tutu.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

Although there are thought to be 34,000 Australians stuck overseas who are desperately trying to get home, Caitlyn Jenner, the parent of Kendall and Kylie Jenner and step parent to Robert, Kourtney, Kim and Khloe Kardashian, has landed in Sydney to appear on Channel 7’s series _Celebrity Big Brother_. She is now in hotel quarantine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

California, US
Forest Service firefighters monitor the Tamarack Fire just outside of the centre of Markleeville. Photograph: Jungho Kim/ZUMA Press Wire/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

South coast of England, UK
Greenpeace activists on an RIB pass a new Greenpeace ship called Sea Beaver which is patrolling the UK’s marine protected areas (MPAs) off the south coast of England. The six-month exercise, called Operation Ocean Witness, seeks to document and take action to stop destructive fishing practices such as bottom trawlers in the MPAs. As well as engaging with fishing communities to promote a sustainable future for the fishing industry. Photograph: Victoria Jones/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

Nantes, France
A protester holds a placard reading ”*I am not against vaccination but against obligation’* during a demonstration against new coronavirus safety measures, including a compulsory health pass called for by the French government. People gathered in several French cities to protest against the decision announced earlier in the week by the government, obliging health workers to get vaccinated and for citizens to bring in a vaccine health pass for most public places. Photograph: Sebastien Salom-Gomis/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakar, Senegal
A herdsman caresses Cobra, a prize-winning sheep said to be worth $54,000 USD at the famous Touba Taif sheep farm. The most prosperous Senegalese often pay a small fortune to sacrifice a Ladoum ram on the Feast of the Sacrifice, Eid al-Adha. Photograph: John Wessels/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

Herat, Afghanistan
Afghan girls attend astronomy classes at a school in Herat. A team of female students won the World Astronomical Union Award. The girls’ team is ranked first among 255 teams from 52 countries. Photograph: Jalil Rezavee/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

A Russian newspaper suggested that bases in Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan has been offered to the US
ALAMY
*Putin offers US his foreign bases to spy on Taliban*
The Kremlin has unexpectedly offered Washington the use of its military bases in Central Asia to gather intelligence from Afghanistan. President Putin is said to have made the proposal during his summit meeting with President Biden in Geneva last month. The _Kommersant_ newspaper cited sources to claim that Putin, 68, suggested that the United States military use bases in Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan to collect information, including through drones flown across the border, on the security situation in Afghanistan. It is unclear whether any US troops would be stationed permanently at the bases. Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 18, 2021)

*Katie Hopkins sent home*
British far-right figure Katie Hopkins has been dumped as a cast member of Seven’s Big Brother VIP and will leave the country after breaching her contract, Guardian Australia can reveal. Hopkins, 46, broadcast a live video from a Sydney hotel room on Saturday morning, describing Covid-19 lockdowns as “the greatest hoax in human history” while joking about elaborate plans to breach quarantine rules.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 19, 2021)

Narita, Japan
Members of China’s Olympic team wear masks and face shields during the quarantine process after arriving at Narita International airport ahead of the Tokyo Olympic Games. Photograph Kim Kyung-Hoon/Reuters.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 19, 2021)

Clubbers queue around the block at a few minutes to midnight waiting for England’s Covid restrictions to be dropped and for Pryzm nightclub in Brighton to open. Photograph: Chris Eades/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 19, 2021)

Volunteers apply deodorant to Tania Vega after she took a bath on a bus equipped with showers during a mass vaccination program for people living on the streets as the coronavirus pandemic continues in San Jose, Costa Rica, Reuters/Mavela Lopez


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 19, 2021)

FLOODS DEVASTATION: Two brothers weep in each other's arms in front of their parents' home after it was destroyed by floods, in Altenahr, Germany. Numerous houses in the town were completely destroyed or severely damaged, and there have been numerous fatalities there. Photograph: Boris Roessler/dpa/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 19, 2021)

GREG DOHERTY/GETTY IMAGES
A provincial government in Spain has banned an orchestra from playing with Plácido Domingo at a festival in September over earlier allegations of ****** harassment. The Orchestra of Extremadura was scheduled to play with the Spanish opera singer in a headline concert for the Stone and Music festival in the Roman amphitheatre in Mérida on September 25 but the Extremadura government voted to forbid it after being accused of using public money to fund a performance by a sex pest. The tenor was alleged to have forcibly kissed and fondled women over a period 30 years.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 20, 2021)

Olympic medals will arrive on a tray, leaving the winners to help themselves.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 20, 2021)

Oliver Daemen (L) and Wally Funk leave the capsule after Blue Origin New Shepard with Jeff Bezos, Mark Bezos, Funk and Daemen returned to earth from a trip to space. Lift-off was from the Launch Site One, in Texas, USA. Photograph: EPA/Blue Origin/Handout


----------



## jerry old (Jul 20, 2021)

News says Japan considering delaying or cancelling Olympics-don't think it will happen-too much money,too much politics,too much prestige to be lost.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 21, 2021)

Torrevieja, Spain
A woman looks for a space on Cura beach which has been divided into sections to keep beachgoers at a safe distance from each other. Photograph: Pep Morell/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 21, 2021)

Arbroath, UK
Cameron Smith explores Moby’s Cave, which forms part of a network of caves under the Arbroath Cliffs on the Angus coast of Scotland

Photograph: Jane Barlow/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 21, 2021)

Australia's Sam Kerr celebrates after scoring her side's second goal during a women's soccer match against New Zealand at the 2020 Summer Olympics, Wednesday, July 21, 2021, in Tokyo. (AP Photo/Ricardo Mazalan) RICARDO MAZALAN AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 21, 2021)

Emperor Naruhito, who acceded to the throne in 2019, is thought to be opposed to the Games. His wife, Masako, will not attend the opening ceremony
KIMIMASA MAYAMA/EPA

Emperor Naruhito has refused to use the word “celebration” when he opens the Tokyo Olympics on Friday, in the latest sign of his opposition to the decision to hold the Games during the pandemic.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

*“I wish to say that I will not perform on any stage where there is a discriminated audience present," Clapton said.
Ian West/AP*

Clapton issued his statement in response to Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s announcement on Monday, July 19th, that vaccine passes would be required to enter nightclubs and venues.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

UTOYA ANNIVERSARY: Norwegian dignitaries lay flowers during a memorial service in Utoya for those killed by Anders Breivik on July 22nd, 2011. Photograph: Beate Oma Dahle/NTB/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

Melilla, Spain
Around 300 migrants rest after reaching Spain by jumping the border fence with Morocco in Melilla, a Spanish enclave in northern Africa. Photograph: Paqui Sanchez/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
A lone pedestrian crosses a street in the central business district as the city tightened stay-at-home orders, with non-essential retail closed and construction paused. Photograph: Joel Carrett/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

China floods
A man holding a baby wades through a flooded road following heavy rainfull in Zhengzhou, Henan province, China. 22 July 2021. Reuters/Aly Song


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

One of the five speech therapists, who were hooded and led away as police searched for evidence at an office in Hong Kong
VINCENT YU/AP

Five speech therapists in hoods and handcuffs were led away by security police in Hong Kong yesterday for distributing “seditious” children’s books that depict China as a malevolent wolf.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

Angela Merkel has warned that Covid variants are increasing infection rates with a “worrying momentum” and that Germany is unlikely to return to normality without a rise in vaccinations.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 23, 2021)

WASHINGTON, July 23 (Reuters) - President Joe Biden plans to nominate Caroline Kennedy, daughter of the late President John F. Kennedy, as U.S. ambassador to Australia, CNN reported on Friday, citing three unidentified people familiar with the process.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 23, 2021)

Naomi Osaka lights the Olympic flames during the opening ceremony for Tokyo. Photograph: Stephen McCarthy/Sportsfile via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 23, 2021)

Bezos and the Blue Originin team may not qualify as astronauts

_New Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) rules say astronaut hopefuls must be part of the flight crew and make contributions to space flight safety. That means Jeff Bezos and Sir Richard Branson may not yet be astronauts in the eyes of the US government._


----------



## jerry old (Jul 23, 2021)

Post 500
Oh Dear, will we ever be rid of those folks.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 25, 2021)

French President Emmanuel Macron was greeted with flower garlands and Tahitian dancers on the tarmac as he touched down Saturday night for his first official trip to French Polynesia. Residents in the sprawling archipelago of more than 100 islands located midway between Mexico and Australia are hoping Macron confirms compensation for radiation victims following decades of nuclear testing as France pursued atomic weapons.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 25, 2021)

US Marine Corps General Kenneth McKenzie, commander of US Central Command, speaks during a news conference in Kabul, Afghanistan 25 July 2021. Reuters

KABUL, July 25 (Reuters) - United States will to continue to carry out airstrikes to support Afghan forces facing attack from the insurgent Taliban, a regional U.S. commander said on Sunday as U.S. and other international forces have drawn down troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 25, 2021)

An Algerian judo athlete has been suspended and sent home from the Tokyo Olympics after refusing to face an Israeli opponent. Fethi Nourine and his coach Amar Benikhlef told Algerian media they were withdrawing to avoid a possible second-round matchup with Israel’s Tohar Butbul in the men’s 73kg division on Monday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 25, 2021)

Isabell Werth and Bella Rose at the 2019 European Championships in Rotterdam.

German world number one Isabell Werth and her two team mates topped each of their three groups at the Olympic equestrian dressage qualifiers on Sunday to make Tuesday's team final ahead of Britain and Denmark.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 26, 2021)

UNICEF Viet Nam\Truong Viet Hung

*Ha Noi, 10 July 2021 *– This week Viet Nam received 2,000,040 doses of Moderna vaccine donated to the COVAX Facility by the United States Government. Today’s shipment is part of the 80 million doses of vaccine that the President committed in May from the U.S. vaccine supply, of which approximately 41 million doses are shared through COVAX, to support global needs.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 26, 2021)

PINT OF PATIENCE: Jimmy Nooks, from Capel Street, in Dublin city, has a pint of Guinness in PJ Slattery’s pub, in Dublin, on the first day restrictions are lifted on indoor service, after many pubs had been closed for almost 500 days. Photograph: Sasko Lazarov/Rollingnews.ie


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 26, 2021)

California, US
A burned car smoulders after the Dixie fire in the Indian Falls community. Photograph: Josh Edelson/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 26, 2021)

Princess Diana’s niece Lady Kitty Spencer 30, wed billionaire Michael Lewis, 62, at the 16th century villa, Villa Aldobrandini, in Italy.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 175637
> Princess Diana’s niece Lady Kitty Spencer 30, wed billionaire Michael Lewis, 62, at the 16th century villa, Villa Aldobrandini, in Italy.



Hope everything works  out better for her than they did for her aunt.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 27, 2021)

Reuters / Monday, July 26, 2021

Edie Armstrong reacts when she hears that her son, U.S. swimmer Hunter Armstrong, will be moving on after just making it through the men's 100m backstroke preliminary race during the 2021 Olympic Games, in Dover, Ohio. "That gave me a small heart attack," Edie Armstrong said jokingly. "Don’t ever do that to me again Hunter." REUTERS/Gaelen Morse


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 27, 2021)

Mary Simon conducts an inspection of the guard after being sworn in as Canada’s first indigenous Governor General during a ceremony in Ottawa, Canada. Reuters/Christine Muschi


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 27, 2021)

A girl walks to school during the reopening of schools, for the delayed academic year 2021 in Kibera slums of Nairobi, Kenya. Reuters/Thomas Mukoya


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 27, 2021)

Biles says she wasn't in right "headspace" to compete and withdrew from the Olympic gymnastics team final.

At just 24 years old she has won every single all-round competition she’s been in since 2013 and has a record 25 world medals. That’s not even mentioning her swag of four Olympic gold medals.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 27, 2021)

Nadhim Zahawi, the vaccines minister, said the government plans to recognise foreign jabs
JESSICA TAYLOR/UK PARLIAMENT

Americans will be allowed to enter the UK and avoid quarantining if they produce vaccine cards proving they have been double-jabbed. Ministers are expected to sign off plans this week for US citizens arriving in the UK to be able to present the cards they were given when they were vaccinated as sufficient proof.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 28, 2021)

*Rome, Italy*
Protesters tear down a barricade during a demonstration against the ‘green pass’, a document proving its carrier has received a vaccine against Covid-19, which will be needed to gain entry to several venues from next month

Photograph: Giuseppe Lami/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 28, 2021)

Gaziantep, Turkey
Amal, a giant puppet depicting a refugee girl, walks through the streets with Syrian refugee children. The 3.5-metre tall artwork will visit Turkey, Greece, Italy, France, Switzerland, Germany, Belgium and the UK to focus attention on the urgent needs of young refugees

Photograph: Sedat Suna/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 28, 2021)

Emperor Naruhito and Empress Masako after his accession to the Chrysanthemum Throne at the Imperial Palace in Tokyo in 2019
THE ASAHI SHIMBUN/GETTY IMAGES

Japan has ruled out allowing women to ascend to the imperial throne despite popular support and a shortage of male heirs that threatens to break a succession line that can be traced back two millennia.

Government advisers working on a way to solve the looming succession crisis will not even consider the option to allow imperial princesses to reign as emperors, according to Japanese media.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 28, 2021)

In a civil suit, an alleged victim of Jeffrey Epstein described Ghislaine Maxwell as the “highest-ranking employee” of his claimed sex trafficking enterprise
PATRICK MCMULLAN/GETTY IMAGES

_A British woman who accused Jeffrey Epstein of rape and alleged that Ghislaine Maxwell supervised the recruitment of his victims has written a memoir, due to be published weeks before the start of Maxwell’s trial in November.

Sarah Ransome, the granddaughter of Lord Gordon Macpherson, second baron of Drumochter, has said she was recruited as a supposed masseuse for Epstein in 2006 when she was 22 and newly arrived in New York from Scotland, hoping to study at a fashion college._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 29, 2021)

Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi right, meeting with Mullah Abdul Ghani Baradar, political chief of Afghanistan’s Taliban in Tianjin, in this photo taken on 28 July 2021 and released by China’s Xinhua News Agency.



ISLAMABAD - Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi reportedly pressed the leaders of Afghanistan's insurgent Taliban group Wednesday to "make a clean break" from all terrorists, including the anti-China East Turkistan Islamic Movement, or ETIM, during a meeting he hosted.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

Migrants and homeless people wait behind the fences of the Place des Vosges in Paris, to be relocated after spending the night in tents installed the day before during an action organized by the Utopia association to ask for housing. The group began their sit-in on Thursday to protest about what they say is a lack of available accommodation in Paris.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

_Iryna Kindzerska of Azerbaidjan reacts after defeating Shiyan Xu of China during the Women +78 kg Contest for Bronze Medal A contest at the Judo events of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games at the Nippon Budokan arena in Tokyo, Japan, 30 July 2021. EPA-EFE/RITCHIE B. TONGO_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

China has shut down a nuclear reactor for “maintenance” because of what it said was minor fuel damage, after an increase in radiation levels prompted warnings from its French designers of an “imminent radiological threat”.

The authorities switched off the new-generation European Pressurised Reactor (EPR) at Taishan in Guangdong province yesterday, more than a month after saying minor fuel rod damage had led to the “common phenomenon” of a build-up of radioactive gases that were no cause for concern.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

The presence of 335 Russian Olympic Committee (ROC) athletes at these Games has seemed to surprise those who had assumed the ban for state-sponsored doping might have restricted Russia’s physical presence in some way. Or indeed that Russia’s athletes would have to compete in Japan as something other than Russia, beyond a few shifts in branding and a change of song.

Except, apparently not. Right now it is hard to remember a Games where Russia – who have been punished but feel no guilt, and who technically aren’t here at all – have seemed more insistently present. Source: The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

Finalist in Australia’s 2021 National Photographic Portrait prize. Credit: Adele Wilkes.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 31, 2021)

Protestors wave French flags and hold signs which read ‘freedom’ during a demonstration in Paris, France [Michel Euler/AP Photo]



Some 3,000 security forces deployed around the French capital for a third weekend of protests against a health pass that will be needed to enter restaurants, cinemas, trains and museums.

When France’s vaccination campaign began in January 2021, it was based on the principle of free and informed consent. But the announcements of compulsory vaccination for health workers and the widespread adoption of the health pass have changed that. Without making vaccination compulsory for the entire population (which would mean abandoning the principle of consent entirely), the pass makes vaccination necessary to participate in public life.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 1, 2021)

New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern, is hugged during a ceremony in Auckland, Sunday, Aug. 1, 2021, to formally apologize for a racially charged part of the nation's history known as the Dawn Raids. The Dawn Raids are known as the time when the Pasifika people were targeted for deportation in the mid-1970s during aggressive home raids by authorities to find, convict and deport visa overstayers. (Brett Phibbs/New Zealand Herald via AP)


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 1, 2021)

Los Angeles, US
People sit before the start of Cinespia’s screening of The Wizard of Oz at the Hollywood Forever Cemetery in California. Summer screenings have returned to the cemetery after a hiatus amid the pandemic last summer. Judy Garland is laid to rest at the cemetery where many movie legends are buried. Photograph: Mario Tama/Getty Images

Hollywood Forever Cemetery is a full-service cemetery, funeral home, crematory, and cultural events center which regularly hosts community events such as live music and summer movie screenings.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 1, 2021)

Gianmarco Tamberi of Italy celebrates after it was decided that he and Mutaz Essa Barshim of Qatar would share first place in the high jump final and each get a gold medal. He is holding a cast from an old injury on which is inscribed ‘Road to Tokyo 2020, 2021’
Photograph: Matthias Hangst/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 1, 2021)

A security personnel stands guard on top of a vehicle outside United Nations Assistance Mission in Afghanistan (UNAMA) office compound in Guzara district of Herat province on July 31, 2021. | Photo Credit: *AFP*

United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres has strongly condemned an attack on the UN’s main compound in Herat, Afghanistan, saying assaults against personnel and premises of the world organisation are prohibited under international law and may constitute war crimes.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 1, 2021)

Virginia Oliver, 101, inspects a lobster before she bands them, in Penobscot Bay in Maine, July 31, 2021. Oliver is the oldest licensed lobsterwoman in the northeastern state, and local historians describe as perhaps the oldest active one in the world.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 1, 2021)

Little Bridger Walker of Cheyenne, Wyoming, needed 90 stitches for the damage to his face after he jumped in front of his younger sister to save her from being attacked by a German Shepherd. He is proud of his facial scars and doesn’t see himself as special.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 2, 2021)

ASCOT, UNITED KINGDOM - JUNE 22: Royal Ascot Race Meeting Thursday - Ladies Day. Prince Andrew, ... 
TIM GRAHAM PHOTO LIBRARY VIA GETTY IMAGES

_Things have not been going well lately for Robert Maxwell’s favorite daughter Ghislaine. Over the winter of 2020-21, she, her siblings and legal team, and presumably her husband Scott Borgersen put together a fourth, resolutely jacked-up bail offer, worth some $30-million, including the offer to fully renounce her French and British citizenship to allay the court’s perception of a high flight risk. It was rejected in March. Her fifth attempt at bail was rejected in June. For a different alleged offender, with a less-moneyed, glitzy, jet-setting past and without the suicide of his or her notorious crime boss in the hands of his jailers, it would have been a solid offer. But the government clearly prefers to keep Ghislaine Maxwell in closer view……

Source: Forbes https://www.forbes.com/sites/guymar...thers-in-epsteins-black-book/?sh=57f8a224da00_


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 2, 2021)

A couple who were visiting Ellie Schiller Homosassa Springs Wildlife State Park in Florida stood at the edge of the water and fed floating slices of sweet potato to the resident manatees. Though these so-called “river potatoes” remained underwater, they were very happy to have visitors bearing treats that looked exactly like them. Photo: Gary Clark


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 2, 2021)

Chinese nationalists vent their fury online after Taiwan wins Badminton gold.  In a Facebook post after the match, Lee dedicated the gold medal to "my country, Taiwan". Later, Taiwan's President, Tsai Ing-wen, congratulated the athletes for "winning our country’s first gold medal in badminton"


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 3, 2021)

A view of the site where Vitaly Shishov, who led a Kyiv-based organization that helps Belarusians flee persecution, was found dead in Kyiv, Ukraine. Reuters/Gleb Garanich


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 3, 2021)

Simone Biles of the US congratulates Guan Chenchen of China after competing in the womens beam final at the Tikyo Olympics. Reuters/Mike Blake


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 3, 2021)

An Australian Defence Force member watches over a vaccination clinic at the Bankstown Sports Club as the city experiences an extended lockdown in Sydney, Australia. Reuters/Loren Elliott


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 3, 2021)

August 3, 2021: Evzones of the Greek Presidential Guard in front of the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Athens Greece, Tuesday, Aug. 3, 2021. Authorities in Greece have closed the Acropolis and other ancient sites during afternoon hours as a heatwave scorching the eastern Mediterranean continued to worsen.
MICHAEL VARAKLAS, AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 3, 2021)

INSIDE I'M DANCING: Peter Berne holds a free ticket to a dance night during the Féile an Phobail arts festival in Belfast, Northern Ireland, after receiving his first Covid-19 vaccination at the Falls Park Bowling Pavilion. Five hundred young people are to be offered free tickets to the event to incentivise their being vaccinated. Photograph: Liam McBurney/PA Wire


----------



## jerry old (Aug 3, 2021)

Seems like the Aussies are the only nation that takes covid 19 seriously.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 4, 2021)

Belarusian opposition politician Pavel Latushka poses with Belarusian sprinter Krystsina Tsimanouskaya, on her arrival in Warsaw, Poland August 4, 2021.

_Tsimanouskaya flew on an Austrian Airlines flight which left Tokyo earlier on Wednesday and arrived in the Austrian capital at 3 pm local time. Initially, the 24-year-old had planned to travel by the Polish company LOT, but changed her itinerary last minute. She was escorted away from the Vienna airport under police protection and boarded another flight later in the day for Warsaw.

She said coaches were angered by her criticism and ordered her to pack and go to the airport. She refused to board a flight home and sought protection from Japanese police. Poland, which has long been critical of dictator Lukashenko and harboured many activists from Belarus, has granted her and her husband humanitarian visas._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 4, 2021)

Fruit and vegetable processor SPC has become the first Australian company to mandate vaccines for all onsite staff and visitors. The Shepparton-based cannery wants all its 450 onsite workers to be fully vaccinated by November, in what could be a legal test-case for the country. All of SPC's 450 onsite workers will receive paid vaccination leave and up to two days of special leave to recover. SPC chair Hussein Rifai said the company had implemented very strict Covid protocols but the Delta variant demands a different response.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 4, 2021)

Lifeline has recorded its busiest day ever, a sad outcome likely linked to Australia's current lockdowns. Suicide Prevention Australia, CEO, Nieves Murray said lockdowns had raised tensions. "The recent lockdowns have significantly shifted the social and economic landscape in Australia and will exacerbate the risk factors that are clearly linked to distress such as economic hardship, employment, relationship breakdown and loneliness, particularly for young people."


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 4, 2021)

Aude Alaskar and his new wife

_The family of a 27-year-old Sydney man who died after contracting Covid-19 claim he returned a negative test result the day before his death, making his suddenly deteriorating health even more shocking.  He was unvaccinated._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 4, 2021)

This looks illegal


----------



## jerry old (Aug 4, 2021)

Post 545 
Two days off-Wow; over here were offering 100 bucks-so i guess stupidity can't be fixed, but it can be rewarded.

#547, putting a human face of victims makes the gut wrench


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 5, 2021)

HEALTH PASS PROTEST: Anti-health pass demonstrators stage a protest next to a cafe terrace, outside the Constitutional Council, in Paris. France's Constitutional Council is deciding on Thursday whether the health pass – required to grant citizens access to cafes, restaurants, trains and hospitals starting next week – is in line with the nation's principles. Photograph: Michel Euler/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 5, 2021)

Charlie Watts says he has accepted the advice of experts and it may “take a while” for him to recover
MICHEL EULER/AP

The Rolling Stones’ drummer has pulled out of the band’s forthcoming tour following emergency surgery.Charlie Watts, a mainstay of the band on every studio album along with Keith Richards and Mick Jagger, said it “may take a while” for him to fully recover from the medical procedure, which he declined to identify.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 5, 2021)

Leslie Lawrenson told his loved ones that they needed to be careful but should not be vaccinated. His partner said he had made a terrible mistake
GETTY IMAGES

A British solicitor who refused to have a Covid vaccine died with the virus days after posting a Facebook video saying it was “nothing to be afraid of”. Leslie Lawrenson, 58, said people should “trust your immune system” and that he would rather develop “antibodies in my blood” than have the jab. He also argued in his final post on June 24 that there was no need for lockdowns and that coronavirus was “like the flu”. The Cambridge graduate was found dead in bed at home in Bournemouth, Dorset, on July 2. His partner, Amanda Mitchell, 56, who was admitted to hospital the same day and spent a week on a Covid ward, told the BBC: “Les made a terrible mistake and he’s paid the ultimate price.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 5, 2021)

Rupert Murdoch’s News Corp has declared its most profitable financial result in eight years, boosted by growth in digital subscriptions, a strong profit at Dow Jones and record subscriber growth at Australian pay TV company, Foxtel.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 5, 2021)

Hillsong founder Brian Houston has been charged by NSW Police for allegedly concealing historical child sex abuse. Mr Houston, who founded the Pentecostal mega-church, is believed to be overseas in North America. His lawyer in Australia has been served with the charges, police said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 5, 2021)

CANBERRA, Aug 5 (Reuters) – Australian PM Scott Morrison said yesterday the government will offer redress payments of A$75,000 to some members of its Indigenous population who were forcibly removed from their families as children. More than 100,000 Indigenous children were taken from their families and communities between the early 1900s and about 1970, described by former Prime Minister Kevin Rudd as a "great stain on our nation's soul" during a formal apology to the so-called 'Stolen Generation' in 2008.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 6, 2021)

A long queue forms to enter the Colosseum on the day Italy brings in tougher Covid restrictions. A ‘green pass’ is now required to access an array of services and leisure activities.
Photograph: Guglielmo Mangiapane/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 6, 2021)

ALBIN LOHR-JONES

Larry Page, co-founder of Google and the world’s sixth richest man, has won the right to live in New Zealand after promising to invest millions of dollars in the country. Page, 48, is believed to have a net worth of about $US120 billion (£86 billion), equivalent to half of New Zealand’s gross domestic product. He applied for residency under the country’s Investor Plus scheme in November, the country’s immigration officials said. The category requires applicants to have $NZ10 million (£5 million) to invest in New Zealand over three years.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 6, 2021)

MICHAEL LOCCISANO/GETTY IMAGES
The American broadcaster said proof of vaccination had been taken on trust, but that might change
ALAMY


Jeff Zucker, the CNN chief, sent a memo reminding staff that vaccines were mandatory

_The American broadcaster CNN has fired three employees who came into work unvaccinated against Covid-19, as corporate America clamps down on vaccine-hesitant employees. Jeff Zucker, the CNN chief, sent a memo yesterday reminding staff members that vaccines were mandatory for the office or outside where they came into contact with other employees. “Let me be clear — we have a zero-tolerance policy on this,” Zucker, chairman of news and sports for WarnerMedia, said._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 8, 2021)

People take part in an open-air Freedom Dinner organised by Berlin’s Senate on the runway of the former Tegel Airport in Berlin, Germany on Saturday. Photo: Reuters

The tables had been set up in such a way that, when viewed from the air, they displayed the words “Berlin loves you” and a large heart. The aim was to tell the world that Germany was open for visitors.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 8, 2021)

August 8, 2021: Local residents fight the wildfire in the village of Gouves on Evia (Euboea) island, second largest Greek island. - Hundreds of Greek firefighters fought desperately on August 8 to control wildfires on the island of Evia that have charred vast areas of pine forest, destroyed homes and forced tourists and locals to flee.

ANGELOS TZORTZINIS, AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 9, 2021)

_In the lush green fields of Egypt's fertile Delta Valley, farmers and artisans are struggling to make a living as they keep alive the Pharaonic-era tradition of making papyrus. In the 1970s, an art teacher in the village of Al-Qaramus taught farmers the millennia-old techniques for transforming the plant into sought-after paper decorated with ornate drawings and text. Above, Abdel Mobdi Moussalam, 48, carries papyrus reeds collected on his land in the village of al-Qaramous in Sharqiyah province, in Egypt's northern fertile Nile Delta region, northeast of the capital. Photo: AFP

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 9, 2021)

Zhangjiajie, China
A local resident delivers daily necessities to his relative under home quarantine in high-risk area for Covid-19
Photograph: China News Service/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 9, 2021)

Medical workers conduct tests for Covid-19 in Nanjing, the capital of eastern Jiangsu province, where the Delta variant was first recorded in China
ALAMY

_More than 30 local Chinese officials, including a vice-mayor, district heads and health directors, have been fired, demoted, admonished or detained for their “failures” to stop Covid-19 as China battles its worst outbreak since spring last year. More than 900 cases have been identified across the country since late July, the highest number since Beijing declared victory last year in controlling the pandemic._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 9, 2021)

Shaul, left, Basil, second from right, and Charmagne Goncalves all died a week after catching the virus from one another. Francis lived in Cardiff, away from his family
WALES NEWS SERVICE

A son has spoken of losing three family members to Covid-19 within a week after they refused to get a vaccine. Francis Goncalves, 43, from Cardiff, said he was heartbroken after his brother, mother and father did not get their vaccines because they had been scared by anti-vaccination misinformation.   Goncalves said his brother, Shaul, 40, father, Basil, 73, and mother Charmagne, 65, all of whom were based in Portugal, started to feel unwell on July 10, a few days after attending the same family dinner.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 9, 2021)

Virginia Giuffre claims that she was forced to have sex with Prince Andrew at the home of Ghislaine Maxwell
REX/SHUTTERSTOCK

Prince Andrew could be sued in New York this week by Virginia Giuffre after he failed to respond to offers to settle her claims out of court, her lawyers have warned.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 9, 2021)

*California/Nevada US*
A recent image shows 14 year old James Savage as he swims the entire 21.3-mile length of Lake Tahoe from South Lake Tahoe, California to Incline Village, Nevada. He became the youngest person ever to make the swim and complete the coveted Tahoe Triple Crown.
Photograph: Jillian Savage/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

A man standing in Canada leans across the US border to give a treat to a dog on the US side after Canada opened the border to vaccinated Americans in Blaine, Washington. Reuters/David Ryder


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

Robert Durst takes the stand and testifies in his murder trial answering questions from defense attorney Dick De Guerin at the Inglewood Courthouse in California. Gary Coronado/Los Angeles Times/Pool


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo has resigned after a state investigation found he had sexually harassed 11 women, leading to mounting legal pressure and widespread calls for him to step down from fellow Democratic legislators and President Joe Biden.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

New York City, 9 August 2021

Angry people descended upon City Hall Park to protest the city’s vaccine mandate with a demonstration they claimed was about “medical freedom.” They argued that the newest COVID-19 mandates, requiring some employees to receive the vaccine as well as gyms, restaurants, and entertainment indoor facilities being required to check for vaccine passports (or cards) by Sept. 13 infringes on their rights. On Aug. 3, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced in a press conference a new COVID-19 policy stating, “If you want to participate in our society fully, you’ve got to get vaccinated.” The city has been pushing vaccinated residents to use the NYC COVID Safe App or Excelsior Pass application, or show their vaccination card, as required proof for indoor venues due to the uptick in COVID-19 cases.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

Islamabad, Pakistan
The national flag is raised ahead of the country’s 75th Independence Day, on 14 August, which marks the end of British colonial rule
Photograph: Aamir Qureshi/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 11, 2021)

Wikileaks Founder Julian Assange’s partner Stella Morris addresses the media outside Royal Courts of Justice Photograph: Tayfun Salcı/ZUMA Press Wire/REX/Shutterstock

_The WikiLeaks founder, Julian Assange, has lost a high court battle to prevent the US government expanding the grounds for its appeal against an earlier refusal to allow his extradition to face charges of espionage and hacking government computers.

On Wednesday, judges said the weight given to a misleading report from Assange’s psychiatric expert that was submitted at the original hearing in January could form part of Washington’s full appeal in October.

Sitting in London, Lord Justice Holroyde said he believed it was arguable that Judge Vanessa Baraitser had attached too much weight to the evidence of Prof Michael Kopelman when deciding not to allow the US’s appeal.

The expert had told the court he believed Assange would take his own life if extradited. But he did not include in his report the fact that Assange had fathered two children with his partner while holed up in the Ecuadorian embassy in London – a fact Assange later used in support of his bail application._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 11, 2021)

View of the Israeli settlement of Ariel, in the West Bank on July 2, 2020. Photo by Sraya Diamant/Flash90
(photo credit: SRAYA DIAMANT/FLASH90)

_Defense Minister Benny Gantz has agreed to expand the Palestinian foothold in Area C of the West Bank by about 900 homes, in a step seen as a blow to the right-wing battle to preserve that territory for sovereign Israel._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 11, 2021)

New Zealand
Three brothers were searching the Wellington coastline for somewhere to dive when they came across a monster squid washed up on a beach. Daniel, Jack and Matthew Aplin were driving along the track near Red Rocks on Wellington's south coast when they spotted it. "My brother said 'what's that over there?' and pointed it out," Daniel Aplin said. "It was right next to the track so we pulled over and we were like: 'It's a big squid'."


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 11, 2021)

Mother Wasilij traveling home with the family owl in Moscow


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 12, 2021)

An infant in British Columbia's Interior was hospitalized overnight Monday, Aug. 9, with a fever and other health issues, testing positive for COVID-19 at Kelowna General Hospital.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 13, 2021)

Mr Panta Petrovic stands by his cave in Pirot, Serbia, on Aug 9, 2021. PHOTO: AFP

Mr Petrovic said he "doesn't understand the fuss" some vaccine sceptics make, and underlined that he believes in a process that aims to eradicate diseases. "I want to get all three doses, including the extra one. I urge every citizen to get vaccinated, every single one of them."


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 13, 2021)

When Abby the dog disappeared in Dothan, Alabama, all she left behind was her collar and an empty tie-out line. June Rountree and her husband scoured the neighborhood door-to-door, searching for their missing 4-year-old black-and-white fur baby to no avail. Three weeks passed and there was no sign of Abby, then something extraordinary happened.

June was working the weekend shift at the Walmart register when she heard a rumpus. Somehow, a dog had gotten loose in the store and was artfully dodging the would-be shoppers and staff trying to corral her as she careened through the various departments. “I called her name and she came to me,” Rountree told WaPo. “I bent over and hugged her. I completely lost it then. I couldn’t speak. I was in complete shock and just couldn’t believe it.”


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 14, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 178592


Needs no explanation


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 14, 2021)

The Australian Hotels Association said it supported mandatory vaccination for patrons and staff if it helped reopen sooner.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 176615
> 
> View attachment 176616
> 
> Little Bridger Walker of Cheyenne, Wyoming, needed 90 stitches for the damage to his face after he jumped in front of his younger sister to save her from being attacked by a German Shepherd. He is proud of his facial scars and doesn’t see himself as special.


What a brave young man.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

People try to climb onboard a flight at the airport
Photograph: EPN/Newscom/Avalon


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

Afghans crowd at the airport as US soldiers stand guard in Kabul
Photograph: Shakib Rahmani/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

British forces from 16 Air Assault Brigade arrive in Kabul on Sunday
Photograph: Ben Shread/Ministry of Defence/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

It's lonely at the top
President Biden is seen during a meeting with Vice President Kamala Harris, their security team and senior officials to obtain updates on the ongoing security situation in Kabul. Twitter @White House


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

Picture: Defense One
640 people are on board this US Air Force transport plane leaving the chaotic scenes of Kabul's international airport


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

US State Department spokesman Ned Price threatened repercussions against any new Afghan government that violates human rights, particularly the rights of women [Kevin Lamarque/Reuters]

_Ned Price has called for an inclusive new government in Afghanistan that respects human rights, including women’s rights, saying that the Taliban’s behaviour will determine whether Washington will recognise any new administration in Kabul. He said that the US and its international allies would be “watching closely” after the Taliban took over the country in a blistering offensive, seizing control of the capital._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

A new lawsuit alleges that Bob Dylan, the Nobel-winning folk singer-songwriter, plied a 12-year-old girl with drugs and alcohol before sexually abusing her in 1965. The suit, filed late Friday on behalf of JC, now a 68-year-old woman living in Greenwich, Connecticut, alleges that Dylan, then 23 or 24 years old, “exploited his status as a musician by grooming JC to gain her trust and to obtain control over her as part of his plan to sexually molest and abuse” her.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 16, 2021)

Chinese foreign Minister Wang Yi met Mullah Abdul Ghani Baradar, political chief of Afghanistan's Taliban in China last month.

_While many foreign embassies are shutting down, Russia and China are retaining staff in their diplomatic missions in Kabul. In effect, they are preparing to deal directly with the Taliban on its home turf, while their global rivals walk away._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 17, 2021)

Shia pilgrims gesture in preparation for Ashura, the holiest day on the calendar in Baghdad, Iraq. Photograph: Thaier al-Sudan/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 17, 2021)

Donje Ljubinje, Kosovo
Bosnian bride Sellma Demirovic is dressed and has her face painted to prevent bad luck during the wedding ceremony. Photograph: Valdkrin Xhemaj/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 17, 2021)

Isfahan, Iran
Women form a human chain at the uranium conversion facility in support of Iran’s nuclear programme. Photograph: Vahid Salem/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 17, 2021)

French and Afghan nationals line up to board a French military transport plane at Kabul airport. Photograph: AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 17, 2021)

Norway
Bridal couples Lise Sydnes Bordal and Njal-Stian Bordal, Ina Kulsveen and Kjetil Skjaerbaek, Katarina Karlsson and Fredrik Gustavsson, and Tinna Bundgaard Frentz and Kasper Sorensen, who were married by mayor of Ullensvang Roald Aga Haug, take part in the first wedding ceremony at Trolltunga, Norway. Ase Marie Evjen/Trolltunga AS/NTB


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Kano, Nigeria
A hyena, kept as a pet, is displayed at a festival. Its dung and saliva are used to make remedies
Photograph: Afolabi Sotunde/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Scotland, UK
The new Scottish £50 polymer note, which celebrates the protected Scottish osprey and the life of Flora Stevenson, the Scottish education pioneer
Photograph: RBS/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Rescue personnel approaches a flooded car in Falun, Sweden, 18 August 2021. Due to heavy rains in eastern Sweden several roads and buildings are flooded. Photo: EPA-EFE/Ulf Palm


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Scorched vehicles destroyed by the Caldor fire abandoned along Evergreen Drive.
Photograph: Ethan Swope/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Former Afghan President Hamid Karzai (center L), senior Haqqani group leader Anas Haqqani (center R), Abdullah Abdullah (2nd R), former government negotiator with the Taliban, and others in the Taliban delegation, meet in Kabul. (Taliban Handout)


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

JONATHAN BRADY/ PRESS ASSOCIATION
A Holocaust denier has had her jail sentence increased after losing an appeal against convictions for hate speech. Alison Chabloz-Tyrer, 57, was convicted of using “grossly offensive terminology” in podcasts she promoted via a far-right social media platform called Gab. The music teacher was sentenced to 18 weeks in jail at Westminster magistrates’ court in March, and her appeal was rejected at Southwark crown court this week. The antisemitic campaigner had said the Holocaust had been used as an “eternal cash cow” and that Hitler had wanted the Jews out of Europe for behaving “in a certain fashion as we’re seeing again today”. She asserted that the gas chambers were not “homicidal” but used “to save lives from typhus epidemics”.

Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Zabulon Simentov prays before eating in his room at the synagogue in Kabul
ALAMY

The last Jew in Kabul has said he intends to stay in Afghanistan despite having been jailed last time the Taliban were in power, according to reports. Zabulon Simentov, 61, who was born in Herat province and who stayed in Kabul to protect his synagogue after his wife and children emigrated to Israel, has become something of a celebrity over the years for his refusal to quit. Wion News, an Indian station, tracked him down to his flat inside the temple where he is caretaker, although it did not broadcast the interview.  Source:  The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

This dome-shaped coral is the widest ever documented in the Great Barrier Reef
Richard Woodgett

_A 10-metre-wide coral discovered in a remote part of Australia’s Great Barrier Reef is the widest ever found in the reef system, as well as one of the oldest. The dome-shaped coral was spotted by snorkelers undertaking a citizen science research project off the coast of Goolboodi, or Orpheus Island, in northern Queensland in March. It is probably between 421 and 438 years old based on its size and growth rate, says Adam Smith at Reef Ecologic, an environmental consulting group in Queensland, who led a study of the coral. Source: New Scientist_


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

A Taliban fighter walks past a beauty salon with defaced images of women
Photograph: Wakil Kohsar/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

A child sleeps on the cargo floor of a US military aircraft during an evacuation flight
Photograph: Action Press/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

The White Brotherhood annual gathering took place on Rila mountain in Bulgaria last week. Around 2000 people danced at sunrise on 19 Ajgust to mark the beginning of the new divine year. Photo: Hristo Rusev

 The *Great White Brotherhood*, in belief systems akin to Theosophy and New Age, are said to be perfected beings of great power who spread spiritual teachings through selected humans


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

AFGHAN INDEPENDENCE: People hold national flags as they celebrate Independence Day in Kabul. Afghanistan's celebrates the 102nd anniversary of its independence from British rule on August 18th. Photograph: EPA/Stringer


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

Didier Raoult gained half a million subscribers to his YouTube channel during the pandemic. Photograph: Christophe Simon/AFP/Getty Images

_The French scientist who promoted the discredited hydroxychloroquine treatment for Covid-19 backed by Donald Trump faces being pushed out of the infectious diseases institute he founded, amid concerns from key members over its role in feeding conspiracy theories and an investigation by regulators into its clinical studies.
_


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

Member of the Mongrels: the biggest biker gang in New Zealand


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

Child waiting for a heart transplant.
BC Canada
Six-month-old James Lazeski is sedated, intubated and with his LVAD (left ventricular assist device) Mazankowski Alberta Heart Institute in Edmonton in August 2021. PHOTO BY HANDOUT

Advocates are calling on health authorities to immediately resolve an internal conflict at B.C. Children’s Hospital that has led to the indefinite suspension of the hospital’s heart transplant program.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 20, 2021)

A boy makes his way to the Kabul airport tarmac to be evacuated


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 20, 2021)

MIGRANTS: Polish border guards stand next to migrants believed to be from Afghanistan in the small vilage of Usnarz Gorny near Bialystok, northeastern Poland, located close to the border with Belarus, on August 20th. Photograph: Wojtek Radwanski/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 20, 2021)

The Biden administration was dealt a blow yesterday when a judge revoked approval for multibillion-dollar oil drilling permits in Alaska, citing threats to polar bears and fears of climate change. The Department of Justice had tried to defend the approval given by President Trump to a project to produce 160,000 barrels of oil a day over 30 years on Alaska’s North Slope. Political leaders in Alaska said that the court ruling would cost jobs but environmental and wildlife campaigners celebrated the decision.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 20, 2021)

Alisa Teplyakova grew up in a one-room apartment

_A nine-year-old girl is enrolling at Moscow State University this term to study psychology, becoming the youngest person to finish school and pass the faculty’s entrance exam. Alisa Teplyakova’s extraordinary tale has made national headlines but divided opinions on whether she is a young genius or the victim of a domineering father’s ambitions. The eldest of seven brothers and sisters, Teplyakova has been homeschooled since the age four by her parents, Natalya Teplyakova and Evgeny Teplyakov, both Moscow State University graduates. Her father said that she spent three to four hours a day on schoolwork with her siblings in their small apartment in southern Moscow, studying from text books approved by the education ministry._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 20, 2021)

A Marine at Kabul Airport comforts a crying infant waiting for evacuation


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 20, 2021)

Kidney transplants delayed for unvaccinated
Beaumont hospital, Ireland
Consultants involved with the national kidney transplant service have been advised to suspend unvaccinated patients on the waiting list until the Covid crisis passes, according to a new letter……
https://www.irishexaminer.com/news/arid-40363202.html


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Members of the public exercise by Manly Beach. All of New South Wales is under strict lockdown after a record daily number of Covid-19 cases in the state. Photograph: Bianca de Marchi/AAP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

Virginia, US
Families evacuated from Kabul, Afghanistan, walk through an airport terminal before boarding a bus after their arrival at Washington Dulles International Airport in Chantilly. Photograph: José Luis Magaña/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

Manhattan, New York
A lightning bolt strikes behind the Manhattan skyline during Barry Manilow’s We Love NYC: The Homecoming Concert in Central Park. The weather conditions forced the cancellation of the performance on Saturday night. Photograph: John Angelillo/UPI/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

KABUL EVACUATION: Members of the British and US military engaged in the evacuation of people out of Kabul, Afghanistan. A total of 3,821 individuals have been evacuated from Afghanistan under Operation Pitting, which commenced on Friday August 13th, with more than 1,000 UK armed forces personnel deployed in Kabul, the UK Ministry of Defence have said. Photograph: Ministry of Defence/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

Britain has announced the first sanctions against members of a “poison squad” that allegedly tried to kill the Kremlin critic Alexei Navalny.

Asset freezes and travel bans were imposed yesterday on seven Federal Security Service (FSB) officers over the incident a year ago, in which Navalny collapsed while on a flight from the Siberian city of Tomsk to Moscow after being poisoned with a nerve agent.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

Migrants, mainly from Afghanistan, are seen after they were detained by Turkish security forces during an operation in the border city of Van.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

COPENHAGEN PROTEST: In front of the US embassy, protesters demonstrate in support of Afghan people, in Copenhagen, Denmark. Demonstrators had previously assembled outside the Pakistani embassy in the city. Photograph: Nils Meilvang/Ritzau Scanpix


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Besar, Indonesia
A farmer harvests *stingless *bee honey. Demand has increased during the pandemic, the result of a local belief that honey can increase the body’s immune system to fight coronavirus
Photograph: Hotli Simanjuntak/EPA

Stingless bee honey has a distinctive "bush" taste—*a mix of sweet and sour with a hint of fruit*. The taste comes from plant resins—which the bees use to build their hives and honey pots—and varies at different times of year depending on the flowers and trees visited.
https://www.aussiebee.com.au/honeyproduction.html


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

A farewell speech by New York Governor Andrew Cuomo is broadcast live on screen in Times Square on his final day in office in Manhattan, New York City. Reuters/Andrew Kelly


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Families evacuated from Kabul, Afghanistan, walk through the terminal before boarding a bus after they arrived at Washington Dulles International Airport, in Chantilly, Virginia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Huge crowds have formed around Kabul airport in Afghanistan, the last safe route out of the country
EPA

Britain appears to have abandoned plans to establish regional hubs to process Afghans fleeing the Taliban, with migrants likely to be resettled directly from refugee camps in neighbouring countries instead.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Stefanos Tsitsipas and Novak Djokovic are two of tennis’s high profile anti-vaxxers. Photograph: Gonzalo Fuentes/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Lord Botham was made a member of the House of Lords last year
VISIONHAUS/GETTY IMAGES

Ian Botham has been named the UK’s new trade envoy to Australia, 40 years after he helped England to a famous victory in the Ashes. Liz Truss, the international trade secretary, said the former cricketer, who sits as a crossbench peer in the House of Lords, “will do a brilliant job” in a tweet confirming the appointment.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Mr Vovkovinskiy cheers as Barack Obama arrives at a presidential election rally in 2009._: Gett_

Igor Vovkovinskiy, the tallest man in the US, has died in Minnesota aged 38. His family said the Ukrainian-born Mr Vovkovinskiy died of heart disease on Friday (local time) at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester. His mother, Svetlana Vovkovinska, an ICU nurse at Mayo, initially posted about his death on Facebook.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 24, 2021)

Charlie Watts, the unassuming son of a truck driver who gained global fame as the drummer for the Rolling Stones, has died. He was 80.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 24, 2021)

London, England
Extinction Rebellion protesters in Covent Garden block the streets with a giant table, symbolizing their demand for the government to ‘come to the table’. Photograph: Vuk Valcic/SOPA Images/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 24, 2021)

Jilin, China
A vendor arranges ginseng at a trading market for the medicinal roots. Photograph: AFP/Getty Images.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 24, 2021)

Barney Koneferenisi of New Zealand

New Zealand’s Paralympic team did not participate in the opening ceremony in Tokyo over coronavirus safety fears, as infections surge in the Japanese capital. There are 32 Paralympians on the New Zealand team.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 25, 2021)

Afghans wait in front of Kabul Bank after they wrested back control of Afghanistan. (AP)

_The Taliban ordered banks to open on Wednesday for the first time since they seized control of Kabul 10 days ago, but the country has run out of cash because flights that bring in pallets of banknotes have been halted. The US has frozen nearly $9.5 billion in assets belonging to the Afghan central bank, the International Monetary Fund has blocked access to $450 million in emergency reserves, and flights bringing in humanitarian aid and essential medical supplies have been grounded._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 26, 2021)

Kolkata, India
Homeless people queue to collect donated food on the anniversary of the birth of Mother Teresa. Photograph: Bikas Das/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 26, 2021)

Sana’a, Yemen
Women take part in a chess championship. Photograph: Mohammed Huwais/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 26, 2021)

Australian National Geographic Photo Competition finalist
Dance at Dawn by Michael Eastwell, taken at Cape Hillsborough in Queensland. ‘I visited the area for three consecutive sunrises but it was on my final morning that I captured this beautiful spectacle, two wallabies playing on the beach as the sun burst through the surrounding clouds’.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 26, 2021)

Outlines of propeller scars on dead manatees drawn by FWC biologists during a study in the Indian River Lagoon, Florida. While boats kill more than 100 manatees a year, this year’s huge rise in fatalities is due to environmental degradation.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 26, 2021)

MACRON IN DUBLIN: French president Emmanuel Macron pets President Michael D Higgins’s dog as they meet at Áras an Uachtaráin in Dublin. Photograph: Clodagh Kilcoyne/Pool/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 26, 2021)

Amarilla Veres of Hungary reacts after winning against Jing Rong of China in the women’s epee individual wheelchair fencing at the Tokyo Paralympics. Reuters/Athit Perawongmetha


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 27, 2021)

KABUL ATTACK: Afghans lie on beds at a hospital after they were wounded in the deadly attack outside the airport in Kabul, Afghanistan. Photograph: AP Photo/Wali Sabawoon


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 27, 2021)

_Ben Wallace, the defence secretary, criticised the Foreign Office yesterday over the botched evacuation of diplomats from the embassy in Kabul after The Times revealed that the identities of Afghan staff were left behind._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 27, 2021)

Heinz-Christian Strache arrives at court in Vienna
THOMAS KRONSTEINER/GETTY IMAGES
Heinz-Christian Strache, Austria’s disgraced former vice-chancellor, has been convicted of bribery in the first verdict linked to a spectacular Ibizagate sting operation that exposed corruption at the heart of the government.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 27, 2021)

Drinking enough water throughout life could reduce the risk of developing heart failure, according to a new study. The team measured *15,792 middle-aged participants*’ hydration status by looking at concentrations of sodium in their blood, a marker of how much water they tended to take on board. *They then tracked those individuals for 25 years* to see whether they developed certain heart problems. “Our study suggests that maintaining good hydration can prevent or at least slow down the changes within the heart that lead to heart failure,” said the study’s author, Dr Natalia Dmitrieva.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2021/08/210824104113.htm


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 28, 2021)

U.S. Marine Sgt. Nicole Gee, 23 years old just days before she was killed in the suicide attack.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 28, 2021)

*Mars Rock Rochette
Image Credit: *NASA, JPL-Caltech

2021 August 28

*Explanation: *Taken on mission sol 180 (August 22) this sharp image from a Hazard Camera on the Perseverance rover looks out across a rock strewn floor of Jezero crater on Mars. At 52.5 centimeters (21 inches) in diameter, one of the rover's steerable front wheels is at lower left in the frame. Near center is a large rock nicknamed Rochette. Mission planners don't want to avoid Rochette though. Instead Perseverance will be instructed to reach out with its 2 meter long robotic arm and abrade the rock's surface, to determine whether it has a consistency suitable for obtaining a sample, slightly thicker than a pencil, using the rover's coring bit. Samples collected by Perseverance would be returned to Earth by a future Mars mission.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 29, 2021)

_A destroyed vehicle is seen inside a house after a U.S. drone strike in Kabul, Afghanistan, Sunday, Aug. 29, 2021. A U.S. drone strike destroyed a vehicle carrying "multiple suicide bombers" from Afghanistan's Islamic State affiliate on Sunday before they could attack the ongoing military evacuation at Kabul's international airport, American officials said. (AP Photo/Khwaja Tawfiq Sediqi)

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 29, 2021)

A former minister said Fawad Andarabi was “simply bringing joy to this valley and its people”
YOUTUBE

_Taliban fighters have shot dead an Afghan folk singer after it outlawed music and women’s voices on television and radio in the bellwether province of Kandahar, laying the ground for a nationwide ban in an echo of the brutal Islamist regime of 20 years ago. Fawad Andarabi was dragged from his home and shot in the head in the village of Andarab, north of Kabul on Friday, his family said. The murder has provoked an outcry and fuelled fears of a return to the repressive regime of the 1990s since Taliban fighters overran Kabul two weeks ago._


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 29, 2021)

“We have crossed another milestone, where 80% of our population has received their full regimen of two doses,” Singapore’s Health Minister Ong Ye Kung said in a Facebook post on Sunday. That gives the tiny city-state the world’s highest rate of complete vaccinations, according to a tracker by the Reuters news agency.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 29, 2021)

Afgan girl skipping on the tarmac as she arrives at Belgium airport


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 30, 2021)

Crimea, Russia
Tourists walk on the Sky Trail suspension bridge on Mount Ai-Petri. Photograph: Sergei Malgavko/Tass


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 30, 2021)

An Israeli man takes a selfie while receiving the third Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine from medical staff at a coronavirus vaccination center in Ramat Gan, Israel.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 30, 2021)

Killarney National Park, Ireland
Horseman William O'Sullivan of Arbutus Equine Services, harvesting the wildflower meadow in Killarney Demense, Killarney National Park, using traditional methods - Clydesdale Horse 'Bud' from Muckross Traditional Farm, pulling a 1930 Pierce hay turner. Photograph: Valerie O'Sullivan


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 30, 2021)

HURRICANE IDA: A man observes a damaged roof in the French Quarter in New Orleans, Louisiana, after the passing of Hurricane Ida. The storm made landfall on the Louisiana coast the previous evening. Photograph: Dan Anderson/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 30, 2021)

QUESTIONING EYES: Children behind a fence in an airport hangar as they wait for their departure from the US Air Base at Ramstein, Germany. The base now houses thousands of Afghan evacuees in a tent city. Photograph: Matthias Schrader/AP Photo


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 30, 2021)

China is to crack down on what it calls the “mental opium” of online gaming by restricting children’s access to a maximum of three hours a week.  Gaming sessions will be restricted to one hour between 8pm and 9pm on Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 31, 2021)

With the Caldor Fire approaching, Dawn Svymbersky stands in the middle of Highway 50 as evacuee traffic stands still in South Lake Tahoe, California [Noah Berger/AP Photo]


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 1, 2021)

St Petersburg, Russia
Primary school children take part in the traditional opening of the school year known as Day of Knowledge. Photograph: Dmitri Lovetsky/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 1, 2021)

Turin, Italy
Passengers departing Porta Nuova railway station have their documents checked by officials. From Wednesday, travellers in Italy are required to have a Green Pass vaccine passport to board long-distance trains, domestic flights and ferries. Photograph: Alessandro Di Marco/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 1, 2021)

The flags of the U.S. , Australia and New Zealand are projected onto the sails of the Opera House to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the alliance between the three countries, known as the ANZUS Treaty, in Sydney.
31.8.2021
US Department of State
Press Release

_Today marks 70 years since the signing of the ANZUS Treaty, a keystone of our relationship with Australia and an enduring force for stability in the wider region. As we celebrate this significant milestone, we recognize the continuing importance of the U.S.-Australia Alliance and reaffirm our commitment to advance our shared values, democratic traditions and processes, global security, and prosperity for the next 70 years and beyond……. __https://www.state.gov/celebrating-70-years-of-the-anzus-treaty/_


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 1, 2021)

The border between Norway and Russia from the Norwegian side.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 1, 2021)

The Taliban are designing a government based on Iran’s model through appointing the group’s leader Hibatullah Akhundzada as the Supreme Leader of Afghanistan, CNN-News18 reported on Tuesday. While Iran has a president and a cabinet, the supreme leader is the religious authority who holds the highest office in the country with powers to dictate policy, overrule laws and override the president. He has the final say in all matters of state.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 2, 2021)

West Hollywood, US
Monica Lewinsky attends a red carpet event for the television show Impeachment: American Crime Story at the Pacific Design Center in California
Photograph: Mario Anzuoni/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 2, 2021)

Paris, France
Workers prepare to wrap the Arc de Triomphe under 25,000 sq metres of silver and blue fabric as part of an art installation by the late artist Christo
Photograph: Christophe Petit-Tesson/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 2, 2021)

Ministers are considering moving the Trident nuclear submarines to the United States if Scotland secedes
TAM MCDONALD/MOD

_Scotland’s Trident nuclear submarine bases will be decommissioned and removed “at pace” in the event of independence, the Scottish National Party has said. The UK government’s contingency plans for a Yes vote include keeping the deterrent on the Clyde by negotiating a new British Overseas Territory, a “nuclear Gibraltar”, that would include the Faslane and Coulport bases. However, this morning Stewart McDonald, defence spokesman for the SNP, ruled this out. “An independent Scotland will not be home to nuclear weapons,” he said. “With a clear cross-party majority of Scotland’s elected politicians opposed to Trident, there is no possible parliamentary arithmetic that would allow these weapons to be kept at Faslane._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 2, 2021)

After a hiatus of nearly 40 years, Abba are back with an album of new songs and a run of “digital” performances in London next year. The group announced their comeback at a launch event in the capital this afternoon after weeks of speculation about a possible reunion. The concerts are scheduled from May 27 next year at a purpose-built 3,000 capacity arena at the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park in east London.

Digital versions of the four Abba members will perform at the concerts. They were created by motion capture techniques that are widely used in film and recreate the band’s appearance in their prime, in the late 1970s.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 2, 2021)

Dancers Sohrab Chitan, left, and Axelle Chagneau perform The Nutcracker by Tchaikovsky ballet during a candlelight pianos concert performed by Christophe Bukudjian and Carine Zarifian at Mogador theatre in Paris, France. _CREDIT: _FRANCOIS MORI/AP PHOTO


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)

The Aston Martin Bulldog, which is a 1979 one-off concept vehicle and the only one of its kind ever made, is unveiled following its restoration after laying dormant for 35 years, at Hampton Court Palace in south-west London. It was originally designed with the aim of being the fastest production car in the world. Photograph: Matt Dunham/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)

Women gather to demand their rights under Taliban rule. As the world watches for clues on how the Taliban will govern, their treatment of the media will be a key indicator, along with their policies toward women
Photograph: Wali Sabawoon/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)

Auckland, New Zealand
Police stand outside the site of a knife attack at a supermarket. New Zealand authorities say they shot and killed a violent extremist after he entered the supermarket and stabbed and injured six shoppers
Photograph: Brett Phibbs/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Taliban fighters watch a Twenty20 cricket trial match being played between two Afghan teams, Peace Defenders and Peace Heroes, at Kabul International Cricket Stadium
Photograph: Aamir Qureshi/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)

Pupils return after summer break to St Mary's Catholic Primary School in Battersea, South West London Photograph: _Jeremy Selwyn_


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 4, 2021)

The Prince of Wales’s closest aide dramatically resigned last night after he promised to secure a knighthood and British citizenship for billionaire Saudi donor, Dr Bin Mahfouz. The bombshell letter, written by Mr Fawcett on 18 August 2017 to Busief Lamlum, an aide to Dr Bin Mahfouz says: ‘In light of the ongoing and most recent generosity of His Excellence….I am happy to confirm to you, in confidence, that we are willing and happy to support and contribute to the application for Citizenship.’ Above: Charles meets Dr Bin Mahfouz.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 6, 2021)

Houseboats sit on a depleted Lake Oroville which is currently at 23% of its capacity. Much of California is currently gripped by excessive heat, drought and a series of wildfires. Photograph: Josh Edelson/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 6, 2021)

Putty, Australia
Kelly Elfalak (centre), the mother of the missing boy AJ Elfalak, is helped by family and friends as she rushes to the site where the three-year-old has been found alive on the family property near Putty, south-west of Sydney. AJ had been missing for four days
Photograph: Dean Lewins/AAP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 6, 2021)

London, England
Workers stand underneath one of the clock faces on the Elizabeth Tower, or Big Ben, as hands and dials are restored to the original Prussian blue colouring, while renovation works continue at the Houses of Parliament
Photograph: Toby Melville/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 6, 2021)

Whipsnade, England
Nandi, a two-week-old southern white rhino calf, explores her enclosure for the first time, at ZSL Whipsnade zoo
Photograph: Joe Giddens/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 6, 2021)

Members of Taliban security forces stand guard as crowds of people walk past in front of a money exchange market in Kabul, Afghanistan. Reuters/Stringer


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 6, 2021)

Students attend class under new classroom conditions at Avicenne University in Kabul, Afghanistan, 6 September 2021 in this picture obtained by Reuters from social media. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 7, 2021)

Traders in the Ring at the London Metal Exchange, in the City of London, after open-outcry trading returned for the first time since March 2020, when the Ring was temporarily closed due to the COVID-19 pandemic. The London Metal Exchange is the world centre for industrial metals trading.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 7, 2021)

On Monday, the United Nations appealed for almost $200m in extra funding for life-saving aid in Afghanistan after the Taliban’s takeover last month resulted in the exodus of aid workers and subsequent funding cut. “Basic services in Afghanistan are collapsing and food and other life-saving aid is about to run out,” said OCHA spokesman Jens Laerke on Monday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 8, 2021)

New York, US
A fisherman in Brooklyn prepares his line on a pier before the Tribute in Light public art installation commemorating the 9/11 2001 terrorist attacks, shining up from the city skyline of lower Manhattan
Photograph: Ed Jones/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 8, 2021)

A couple look at the statue of Confederate General Robert E. Lee, the largest Confederate statue remaining in the US, the day before the monument was removed in Richmond, Virginia. Reuters/Evelyn Hockstein


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 8, 2021)

​The Taliban breaking a Norwegian children's movie after entering the Norwegian embassy​The film is _Kurt blir grusom_ (Kurt Turns Evil), in case you wanted to know.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1245891/


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 9, 2021)

_Inglewood, US
The deputy district attorney Habib A Balian holds up a latex mask that was in the possession of alleged murderer Robert Durst when police arrested him, as the prosecution begins closing arguments before the jury in California
Photograph: Getty Images

In 2015 HBO documentary series, The Jinx, he appeared at one point to admit to several murders. In the film's production, Durst was caught on film saying, "What the hell did I do? Killed them all, of course."_

Loved the documentary The Jinx, Durst is such a fascinating character.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 9, 2021)

TAPESTRY: Workers pose next to a 16th century allegorical tapestry during a photocall for the Early Vernacular Furniture and Textiles from The Collection of Lady Hamlyn at Bonhams auction house in London on Thursday. Photograph: Neil Hall/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 10, 2021)

New York City
USA model prepares backstage for the LaQuan Smith show during New York fashion week
Photograph: Charles Sykes/Invision/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 10, 2021)

Ballarat, Australia
A car stops for a group of swans to cross the road at Lake Wendouree
Photograph: Darrian Traynor/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 10, 2021)

A lone kayaker is escorted by a group of sharks. Every year from December to April, a school of dusky sharks arrives to the area near the Hadera power station in Israel. The warm waters around the station attract fish and their predators – which in turn attract kayakers, scuba divers and swimmers
Photograph: Ido Meirovich/Drone Photography Awards 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 10, 2021)

Reuters / Thursday, September 09, 2021
German Chancellor Angela Merkel looks at the painting "Girl Reading a Letter at an Open Window" as she opens the largest exhibition on the Dutch painter Johannes Vermeer in Germany - "Johannes Vermeer. On Reflection" at the Old Masters Picture Gallery of the Staatliche Kunstsammlungen Dresden (SKD), Germany. REUTERS/Matthias Rietschel/Pool


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 10, 2021)

THANK-YOU GIFT: President Michael D Higgins invites the Italian ambassador to Ireland, Paolo Serpi, to view the La Pieta sculpture on the grounds of Áras an Uachtaráin – which was given as a gift of thanks from Italy to Ireland after the second World War – ahead of the president’s trip to Rome next week to meet heads of state. Photograph: Maxwells


"La Pieta" was gifted by the Italian people, in thanks for Irish aid after World War II.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 12, 2021)

Gorgeous choreography … Stephanie McKeon as Anna and Oliver Ormson as Hans in Frozen. Photograph: Johan Persson

_With some changes in the kingdom of Arendelle, Disney Theatrical Productions’ *Frozen* officially opened at London's Theatre Royal Drury Lane September 8 following previews that began August 27. Among the adjustments are a new duet between Elsa and Anna, among other script changes, a new 70-foot ice bridge, and an updated set design for the ice palace. Based on the 2013 Oscar-winning animated film, Frozen tells the story of two sisters—one isolated with a mysterious secret and the other's journey to save her. The musical features music and lyrics by Kristen Anderson-Lopez and Robert Lopez and a book by Jennifer Lee._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 12, 2021)

Sep 12, 2021; Flushing, NY, USA; Daniil Medvedev of Russia reacts after winning a game in the third set against Novak Djokovic of Serbia in the men's singles final on day fourteen of the 2021 U.S. Open tennis


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 13, 2021)

Today’s Photo Of The Day is “Nap Time” by Elissa Title. Location: Svalbard, Norway.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 13, 2021)

Personnel from HMS Enterprise have been marching through the capital to pay 'the Constables Dues'. It is a tradition that dates back to the 14th century, when ships who turned up in London were ordered to pay a form of toll to the king. The payment would range between anything from wine to oysters. It used to be a regular tax but now the ceremony takes place on average once a year.

Today, the Royal Navy paid their dues with rum.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 13, 2021)

Holon, Israel

Hai Shaulian, a well-known activist against coronavirus vaccines, died yesterday morning at Wolfson Medical Center in Holon due to the coronavirus.   Shaulian called on his followers on social media not to get vaccinated against the virus under the headline: "There is no epidemic - the vaccine is unnecessary and dangerous."


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 13, 2021)

Malka Leifer the former principal of a Melbourne ultra-Orthodox Jewish girls school is charged with 74 offences against three sisters between 2004 and 2008. Photograph: Mahmoud Illean/AP

_The alleged victims of accused child abuser Malka Leifer have started to give evidence against her in her committal hearing in a Melbourne court. Leifer, the 55-year-old former principal of a Melbourne ultra-Orthodox Jewish girls school, is charged with 74 offences against three sisters between 2004 and 2008._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 14, 2021)

Amritsar, IndiaOne of the Punjab police force’s Shakti teams – all-female squads formed with the aim of tackling crime against women – attend a launch ceremony
Photograph: Narinder Nanu/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 14, 2021)

A Winnie the Pooh inspired house in the Ashdown Forest which is available to book on Airbnb as part of Disney’s 95th Anniversary celebrations of the children’s character.
Photograph: Henry Woide/Airbnb/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 15, 2021)

Visitors at The Tretyakov Gallery view an exhibition titled ‘Rejected Masterpieces: Pavel Tretyakov’s Challenge’ which features a selection of artworks of the second half of the nineteenth century that stimulated debate and controversy.
Photograph: Gavriil Grigorov/TASS


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 15, 2021)

First Lady Jill Biden walks past a local motorcycle police escort before boarding a plane in Milwaukee. She attended a listening session with teachers and parents to discuss the return of in-person learning.
Photograph: Evelyn Hockstein/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 15, 2021)

A young boy attends a protest against the rising cost of housing at a rally called ‘Winter of Housing Discontent’ in front of government buildings in the Irish capital. Photograph: Clodagh Kilcoyne/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 15, 2021)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Schoolgirls peer from behind a wall after arriving at a gender-segregated school
Photograph: Bülent Kılıç/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 15, 2021)

Melton Mowbray, UK
James Fryer checks over a cold meat filled pie at the British Pie Awards held at St. Mary’s Church
Photograph: Fabio De Paola/The Guardian


----------



## Irwin (Sep 15, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 184104
> First Lady Jill Biden walks past a local motorcycle police escort before boarding a plane in Milwaukee. She attended a listening session with teachers and parents to discuss the return of in-person learning.
> Photograph: Evelyn Hockstein/AFP/Getty Images


She looks pretty good for being 70 years old!


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 16, 2021)

16 September 2021
SpaceX founder Elon Musk, centre, poses with the all-amateur crew before departure to Launch Complex 39A for a launch into space, at Kennedy Space Center, in Cape Canaveral.  SpaceX’s first private flight has been launched into orbit with two contest winners, a healthcare worker and their rich sponsor on board, the most ambitious leap yet in space tourism.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 16, 2021)

London, England
A curator displays international driving permits that belonged to Muriel Gardiner, an American who fought fascism in the 1930s, saving many lives, and whose own life put her at the centre of a circle that included Sigmund and Anna Freud. ‘Code Name Mary: The extraordinary life of Muriel Gardiner’ opens at the Freud Museum London today, 18 September 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 16, 2021)

Cologne, Germany
Newly graduated police cadets attend a ceremony to take their oath of service in Lanxess Arena. Approximately 2,750 cadets from 2020 and 2019, who have been combined due to the cancellation of the event last year, will be joining the state police force of North Rhine-Westphalia.  Photograph: Lukas Schulze/Getty Image


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 16, 2021)

Santiago, Chile
An organ grinder and his parrot named Americo attend the funeral of fellow organ grinder and _chinchinero _Hector Lizana, 93, who died of Covid-19 three weeks after his son, Manuel, died from the same illness
Photograph: Esteban Félix/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 17, 2021)

Currumbin Beach, Australia
People walk past the artist Danger Dave’s sculpture Damien Hirst Looking for Sharks at the Swell sculpture festival on the Gold Coast. It is the largest outdoor art exhibition in Queensland and features 65 large-scale contemporary sculptures
Photograph: Darren England/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 17, 2021)

People cast their ballots during the State Duma, the Lower House of the Russian Parliament and local parliaments elections at a polling station in St. Petersburg, Russia, Friday, Sept. 17, 2021. Russia has begun three days of voting for a new parliament that is unlikely to change the country's political complexion. There's no expectation that United Russia, the party devoted to President Vladimir Putin, will lose its dominance in the State Duma. (AP Photo/Dmitri Lovetsky) Source: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 17, 2021)

VATICAN VISIT: President Michael D Higgins with Pope Francis at the Vatican City presenting him with a special 'Fisherman's Stick' made on Inis Mór. The stick, made by artist Lochlainn Cullen is made of blackthorn wood, grown and crafted on the island, and adorned with cotton knots. Photograph: Maxwells/Vatican


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 17, 2021)

PICASSO: A Christie's employee holds a Picasso ceramic plate, expected to fetch £15,000-£25,000 in the Picasso Ceramics sale at the auction house's central London saleroom. Photograph: Dominic Lipinski/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 17, 2021)

Alex Murdaugh arriving at court in Varnville, South Carolina. He was granted bail to allow him to continue treatment for his opioid addiction
MIC SMITH/AP

A prominent South Carolina lawyer has been arrested after he admitted trying to stage his own murder. Alex Murdaugh, 53, gave himself up to police for allegedly ordering a hit on himself so his surviving son could collect a $10 million life insurance policy. He was charged with insurance fraud, conspiracy to commit insurance fraud and filing a false police report in connection with the scheme.

His life began to unravel after the murders of his wife Margaret, 52, and son Paul, 22, near their home. He maintains he had no involvement in the fatal shootings, which remain unsolved.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Photograph: Bulent Kilic/AFP/Getty Images

KABUL, Afghanistan (AP) — Female employees in the Kabul city government have been told to stay home, with work only allowed for those who cannot be replaced by men, the interim mayor of Afghanistan’s capital said Sunday, detailing the latest restrictions on women by the new Taliban rulers.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Northumberland, UK
Participants in the annual North East Skinny Dip at Druridge Bay
Photograph: Scott Heppell/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Rostov, Russia
A Cossack casts his ballot at a polling station on the last day of three-day parliamentary elections in the settlement of Krasny Kolos in the Rostov region
Photograph: Sergey Pivovarov/Reuters

*On August 3, 1941 70,000 Cossacks went over to fight for the Germans. Another 50,000 joined them by October 1942.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Hampshire, UK
Members of the Herigeas Hundas living history group watch the burning of a ceremonial Viking long boat during the equinox at Butser Ancient Farm
Photograph: Andrew Matthews/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Venice, Italy
Noah’s Violin, a giant floating artwork by the Venetian sculptor Livio De Marchi, makes its maiden voyage on the Grand Canal. The makers said it symbolised the rebirth of Venice through art, culture and music
Photograph: Marco Bertorello/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Florida, US
The quartet of citizen astronauts comprising the SpaceX Inspiration4 mission safely splashes down off the coast near Kennedy Space Center
Photograph: SpaceX/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

People walk along the Camps Elysees Avenue, Paris during the “day without cars”. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 19, 2021)

Haitian migrants use a dam to cross into the US from Mexico, 18 September 2021 in Del Rio, Texas


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 20, 2021)

Sierra Nevada, US
Flames climb a tree as the Windy fire burns in the Sequoia national forest in California
Photograph: Noah Berger/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 20, 2021)

Melbourne, Australia
Construction workers clash at a protest at the Construction, Forestry, Maritime, Mining and Energy Union headquarters. The workers are protesting against mandatory Covid-19 vaccinations
Photograph: James Ross/AAP

_Union head CFMEU secretary John Setka says 'morons' and 'professional protesters' caused the construction shutdown and he believes only a small number of protesters who were at the union headquarters yesterday taking part in action that turned violent were actually union members.

He said he believed there were neo-Nazis in the crowd, despite also saying "I wouldn't know one if I fell over one". He said there were also anti-vaccination protesters not involved in the construction industry.

"Thanks to these morons, 300,000 Victorians are sitting at home for at least the next couple of weeks," he said. "It could drag out even longer."_


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 20, 2021)

Las Vegas, US
LSDREAM perform onstage during the Life Is Beautiful music and art festival in Nevada
Photograph: FilmMagic/Life is Beautiful Music & Art Festival


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 20, 2021)

CHELSEA GIRL: Dame Judi Dench with members of the Chelsea Pensioners group of ex-military servicemen for the RHS Chelsea Flower Show press day at the Royal Hospital Chelsea, London. Photograph: Yui Mok/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

Russian State University following a campus shooting in Perm, about 1,100 kilometers (700 miles) east of Moscow, Russia, Sept. 21, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

Karachi, Pakistan
A health worker administers polio vaccine drops to a child
Photograph: Asif Hassan/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

Coronavirus? Third Wave? Masks?
Commuters cling onto a crowded train as it leaves a railway station in Ghaziabad, 21 September 2021. Photograph: Anushree Fadnavis/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

Connemara, Ireland
NATIVE SON: Friends of the late Risteard Mac Aodha play music and dance at his graveside in Leitir Mór cemetery, Connemara. Born in Boston and a Vietnam veteran, Mac Aodha came to Connemara and embraced its Gaelic language and music traditions. He died last March, was cremated and his ashes returned to Boston, but his family decided to return his ashes to Connemara, for interment at the cemetery. Photograph: Seán Ó Mainnín


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 22, 2021)

Bokakhat, India
Seized rhino horns are set on fire near Kaziranga national park on World Rhino Day
Photograph: Anuwar Hazarika/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

Marlow, Germany
German Chancellor Angela Merkel reacts  feeding Australian lorikeets at Marlow Bird Park. Photograph: Georg Wendt/dpa.

Germans vote on Sunday in elections that will ultimately bring down the curtain on Angela Merkel’s final term as chancellor of Germany, after 16 years in power.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

Honolulu, US
Boxes containing remains of two South Korean soldiers killed in the 1950-53 Korean war are placed on seats of Moon Jae-in’s presidential jet at Hickam air force base in Hawaii, as South Korea and the US hold an alliance ceremony to transfer the remains of Korean and American troops killed during the conflict.

Photograph: Yonhap/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
Pro-democracy activist Alexandra Wong demonstrates outside West Kowloon court where 47 pro-democracy defendants appear charged with conspiracy to commit subversion
Photograph: Isaac Lawrence/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

Milton Keynes, England
A resident picks up a delivery from an autonomous robot delivering groceries from a nearby Co-op supermarket. Photograph: Daniel Leal-Olivas/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

A Palestinian man rides his donkey cart past a building that was destroyed during the recent 11-day war between Israel and the Palestinian Hamas movement, in Gaza City, on 23 September, 2021.  AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

In this undated file photo released by the Taiwan Ministry of Defense, a Chinese PLA J-16 fighter jet flies in an undisclosed location. (Taiwan Ministry of Defense via AP)


_
TAIPEI, TAIWAN -- China sent 24 fighter jets toward Taiwan in a large display of force yesterday (Thursday), after the self-governing island announced its intention to join an 11-nation Pacific trade group that China has also applied to join.

China's People's Liberation Army flew fighter jets toward Taiwan twice on Thursday, once in the morning with 19 planes, and once in the afternoon with five more. Taiwan deployed air patrol forces in response to the Chinese jets and tracked them on its air defense systems, the island's Defense Ministry said in a statement._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

Nauru detention centre. Photograph: AP

Australia will continue its policy of offshore processing of asylum seekers indefinitely, with the home affairs minister signing a new agreement with Nauru to maintain “an enduring form” of offshore processing on the island state.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

Washington DC, US

Cultural heritage preservation scholar Katharyn Hanson (right) and DePaul University professor Patty Gerstenblith look at the Gilgamesh tablet at a repatriation ceremony at the Smithsonian Institution National Museum of the American Indian. The 3,500-year-old cuneiform clay tablet from ancient Mesopotamia had been smuggled into the US and is being returned to Iraq. It was forfeited by arts and crafts retailer Hobby Lobby after being seized by federal authorities. A Sumerian ram sculpture from approximately 3,000 BC is also officially being returned to Iraq in the ceremony
Photograph: Michael Reynolds/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

A one-horned rhinoceros crosses a road inside Kaziranga national park, India, on World Rhino Day. Kaziranga is home to nearly 2,500 one-horned rhinos and is the world’s largest habitat for the rare animal.
Photograph: Anupam Nath/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

​Friday 24 September
Former United States secretary of state Hillary Clinton will be officially installed as Queen's University's first female chancellor at a ceremony to be held at the end of the first week of the new academic year.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

Reuters / Thursday, September 23, 2021
A registered nurse attempts to find a vein to administer the *Regeneron monoclonal antibody* to Cathy Hardin, who was vaccinated prior to testing positive for the coronavirus, at the Sarasota Memorial Urgent Care Center in Sarasota, Florida. REUTERS/Shannon Stapleto

_Yesterday, the World Health Organization recommended Regeneron’s monoclonal antibody treatment for Covid-19. The global body says the combination treatment can be used in COVID-19 patients who are at high risk of severe disease as well as in severe and critically ill COVID-19 patients who have not yet developed antibodies_.​


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

Former supermarket boss Don Tidey, who was kidnaped by the IRA in 1983, speaking to Margaret Sheehan mother and sisters Grainne and Jennifer of Garda Gary Sheehan who was awarded posthumously a Gold Scott Medal for bravery at a ceremony in Dublin Castle. Garda Sheehan was killed during the search for Mr Tidey in a forest in Co Leitrim. Photograph: Alan Betson/The Irish Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

Prime minister of Finland on September 23, 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 26, 2021)

Giza, Egypt
People riding camels through the pyramid complex, a Unesco world heritage site. The UN World Tourism Day 2021 is observed on 27 September and this year will focus on tourism for inclusive growth
Photograph: Khaled Elfiqi/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 26, 2021)

Buenos Aires, Argentina
Jesus Taborda and Sabrina Amuchastegui compete in the final round of the Tango World Championship stage category
Photograph: Natacha Pisarenko/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 26, 2021)

Lyon, France
Italian team members celebrate with gusto after winning first prize in the pastry competition of the Bocuse d’Or, a biennial world chef championship. The Japanese and French runners-up look on
Photograph: AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 26, 2021)

Siberia, Russia
A pack of Siberian wolves is captured by a camera trap in a nature reserve
Photograph: Russia President Press Office/President Press Office/Tass


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

Kandahar, Afghanistan
Pupils leave their classrooms at a school in the city
Photograph: Bülent Kılıç/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

Missouri, US
Mick Jagger, Steve Jordan, Keith Richards and Ronnie Wood perform during the Rolling Stones No Filter 2021 North American tour at the Dome, at America’s Center stadium, St Louis
Photograph: Kamil Krzaczyński/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

Acandí, Colombia
A group of Haitians cross the jungle on their way to Panama as they attempt to reach the US. From Acandí they embarked on foot – carrying lanterns, machetes and tents – on the dangerous five-day trek to Panama through the Darien jungle, battling snakes, steep ravines, swollen rivers, tropical downpours and criminals often linked to drug trafficking
Photograph: Raúl Arboleda/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

CENTRE-RIGHT WIN: From left are Franziska Giffey, top Social Democratic Party (SPD) candidate for mayor of Berlin; Olaf Scholz, top SPD candidate for chancellor, and Manuela Schwesig, SPD member and governor of the German state of Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania, at the party HQ in Berlin, Germany. The centre-left party won the biggest share of votes in Germany's election. Photograph: Michael Sohn/AP Photo


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

The Duke and Duchess of Sussex have been called hypocrites for attending a concert urging action on climate change before leaving on a private jet. The Sussexes were photographed after landing in a Dassault Falcon 2000 as they returned to their £11 million mansion in Montecito, California. They have previously been criticized for “devaluing” their status as environmental role models by using private jets. Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

John Hinckley was suffering from acute psychosis when he tried to assassinate the US president. _(AP: Evan Vucci

A US judge, Paul Friedman says he will grant "unconditional release" to John Hinckley, who wounded former US President Ronald Reagan and three other people in a 1981 assassination attempt. In 2016, Friedman allowed Hinckley to move out of a Washington DC psychiatric hospital, where he had lived for three decades, but imposed restrictions on his travel and internet usage_.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 28, 2021)

Milan, Italy
The Swedish climate activist Greta Thunberg is surrounded by members of the media as she arrives for a three-day Youth for Climate summit
Photograph: Claudio Furlan/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 28, 2021)

TIME TO SHINE: English actor Daniel Craig walks on the red carpet at the much-delayed world premiere of the latest James Bond 007 film No Time to Die at the Royal Albert Hall in London 28 September 2021. Photograph: Tolga Akmen/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 28, 2021)

A patient in Beilinson Hospital's COVID ward in Petah Tikva, last week. Credit: Moti Milrod

_Covid in Israel: The 17 percent of eligible Israelis who have not received the vaccine account for 85 coronavirus deaths in the past week_


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 28, 2021)

A health worker walks past an ambulance at Moscow's Novomoskovsky medical center for Covid-19 patients on September 23.

_Russia reported its highest Coivid-19 death toll in a single day yesterday (Tuesday) with 852 coronavirus related deaths recorded in the past 24 hours. The head of Russia's public health watchdog Rospotrebnadzor, Anna Popova, said last week it was hard to determine when cases would slow, with less than 50 million Russians having received a first dose of a vaccine._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 29, 2021)

Visitors look at the Chinese military’s J-16D electronic warfare airplane during the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospece Exhibitin, also known as Airshow China 2021 in Zhuhai, Guangdong.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 29, 2021)

Britney Spears supporters demonstrate outside the Stanley Mosk Courthouse._CREDIT:_AP PHOTO/CHRIS PIZZELLO

_A judge on Wednesday suspended Britney Spears’ father from the conservatorship that has controlled the singer’s life and money for 13 years._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 29, 2021)

Windsor, UK
Staff at Windsor Castle clean the 19th-century gilt bronze candelabra in the Crimson Drawing Room in preparation for the opening later this week of the Semi-State Rooms to the public
Photograph: Royal Collection Trust/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 30, 2021)

Prime Minister Justine Trudeau escorts Inuk survivor Elder Levinia Brown on the eve of Canada’s first National Day for Truth and Reconciliation, honouring the lost children and survivors of Indigenous residential schools, their families and communities on Parliament Hill in Ottawa, Ontario, 29 September 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 30, 2021)

Guangzhou, China
A 5,000-room quarantine facility for incoming travellers set to open in the southern metropolis of Guangzhou in the coming days. Comprised of rows of three-story buildings topped with gray roofs in traditional Chinese style, the massive complex spans an area the size of 46 football fields and took less than three months to be build from scratch on the outskirts of the city.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 30, 2021)

Presiding Judge Dominik Gross and others pose for a picture after arriving for the trial of a 96-year-old former secretary to the SS commander of the Stutthof concentration camp, at the Landgericht Itzehoe court in Itzehoe, Germany on September 30, 2021 [Markus Schreiber/Pool via Reuters]

_A former secretary for the Schutzstaffel (SS) commander of the Stutthof concentration camp skipped the planned start Thursday of her trial in Germany on more than 11,000 counts of accessory to murder, officials said. She was picked up several hours later after the court issued an arrest warrant.
_


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 30, 2021)

The captain of Afghanistan's national women football team Farkhunda Muhtaj (C) poses for a portrait with teammates at the Belem Tower in Lisbon, Portugal, Picture taken September 29, 2021. REUTERS/Rodrigo Antunes

Portugal has granted asylum to the young footballers.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 1, 2021)

A Palestinian protester smashes an Israeli drone that reportedly fell because of a technical failure, during a demonstration against settlements in the West Bank village of Beita.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 1, 2021)

Dublin, Ireland
Melissa Jeuken, a goat herder, looks at Norma from her herd of old Irish goats, a breed introduced to Howth Hills in an attempt to reduce wildfires and to protect species from going extinct
Photograph: Clodagh Kilcoyne/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 1, 2021)

London, UK
Judges use their phones as they wait outside the west door of Westminster Abbey, ahead of the annual Judges Service, which marks the start of the new legal year
Photograph: Dominic Lipinski/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 1, 2021)

St. Petersburg, Russia
Grand Duke George Mikhailovich of Russia and Rebecca (Victoria) Bettarini of Italy pose for photos after their wedding at St Isaac’s Cathedral
Photograph: Alexander Demianchuk/TASS


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 2, 2021)

Credit: Tobin Jones
A Dinka tribesman sings to his cattle as the sun sets over his cattle camp next to the Nile river in the Jonglei state of South Sudan. As the sun fell over the camp, fires were lit in order to create smoke to prevent mosquitoes from biting the cows.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 3, 2021)

Taliban fighters pose where the sixth-century Shahmama Buddha statue once stood in Afghanistan's Bamiyan province. It was destroyed by the militant group in 2001. AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 3, 2021)

The discovery of a chamber at least 40,000 years old in a Gibraltar cave previously inhabited by Neanderthals could lead to groundbreaking new finds about their lifestyles, according to researchers


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 3, 2021)

Bangalore, India
Pigeons fly over the Mahatma Gandhi statue at the seat of the state legislature of Karnataka as India commemorates the 152nd anniversary of his birth
Photograph: Jagadeesh Nv/EPA


----------



## jerry old (Oct 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 187046
> Credit: Tobin Jones
> A Dinka tribesman sings to his cattle as the sun sets over his cattle camp next to the Nile river in the Jonglei state of South Sudan. As the sun fell over the camp, fires were lit in order to create smoke to prevent mosquitoes from biting the cows.


The owner of the cattle- needs to eat one.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 4, 2021)

Somerset, UK
A rare 15th-century tapestry, the oldest owned by the National Trust, has returned to display at Montacute House after four years of conservation work, including nearly 1,300 hours of hand sewing. The tapestry was woven in 1480 in what is now Belgium, however more than 400 years of its history remains unknown.
Photograph: James Dobson/National Trust


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 4, 2021)

Bamyan, Afghanistan
People sit on paddle boats for a ride at the Band-e-Amir lake
Photograph: Bülent Kılıç/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 4, 2021)

California, US
The sun rises over a vast network of roads cut in the Mojave desert, intended for a massive suburban paradise that was never built, approximately 100 miles north of Los Angeles
Photograph: Robyn Beck/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 4, 2021)

Beverly Hills, US
Amal and George Clooney attend Variety’s 2021 Power of Women event at the Wallis Annenberg Center
Photograph: Mario Anzuoni/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 4, 2021)

Migrants expelled from the US and sent back to Mexico under Title 42, walk toward Mexico at the Paso del Norte International border bridge, in this picture taken from Cludad Juarez, Mexico. Reuters/Jose Luis Gonzalez


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 5, 2021)

West Malling, UK
People queue for fuel at a BP station in Kent. The Petrol Retailers Association, which represents almost 5,500 of the UK’s 8,000 filling stations, said about 20% of forecourts in London and the south-east were out of fuel on Monday
Photograph: Dan Kitwood/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 5, 2021)

Perth, Australia
Family and supporters demonstrate outside the district court of West Australia where a police officer is charged with murder over the shooting of an Aboriginal woman
Photograph: Richard Wainwright/AAP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 5, 2021)

Australia must be ready for the “possibility” of a major international conflict between western and eastern powers should Xi Jinping’s China decide to take Taiwan, according to ASPI Senior Analyst Dr Malcolm Davis. It comes as tension has further escalated between China and Taiwan after Chinese fighter jets were seen off the island’s coast. Dr Davis said China fully expects to face US and allied nations in conflict should it attempt to take Taiwan. “I think they’re quite ready for that” he said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 6, 2021)

A dead guitar fish on the beach after an oil spill believed to have originated from a pipeline
Photograph: Allen J Schaben/Los Angeles Times/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 6, 2021)

Eisenhuttenstadt, Germany
A girl from Iraq poses for a photo next to a holding facility. Police have been detaining a growing number of migrants, many from Iraq, who have been arriving at the German border from Poland
Photograph: Maja Hitij/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 6, 2021)

Amritsar, India
A man practices yoga on a pavement
Photograph: Narinder Nanu/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 6, 2021)

Hundreds of Afghans gathered outside the passport office in Kabul today after the Taliban announced that tens of thousands of people would be allowed to leave the country. From the early morning hundreds gathered waving paperwork at guards as crowds surged towards a concrete barrier outside the passport office. The crowds began to form after the Taliban announced that 25,000 passports were ready to be issued.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 6, 2021)

Adrian James 2, who tested positive for the coronavirus, breathes with the help of a ventilator at SSM Health Cardinal Glennon Children’s Hospital in St Louis, Missouri. Reuters/Callaghan O’Hare


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2021)

_"I-70 reopens after closure between Loveland Pass and Silverthorne_​_SUMMIT COUNTY, Colo. — The westbound lanes of Interstate 70 reopened Wednesday between the Loveland Pass and Silverthorne exits after a deadly crash involving five vehicles late Tuesday night, according to the Colorado State Patrol (CSP).

CSP received a call for the crash around mile marker 207 around 10:47 p.m. Tuesday night. The crash involved at least one semi-truck and left at least one person dead, according to Trooper Josh Lewis."
_
https://www.9news.com/article/traffic/interstate-70-closure/73-f9bf606f-2098-4437-9198-877ba8f1cde4


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

A US special operations unit and a Marine contingent have been secretly operating in Taiwan to train the army there, The Wall Street Journal reported yesterday (Thursday).   About two dozen members of the United States’ special operations and support troops are training small units of ground forces in Taiwan. The United States Marine Corps is collaborating with local maritime forces on small-boat training. According to officials, American forces have been operating in Taiwan for at least a year. Taiwan’s defence minister claimed this week that China is capable now, but will be much more easily capable of launching a “full-scale invasion” by 2025.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Drug users detained during a Taliban raid walk to the detoxification ward of the Avicenna medical hospital. Phjotograph: Felipe Dana/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

Brandenburg, Germany
Josef S, a 100-year-old former security guard at Sachsenhausen concentration camp, appears in court with his lawyer. He is accused of complicity in shooting Soviet prisoners of war and the murder of others with Zyklon B gas
Photograph: Annegret Hilse/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

Brandenburg, Germany
Leon Schwarzbaum, a 100-year-old Holocaust survivor, shows a family picture in court at the trial of the former Sachsenhausen guard. Schwarzbaum survived Auschwitz, Buchenwald and Sachsenhausen
Photograph: Annegret Hilse/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
La Couseuse (The Seamstress) by Pierre-Auguste Renoir is displayed at a Sotheby’s auction exhibition
Photograph: Isaac Lawrence/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

English Channel
Australian swimmer Chloe McCardel approaches France at sunrise as she completes her 43rd cross-Channel swim, before attempting her record-breaking 44th crossing due on Sunday
Photograph: Gareth Fuller/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

​Theranos founder Elizabeth Holmes leaves the Robert F. Peckham US Courthouse with her mother Noel Holmes during her trial in San Jose, California

_Theranos’s business model was based around the idea that it ran blood tests using technology that required only a tiny blood sample from a pinprick of your finger. She said the tests would be able to detect medical conditions like cancer and high cholesterol. She took investors’ money on the condition that she wouldn’t have to reveal how the technology worked. Plus, she would have final say over everything having to do with the company._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

Crowds of people in restaurants and bars in Soho, London, where outdoor seating is allowed
SOPA IMAGES/LIGHTROCKET VIA GETTY IMAGES

London, England
*No new deaths from Covid-19 were first recorded in May,* a positive milestone that comes as the country continues to ease long-lasting lockdown restrictions.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

Australia will allow 2000 overseas nurses and doctors to enter the country for work under a plan being finalised by the Commonwealth and states to ease a healthcare staffing crisis.  With Melbourne and Sydney’s hospital beds jammed with covid patients and the health systems of other states also under strain, the reinforcements will be flown in over the next six months and predominantly dispatched to outer suburban and regional hospitals and GP clinics.

The airlift is likely to be made up largely of migrants from Britain, Ireland and other countries where nursing and medical qualifications are recognised by regulators as being equivalent to those in Australia. This means they can start working shifts as soon as they arrive.   Health Minister Greg Hunt said doctors and nurses who had already applied to come to Australia would be able to sidestep travel restrictions to secure flights and take up critical jobs in our pandemic response.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

Acandí, Colombia
A mother pauses to put on dry socks and shoes after crossing a river in the Darién Gap en route to the US. The passage through dense rainforest is considered the most dangerous stretch for migrants travelling from South America to the US
Photograph: John Moore/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

Nonthaburi, Thailand
A waiter serves desserts at the Chaopraya Antique cafe as flood water from the Chao Phraya River surges into the building in Nonthaburi province, north of Bangkok
Photograph: Lillian Suwanrumpha/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

MOSCOW, Oct 8 (Reuters) - Russian newspaper editor Dmitry Muratov dedicated the Nobel Peace Prize he won on Friday to six of his paper's journalists murdered for their work, and said he would try to use the award to help defend reporters under pressure.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

Princess Charlene collapsed last month, an episode she blamed on an infection after dental treatment
PASCAL LE SEGRETAIN/GETTY IMAGES

_Princess Charlene of Monaco has undergone fresh surgery in South Africa for a health complication that has kept her away from home for most of the year. The former Olympian needed a general anaesthetic for “her final procedure”, her spokeswoman said, as she recovers from a severe ear, nose and throat infection she contracted in May. A further delay to her return to Monaco is likely to add weight to speculation about her marriage to Prince Albert._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

Once a symbol of American achievement, the Panama Canal has become the latest target of China’s global ambitions

_China’s influence in the Panama Canal has only grown since 2017 when then-president Carlos Varela severed diplomatic ties with Taiwan and recognized China, further opening the door to China’s expanded footprint in critical Canal infrastructure and laying the groundwork for alignment with the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI)…… https://www.csis.org/analysis/key-decision-point-coming-panama-canal_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 8, 2021)

A group of gorillas gathers for an afternoon rest in Rwanda’s Volcanoes national park. Coughs and colds spread quickly within wild mountain gorilla groups but keeping a distance appears to stop illness spreading between neighbouring groups, a new study suggests.
Photograph: Dian Fossey Gorilla Fund/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 9, 2021)

_Ireland, the low-tax European headquarters for tech giants including Apple, Google, and Facebook, declined to sign up to the initial deal in July, objecting to a proposed rate of "at least" 15%.

But on Thursday, the country dropped its opposition to an overhaul of global corporate tax rules, agreeing to give up its 12.5% tax for large multinationals with revenues in excess of 750 million euros ($867 million). 

They will join an international agreement to set a minimum corporate tax rate of 15%.

https://www.businessinsider.com/ire...-rate-2021-10?utm_source=reddit.com&r=AU&IR=T_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

A US Navy engineer has been arrested for selling nuclear submarine secrets to a foreign official who was an undercover FBI agent. Jonathan Toebbe and his wife, Diana Toebbe, were arrested and charged with violating the Atomic Energy Act after attempting to sell the design of nuclear-powered warships to a person they believed was a representative of a foreign power.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

La Palma, Spain
A church is illuminated by lava flowing after the partial collapse of the Cumbre Vieja volcano’s cone
Photograph: Getty Images

_A volcanic cone is the triangle-shaped hill formed as material from volcanic eruptions piles up around the volcanic vent, or opening in Earth’s crust._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

Head and Shoulders of a Man by Lucian Freud up for auction.

_One of the most important portraitists of the 20th century, Lucian Freud was the grandson of Sigmung Freud and grew up in Berlin as a Jew in the ‘20s. In 1933, he and his family fled to Britain to escape rising Nazism. There he began what would become a 60-year career marked by an often sombre and unsettling portraits._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett with Angela Merkel as he escorts her outside the Yad Vashem Holocaust Museum (Gil Cohen-Magen)

_Angela Merkel said on Sunday (yesterday) that Germany remains committed to reviving the international nuclear agreement with Iran – a step Israel vehemently opposes. They also disagreed on a two-state solution. “I think that on this point, even if at this stage it seems almost hopeless, the idea of a two-state solution should not be taken off the table, it should not be buried … and that the Palestinians should be able to live securely in a state,” Merkel said at a joint news conference with Prime Minister Naftali Bennett._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

The group has said it needs to pay government employees and provide services to Afghans amid a looming economic and humanitarian crisis [File: Wakil Kohsar/AFP]

_Senior Taliban representatives have said they had “positive” discussions with a delegation from the United States in the Qatari capital Doha, and have begun a meeting with the European Union representatives. It was the first face-to-face meeting between the two sides since the Taliban took over. “They hope it paves the way for recognition of the Afghan government – not only by the United States, but the international community.”_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

An Iraqi man votes at a polling station in the multiethnic northern city of Kirkuk during Iraq's parliamentary elections [Shwan Nawzad/AFP]

_Two electoral commission officials said the nationwide turnout of eligible voters was 19 percent by midday. Turnout was 44.5 percent in the last election in 2018. The established, Shia-dominated ruling elite whose most powerful parties have armed wings is expected to sweep the vote. _


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 11, 2021)

Negev desert, Israel
Members of a team of astronauts from Europe and Israel walk in spacesuits during a training mission for planet Mars at a site that simulates an off-site station at the Ramon Crater in Mitzpe Ramon
Photograph: Jack Guez/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 11, 2021)

Soldiers of the Guard Battalion, which has several dozen members under investigation
ALAMY

_The German military is investigating a self-styled “wolf pack” of alleged right-wing extremists in the unit that forms a guard of honour at state visits. At least one corporal has been suspended and several dozen soldiers are being questioned amid claims that their ringleader wore a T-shirt glorifying Adolf Hitler and encouraged his underlings to force fresh recruits through humiliating “hazing” rituals._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 11, 2021)

Actor Tom Cruise smiles during Game 2 of a baseball National League Division Series between the San Francisco Giants and the Los Angeles Dodgers Saturday, 9 October 2021, in San Francisco. (AP Photo/Jeff Chiu). 

Several viewers took to Twitter and remarked on Cruise’s appearance, noting he looked different from his usual on-screen self.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 11, 2021)

_As part of Sydney’s ‘freedom day’ yesterday after reaching 70 per cent fully vaxxed, people line up outside Hype, the sneaker store in Sydney._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

İzmir, Turkey
A 1,800-year-old mosaic is being restored at Metropolis ancient city in Torbalı district. After using modern techniques that ensure the preservation of colours and grains for a longer time, mosaics resembling paintings of Eros, Dionysus and his wife Ariadne were visible again
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

Mexico City, Mexico
Volunteers pose during a press conference to announce the International Day of the Dead parade at the Museum of Mexico City. More than 1,000 people are expected to take part including musicians, acrobats and 10 allegorical floats along a 5.5-mile (9km) route from El Zócalo to Campo Marte
Photograph: Aidee Martinez/Eyepix Group/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

Pyongyang, North Korea
The country’s leader, Kim Jong-un, attends the Defence Development exhibition
Photograph: KCNA/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Police on horseback ride past Sydney Opera House after Covid stay-at-home orders were lifted in New South Wales
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

A demonstrator wears a traditional Native American headdress during an Indigenous Peoples’ Day protest outside the White Hiuse, Washington, US. 11 October 2021. Reuters/Sarah Silbiger TPX


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

A gallery assistant poses by a sculpture entitled ‘Dark Place’ by Australian artist Ron Mueck displayed at Thaddaeus Ropac gallery in London. Reuters/Matthew Childs


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 13, 2021)

Winner, photojournalism*
Elephant in the room, by Adam Oswell, Australia*

Zoo visitors watch a young elephant performing underwater. Oswell was disturbed by this scene, and organisations concerned with the welfare of captive elephants say performances like this encourage unnatural behaviour. In Thailand, there are now more elephants in captivity than in the wild. With the Covid pandemic causing tourism to collapse, elephant sanctuaries are becoming overwhelmed with animals that can no longer be looked after by their owners.

Photograph: Adam Oswell/2021 Wildlife Photographer of the Year


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 13, 2021)

SPACE MISSION: Jeff Bezos greets William Shatner as he emerges from the capsule after landing following the New Shepard NS-18 mission to space near Van Horn, Texas, USA. The mission carried Shatner along with Audrey Powers, Chris Boshuizen and Glen de Vries. Photograph: Blue Origin/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Taliban members drive through the city centre
Photograph: Bülent Kılıç/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

New York
Nelson Mandela’s shirts are displayed before a charity auction
Photograph: Carlo Allegri/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

Kerhonkson, New York
Jessica Van Ord, a park official, leaves a fissure after she rescued a 12-year-old dog found trapped after five days deep inside the narrow rocky crevice at Minnewaska state park preserve
Photograph: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

Mexico City, Mexico
A reptile collector, Jaime Sanchez, holds a seven-year-old green anaconda and one of its 19 snakelets, all of which were born in captivity. The snake species, native to South America, is the heaviest in the world
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
A koala cub at Wild Life Sydney zoo. After 109 days of closure, Sea Life Sydney Aquarium, Madame Tussauds Sydney and the zoo have reopened
Photograph: Mark Evans/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

Lebanese army special forces soldiers assist teachers as they flee their school after deadly clashes erupted nearby along a former 1975-90 civil war front-line between Muslim Shiite and Christian areas at Ain el-Remaneh neighborhood, in Beirut, Lebanon.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 14, 2021)

Almost six million people are waiting for hospital treatment in England, with doctors warning that the NHS will soon only be able to focus on patients who are critically unwell. A record 5.7 million people were waiting to start routine treatment at the end of August.
Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 15, 2021)

Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
A passenger in full protective suit waits to board a flight at Tan Son Nhat airport. Vietnam has resumed air travel after months of suspension because of Covid
Photograph: Hau Dinh/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 15, 2021)

Robert Durst is seen being sentenced to life without possibility of parole for killing Susan Berman at Airport Courthouse in Los Angeles. Myung J Chun/Poo


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 15, 2021)

The facial technology is able to recognise passengers even if they are wearing hats or masks

GAVRIIL GRIGOROV/ TASS/ GETTY IMAGES
Commuters on the Moscow metro will be able to pay for their journeys at a glance with the introduction of the world’s most extensive facial recognition system for payments today, despite concerns about the “Orwellian” surveillance tools being deployed in the Russian capital. The system, named Face Pay, allows users to look into a camera at special entrance turnstiles fitted in the metro’s 241 stations, instead of tapping in with a bank or metro card.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 15, 2021)

WARSAW/BERLIN,  (Reuters) - Poland plans to spend over 1.6 billion zlotys ($404 million) on building a wall on its border with Belarus.

Yesterday (Thursday) the lower chamber of parliament voted through plans to build the wall. That day 682 people tried illegally to enter Poland — almost six times the figure for the whole of last year. It also passed legislation that activists say aims to legalise the pushing of migrants back across the border, something not permitted by international law.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 17, 2021)

Sydneysiders dine near the Sydney Opera House on Sunday ahead of Covid restrictions easing further on Monday. Photograph: Bianca de Marchi/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 17, 2021)

Participants pose nude for American art photographer Spencer Tunick, working on a photo installation in the desert landscape surrounding the southeastern Israeli city of Arad, some 15 kilometre west of the Dead Sea. About 300 participants have registered to be part of the nude photo installation, designed to draw world attention to the importance of preserving and restoring the Dead Sea, a unique natural resource and one of Israels most famous tourist attractions
Photograph: Menahem Kahana/AFP/Getty Images

And this is why https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-06-10/the-disappearing-dead-sea-sinkhole-science-en-gedi/100123858


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 17, 2021)

*Jezkazgan, Kazakhstan*
Ground personnel help the Russian actor Yulia Peresild after the landing of the Soyuz MS-18 re-entry capsule. Peresild was onboard with the film director Klim Shipenko and the cosmonaut Oleg Novitsky after filming a movie in space
Photograph: Sergei Savostyanov/Tass


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 17, 2021)

The prime minister went to Leigh-on-Sea to the place where MP David Amess was murdered.
Labour leader Sir Keir Starmer also laid flowers at the scene of Sir David's death.
There are many others that have paid tribute to Sir David. https://news.sky.com/story/sir-davi...t-to-much-loved-colleague-and-friend-12435299


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 17, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 189739View attachment 189740View attachment 189741
> The prime minister went to Leigh-on-Sea to the place where MP David Amess was murdered.
> Labour leader Sir Keir Starmer also laid flowers at the scene of Sir David's death.
> There are many others that have paid tribute to Sir David. https://news.sky.com/story/sir-davi...t-to-much-loved-colleague-and-friend-12435299


So it seems that radicalized Islam is still out there, such a shocking end for this good man.


----------



## RnR (Oct 18, 2021)

*Former US Secretary of State Colin Powell dies of COVID-19 complications*







His family announced his death in a statement posted to Facebook.

"He was fully vaccinated," they said. "We want to thank the medical staff at Walter Reed National Medical Center for their caring treatment.

He was such a favourite of presidents that he earned the Presidential Medal of Freedom — twice. He was highly respected at home and abroad.

Full story.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 18, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Images of frontline workers and vaccinated residents are projected on to the Sydney Opera House in tribute after New South Wales passed a target of 80% of people over 16 being fully vaccinated
Photograph: Brook Mitchell/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 18, 2021)

Tourists on a whale-watching trip got their money’s worth when a humpback leapt from the water off Sydney harbour during its migration to Antarctica
JOHN GOODRIDGE / CATERS NEWS


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 18, 2021)

The Five Power Defence Arrangements (FPDA) member-nations — Australia, Malaysia, New Zealand, Singapore and the United Kingdom — marked 50 years of the defence pact with a flypast and naval display off waters near Marina South on Oct 18, 2021.ST PHOTO: KUA CHEE SIONG


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 18, 2021)

People visit a market place with floral decoration in Lahore, Pakistan, on Oct 17, 2021 ahead of the celebrations for Eid-e-Milad-un-Nabi which is the birthday of Prophet Mohammad. PHOTO: AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 18, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 189372
> Robert Durst is seen being sentenced to life without possibility of parole for killing Susan Berman at Airport Courthouse in Los Angeles. Myung J Chun/Poo


Loved the doc The Jinx, he now has Covid seen here gasping for breath in sentencing court.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2021)

RnR said:


> *Former US Secretary of State Colin Powell dies of COVID-19 *
> 
> His family announced his death in a statement posted to Facebook.
> "He was fully vaccinated," they said. "We want to thank the medical staff at Walter Reed National Medical Center for their caring treatment.



(Trying to be mindful of 'no politics' won't mention names or specific details )
When he spoke in the United Nations regarding Iraq's alleged nuclear weapons-the director of the CIA had spent the entire weekend
with him, coaching him on 'the truth.' 
Powell assumed he now had the truth and offered this information to U N.
The information he had received was rumors and  half-truths  which damaged the reputation of this man of dignity and courage.
*
He will be missed*


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 18, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 189238
> Kerhonkson, New York
> Jessica Van Ord, a park official, leaves a fissure after she rescued a 12-year-old dog found trapped after five days deep inside the narrow rocky crevice at Minnewaska state park preserve
> Photograph: AP


That dog looks like a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. Below is a link to another story about a Wheaten who was rescued. The dog was acquired by a US-based Wheaten rescue from someone who had rescued it from the dog meat trade (I think in Thailand). A foster to adopt home was found for him, and he escaped. The only thing the story got wrong was that he was not returned. He now lives at the rescue and is happy as a clam and well-loved.
https://aboutdoggy.com/rescue-wheat...ar-was-finally-found-hiding-in-a-storm-drain/


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 19, 2021)

A woman looks at the Empire State Building and the New York skyline during a preview of SUMMIT One Vanderbilt observation deck, which is spread across the top four floor of the new One Vanderbilt tower in midtown Manhattan, New York City. 18 October 2021. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 19, 2021)

Cast member Angelina Jolie poses at the premiere of the film “Eternals” in Los Angeles, California. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 19, 2021)

A worker sanitizes a chapel inside the building of the Leningradsky railway station in Moscow, Russia


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 19, 2021)

New judges and others attend a swearing-in ceremony before Egypt's State Council, in Cairo. Ninety-eight women have become the first female judges to join the council, one of the country's main judicial bodies. Photograph: Tarek Wajeh/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 19, 2021)

The 96-year-old defendant Irmgard F sits in an ambulance chair as she arrives in a courtroom in Itzehoe, Germany. The woman is charged with more than 11,000 counts of accessory to murder. Prosecutors argue she was part of the apparatus that helped the Nazi camp function more than 75 years ago. Photograph: Christian Charisius/DPA via AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 20, 2021)

Members of the ancient Samaritan community attend the pilgrimage for the holiday of the Tabernacles, or Sukkot, at the religion’s holiest site on the top of Mount Gerizim near the West Bank town of Nablus.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 20, 2021)

Dubai, UAE
Visitors to Expo 2020 Dubai watch the spectacular four-storey indoor waterfall inside DP World’s Flow Pavilion. The expo, which was delayed by a year by the pandemic, runs until March 2022
Photograph: DP World


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 20, 2021)

At sea, near Malta
Migrants rest on the deck of the rescue ship Sea-Watch in the Maltese search-and-rescue zone. Between 17-18 October, the ship has rescued 412 migrants from seven different boats in distress
Photograph: Valeria Mongelli/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 20, 2021)

Vatican City, Italy
Pope Francis greets a group of nuns during his weekly general audience
Photograph: Fabio Frustaci/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 20, 2021)

RALLY: Members of the South Korean Confederation of Trade Unions wearing masks and costumes inspired by the Netflix original Korean series *'Squid Game' *shout slogans during a rally demanding job security in Seoul, South Korea on Wednesday. Photograph: Ahn Young-joon/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

Two people look at lava spewed from the Cumbre Vieja volcano from a house nearby as it continues to erupt on the Canary Island of La Palma, as seen from Tajuya, Spain, October 20, 2021. REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

Visitors look at the skeleton of a gigantic Triceratops over 66 million years old, named "Big John", on display before its auction by Binoche et Giquello at Drouot auction house in Paris, France, October 20, 2021.REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

Pilots of the Patrouille Suisse perform in their Northrop F-5E Tiger jets during a flight demonstration of the Swiss Air Force over the Axalp in the Bernese Oberland, Switzerland. 20 October 2021. Reuters/Arnd Wiegmann


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

A dummy dog sports a mask equipped with cameras and a transmission device at the 22nd worldwide exhibition of Internal State Security (MILPOL) in Villepinte, France


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

A third dose of the Pfizer vaccine provides “excellent” immunity, scientists have said, after the first full trial of the booster showed an additional jab raises protection by a further 95 per cent.  PM Boris Johnson piled pressure on vaccine chiefs to change their advice and let people have booster shots less than six months after their second dose.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

JONATHAN BRADY/AP
Theresa May has said that the knighthood bestowed on her husband was in recognition of the support parliamentarians receive from their partners.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

Alec Baldwin dressed in costume with prop blood for the movie Rust, which was shared on Instagram a day before the fatal shooting on set.  (_Instagram: Alec Baldwin_)


Halyna Hutchins was a noted up and coming cinematographer.(_Instagram: HalynaHutchins_)

Alec Baldwin has expressed his sorrow to the family of cinematographer Halyna Hutchins after an incident on the set of the film Rust saw her die after he fired a prop gun.

_Prop guns fire blanks — gunpowder charges that produce a flash and a bang but not a hard projectile. But when the trigger is pulled, the paper or plastic wadding is ejected from the barrel with enough force that it can be lethal at close range, as proved to be the case in the death of an actor in 1984. In another accident in 1993, while filming the movie The Crow, actor Brandon Lee was killed after a bullet was left in a prop gun._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

The bitter legal fight between Robert De Niro and Grace Hightower has prompted accusations of extravagant spending from both sides
DANNY MARTINDALE/GETTY IMAGES/FILMMAGIC

_Robert De Niro 78, has scored an important legal victory against his estranged wife after a court ruled she was not entitled to half of his income. Hightower, a 66-year-old philanthropist, socialite and actress, claimed she was owed half the money De Niro made in Hollywood and from business ventures while they were together. The earnings, she argued, counted as marital assets to be split evenly, in accordance with a 2004 prenuptial agreement she signed with him._


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

Melbourne, Australia
Diners enjoy a meal as a band plays outside a restaurant. Lockdown restrictions have lifted in the city after Victoria achieved its target of having 70% of the eligible population fully vaccinated. Melbourne has had 263 days in lockdown since March 2020
Photograph: Asanka Ratnayake/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

A ranger feeds Najin and her daughter Fatu, the last two northern white rhino females, with carrots near their enclosure at the Ol Pejeta Conservancy in Laikipia National Park, Kenya. Najin has been retired from breeding leaving her daughter as the only egg donor in an embryo implantation scheme.
Photograph: Thomas Mukoya/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

Graves and crosses are seen at the Yastrebkovskoe cemetery which serves as one of the burial grounds for those who died of Covic-19 outside Moscow, Russia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

A *tuskless* adult female African bush elephant (_Loxodonta africana_) in Gorongosa National Park, Mozambique. A new study has found that ivory poaching has led to evolution of* tuskless elephants.*
Photograph: Jennifer Guyton/Caters News Agency


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 24, 2021)

Budapest, Hungary
Supporters of the Fidesz party take part in a march on memorial day for the 1956 revolution
Photograph: Janos Kummer/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 24, 2021)

_Moscow, Russia
Medics work in the intensive care unit for Covid-19 patients in the Sklifosovsky emergency hospital. 1,028 people died of Covid in a 24-hour period this week, a new record.
Photograph: Dimitar Dilkoff/AFP/Getty_

They look like young legs.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 24, 2021)

Wimereux, France
Migrants prepare to cross the Channel towards England on an inflatable boat at night near Wimereux.
Photograph: Marc Sanye/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 24, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
Two children look at the Pillar of Shame statue at the Hong Kong University campus. The university demanded that a now disbanded pro-democracy alliance remove the artwork, an eight-metre tall monument to the Tiananmen Square massacre by Danish artist Jens Galschiot, which has stood on the campus grounds for 24 years.
 Photograph: Louise Delmotte/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 24, 2021)

October 24, 2021 : A heard of sheep are guided through central Madrid, Spain. Shepherds guided sheep through the Madrid streets in defence of ancient grazing and migration rights that seem increasingly threatened by urban sprawl and modern agricultural practices.
 MANU FERNANDEZ, AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 25, 2021)

Burbank, California
People kneel at a candlelight vigil for the late cinematographer Halyna Hutchins who was killed when a prop firearm being used by Alec Baldwin discharged last Thursday
Photograph: Chris Pizzello/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 25, 2021)

Women prepare red peppers to make the traditional popular dipping sauce Ajvar at the agricultural cooperative Krusha. Traditionally, Ajvar is prepared in autumn when the peppers are most abundant, conserved in glass jars and consumed during the year
Photograph: Armend Nimani/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 25, 2021)

Angelina Jolie attended the _Eternals_ premiere in Rome with her daughters, Zahara and Shiloh, on Sunday (Oct. 24). The celebrity mom, who portrays Thena in the highly anticipated film, took the red carpet by storm at the 16th Rome Film Fest 2021 while accompanied by her daughters who were also ready for the spotlight.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 25, 2021)

Princess Mako and Kei Komuro announce their engagement in 2017
SHIZUO KAMBAYASHI/POOL/AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES

_Emperor Naruhito’s niece, Princess Mako is set to marry her university sweetheart Kei Komuro in a Japanese imperial wedding unlike any before, without any of the traditional Shinto ritual or large-scale celebration. The couple, both 30, will become man and wife when a courtier submits documents on their behalf in the equivalent of a Tokyo register office. They have insisted on foregoing the cash gift of about a million pounds usually made to princesses on their marriage. Soon after the wedding they will leave Japan for New York, where Komuro will work as a newly qualified lawyer.
Source:  The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 26, 2021)

Melbourne, Australia
Horses steaming up after galloping during a trackwork session at Flemington Racecourse. Saturday is the first day of the Melbourne Cup four-day carnival

Photograph: Vince Caligiuri/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 26, 2021)

Bala Murghab, Afghanistan
A child stands on dried out land as drought stalks the parched fields around the remote Afghan district, where the climate crisis is proving a deadlier foe than the country’s recent conflicts
Photograph: Hoshang Hashimi/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 26, 2021)

Delhi, India
People on stretchers at an emergency ward of a government hospital as dengue cases in the city increase
Photograph: Anushree Fadnavis/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 26, 2021)

Gloria pictured before and after her rescue makeover. _Photo: RSPCA_

Gloria the sheep no doubt has a new lease on life after shedding more than 20 kilograms of extra weight before summer. The unfortunate ewe was lugging approximately three years’ worth of wool, or 21.7 kilograms, when the RSPCA intervened. Abandoned and neglected, little Gloria was rescued from a property in Whiteheads Creek, about 90 kms north-east of Melbourne.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

Auckland, New Zealand
10-year-old Jessica Matthews takes a break from online learning to play with her pet lamb at home in Warkworth in Auckland. Schools across Auckland remain closed for years 1 through 10 as Covid restrictions remain at alert level 3
Photograph: Fiona Goodall/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

New York, US
Runners in the women’s elite division race to the first set of stairs during the 43rd annual Empire State Building run-up in New York. Runners climb 86 floors, 1,576 steps, from the lobby to the observation deck
Photograph: Justin Lane/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

Orkney, Scotland
Sheep graze on the beach at North Ronaldsay, where the animals happily munch on seaweed all winter, a unique diet that scientists say offers hope for reducing planet-warming methane emissions
Photograph: Adrian Dennis/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

Migrants leave Huixtla, Chiapas state, Mexico, as they continue their trek north toward Mexico's northern states and the U.S. border.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

PRESIDENTIAL VISIT: German president Frank-Walter Steinmeier and his wife Elke Budenbender with President Michael D Higgins and his wife Sabina Coyne and their dogs Misneach and Bród at Áras an Uachtarain in Dublin on day one of Mr Steinmeier's three-day state visit to Ireland. Photograph: Brian Lawless/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

Julian Assange's father John Shipton arrives at the High Court in London, ahead of a hearing for the US government's legal challenge over a judge's decision not to extradite Wikileaks founder Julian Assange. Photograph: James Manning/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 27, 2021)

AID: Afghan internally displaced persons wait to receive food aid distributed by a German aid organization in Kabul, Afghanistan on Wednesday. The Taliban has said that the United Nations should help them in assisting nearly 3.5 million Afghans return to their homes after having been displaced inside the country due to violence. Photograph: EPA/Stringer


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 28, 2021)

Damascus, Syria
President Bashar al-Assad visiting the Higher Military academy
Photograph: Syrian Presidency Telegram Page/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 28, 2021)

Brussels, BelgiumVisitors look at a copy of Leonardo da Vinci’s Mona Lisa, painted in about 1600, presented at auction house Artcurial in Brussels before it goes under the hammer in Paris
Photograph: Kenzo Tribouillard/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 28, 2021)

Curator Aoife Brady and conservators Maria Canavan and Letizia Marcattili unveil Lavinia Fontana's renaissance masterpiece, The Visit of the Queen of Sheba, after an 18-month conservation and research project, supported by Bank of America, at the National Gallery of Ireland. Part of the gallery's permanent collection*, it is the largest surviving painting by one of the most-renowned woman artists of the renaissance*. Photograph: Alan Betson


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 28, 2021)

​The 27ft (8m) National Monument Against Violence and Aggression, known as the Knife Angel, completed in 2018.

The Knife Angel is made from approximately 100,000 knives and blades taken from the streets of Britain. In collaboration with all 43 Police Constabularies in the UK, the blades were collected through knife amnesties and surrenders across the country. Once collected, the blades were safely transported to the Centre, where they were blunted and sterilized before use. A number of weapons even arrived in evidence packaging and included small traces of blood. Families of victims were invited to engrave some of the blades with messages of hope, love and disbelief, which can now be seen on the Angel’s wings.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 29, 2021)

Oct 28 (Reuters) - The union representing New York City firefighters asked a state court on Thursday to bar Mayor Bill de Blasio from enforcing his order requiring all city employees to get the COVID-19 vaccination to continue working.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 29, 2021)

Police pose next to a replica animated doll from the series the Squid Games in Sydney
_Getty Images_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 29, 2021)

Pope Francis meeting with US President Joe Biden during a private audience at The Vatican
_VATICAN MEDIA/AFP via Getty Imag_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 29, 2021)

The Los Angeles home of Dorit Kemsley was robbed Wednesday night.
"The suspects took handbags, jewelry, and watches with a significant monetary loss and fled the location in a black truck," the police said in a statement.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 29, 2021)

Keep posting, look forward to them-
 the city employees in post 896, the people that deal withCovid 19;  load them in ambulances...refusing  vaccine?  
post 899,  the lady who's house was robbed-She or her press agent wanted to remind us of her bosom, Ha!

I wish viewers would add their commentary: our world is weird real weird...


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 31, 2021)

Brooklyn, New York, US
Canners sort cans and bottles at non-profit recycling centre Sure We Can. New York has an estimated 10,000 canners, mostly older migrants from Latin America and China who make a living sorting and recycling plastics and aluminium. The canners are a key part of the recycling effort but they are unofficial workers, lacking the benefits and health insurance that would come with a recognised job
Photograph: Ed Jones/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 31, 2021)

La Palma, Canary Islands
A house is covered by ash from the volcano that continues to erupt
Photograph: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 31, 2021)

Smugglers Track at Barrenjoey Head at Pam Beach just before 10pm with the bioluminescence on Sydney’s northern beaches turning the sea blue. Photo Jamen Percy

_Bioluminescence can poison sea life, from fish to sea turtles and can even make humans sick…… __https://www.livescience.com/65704-glowing-deadly-algae-grows.html_


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 31, 2021)

Victoria Lee had a bad Botox reaction

Doctors and nurses are running a lucrative sideline prescribing Botox remotely despite medical guidelines requiring them to see patients face to face. Online medics offered to prescribe the cosmetic anti-wrinkle drug to patients hundreds of miles away without ever seeing them in person. They would sign off prescriptions without speaking to the person receiving the treatment, relying instead on consultations carried out by beauticians with no medical training.

Source:  The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 31, 2021)

Prince Andrew has sought to turn the tables on the woman accusing him of teenage rape by claiming that *she* was involved in the “wilful recruitment and trafficking of young girls for ****** abuse”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 31, 2021)

People travel in a taxi with carrying sheep on a luggage carrier in Kandahar, Afghanistan, Oct. 30, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 1, 2021)

Andrew Ansbro, president of the Uniformed Firefighters Association speaks with city workers last week. Photograph: Lev Radin/Pacific Press/Rex/Shutterstock

_About 9,000 New York City municipal workers were put on unpaid leave for refusing to comply with a vaccine mandate that took effect on Monday. Firehouses remain open but 18 of 350 units were out of service, Daniel Nigro, the fire commissioner, said._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 1, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
An international traveller is embraced as she arrives at Sydney airport after Covid restrictions eased. Fully vaccinated Australians are allowed into Sydney from overseas, without quarantine for the first time since March 2020. Photograph: Jaimi Joy/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 1, 2021)

Protesters march near the Clyde at the perimeter of the Cop26 site
Photograph: Murdo MacLeod/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 1, 2021)

Commuters disembark a suburban local train in Kolkata, India, as the train services resumed normalcy after Covid restrictions were lifted.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 1, 2021)

HOT AIR: Oxfam activists dressed as a Scottish pipe band and representing international heads of state pose during their "Big Heads" protest at the Royal Exchange Square in Glasgow, Scotland, on the sidelines of the COP26 UN Climate Summit. Photograph: Oli Scarff/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 2, 2021)

Eighty-five critically endangered hawksbill turtle hatchlings were released into the sea off Sentosa on November 1, 2021. There is another nest on Palawan Beach whose eggs have yet to hatch. Both nests were found two weeks apart in September. PHOTO: THE STRAITS TIMES/MARK CHEONG


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 2, 2021)

A migrant woman changes her daughter's diaper on a road during a walk as they take part in a caravan heading to Mexico City, in Ernestina de Montes, Mexico, November 1, 2021. PHOTO: REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 2, 2021)

People visiting the Colosseum in Rome, Italy, on November 1, 2021. On 7 July 2007 the Colosseum became one of the Seven Wonders of the Modern World. The construction of the Colosseum began in the year 72 under the empire of Vespasian and was finished in the year 80 during the rule of the emperor Titus. PHOTO: THE STRAITS TIMES/LIM YAOHUI


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 2, 2021)

Tourists watch the Perito Moreno Glacier at Los Glaciares National Park, near El Calafate, Argentina, Monday, Nov. 1, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 2, 2021)

Tourists watch the Perito Moreno Glacier at Los Glaciares National Park, near El Calafate, Argentina, Monday, Nov. 1, 2021.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 192587
> 
> Tourists watch the Perito Moreno Glacier at Los Glaciares National Park, near El Calafate, Argentina, Monday, Nov. 1, 2021.


Wow. First time I have seen a pyramid shaped glacier. Look at the amazing flying penguins.
Sorry, I just could not resist. All in fun. Thanks for the fantastic images.


----------



## charry (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 2, 2021)

*BANGKOK -- Thailand* on Tuesday decriminalized the possession and sale of *kratom*, a plant native to Southeast Asia whose leaves are used as a mild stimulant and painkiller and which has a following in the United States for its pain-relieving qualities


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 3, 2021)

In this photo taken on October 30, 2021, an angler walks on concrete tetrapod wave breakers in Gangneung, South Korea. PHOTO: AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 3, 2021)

A Sotheby's employee holds a pair of Nike sneakers worn in game by former NBA player Kobe Bryant, which are estimated to fetch between 25,000 and 35,000 Swiss francs ($38000), during a preview at Sotheby's before auction sale, in Geneva, Switzerland, November 2, 2021. PHOTO: EPA-EFE


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 3, 2021)

A photo released on November 3, 2021, shows a double rainbow appearing above road 10 and the Skalafjord near Skali village on Eystroy Island, on October 10, 2021, in the Faroe Islands. PHOTO: AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 3, 2021)

French President Emmanuel Macron and Angela Merkel meet residents in Beaune, Burgundy. Merkel will be feted by France in a special farewell ceremony honouring her leadership and partnership after 16 years in power.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 3, 2021)

At the Azizi Bank in Kabul, men wait in line to withdraw money from their bank accounts. On top of an embargo imposed by the U.S., the IMF has cut off loans to Afghanistan, triggering a financial crisis. The shortage of money has led banks to limit cash withdrawals. (Photo by Paula Bronstein). Limits on dollar withdraws means long lines every day as customers must keep coming back.

Link https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/T...ian-crisis-that-threatens-to-dwarf-all-others


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 3, 2021)

A cave overlooking a beautiful valley in the French Alps
Credit: Philip Slotte

*Philip Slotte*
@philipslotte


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 4, 2021)

Runway at Campbelltown, W Scotland,   which was designated as an emergency landing ground for the space shuttles, is being refurbished.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 4, 2021)

Iran 4 November 2021
Demonstrations were held in many cities in Iran on the occasion of the 42nd anniversary of the US occupation of the Tehran Embassy.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 4, 2021)

Belfast, Northern Ireland
Loyalists clash with police during a protest against the Northern Ireland Protocol
Photograph: Charles McQuillan/Getty

_A senior police leader has pleaded for calm over the Northern Ireland protocol as a 12-year-old boy was arrested after a hundred rioters attacked officers at a rally. Chief Superintendent Darrin Jones said he was “saddened” after police were attacked with missiles and fireworks close to a peace line in Belfast on Wednesday evening._

So what is the Northern Island Protocol?

During Brexit negotiations, all sides agreed that protecting the 1998 Northern Ireland peace deal (the Good Friday agreement) was an absolute priority.  That meant keeping the land border open and avoiding new infrastructure such as cameras and border posts. This was easy to do when both Ireland and Northern Ireland were part of the EU. Both sides automatically shared the same EU rules on trade and no checks were needed on goods travelling between them.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 4, 2021)

Autumn colours on Derwent Island, Derwentwater in the Lake District, Cumbria. Photograph: Owen Humphreys/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 4, 2021)

Emma Ingle 7, sitting on her mother Kim Obert’s lap, receives her first dose of the Pfizer vaccine in Storrs, Connecticut, 3 November 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 4, 2021)

Ghislaine Maxwell in court in Manhattan on Monday for a hearing. Opening arguments in her case are scheduled to begin on 29 November. Photograph: Elizabeth Williams/AP

_The British socialite Ghislaine Maxwell is subjected to such invasive surveillance in jail that it “rivals scenes of Dr Hannibal Lecter’s incarceration” from The Silence of the Lambs, her lawyer has argued in making yet another request for bail pending her trial._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

The U.S. Navy team up with NASA’s Recovery Team as they work through the final certification run for recovering the Artemis I Orion space capsule by capturing a mock capsule into the bay of the USS John P. Murtha off the coast of California, U.S., November 4, 2021.PHOTO: REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

*Tonalá, Mexico*
A migrant caravan continues along the coast of Chiapas and will rest in Tonalá before heading towards Arriaga and on to Mexico City
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

Neurath, Germany
Activists chain themselves to the rail tracks to block trains supporting the coal power plant near Cologne
Photograph: Wolfgang Rattay/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

*House for sale with heat pump

Nayland, Suffolk, UK*
The government is offering a grant to help 90,000 households switch from traditional boilers to energy-efficient heat pumps. For those who would rather inherit one than fit it, this Grade II-listed cottage already has an air source pump installed – made by Mitsubishi, no less. More glamorous still is the basement cinema. There are two to three bedrooms and a courtyard garden. The 18th century property is just up the road from the Anchor Inn pub, which has an “eco” ice rink and puts on a popular “skate and dine” night_. £550,000. _
Photograph: Winkworth

_Around 31% of a household’s carbon dioxide emissions come from space and water heating. To meet the governments target of net zero carbon emissions by 2050 new technologies such as heat pumps will be needed to reduce these emissions while providing comfortable living conditions.

A heat pump is a device that can replace traditional heating systems such as boilers to provide space and water heating within both domestic and commercial settings. Rather than burning a fuel to produce heat, they move heat from a low-temperature heat source and ‘pump’ it to a higher temperature where it can be used to provide space heating or produce hot water. The source is normally heat in the ground or the outside air._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

A large potato sits on a trolly in a garden at Donna and Colin Craig-Browns home near Hamilton, New Zealand, Wednesday, Nov 3, 2021. The New Zealand couple dug up a potato the size of a small dog in their backyard and have applied for recognition from Guinness World Records. They say it weighed in at 7.9 kilograms (17 pounds), well above the current record of just under 5 kg. They've named the potato Doug, because they dug it up. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

Buffy Bailey, an NHS nurse from Lancaster, was searching farmland near Sheriff Hutton Castle in North Yorkshire with husband Ian when her detector picked up a strong signal close to a footpath. It was a solid gold Bible which has left scholars stunned. The small object, that is just 1.5cm long, weighs around 5g and is either 22-carat or 24-carat gold, dates back to the 15th century and is believed to have belonged to a relative of King Richard III.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

A member of the Women of the Wall clutches a Torah scroll, as she is surrounded by Israeli security forces holding back protesters at the Western Wall in the Old City of Jerusalem, Friday, Nov. 5, 2021. (AP Photo/Maya Alleruzzo)

Violent clashes broke out by the Western Wall in Jerusalem yesterday over the right of women to hold prayers at the Western Wall. Dozens of police officers created a barrier between about a hundred members of the Women of the Wall group and 2,000 ultra-Orthodox protesters, mainly young men, who were trying to block them.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

Arriaga, Mexico
Migrants take part in a caravan heading for Mexico City
Photograph: Raquel Cunha/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

Caratinga, Brazil
The plane that was carrying the Brazilian singer Marilia Mendonça when it crashed, killing all four people on board
Photograph: Pedro Vilela/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Female primary school students leave after a class in Kabul. The Taliban has allowed all boys and younger girls back to class, but has not let girls attend secondary school.
Photograph: Zohra Bensemra/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

West Bank
Mourners and militants take part in the funeral of Palestinian boy Mohamed Dadis who the KPalestinian health ministry said was killed by Israeli forces during clashes in Nablus in the Israeli occupied West Bank 6 November 2021. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

Dublin, Ireland
RETURN TO GAIETY: Alison Comerford (left), and Aoife Magee warming up in the orchestra pit ahead of the opening performance of Irish National Opera's Fidelio, by Beethoven, at Dublin's Gaiety Theatre. With an orchestra of 44 and a chorus of 28, this is the first return to full opera production for the company since March 2020. Photograph: Mark Stedman


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

Warsaw, Poland
The death of Izabela prompted fresh protests against abortion laws /AFP
Women's rights protestors have taken to the streets of Warsaw following the death of a woman who was refused an abortion. The family of a 30-year-old called Izabela reportedly say the foetus she was carrying had multiple defects but doctors were unwilling to terminate the pregnancy following a ruling that almost all abortions were illegal. The government says doctors and not the law were to blame


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

Jane Goodall is 87
She lives in her childhood home in Bournemouth with her sister, Judy, her niece, Pip, two great nephews and her whippet, Bean. “I’m up by eight every day, however I often find myself awake until 4am because there’s so much to worry about; so much that I haven’t done — like the 2,000 unread emails in my inbox.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

A Diné woman in a traditional dress, on the rim of Grand Canyon.
*News Release Date:* October 27, 2021

_The National Park Service (NPS) and the *American Indian Alaska Native Tourism Association* (AIANTA) have entered into a cooperative agreement to help facilitate regular, robust and meaningful dialogue between Tribes and the NPS. Strengthening relationships with Tribal governments is a cornerstone of the Biden-Harris Administration and this partnership will ensure that the perspectives, voices and traditions of indigenous communities are incorporated into exhibits, outreach and cultural tourism programs in national parks……._

https://www.nps.gov/orgs/1207/aianta-partnership-2021.htm


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 8, 2021)

Migrants from the Middle East and elsewhere gather at the Polish border near Grodno, Belarus yesterday (Monday).

_The US on Monday called on Belarus to stop 'orchestrating' an influx of migrants at the Polish border. 'We call on the (Lukashenko) regime to immediately halt its campaign of orchestrating and coercing irregular migrant flows across its borders into Europe,' State Department spokesman Ned Price told reporters. The European Union has also accused Lukashenko of facilitating the wave of migrants and refugees, mainly from the Middle East, in retaliation for sanctions imposed by Brussels._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 8, 2021)

After serving half of his 13-year sentence for murdering Steenkamp, Pistorius, 34, could soon be eligible for release. He was found guilty of killing Reeve Steenkamp 29 in the early hours of Valentine’s Day in 2013 when he fired four times through the door of his bathroom. He claimed he thought he had been firing at an intruder.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 8, 2021)

Princess Charlene returned from South Africa to be greeted by her husband, Prince Albert, and their twins, Jacques and Gabriella

Princess Charlene of Monaco was reunited with her husband and two children today when she returned to the principality after an eight-month absence that fed speculation about the state of their ten-year marriage.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 8, 2021)

Malevolent forces? see post 947

The term 'Orchestrating' of migrants is one that has bothered me. (see post 947
The massed movement of peoples, requires strategy and finances.
I am concerned these event are the results of 'Puppet Masters,' the who is a mystery.

Viewing the migrants from Hatti, in Mexico walking to the U. S. border  raises questions? 
These are not the uncertain, frightened migrants that I have become used to viewing.
There orderly, with no apparent concern over food, or fear of their fellow migrants.

Migration of massed peoples is/ can be, a method on straining the resources. the orderly conduct  of the receiving nation; I am
seeking the hand of the Puppet Master-who organizes these mass migration?


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Malevolent forces? see post 947
> 
> The term 'Orchestrating' of migrants is one that has bothered me. (see post 947
> The massed movement of peoples, requires strategy and finances.
> ...


I share your concern about the current trend of migrants looking for a better life but nobody knows what to do about it or how it will play out.  If I were younger, living in Belarus under Lukashenko's rule, I'd probably be doing the same thing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

The crowd watches as Travis Scott performs at Astroworld Festival at NRG park on Friday, Nov. 5, 2021 in Houston where officials declared a ‘mass casualty incident’ just after 9 p.m. Friday during the festival where an estimated 50,000 people were in attendance, Houston Fire Chief Samuel Peña told reporters at a news conference. (Jamaal Ellis/Houston Chronicle via AP)


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

Frankfurt, Germany
A medical worker waits for patients at a Covid rapid testing van. Germany’s infection rate has hit its highest since the pandemic began
Photograph: Michael Probst/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

Veteran American actor Dean Stockwell has died aged 85.



Anchors Aweigh, 1945
Stockwell with Frank Sinatra in the shore-leave musical.
Photograph: Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

Taylor Wessing photographic portrait prize 2021



Merna Beasley, Murtijar Woman from the series Tribute to Indigenous Stock Woman by David Prichard Taylor (Winner)

‘Any level of investigation into Australian history reveals the years of trauma that indigenous people have suffered’ Prichard says. ‘One can only imagine what stock women endured, living in remote areas, in a world ominated by white colonial culture and law. I wanted to produce portraits that were dignified, strong and beautiful and worthy to represent these women today and into the future.’


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

CENTENNIAL COMMEMORATION: Members of the Crow Nation perform in the Memorial Amphitheater during a centennial commemoration event at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, Arlington National Cemetery, Arlington, Virginia, US. Photograph: Alex Brandon/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 9, 2021)

London, UK
A dog owner pauses while one of her dogs sniffs a row of telephone boxes. The UK Office of Communications (Ofcom) has laid out new rules to preserve the iconic red phone boxes in areas with poor mobile coverage and where they are in frequent use. The guidelines should save about 5,000 boxes
Photograph: Leon Neal/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

Brantford, Canada
Children’s shoes and soft toys sit on the steps as a tribute to the missing children of the former Mohawk Institute residential school, one of Canada’s oldest and longest-running former Indigenous residential schools, as a search begins for more unmarked graves of students
Photograph: Cole Burston/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

A man holding a child reacts as the members of the Kurdish family from Dohuk in Iraq wait for the border guard patrol, near the Polish-Belarus border. _AFP via Getty Images_


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

London, UK
The lord mayor elect, Vincent Keaveny, travels in the lord mayor’s state coach, believed to be the oldest ceremonial vehicle in regular use in the world, during a pre-dawn rehearsal of the Lord Mayor’s Parade. On Saturday Keaveny will be inaugurated as the 693rd lord mayor of the City of London
Photograph: Leon Neal/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

Lady Gaga poses for photographers upon arrival at the World premiere of the film ‘House of Gucci’ in London. 9 November 2021


Jeremy Irons, who plays Rodolfo Gucci. Photograph: Henry Nicholls/Reuters

House of Gucci is released in the US on 24 November and in the UK two days later
Photograph: Anthony Harvey/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

Sir Elton John is made a member of the Order of the Companions of Honour by the Prince of Wales during an investiture ceremony at Windsor Castle


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

Dublin, Ireland
The Christmas lights on Grafton Street were officially switched on this evening. The rest of the city centre lights will be turned on through the rest of the week. Photograph: Nick Bradshaw


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 11, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Joanne Beavis, left, with Megan Rull attend the Remembrance Day service at the Cenotaph. Rull’s partner killed himself last year after serving in Afghanistan
Photograph: Mick Tsikas/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 11, 2021)

Nashville, US
From left: Faith Fennidy, Madeline Edwards, Mickey Guyton, and Brittney Spencer embrace after a performance at the annual Country Music Awards at the Bridgestone arena in Tennessee
Photograph: Mark Humphrey/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 11, 2021)

Rhino dehorning (South Africa)
Photograph: Rivoni Mkansi/naturepl.com/LDY Agency

_South Africa has the largest population of rhinos in the world. However, there has been a catastrophic decline in their numbers due to poaching. Desperate times call for desperate measures and dehorning is a last-ditch attempt to deter poaching. Although a traumatic experience for the rhino, dehorning is like cutting one’s fingernails and the horn will grow back._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 11, 2021)

A child makes clay bricks with a mould at a brick kiln in Kandahar on November 11, 2021. Photo: AFP

Afghanistan is “at the brink of economic collapse” and the international community must urgently resume funding and provide humanitarian assistance, Pakistan’s foreign minister warned Thursday at a meeting with US, Chinese, Russian and Taliban diplomats in Islamabad.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 11, 2021)

Liam Scarlett Inquest

A former Royal Ballet choreographer killed himself after feeling “humiliation” over allegations of ****** misconduct against him, an inquest heard. The court heard a brief statement that read: “Liam Scarlett was admitted to Ipswich hospital on 12 April 2021 due to a cardiac arrest following an attempted hanging.

Scarlett enjoyed a rapid rise to dance stardom, winning the Ursula Moreton and Kenneth MacMillan awards for choreography whilst at the Royal Ballet School before joining the prestigious Royal Ballet company in 2005. He was promoted to the role of first artist three years later, before retiring as a dancer in 2012 to focus on choreography.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 12, 2021)

London, UK
Lloyd’s of London employees observe a minute’s silence in commemoration of Remembrance Day
Photograph: Daniel Leal-Olivas/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 12, 2021)

New York, US
Veterans take part in the 102nd New York City Veterans Day Parade, which resumed after a hiatus because of Covid
Photograph: Bianca Otero/Zuma/Rex


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 14, 2021)

The official Remembrance Day ceremony at the Bundestag in Berlin, Germany.
Photograph: Annegret Hilse/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 14, 2021)

People gather before the Remembrance Sunday service at the Cenotaph in Whitehall, London. Photograph: Aaron Chown/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 14, 2021)

President Joe Biden pauses during a wreath laying ceremony to commemorate Veterans Day and mark the centennial anniversary of the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier at Arlington National Cemetery, Thursday, Nov. 11, 2021, in Arlington, Va.

*Veterans Day*_, which was previously known as Armistice Day, is a federal holiday in the United States observed annually on *November 11*, for honoring military veterans that served in the U.S. Armed Forces.

The date coincides with Armistice Day and Remembrance Day, celebrated in European countries, and which mark the anniversary of the end of World War I with the signing of the Armistice on November 11, 1918._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 14, 2021)

Members of the Black Watch take part in Remembrance Day ceremonies Thursday, Nov. 11, 2021 in Montreal. THE CANADIAN PRESS/Ryan Remiorz


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 14, 2021)

The red poppy is the traditional emblem of Remembrance Day.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 14, 2021)

The first woman has graduated from the US Army's elite sniper school, completing the seven-week course designed to produce "the most feared weapon on the battlefield." The soldier, who enlisted in the Montana National Guard last December, has not been identified.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 16, 2021)

Detroit, US
Keith Richards, left, and Mick Jagger perform during the Rolling Stones’ No Filter tour
Photograph: Rob Grabowski/Invision/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 16, 2021)

Kyle Rittenhouse looks on as the jury is let out of the room during a break at his trial at the Kenosha County Courthouse, Winsconsin. Sean Krajacic/Pool


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 16, 2021)

Migrants gather at the checkpoint “Kuznitsa” at the Belarus-Poland border near Grodno, Belarus, on Monday, Nov. 15, 2021. The EU is calling for humanitarian aid as up to 4,000 migrants are stuck in makeshift camps in freezing weather in Belarus while Poland has reinforced its border with 15,000 soldiers, in addition to border guards and police. Photo: Leonid Shcheglov-BelTA via AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 16, 2021)

.

Storm sends barge straight into Vancouver’s seawall, parts of the province have seen up to 230mm of rain in just 24 hours.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 17, 2021)

*Wisconsin, US*
A supporter of Kyle Rittenhouse, left, argues with a Black Lives Matter supporter in front of the Kenosha county courthouse while the jury deliberates over the Rittenhouse trial
Photograph: Nathan Howard/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 17, 2021)

London, UK
A museum employee looks at a display case containing the Moscow Kremlin egg (centre) and the Swan egg during a photo call for the V&A’s forthcoming exhibition Fabergé in London: Romance to Revolution
Photograph: Jonathan Brady/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 17, 2021)

Reuters / Tuesday, November 16, 2021
Cows that were stranded in a flooded barn are rescued by people in boats and a sea doo after rainstorms lashed the western Canadian province of British Columbia, triggering landslides and floods, and shutting highways, in Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada November 16, 2021. REUTERS/Jennifer Gauthier


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 17, 2021)

Reuters / Tuesday, November 16, 2021
Waorani women pose for a photograph before a hearing with constitutional judges who travelled to the heart of the Amazon to hear the country’s native groups defend their right to oppose mining projects in their territories, at the A'i Cofan community, in Sinangoe, Ecuador, November 15. REUTERS/Johanna Alarcon


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 17, 2021)

BOOSTER VACCINE: People queue up to receive Covid-19 booster vaccines at Harold’s Cross Medical Centre in Dublin, Ireland. Photograph: Alan Betson


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 18, 2021)

Christmas Island, Australia
Migrating red crabs climb a bridge to cross a road. Photograph: Parks Australia/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 18, 2021)

The police escort some students to exam venue. Anthony Wallace/AFP

Yesterday, more than half a million students took an important university entrance exam. The tremendous pressure on young students from South Korea’s ultra-competitive education system has been criticized for causing high rates of depression and suicide.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 18, 2021)

WINE BATH: A sommelier serves a glass of 2021 Beaujolais Nouveau wine to a woman bathing in a red coloured hot water bath, on the day of the Beaujolais Nouveau official release, at Hakone Kowakien Yunessun hot spring resort in Hakone, Japan. Photograph: Franck Robichon/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

A man works at a makeshift oil refining installation near the Turkish controlled city of Aleppo province. Makeshift oil refineries have cropped up across Syria in recent years. Exposure to oil and its waste products, whether through inhalation or skin contact, has created problems for many in the trade and nearby residents. Photograph:
Aaref Watad/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Visitors view a preview of the exhibition Matisse: Life & Spirit, Masterpieces from the Centre Pompidou, featuring more than 100 works by the artist. Photograph: Dan Himbrechts/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

A wild elephant known locally as Boonchuay approaches traffic on a road in Pala-U, Thailand. Humans have encroached on elephant habitat and villagers now face daily raids as the animals break into their homes in search of food. Photograph: Jack Taylor/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

A Sumatran elephant calf that lost half of its trunk is treated at a conservation centre in Saree, Aceh Besar region, Indonesia. The baby had half of her trunk almost completely severed by a trap thought to have been set by poachers who target the endangered species. The trunk had to be amputated to save the elephant’s life.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

November 19, 2021
Kyle Rittenhouse closes his eyes and cries as he is found not guilty on all country at the Kenosha County Courthouse in Kenosha, Wisconsin.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

November 19, 2021
From left, Kariann Swart, Joseph Rosembaum's fiance, Susan Hughe, Anthony Huber's great aunt, and Hannah Gittings, Anthony Huber's girlfriend, listen as Kyle Rittenhouse is found not guilt on all counts at the Kenosha County Courthouse in Kenosha, Wis. The jury came back with its verdict after close to 3 1/2 days of deliberation.
SEAN KRAJACIC, POOL


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 19, 2021)

A single tree stands at the centre of a deforested plot of the Amazon near Porto Velho in northwest Brazil

_Friday 19 November 2021 
The state of Para suffered the most deforestation, accounting for 40% of the latest figure. There are nine states in the Amazon region. Data was gathered through the INPE's PRODES satellite programme. Deforestation has accelerated since President Jair Bolsonaro took office in January 2019._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 22, 2021)

Nov 21 (Reuters) - Five people were killed and more than 40 injured when an SUV sped through a Christmas parade in the small town of Waukesha, Wisconsin, on Sunday, plowing into dozens of people including young children. Authorities will charge Darrell Brooks Jr, 39, with multiple counts of homicide as he fled the scene of an earlier domestic disturbance, police said on Monday. Brooks had left the scene of the domestic disturbance before officers arrived, and he was not being chased by police at the time of the crash, according to the chief.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 22, 2021)

Southend-on-Sea, Essex
People line the street as the hearse carrying the coffin of Conservative MP, David Amess, arrives outside St Mary’s Church in Prittlewell before his funeral service
Photograph: Tolga Akmen/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 22, 2021)

Beijing, China
Video footage appears to show missing tennis player Peng Shuai signing large tennis balls at the opening ceremony of Fila Kids Junior Tennis Challenger Final
Photograph: Twitter.com/QingQingParis/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 22, 2021)

Ice up to 30cm thick has imprisoned ships including the Mikhail Somov, a research vessel which had been travelling along the northern sea route
VERA KOSTAMO/TASS/GETTY IMAGES

_At least 18 ships are stuck in Arctic sea ice off the coast of Russia after an unexpected early freeze took shipping companies by surprise. Some could be stranded for months as they wait for icebreakers to reach them. In recent years warmer weather triggered by climate change has allowed ships to cross parts of Russia’s northern sea route in November without the help of icebreakers. Ship owners had assumed this month would be no different._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

Waukesha, US
Kenosha residents attend a candlelight vigil in remembrance of the victims a day after a car ploughed through a holiday parade in Wisconsin
Photograph: Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

Abbotsford, Canada
Renee Reeves delivers an apple crisp to a home in the evacuation zone in British Columbia
Photograph: Jennifer Gauthier/Reuter


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

London, UK
Politicians, from left, the former prime ministers Sir John Major, David Cameron and Theresa May; the Speaker of the House of Commons, Sir Lindsay Hoyle; the home secretary Priti Patel, and the prime minister, Boris Johnson, attend the requiem mass for Sir David Amess MP at Westminster Cathedral. The Southend West MP was killed during a constituency surgery in Leigh-on-Sea in Essex. Ali Harbi Ali has been charged with his murder and also with preparing acts of terrorism
Photograph: Stefan Rousseau/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

Jerusalem, Israel
Ari Levi, an archaeologist at the Israeli antiques authority, holds an ancient shekel coin made of pure silver, which was used for trade in Jerusalem about 2,000 years ago during the Second Temple period. It was discovered at the City of David excavation site
Photograph: Abir Sultan/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

First Lady Jill Biden speaks during the arrival of the White House Christmas Tree at the White House in Washington
_AFP via Getty Images_


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

REDRESS PROTEST: Survivors of mother and baby homes protested outside the Dáil against the terms of last week’s redress scheme. Rita Cahill (centre) is comforted by Clodagh Ledwidge after speaking at the event in Dublin. Photograph: Nick Bradshaw


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

AFGHANISTAN POVERTY: A child receives medical treatment at a hospital in Kandahar in Afghanistan. According to a report by the World Health Organization 14 million people in Afghanistan are facing acute food insecurity, and an estimated 3.2 million children under the age of five are expected to suffer from acute malnutrition by the end of 2021. Photograph: Stringer/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 23, 2021)

Kevin Spacey and his production companies have been ordered to pay the studio behind House of Cards more than $US30 million because of losses brought on by his firing for ****** misconduct.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 23, 2021)

Post 1002
Boris Johnson has combed his hair, first time I've seen that.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 24, 2021)

Stockholm, Sweden
Magdalena Andersson is congratulated after being appointed as prime minister following a vote in the Swedish parliament. The Social Democratic party leader is the first female PM of Sweden
Photograph: IBL/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 24, 2021)

Cairns, Australia
Corals fertilise billions of offspring by casting sperm and eggs into the Pacific Ocean. Australia’s Great Barrier Reef is spawning in an explosion of colour as the World Heritage-listed natural wonder recovers from life-threatening coral bleaching episodes
Photograph: Gabriel Guzman/Calypso Productions/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 24, 2021)

Washington, DC, US
President Joe Biden assembles Thanksgiving meal kits at the DC Central Kitchen, alongside the first lady, Jill Biden, the vice-president, Kamala Harris, and the second gentleman, Doug Emhoff
Photograph: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 24, 2021)

BRUNSWICK, Ga. (AP) — Jurors on Wednesday convicted the three white men charged in the death of Ahmaud Arbery, the Black man who was chased and fatally shot while running through their neighbourhood in an attack that became part of the larger national reckoning on racial injustice.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 24, 2021)

PARIS, Nov 24 (Reuters) - Thirty-one people, including five women and a little girl, died on Wednesday after their rubber boat capsized while crossing the English Channel from France to Britain, in the worst disaster on record involving migrants in the waters separating the countries.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2021)

Post 1,001
So, the Vice President is the 'Second Gentleman.'
Didn't know that-I find that funny, not sure why....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

Calais, France
People found after a failed attempt to cross the Channel leave a shelter
Photograph: François Lo Presti/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

Havana, Cuba
Students mark the fifth anniversary of the death of Fidel Castro
Photograph: Alexandre Meneghini/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

New York, USThe Tough Guy balloon is displayed on Sixth Avenue during the Macy’s Thanksgiving Day parade
Photograph: Jeenah Moon/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

COVID SURGE: Healthcare workers from Prague Ambulance Service transport a Covid-19 patient from Brno to Motol University Hospital in Prague, Czech Republic. Photograph: Martin Divisek/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

National Geographic magazine’s famed green-eyed “Afghan Girl” has arrived in Italy as part of the west’s evacuation of Afghans after the Taliban takeover of the country, the Italian government has said.

The office of the prime minister, Mario Draghi, said Italy organised the evacuation of Sharbat Gula after she asked to be helped to leave the country. The Italian government would help to get her integrated into life in Italy, the statement said on Thursday.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> National Geographic magazine’s famed green-eyed “Afghan Girl” has arrived in Italy as part of the west’s evacuation of Afghans after the Taliban takeover of the country, the Italian government has said.
> 
> The office of the prime minister, Mario Draghi, said Italy organised the evacuation of Sharbat Gula after she asked to be helped to leave the country. The Italian government would help to get her integrated into life in Italy, the statement said on Thursday.


I bought four or five copies of this NG,  I wanted to have this picture and extras.
This is the best example I've seen where the camera captured: Fear, uncertainty, suspicion ...

The picture moved me then, still does.

Unaware of her move to Italy(?)
Saw the documentary where the original photographer traced her, found her as a grown woman with husband, children...

Again, Kudos to you Mellowyellow for  your interesting post.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

As many as 10,000 US Marines are expected to miss the branch's mandate to be fully vaccinated by Sunday as the branch and the Pentagon weigh how to deal with the service members who don't get the jab. The Marines' vaccination rate, 94 percent, is the lowest among the military, raising questions about what it means for safety and readiness for the branch that is often the US's first line of defense.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)

A mining accident in Siberia has killed 52 people, including six rescue workers. Some 285 people were inside the mine when smoke spread through the ventilation shaft, the Emergencies Ministry said and 239 made it to the surface. The regional Investigative Committee said three people, including the director of the Listvyazhnaya mine and his deputy, had been arrested on suspicion of violating industrial safety rules.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 26, 2021)

Naples, Italy
A statue dedicated to Diego Maradona, by the sculptor Domenico Sepe, is exhibited one year after his death. Photograph: Pasquale Senatore/Pacific Press/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 26, 2021)

Pakora Chowk, India
Farmers gather to mark the first anniversary of their protests
Photograph: Anushree Fadnavis/Reuters


_Prime Minister Narendra Modi had announced the repeal of the three laws on November 19 and the Union Cabinet on Wednesday approved a Bill to repeal the legislation. However, farmers unions have said that they will continue to hold agitations at the borders of Delhi till the farm laws are revoked in Parliament. Several other demands are pending, including a law to guarantee minimum support price for crops and withdrawing cases lodged against protestors during the agitation._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 26, 2021)

Berlin, Germany
A giant menorah is placed in front of Brandenburg Gate for the Jewish holiday of Hanukah
Photograph: Michele Tantussi/Reuters



_The gate was located in the Soviet occupation zone, directly next to the border to the British occupation zone, which later became the border between East and West Berlin. Vehicles and pedestrians could travel freely through the gate until the day after construction began on the Berlin Wall on Barbed Wire Sunday, 13 August 1961, The wall passed directly by the western side of the gate, which was closed throughout the Berlin Wall period, which ended on 22 December 1989._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 26, 2021)

A black-browed albatross and its chick nesting in the Falkland Islands. Scientists are finding that albatrosses are ‘divorcing’ more often due to the climate crisis.
Photograph: Andy Rouse/PA

_Albatrosses, some of the world’s most loyally monogamous creatures, are “divorcing” more often – and researchers say global heating may be to blame. In a new Royal Society study, researchers say climate change and warming waters are pushing black-browed albatross break-up rates higher. Typically after choosing a partner, only 1-3% would separate in search of greener romantic pastures._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 26, 2021)

Nampo, North Korea
A carer tends to orphans including a set of triplets in an orphanage in the western seaport of Nampo. Orphanages also house children whose parents have temporarily relocated for work so not all the children are orphans in the western sense of the word. Photograph: Fabian Muir/Courtesy of the Head On Photo Festival.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 27, 2021)

Malala Yousafzai graduated from Oxford University with a philosophy, politics and economics degree on Friday, nine years after being shot by the Taliban as she campaigned for girls to be to be educated in her native Pakistan. Malala was seen posing in her hat and gown as she stood by the university, as well as alongside her new husband Asser Malik.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 28, 2021)

Mpumalanga, South Africa
A male leopard saunters through Inyati Game Lodge in the Sabi Sands nature reserve
Photograph: David Silverman/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 28, 2021)

Dunkirk, France
Migrants stand around a fire at a migrant camp at Loon Beach
Photograph: Juan Medina/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 28, 2021)

Lod, Israel
Passengers arrive at Ben Gurion airport. Israel is to close its borders to all foreigners in a bid to stem the spread of the new Omicron variant of coronavirus

Photograph: Ahmad Gharabli/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 28, 2021)

Kyiv, Ukraine
People visit a monument to Holodomor victims during a commemoration ceremony of the famine of 1932-33, in which millions died of hunger
Photograph: Gleb Garanich/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 28, 2021)

The A179 near Hartlepool was blocked by an overturned lorry

Forecasters have warned of the “coldest night of the season” for parts of the UK, with temperatures dropping to as low as -10C as Storm Arwen left tens of thousands of homes without power and brought widespread snow.



 A fallen tree blocks a road in the centre of Norton village in Teeside


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

*29 November 2021

SPAIN —*Lava flowed, destroying houses in La Laguna town, as a volcano continued to erupt on the Canary island of La Palma, on Monday. Several new volcanic vents opened in La Palma on Sunday, releasing new lava that flowed fast down a ridge and threatened to widen the impact on evacuated land, infrastructure, and homes.
Photo: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

Sarah Ransome, an alleged victim of Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell, arrives to the courthouse for the start of Maxwell's trial in New York. Photo / John Minchillo, AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

NO JAB, NO JUICE: A customer enjoys a drink in Bittles Bar in Belfast, as Northern Ireland's Covid-19 certification scheme, which requires people to show proof of vaccination or a negative test to enter some venues and events, comes into effect. There is a two-week grace period before fines are imposed. Photograph: Arthur Allison/Pacemaker


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

OMICRON RISK: Passengers in sterile overalls arrive at Incheon International Airport, Incheon, South Korea, as health authorities imposed an entry ban on foreign arrivals from eight African countries, including South Africa, amid attempts to block the entry of Covid-19 variant Omicron. Photograph: Yonhap/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

One person in 100 hospitalised with Covid-19 will develop brain complications, a large international study has revealed. Patients developed conditions including strokes, bleeding on the brain and inflammation, according to research being presented tomorrow at the annual meeting of the Radiological Society of North America.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

Disney’s streaming service has been accused of bowing to Beijing by removing an episode of _The Simpsons _from its new service in Hong Kong that ridiculed Chinese censorship over Tiananmen Square. Disney+ launched the hit US show in Hong Kong this month. However, it did not feature episode 12 of series 16, _Goo Goo Gai Pan,_ in which the Simpson family travel to Beijing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 29, 2021)

The former head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization Fereydoun Abbasi-Davani. (Reuters/File Photo)

_A former Iranian nuclear chief has made the clearest admission to date that the country’s atomic programme was geared towards creating a bomb, despite years of official denials. Iran has always insisted that its nuclear programme was intended for peaceful purposes and that Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, the supreme leader, had issued a fatwa against the development and use of nuclear weapons. However, in an interview with state media, a former head of the Iranian Atomic Energy Organisation has admitted the existence of a “system” with military capabilities._


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

Tokyo, Japan
Crown Prince Akishino (centre) sits with his son and daughter in the garden of their Akasaka imperial residence
Photograph: Kazuhiro Nogi/Imperial Household /JI/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

Windsor Castle, England
Princess Anne makes Yvonne Lawson, the founder of a London anti-knife crime charity, an MBE at an investiture ceremony
Photograph: Dominic Lipinski/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

_*Barbados cuts ties with UK and becomes a Republic*
Several leaders and dignitaries, including Prince Charles, attended the ceremony that began late Monday in Heroes Square where the statue of a well-known British lord was removed last year. Jeff J Mitchell/Pool via REUTERS_


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

Banff, Canada
A freight train negotiates Morant’s Curve near Lake Louise
Photograph: Patrick T Fallon/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

Jill Biden’s theme for the 2021 White House holiday season is Gifts from the Heart, 6000 ft of ribbon, 300 candles and 10,000 ornaments were used this year. There were also 41 Christmas trees throughout the White House. Tuesday 30 November 2021



A tree of purple ornaments and natural orchids decorates the Green Room.
Photograph: Jonathan Ernst/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

A sign on the door warning customers not to wear a face mask reads “We Draw Guns on Masked Visitors” at the 619DW Guns and Ammo store in Merrimack, New Hampshire


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 30, 2021)

Mandhalpuyngu actor and elder David Dalaithngu has passed away at 68 after a prolonged battle with lung cancer.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 1, 2021)

Nadi, Fiji
Traditional dancers welcome holidaymakers as the country opens its borders to international travellers for the first time since Covic pandemic swept the globe and devastated Fiji’s tourism-reliant economy. Photograph: Leon Lord/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 1, 2021)

People attending a vigil embrace at Lake Point Community Church in Oxford, Michigan, 30 November 2021. A fourth student, 17 year old Justin Shilling, died yesterday from wounds he suffered when a sophomore opened fire at a Michigan high school a day earlier. Photograph: Jeff Kowalsky/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 1, 2021)

Cork, Ireland
DISGUST: ****** assault survivor Rachel McElroy, pictured at Cork Criminal Court, spoke of her disgust at being assaulted during a night out with college friends, while passers-by recorded the incident and posted footage on social media. Photograph: Daragh Mc Sweeney/Cork Courts Limited


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 1, 2021)

Peng Shuai is a former world No 1 in doubles. Photograph: Andy Wong/AP

_The Women’s Tennis Association (WTA) has announced the suspension of all tournaments in China amid concerns about the safety of the Chinese tennis star Peng Shuai, following weeks of a high-profile row with Beijing over the player’s wellbeing_


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 1, 2021)

Alec Baldwin says he did not pull the trigger on the gun that accidentally killed cinematographer Halyna Hutchins on the set of the movie Rust in October.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 1, 2021)

Marcus Lamb, the co-founder of the leading Christian TV network Daystar who railed against Covid-19 vaccines, has died of Covid-19. He was 64 years old. Lamb, who was the chief executive of the conservative network that reaches an estimated 2 billion viewers worldwide, died on Tuesday, weeks after contracting the coronavirus.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 2, 2021)

Steven Spielberg’s West Side Story is released on 10 December in the US and UK and on 26 December in Australia.
Photograph: Twentieth Century Fox/Allstar


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 3, 2021)

_The parents of a 15-year-old boy, Ethan Crumbley, who shot dead four fellow students at his high school in the northern US state of Michigan were charged with involuntary manslaughter today. James and Jennifer Crumbley, the parents of Ethan Crumbley, were each charged with four counts of involuntary manslaughter, Oakland County prosecutor Karen McDonald announced at a press conference. 

Crumbley, 43, uploaded a letter to then President Trump in 2016, thanking him for “allowing my right to bear arms” and pleading with him to “end Common Core” — an educational standard that details what children should know at a certain age.

“As a female and a Realtor, thank you for allowing my right to bear arms,” the letter continued. “Allowing me to be protected if I show a home to someone with bad intentions. Thank you for respecting that Amendment.”_


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 3, 2021)

Beirut, Lebanon
A bank customer clashes with a soldier during a protest in front of a Fransabank branch. Customers are demanding they be allowed to withdraw deposits that have been blocked during an economic crisis in which the Lebanese pound has lost about 90% of its value against the American dollar. Photograph: Wael Hamzeh/EPA


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 197096
> 
> Steven Spielberg’s West Side Story is released on 10 December in the US and UK and on 26 December in Australia.
> Photograph: Twentieth Century Fox/Allstar


Parts of that were filmed in my hometown.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Parts of that were filmed in my hometown.


Can't wait to see it Diva.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Can't wait to see it Diva.


I probably won't go see it in the theater although I should. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 3, 2021)

The drawing depicts Maxwell apparently staring directly at the courtroom artist — and sketching her.

_The uncanny image is the work of Jane Rosenberg, known for sketching the high-profile trials of El Chapo, Bill Cosby, Bernie Madoff, and Harvey Weinstein. Since 29 November, she has been portraying scenes from Manhattan’s federal courthouse in the trial of Ghislaine Maxwell._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 5, 2021)

An androgynous idol of goddess Laxmi and god Narayan which was stolen around 38 years ago and trafficked to the US has been reinstated at its rightful temple at Patan in Patko Tole today, 5 December 2021, amidst a function.

The unique idol depicting both sexes was lost one night during the month of June or July in 1984. It is said that smugglers had stolen the statue in nexus with security forces.

The idol was returned from Dallas Art Museum which had held the statue for 30 years. However, it is still not clear how the statue reached there. The theft has been documented in Krishna Deva's 'Images of Nepal' and 'Stolen Images of Nepal' (1989) a book written by artist and art historian Lain Singh Bangdel.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 5, 2021)

People view a total solar eclipse from Polar Union Glacier Camp in Antarctica on Saturday. Photo: AP

_A total solar eclipse plunged Antarctica from summer into darkness early Saturday in a rare astronomical spectacle witnessed by a handful of scientists and thrill-seekers – and countless penguins._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 5, 2021)

A paddle race on the Seine in Paris, 5 December, 2021.
Adrienne Surprenant / AP / SIPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 5, 2021)

The Arctic sea ice extent is actually growing faster than in the latest years.
For this reason, several cargo ships transiting through the Northern Sea Route were caught by surprise. Several of them became frozen in, and are now waiting for icebreakers to free them. Several could be stranded for months as they wait for icebreakers to reach them


----------



## oldpop (Dec 5, 2021)

December 5, 2021, Bob Dole, war hero, longtime U.S. senator, presidential candidate, dies at the age of 98​


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

Skiers dressed as Santa Claus ride the lifts to participate in the charity Santa Sunday at Sunday River ski resort in Bethel, Maine. Reuters/Brian Snyder


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

Houses remain isolated as lava continues to flow from a volcano on the Canary Island of La Palma, Spain


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

Saint Nicholas and his reindeers fly above Lake Leman at the Christmas Market in Montreux, Switzerland


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

A man dressed as an astronaut takes a ride in metro as part of a campaign to promote a NASA Space Exhibition in Istanbul, Turkey. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

Russian soldiers and World War II re-enactors dressed in Red Army World War II uniforms take part in a staged battle to mark the 80th anniversary of the Battle of Moscow, in the Patriot Park outside Moscow, Russia. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

NO FREE PASS: Policemen check 'green health passes' as passengers board public transport in Rome, on the first day they went into effect. Italian police can now check whether restaurant or bar patrons have passes certifying that they are either vaccinated or have recently recovered from Covid-19. Photograph: Andrew Medichini/AP Photo


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

_Biden/Putin talks

President Putin said NATO was bolstering its military potential near Russia’s borders and “making dangerous attempts to conquer Ukrainian territory”, the Kremlin said in a statement. “Therefore, Russia is seriously interested in obtaining reliable, legally fixed guarantees that rule out NATO expansion eastward and the deployment of offensive strike weapons systems in states adjacent to Russia.” 

Biden administration officials have dismissed that demand, noting that only NATO members decide when other nations join the security alliance. “NATO member countries decide who is a member of NATO, not Russia. And that is how the process has always been and how it will proceed,” White House press secretary Jen Psaki said on Monday. Source: Aljazeerai _


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

Itzehoe, Germany
Josef Salomonovic (centre), a witness and concentration camp survivor, sits in court with his wife, Elisabeth, and his lawyer, Christoph Rueckel, during the trial of Irmgard Furchner, 96, a former secretary for the SS commander of the Stutthof concentration camp. She is charged with complicity in the murder of more than 10,000 people at the camp in occupied Poland
Photograph: Marcus Brandt/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

Beijing, China
The Olympic flame safety lantern and torches are paraded during a flame exhibition tour in readiness for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics
Photograph: China Daily/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

Two motorcyclists dressed up as Santa Claus are seen amid the spread of the coronavirus (COVID-19) on Bellevue square in Zurich, Switzerland. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

A music therapist plays harp during treatment of patients suffering from the COVID-19 in the Intensive Care Unit (ICU) at Havelhoehe community hospital in Berlin, Germany, Dec. 6, 2021.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

Defending champion Magnus Carlsen, of Norway, during a game against Ian Nepomniachtchi, of Russia, during the 9th round of the FIDE World Chess Championship at EXPO 2020 Dubai, in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Photograph: Ali Haider/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

PRECIOUS METAL: A staff member holds a portable sun-disc, dated 2400-2000 BC and found in Co Wexford, which will go on display at the British Museum in London for its forthcoming The World of Stonehenge exhibition. Photograph: Victoria Jones/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

A billionaire US hedge fund manager with a "rapacious" appetite for looted artefacts has agreed to turn over $US70 million ($99 million) worth of stolen antiquities and will be banned from buying any more for the rest of his life, Manhattan's District Attorney says.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

Bochnia, Poland
Medical personnel assist a newly admitted unvaccinated Covid patient in the emergency ward. The country has been struggling with low jab rates, with only about 54% of the population fully vaccinated.
Photograph: Omar Marques/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

Newly elected German Chancellor Olaf Scholz sits on the government bench after he wa sworn in during a session of the German lower house of Parliament, Bundestag, in Berlin, Germany. Reuters/Fabrizio Bensch


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

Members of the media take pictures of the pre-Inca Mummy of Cajamarquilla, which is presumed to be between 800 and 1200 years old, in Lima, Peru. Reuters/Sebastian Castaneda


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

A Japanese entrepreneur and his production assistant are the latest private citizens to visit the International Space Station. Billionaire Yusaku

The Soyuz-2.1a rocket booster with Soyuz MS-20 space ship carrying Russian cosmonaut Alexander Misurkin and spaceflight participants Yusaku Maezawa and Yozo Hirano of Japan to the International Space station, ISS, launches at the Russian-leased Baikonur cosmodrome, Kazakhstan.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

Leanna Arcila, 7, is licked by Watson, a therapy dog with the Pawtucket police department, as she receives her COVID-19 vaccination from Dr. Eugenio Fernandez at Nathanael Greene Elementary School in Pawtucket, R.I., Tuesday, Dec. 7, 2021. Even as the U.S. reaches a COVID-19 milestone of roughly 200 million fully-vaccinated people, infections and hospitalizations are spiking, including in highly-vaccinated pockets of the country like New England. (AP Photo/David Goldman)


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

Ghislaine Maxwell and Jeffrey Epstein were pictured sitting on a bench at Balmoral, where the Queen has also been photographed

New intimate photographs show Ghislaine Maxwell relaxing with Jeffrey Epstein at the Queen’s log cabin on the royal estate in Balmoral, giving him a foot massage and enjoying luxury holidays, as prosecutors seek to paint her as the sex offender’s “right-hand woman”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 9, 2021)

Hennepin, Minneapolis
People console each other at a demonstration as opening statements begin in the trial of a former police officer over the shooting of Daunte Wright
Photograph: Christian Monterrosa/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 9, 2021)

London, England
Sienna Miller arrives at a court building where a number of celebrities have settled phone-hacking claims against News Group Newspapers
Photograph: Victoria Jones/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 9, 2021)

Space
The International Space Station passes the crescent moon as seen from Washington DC
Photograph: Jim Lo Scalzo/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 9, 2021)

Flowers decorate the Imagine mosaic on the anniversary of John Lennon's death in the Strawberry Fields section of Central Park in New York City, U.S. December 8, 2021. REUTERS/Caitlin Ochs TPX IMAGES OF THE DAY


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 9, 2021)

18 years on from first hitting the big screen, the iconic opening scene of Love Actually at Heathrow has been recreated for today’s times. Love Actually script-supervisor Lisa Vick has modernised the monologue first voiced by Hugh Grant in the 2003 box office hit, whose words reminded people that love can be found everywhere.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 9, 2021)

New Zealand plans to ban tobacco sales to people born after 2008. The government will introduce new legislation next year that will progressively lift the smoking age from 18, starting in 2027. The new law will also reduce the number of shops that can sell tobacco from 2024, and allow only smoked tobacco products containing very low levels of nicotine to be sold from 2025.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

Clint, left, 62, and Ron, 67, in Los Angeles
KEVIN SCANLON


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

London, UK
Stella Morris, partner of Julian Assange, speaks to media outside the Royal Courts of Justice after a ruling that would allow Assange’s extradition. Photograph: Henry Nicholls/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

Hoi An, Vietnam
A woman takes a scooter trip with a canine passenger. The city is set to be the country;s first dog and cat meat-free city. Photograph:=Vietn: Nhac Nguyen/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

Sophie Matterson and her five camels after completing their 5000 kms journey – walking across Australia. Photograph: Brook Mitchell/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

A migrant carries his belongings at a makeshift camp set up under a pedestrian tunnel passing underneath the ring road during an evacuation operation between Paris and the northeastern suburb of Le Pre Saint Gervais.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

GAZA: People take part in a rally in the Jabalia camp for Palestinian refugees in the north of the Gaza Strip, marking the 34th anniversary of the founding of the Islamist Hamas movement which rules the Palestinian strip on December 10th. Photograph: Mohammed Abed/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 10, 2021)

PEACE PRIZE: Nobel Peace Prize winner Maria Ressa speaks during the award ceremony at the City Hall in Oslo, Norway on December 10th. Photograph: Heiko Junge/EPA/Norway Out


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 12, 2021)

A train was knocked off its own wheels during Kentucky tornado


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 12, 2021)

Reigning Champion Magnus Carlsen has officially retained his world title after defeating Russian challenger Ian Nepomniachtchi. On 26 April 2004, Carlsen became a grandmaster at the age of 13 years.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 12, 2021)

Glenshee, Scotland
Ski resorts are about to reopen after a virtual shutdown last year because of Covid. Photograph: Murdo MacLeod/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 12, 2021)

Mahfouz bin Mahfouz with Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall after receiving his CBE at Buckingham Palace in 2016

_Scotland Yard has demanded to see dozens of emails between Prince Charles’ aides as they fixed a royal CBE honour for Saudi billionaire Mahfouz in exchange for a 1.5 million pound donation. New evidence shows Charles sent private thank you gift and letter to him after meeting him in England, Scotland and Saudi Arabia._

CBE is *the highest ranking Order of the British Empire award*, followed by OBE and then MBE


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 198694
> CBE is *the highest ranking Order of the British Empire award*, followed by OBE and then MBE


Commander of the British Empire is just one gong under what they all really hanker after. That of KBE which carries with it, the title of "Sir."
Sir Mahfouz bin Mahfouz would probably carry much kudos back home.

The honorary knighthood is the highest honor Britain can bestow on a foreigner. The knighthood has two ranks. Britain bestowed the top rank, Knight Grand Cross, on Gen. Dwight D. Eisenhower and five other American commanders: two generals, George C. Marshall and Douglas MacArthur, and three admirals, Chester W. Nimitz, William D. Leahy and Ernest J. King.

Gen. H. Norman Schwarzkopf became the ninth American military officer to receive an honorary knighthood from a King or Queen of England. General Schwarzkopf did not have to kneel and be tapped on the shoulder by Queen Elizabeth II when he was knighted. The Queen simply handed him a box containing the cross and silver star of the Knight Commander of the Order of the Bath. None the less, old Stormin' Norman quipped: "Compared to this, (the ceremony) Saddam was a piece of cake!"


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

London, England
A solitary City worker walks along a deserted street in the financial district. After government advice, many people are working from home again
Photograph: Alberto Pezzali/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

Mayfield, US
Rick Foley walks though his bedroom in Kentucky after a devastating outbreak of tornadoes ripped through several states
Photograph: Cheney Orr/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

Serpukhov, Russia
Experts work at the Vvedenskiy Vladychniy convent after an 18-year-old graduate entered the school and ‘blew himself up’
Photograph: Dimitar Dilkoff/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

Strasbourg, France
Visitors at the Christmas market
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

Malibu, US
Dionne Warwick performs on her 81st birthday at a Celebration of Smiles event in aid of the medical charity Operation Smile
Photograph: JC Olivera/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

Russia recently moved 90,000 troops to their border with Ukraine, as concerns over a potential invasion grow. AP

_Russia will have no choice but to respond with military force should NATO continue their expansion towards the east, Moscow said yesterday._


----------



## jerry old (Dec 13, 2021)

You can only rattle sabers for a time, then start a war or go home-we've been trying to determine Russia's intent for seventy years.
We remain puzzled


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 14, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 198847
> Strasbourg, France
> Visitors at the Christmas market
> Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


So beautiful


----------



## Shero (Dec 14, 2021)

Christmas market 2021 in Strasbourg







Festival of lights in Lyon 2021
.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 14, 2021)

Elon Musk and his son , X Æ A-12 appear on stage for the Time person of the year award. Photograph: Theo Wargo/Getty Images for Time


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 14, 2021)

The second batch of winter supplies donated by China to Afghanistan arrived in Kabul on Monday.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Mellowyellow, I may not be able to respond to all of your posts, but I truly appreciate them.  Thank you for continuing to share them!


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 15, 2021)

Melbourne, Australia
More than 100 members of the cast and crew of three major Broadway blockbusters: Disney’s Frozen, Harry Potter and the Cursed Child and Moulin Rouge! The Musical, gather to celebrate the return of live theatre in the city


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 15, 2021)

Bisons relax in the snow in Lamar Valley, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming. Reuters/Go Nakamura


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 15, 2021)

Jeremy Irons 72 is the spitting image of former Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain in new images from his upcoming Netflix thriller Munich: The Edge Of War


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 16, 2021)

Police officers comfort each other at the scene of fatal jumping castle accident in Tasmania. ABC News/Monte Bovill

_Five children have died and four others remain in hospital after wind picked up a jumping castle and threw it into the air at an end-of-year activity day at a Tasmanian primary school. Wind blew the jumping castle 10m into the air at Hillcrest Primary School in Devonport_


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 16, 2021)

Around 40 migrants landed on the beach at Dungeness at 1.30pm after being brought to shore on a RNLI lifeboat.

_More than 100 migrants, including a little girl clutching her teddy bear, have today crossed the English Channel in freezing conditions - amid warnings from inspectors that young children are being forced to sleep in cramped conditions alongside convicted criminals. _


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

Nazare, Portugal
The Brazilian surfer Lucas Chianca rides a towering wave during the Tudor Nazaré tow surfing challenge
Photograph: Octavio Passos/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

Yuma, Arizona, US
An immigrant family from Haiti walks towards a gap in the US border wall from Mexico to Yuma. The city has seen a surge of migrant crossings in the past week, with many immigrants trying to reach US soil before the court-ordered reimplementation of the Trump-era Remain in Mexico policy
Photograph: John Moore/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

Avdiivka, Ukraine
A soldier walks along a trench on the frontline with Russia-backed separatists not far from town of Avdiivka in Donetsk
Photograph: Anatolii Stepanov/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

Oswestry, UK
The newly elected Liberal Democrat MP Helen Morgan bursts a ‘Boris bubble’ held by Tim Farron after her victory in the North Shropshire by-election. Photograph: Jacob King/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

Cars and trucks queue at the entrance of the Eurotunnel, ahead of increased restrictions for travellers to France from Britain, in Folkestone, UK.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

ASHES: England's Ollie Pope fails to stop a boundary as Australia's cricket supporters, 'The Richies,' named after former Australian cricketer Richie Benaud, react from the stand during the final session on day two of the Second Ashes Test between Australia and England at the Adelaide Oval in Adelaide, South Australia on Friday. Photograph: Dave Hunt/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

_Russian Black Sea Fleet warships and military equipment in Crimea: A troop exercise in April 2021 (from a Russian Defense Ministry video)_

Tanks, transport vehicles, howitzers: Photos clearly show that Russia is amassing military power on the border with Ukraine. Experts fear that he could be planning to invade.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 18, 2021)

Patients on virtual wards are given oximeters that fit on their finger and test heart rate and oxygen levels
ALAMY

_Thousands of Covid-19 patients will be treated in their own homes in an expansion of “virtual wards” to help the health service cope with a surge in Omicron cases. Professor Stephen Powis said the health service was on a “war footing”. Plans have been passed to treat 15 per cent of Covid patients at home, with remote monitoring of their oxygen levels. Keeping Covid patients out of hospital means the NHS will have more beds free for patients otherwise waiting in ambulances and on trolleys in A&E. It could allow more operations to go ahead, helping to cut waiting lists. Source: The Times_


----------



## OysterBay (Dec 18, 2021)

Baby Gecko I grabbed in Georgia. Mediterranean House variety. Not an indigenous species.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

Madrid, Spain
Thousands of runners dress up for the annual Santa Claus race, which starts and ends at Plaza de Colón
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

Ezhou, China
Overturned vehicles lie in a smashed heap after a highway flyover collapsed in Hubei province
Photograph: Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

People dressed as Santa Claus row during a Christmas regatta in Venice, Italy.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

Charlie Woods, son of Tiger Woods, watches his shot on the first tee during the second round of the PNC Championship golf tournament in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

BEIJING, Dec 20 (Reuters) - Chinese tennis star Peng Shuai said on Sunday that she had never accused anyone of sexually assaulting her, and that a social media post she had made early last month had been misunderstood.



China’s former vice-premier Zhang Gaoli has not been seen in public or responded to ****** assault allegations made by Peng Shuai. Photograph: Dmitry Lovetsky/AFP/Getty Images

_Peng, a former Wimbledon and French Open doubles champion, took to Chinese social media site Weibo in early November to allege that former vice-premier Zhang Gaoli — who is in his 70s — forced her into sex during an on-off relationship spanning several years._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 19, 2021)

Ustek, Czech Republic
Women dressed as angels cross the town square on their way to a Christmas festival
Photograph: Slávek Růta/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 20, 2021)

A Taliban fighter stands guard outside the entrance of the money exchange Sarai Shahzada market in Kabul on December 20, 2021. (Photo by MOHD RASFAN/AFP via Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 20, 2021)

Space flight participant Japanese entrepreneur Yusaku Maezawa disembarks from a helicopter as he arrives at Zhezkazgan airport after returning from the International Space Station on the Soyuz MS-20 space capsule, in Zhezkazgan, Kazakhstan.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 20, 2021)

Royal Caribbean says at least 48 people on board one of its ships that docked in Miami at the weekend have tested positive for the virus. (Getty)

_The Symphony of the Seas carrying 6091 passengers and crew members said that a guest tested positive during the voyage, and subsequent cases were detected following contact tracing. It said 95 per cent on board were fully vaccinated._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 20, 2021)

Rafael Nadal tested positive for COVID-19 after arriving back in Spain following an exhibition event in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 20, 2021)

Boris Johnson and 16 others drinking wine together during a national lockdown.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 21, 2021)

Hongkongers have snubbed a legislature poll taking place under new “patriots only” rules imposed by China, with the lowest turnout since residents started electing lawmakers three decades ago, according to official figures released on Monday.

Only 30%, or 1,350,680 of the 4,472,863 registered voters, cast their ballots for city lawmakers in Sunday’s election, Hong Kong’s top election official, Barnabas Fung, told reporters.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 21, 2021)

Conservation groups in Florida are to sue the US government over its failure to protect the state’s vulnerable manatee population from water pollution as the sea mammals face the threat of extinction. More than 1,000 manatees have died in Florida this year, accounting for nearly 20 per cent of the state’s Atlantic population. A majority of deaths were due to starvation as a result of seagrass — their staple diet — being wiped out by toxic algae whose growth is fuelled by agricultural and domestic pollution.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 21, 2021)

SOLSTICE: Amy Russell, described as a shaman and healer, from Rosscarbery, lights a candle on the Altar Stone while waiting to observe sunrise during the winter solstice, at Drombeg Stone Circle, outside Glandore, Co Cork, Ireland.   Photograph: David Creedon


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 21, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 198237
> 
> 18 years on from first hitting the big screen, the iconic opening scene of Love Actually at Heathrow has been recreated for today’s times. Love Actually script-supervisor Lisa Vick has modernised the monologue first voiced by Hugh Grant in the 2003 box office hit, whose words reminded people that love can be found everywhere.


Amazing, I was trying to think of the name of that movie just yesterday so I could mention it to someone. It's a Christmas movie I liked except I think they could have done without some of the language, especially since there was a child in it.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 21, 2021)

A little boy who was mauled by a dog while saving his sister is making an incredible recovery thanks to a team of renowned doctors who have volunteered to treat his facial scars pro bono after hearing his inspiring story. Bridger Walker, six, from Cheyenne, Wyoming, bravely put himself between his younger sister and a charging dog this summer, suffering several bites to his head and face that required 90 stitches.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)

bless his brave little soul
bless the good hearted doctors who took care of him


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

Workers curtained off a sculpture commemorating the victims of the Tiananmen Square crackdown at the University of Hong Kong on Wednesday night and were believed to be dismantling it, two months after campus chiefs ordered its removal.


Tiananmen Square monument, the Pillar of Shame. Artist- Jens Galschiøt


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

BRIGHT LIGHTS: Siblings (from left), Oliver, Henry, Maurice (on Henry's shoulders) and Siobhan Kelly, from Clontibret, Co Monaghan, enjoy the lights of Grafton Street while Christmas shopping in Dublin. Photograph: Dara Mac Dónaill


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

A woman wearing a burqa begs on the street in Mazar-i-Sharif, Afghanistan


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

Pakistani Christians hold candles during a Christmas celebration in Lahore


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

A child washes his mother’s feet at an event to celebrate Indonesia’s Mother’s Day in Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

RAILWAY BLOCKAGE: Farmers light candles as a way to block the railway during a demonstration demanding compensation and jobs for families of people who died during protests against the government's agricultural reforms and over other economic issues, at Devi Dasspura village, near Amritsar, India. Photograph: Narinder Nanu/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

Martin Place, Sydney


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

South Korea on Tuesday suspended quarantine inspections of Canadian beef following the discovery of a mad cow case in the North American country.

The agriculture ministry said the move effectively banning imports went into effect four days after Canada confirmed a cow in Alberta was infected with bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE), also known as mad cow disease.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 22, 2021)

uh oh.....bad beef....


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

The photograph on the Duke and Duchess of Sussex's Christmas card. The couple’s message inside includes a list of charitable donations. Photograph: Alexi Lubomirski/Duke and Duchess of Sussex/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

Devonport, Australia
Members of the public pay their respects outside Hillcrest primary school in Tasmania. Six children were killed last week after an inflatable castle was lifted by a powerful gust of wind
Photograph: Bianca de Marchi/AAP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Pelicans scavenge at the Sydney fish market where 350 tonnes of seafood are expected to be sold over the Christmas period
Photograph: Jenny Evans/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

A police officer stands next to boxes of expired AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccines at the Gosa dump site in Abuja, Nigeria. Reuters/Afolabi Sotunde


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

Dressed as Santa Claus, Issa Kassissieh sits astride a camel as he visits Jaffa Gate in Jerusalem’s Old City. 23 December 2021. Reuters/Ammar Awad


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

People walk along La Rambla in downtown Barcelona, Spain. Spain is reporting almost 700 cases per 100,000 inhabitants over 14 days, more than double the accumulated cases before last year’s Christmas holidays. The omicron strain has soared from 5 per cent of new cases to 47 per cent within one week.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

Leonan Pereira de Silva plays the part of Black Santa during a food donation event for the residents of the Vila Cruzeiro favela in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

Amelie and Ludo Khayat hold each other during a visit at the Covid intensive care unit of the la Timone hospital in Marseille, southern France. Ludo, 41 is recovering from spending 24 days in a coma and on a ventilator in a Covid intensive care unit. Amelie began visiting her husband daily after he started to test negative for the virus.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 23, 2021)

Travelers form lines outside the TSA security checkpoint during the holiday season as the coronavirus Omicron variant threatens to increase case numbers in Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport in Atlanta, Georgia. 22 December 2021


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

Johannesburg, South Africa
A woman is comforted outside the historical home of Desmond Tutu in Soweto. Tutu, South Africa’s Nobel peace prize-winning activist died on Sunday at the age of 90
Photograph: Shiraaz Mohamed/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

Sydney, Australia
Competitors set off at the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race
Photograph: Andrea Francolini/Rolex/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

A full-size ship converted to the shopping mall in Wampoa district, Hong Kong. The ship is in the middle of a new housing, business and hotel precinct that replaced a major slum area of old Hong Kong. Inside are restaurants, shops, and a cinema complex.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

Tokyo, Japan
Pedestrians visit Ginza in central Tokyo
Photograph: Kimimasa Mayama/EPA

_Ginza
One of the city’s top shopping districts, Ginza is packed with upmarket boutiques and ritzy cocktail and sushi bars. Fine jewellery is sold in the 1930s Wako Honkan department store, while ultramodern Ginza Place specializes in high-tech electronics. On weekends, main drag Chuo Dori becomes a stylish pedestrian promenade. Traditional Japanese dance and drama is staged at the landmark Kabuki-za theater_


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

A view of participants in the annual Boxing Day, Duke of Beaufort's Hunt, at Worcester Lodge, in Gloucestershire, England, Monday, Dec. 27, 2021. The event where hunters, horses, hounds and members of the public gather took place on Monday as Boxing Day fell on a Sunday - a day when trail hunting does not take place.

_In trail hunting, devised after the Hunting Act banned the hunting of foxes with dogs, a “trail layer” goes out ahead of the hunt, dragging a rag coated in an animal scent. Huntsmen cast the hounds to this scent, and follow it to the end of the trail._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

_Newly infected COVID-19 patients have two new treatment options that can be taken at home. But that convenience comes with a catch: The pills have to be taken as soon as possible once symptoms appear. The challenge is getting tested, getting a prescription and starting the pills in a short window. U.S. regulators authorized Pfizer's pill, Paxlovid, and Merck’s molnupiravir last week. In high-risk patients, both were shown to reduce the chances of hospitalization or death from COVID-19, although Pfizer's was much more effective……._ _https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireS...9-pills-catch-81944236?cid=social_twitter_wnt_


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 28, 2021)

Kolkata, India
Homeless children queue to receive a morning meal from Missionaries of Charity, the order founded by Saint Teresa, at its headquarters in Kolkata. *India’s government has blocked Mother Teresa’s charity from receiving foreign funds*
Photograph: Bikas Das/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 28, 2021)

Hebron, West Bank
Palestinian women clash with Israeli soldiers during the demolition of their under-construction house. According to Israeli authorities, the construction did not have the necessary permits
Photograph: Abed Al Hashlamoun/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 28, 2021)

Amman, Jordan
MPs are held apart during an altercation in parliament
Photograph: AFP/Getty Images

_The argument erupted during a debate on *an amendment adding the female noun for a Jordanian citizen*, to a chapter in the constitution guaranteeing equal rights of all citizens._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 28, 2021)

Chesapeake, Virginia
One of four bears found sleeping in a tree on Bruin Drive in Chesapeake
Photograph: Stephen M Katz/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 28, 2021)

Richmond, Virginia
Workers recover a box believed to be an 1887 time capsule that was put under the Confederate general Robert E Lee’s statue pedestal
Photograph: Eva Russo/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 28, 2021)

WEEK OF MOURNING: A flower-adorned wall of remembrance for South African anti-apartheid figurehead, Archbishop Desmond Tutu, at St Georges Cathedral, Cape Town. South Africa has begun a week of mourning for the revered campaigner, who died on December 26th, aged 90. Photograph: Rodger Bosch/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 29, 2021)

Hong Kong, China
Staff at the pro-democracy online media outlet Stand News talk to members of the press after more than 200 police officers raided their offices, arresting at least six people
Photograph: Miguel Candela/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 29, 2021)

*Nature Photographer of the Year contest unveiled for 2021
Runner Up Category Plants and Fungi: Audun Rikardsen | Natures eatable Arctic gould*

Cloudberries are a circumpolar boreal plant, occurring naturally throughout the Northern Hemisphere. In Europe, they grow mostly in the Nordic countries where they are a highly regarded delicacy, often termed the eatable Arctic gold. In earlier times people were protecting their berries in every possible way on their properties and always kept it a secret where they could find them. This is still the case today, but usually in a more civilized way than in previous times,


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 29, 2021)

Karachi, Pakistan
An official uses a steamroller to crush bottles of alcohol during an event organized to detroy seized illicit alcohol and drugs smuggled into the country in Karachi.

_Drinking alcohol is officially forbidden for Muslims in Pakistan, which drives a thriving black market. Scarcity and increased demand during the coronavirus pandemic have made tippling a costly affair._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 29, 2021)

Thirteen million residents in northern Xi'an are in their seventh day of home confinement STR AFP

_Thirteen million residents in northern Xi'an are in their seventh day of home confinement, and national health officials have called for measures to be strengthened further as China battles its worst virus surge in months. Beijing has followed a strict "zero Covid" strategy involving tight border restrictions and targeted lockdowns since the virus first surfaced in a central city in late 2019. But officials admitted at a press conference Wednesday that "low staff attendance and difficulties in logistics and distribution" had led to trouble providing essential supplies as the country faces a resurgence in infections……_

https://www.france24.com/en/live-ne...-struggle-providing-food-in-locked-down-xi-an


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 30, 2021)

Canberra, Australia
The front entrance of old Parliament House was set on fire yesterday during an Aboriginal rights protest


_Greens Senator Lidia Thorpe (pictured) said in a tweet '”*Seems like the colonial system is burning down. Happy New Year everyone*,” the tweet read accompanied by hashtag #AlwayswasAlwayswillbeAboriginalLland'. The senator and proud descendant of the Gunnai, Gunditjmara and Djab Wurrung peoples deleted the tweet shortly after posting it._


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 30, 2021)

Medical staff members help a patient to wear a new non-invasive technology that can reduce the need for intubation at Covid-19 intensive care unit at The Institute of Clinical Cardiology (ICC) in Rome, Italy.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 30, 2021)

NEW YEAR'S CONCERT: Musicians of the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of conductor Daniel Barenboim during a preview performance of their traditional New Year's Concert in the Golden Hall of the Musikverein in Vienna, Austria. Photograph: Dieter Nagl/APA/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 30, 2021)

Vancouver, Canada
Community worker Fiona York checks on a homeless person in Vancouver
Photograph: Jennifer Gauthier/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 30, 2021)

A couple takes their dog for a walk in the snow on Cobb Mountain, California
Photograph: Kent Porter/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 30, 2021)

A waterfall freezes during a cold winter day in Drung, west of Srinagar, in Indian Kashmir
Photograph: Sajad Hameed/Pacific Press/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 31, 2021)

For Sale
The Solent, Hampshire, UK
If living down a remote country lane is not solitary enough, try the middle of the sea. Spitbank Fort was one of a chain of forts in the Solent built in the 1800s to protect Portsmouth dockyard. Now a floating mansion, it has nine bedrooms and bathrooms, a cinema room, a games room and a wine cellar. On the upper deck are sun terraces, a hot tub and fire pits, with panoramic views of the seascape. The crow’s nest is a self-contained annex. The Isle of Wight village of Seaview is about three miles by boat to the south-east. _£3.6m_*. *_Knight Frank__, 020 7861 1080_
Photograph: Knight Frank


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 31, 2021)

Fireworks light up the sky over the Sydney Harbour Bridge. Photograph: Mark Evans/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 31, 2021)

America’s Golden Girl has died at the age of 99.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 31, 2021)

A woman shovels snow from the footpath in front of her house in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. Photograph: Darryl Dyck/The Canadian Press via AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 31, 2021)

Ninety percent of Boulder County is in severe or extreme drought, and it hasn't seen substantial rainfall since mid-summer. Denver set a record for consecutive days without snow before it got a small storm on Dec. 10, its last snowfall before the wildfires broke out.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 2, 2022)

2 January 2022
Syrian Maher al-Abdallah, center, mourns his wife and three children who died in their sleep after inhaling toxic fumes from burning coal to heat their room, during their funeral procession in Al-Wasta village near the southern port city of Sidon, Lebanon, Sunday, Jan. 2, 2022. Lebanon, a country of 6 million people, is home to 1.5 million Syrians who fled the now decade-old civil war in their country. Mohammad Zaatari/AP

_The mother, 31, and her children ages 8, 7 and 4 were already dead on arrival. They were declared dead of asphyxiation. Lebanon, a country of 6 million people, is home to 1.5 million Syrians who fled the now decade-old civil war in their country. They often live in squalid camps and shoddy homes. As Lebanon grapples with an unprecedented economic crisis, poverty has deepened for both Lebanese and Syrians. The United Nations estimates that 90% of Syrian refugee households now live in extreme poverty._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 2, 2022)

2 January 2022
Workers put a dead crane in a bag at the Hula Lake conservation area, north of the Sea of Galilee, in northern Israel, Bird flu has killed thousands of migratory cranes and threatens other animals in northern Israel amid what authorities say is the deadliest wildlife disaster in the nation’s history.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 2, 2022)

COMPLEX SHOPPING: The unconventional 1,000 Trees shopping centre, a landmark shopping complex with trees planted on its pillars and balconies, in Shanghai, China. Located along the Suzhou Creek, the complex includes art galleries, museums, restaurants, and entertainment sites. Photograph: Alex Plavevski/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2022)

Hong Kong welcomed a new batch of pro-Beijing lawmakers in its Legislative Council who were chosen in an election without opposition candidates, as the editors of one of the city’s last remaining pro-democracy news outlets announced its closure.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2022)

Photographers look at snow covered mountains behind downtown Los Angeles Sunday, Jan. 2, 2022, from Kenneth Hahn State Recreation Area in Los Angeles
Mark J. Terrill - staff, AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2022)

Hail, Saudi Arabia
France’s Sebastien Loeb in action during the Stage 1B of the Dakar Rally 2022
Photograph: DPPI/Eric Vargiolu/LiveMedia/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2022)

A murmuration of starlings fly in the sky at sunset in Rome, Italy


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2022)

SOLEIMANI ANNIVERSARY: Iranians take part in a ceremony marking the second anniversary of Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps lieutenant-general, commander of the Quds Force, Qasem Soleimani, at the Mosallah Mosque in Tehran, Iran. Soleimani was killed in a targeted US airstrike at Baghdad airport, Iraq. Photograph: Abedin Taherkenareh/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2022)

Taliban dump 3,000 litres of liquor into canal
Updated 3 January 2022
On Sunday, Afghanistan's intelligence agency, the General Directorate of Intelligence, released video footage that showed its agents had dumped around 3,000 litres of liquor into a canal in Kabul. Since the Taliban took over on 15 August, the frequency of raids, including on drug addicts, has increased across the country,” _AFP_ reported. Three alcohol merchants were arrested.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 4, 2022)

Novak Djokovic will defend his Australian Open title after revealing he has secured a medical exemption for the tournament and he is on his way to Melbourne.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 4, 2022)

Rainbow Beach, Australia
People try to prevent a car stranded in strong waves from toppling over in Queensland
Photograph: Bruce Howe/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 4, 2022)

Elizabeth Holmes is consoled by her partner, Billy Evans, upon leaving federal court after the verdict in San Jose, California 2 January 2022. Holmes was convicted of fraud for turning her blood-testing startup Theranos into a sophisticated scam that duped billionaires and other unwitting investors into backing a seemingly revolutionary company whose medical technology never worked as promised.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 4, 2022)

CHECKING THE FIGURES: Keeper Mick Tiley with a nosey Bactrian Camel during the annual stocktake at ZSL London Zoo in central London. Required for the zoo's licence, the annual stocktake includes every animal. Photograph: Aaron Chown/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 4, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 202186
> 
> Elizabeth Holmes is consoled by her partner, Billy Evans, upon leaving federal court after the verdict in San Jose, California 2 January 2022. Holmes was convicted of fraud for turning her blood-testing startup Theranos into a sophisticated scam that duped billionaires and other unwitting investors into backing a seemingly revolutionary company whose medical technology never worked as promised.


Rupert Murdoch gave her $US125 million


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2022)

Djokovic was forced into isolation under police guard at Melbourne’s Tullamarine Airport overnight, minus his phone before his visa was cancelled shortly after 8am today (Thursday).  It’s understood Djokovic was relying on the fact that because he had caught the virus within the past six months, he had natural immunity which is recognised as fully vaccinated in several European countries, but not in Australia. He is expected to appeal.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2022)

Tokyo, Japan
The head of 211kg bluefin tuna that was auctioned for about ¥16.9m ($145,290) is displayed at a sushi restaurant after the first tuna auction of the new year
Photograph: Issei Kato/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2022)

Kolkata, India
Commuters queue to leave a platform after disembarking from a train at a railway station on the outskirts of the city, amid concerns of third wave of Covid-19 hitting the country
Photograph: Rupak de Chowdhuri/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2022)

Cars line up for a coronavirus test in Brockton, Massachusetts, 4 January. Reuters/Brian Snyder


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Rupert Murdoch gave her $US125 million


It's OK he doesn't need it anyway.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 6, 2022)

Photograph: Diego Fedele/Getty Images
Outside his hotel room, his fans gathered to brandish their Serbian flags and sing Balkan folk songs into the night.

_It is still unclear where Djokovic goes from here. He has appealed against the federal government’s ruling on his visa and he will remain in Melbourne until Monday at least, the day of his hearing, with the hope of putting this case behind him. But even if he is able to overturn the ruling and compete for his 10th Australian Open title, this has been an unwanted, emotionally draining episode that has helped nobody and has reflected terribly on all involved._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 6, 2022)

Ranch partner Gary Lake, center, and other cowboys round up the longhorn cattle on the Silverado Ranch east of Colorado Springs, Colo., Wednesday, Jan. 5, 2022, as they select the cattle for the National Western Stock Show that begins Saturday, Jan. 8 in Denver. The parade through downtown Denver scheduled for Thursday was canceled because of the forecasted snow and cold weather, but the stock show will run as scheduled through Jan. 23. The longhorns have been a part of the stock show for more than 40 years. (The Gazette, Christian Murdock)


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 6, 2022)

Eugene Goodman, the officer who used himself as bait to save countless lives.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Yesterday a Georgia jury convicted three white men of murder in the death of Ahmaud Arbery, 21 months after the 25-year-old black man was chased down and shot to death while out for a Sunday jog.   The Rev. Al Sharpton, who was in Brunswick throughout the trial and sat in the courtroom with Arbery's parents said

*"Let the word go out all over the world that a jury of 11 whites and one black in the deep South stood up in the courtroom and said Black lives do matter." *


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Australian Border Force has cancelled the visa of female Czech tennis player Renata Voracova, who had entered the country to take part in this month's Australian Open. She has already played in a warm-up tournament in Melbourne and is being detained in the same immigration hotel as Novak Djokovic. It’s understood that like Djokoivic, she entered the country last month with a vaccine exemption based on the fact that she had been infected with Coivid-19 in the last six months which gave her natural immunity.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Maranhão, Brazil
Ilzete, a pensioner, is embraced by her daughter Joelma during floods caused by heavy rain in Imperatriz.
Photograph: Ueslei Marcelino/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Marseille, France
Nurse Marie-Laure Satta wipes her face during a pause in her New Year’s Eve shift in the Covid-19 intensive care unit at La Timone hospital in Marseille.
Photograph: Daniel Cole/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Ankara, Turkey
A farmer with a newborn lamb born during midwinter
Photograph: Esra Hacioglu/Anadolu/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Philadelphia, US
A family member gathers with community members for a candlelight vigil to remember those who perished in a house fire
Photograph: Joe Lamberti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Kabul, Afghanistan
A woman begs on a street during snowfall.
Photograph: Mohd Rasfan/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Lines of Russian military vehicles wait for loading to a military cargo plant to depart for Kazakhstan at the airport of Ivanovo, in this handout image grab taken on 6 January 2022 and released on January 7 by the Russian Defence Ministry.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Kabul, Afghanistan
> A woman begs on a street during snowfall.
> Photograph: Mohd Rasfan/AFP/Getty


Looks like Queens, NY


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 8, 2022)

In November, a letter sent by Department of Health to Tennis Australia boss Craig Tiley said

*“People who have previously had Covid-19 and not received a vaccine dose are not considered fully vaccinated” and they would “not be approved for quarantine-free entry, regardless of whether they have received foreign vaccination exemptions”.*

Despite this info from the Federal Government, Tennis Australia boss Craig Tiley gave Djokovic the ok to jump on a plane to Australia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 8, 2022)

Novak Djokovic pictured at a PR event (centre back) with dozens of children the day after his lawyers allege he tested positive for Covid-19.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Iranian poet jailed for criticizing Islamic Republic, chained to hospital bed
© Reporters Without Borders/Twitter

_Iranian poet and filmmaker Baktash Abtin, who was serving a jail sentence in Tehran on security charges, has died after falling ill with Covid-19, rights groups said on Saturday._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Cologne, Germany
Parents register their children for vaccination in a decommissioned Airbus A300 Zero-G airplane at Cologne Bonn airport. The city is hosting a special vaccination event for children ages five to 11. Only the BioNTech paediatric vaccine, which differs in handling and dosage from the regular vaccine, is being used for vaccination
Photograph: Sascha Steinbach/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Melbourne, Australia
A priest conducts a service for Serbians rallying outside a government detention hotel where Serbia’s tennis champion, Novak Djokovic, is staying
Photograph: William West/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Russia
In an image released by the Russian Defence Ministry, Russian military vehicles are shown loading a military cargo plane departing to Kazakhstan at the Ivanovo airport
Photograph: Russian Defence Ministry/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Members of the police forces of Republic of Srpska march during a parade marking the 30th anniversary of the Republic of Srpska in Banja Luka, northern Bosnia


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Northern Lights in North Norway last night.
Credit: Wimzan, Reddit


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Credit: Multisitez, Reddit


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2022)

A robin in a garden in Lucan, Co Dublin, Ireland. Photograph: Owen Taffe


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Melbourne, Australia
Members of the Serbian community march in support of Novak Djokovic, who was released from an immigration detention centre in Melbourne after an order by the federal circuit court. 
Photograph: James Ross/EPA

_Australian Immigration Minister, Alex Hawk says the government is still considering whether to cancel Novak Djokovic’s visa, saying they still have the power to do so, despite a court ruling in the tennis star’s favour._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Vatican City
Pope Francis delivers what has come to be known as his ‘state of the world’ address to diplomats from more than 180 countries
Photograph: Vatican Media/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

The Hague, Netherlands
King Willem-Alexander (left) and the country’s prime minister, Mark Rutte, complete the signing of royal decrees at Noordeinde Palace for the inauguration of the new government cabinet
Photograph: Anp Pool Royal Images Sem van der Wal/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

US biker Ricky Brabec powers his Honda during the Stage 8 of the Dakar Rally 2022 between al-Dawadimi and Wadi Ad-Dawasir in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

SAFE AT LAST: A child is returned to their mother by a firefighter at the scene of a fire in a high-rise building in the Tremont section of the Bronx on Sunday. At least 19 people, including nine children, died in the fire in an apartment building on Sunday morning. Photograph: David Dee Delgado/New York Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

FDNY Firefighter heroically rescuing an infant from 5-Alarm fire in the Bronx


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 11, 2022)

Kathmandu, Nepal
The former king, Gyanendra Bir Bikram Shah Dev, waves from a car during celebrations for the 300th anniversary of the birth of the founder of modern Nepal, King Prithvi Narayan Shah
Photograph: Nisha Bhandari/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 11, 2022)

Two Oklahoma death row inmates facing executions in the coming months offered firing squad as a less problematic alternative to the state's three-drug lethal injection, “While it may be gruesome to look at, we all agree it will be quicker," attorney Jim Stronski told Friot after a day-long hearing in Oklahoma City.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 11, 2022)

Thiago Monteiro, the Brazilian number one male tennis player

_Ranked number 89, the Brazilian could not really risk being denied a place in the Australian Open, mainly because he will earn $100,000 in prize money just by showing up to his first round match._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 11, 2022)

The Duke of York has settled a £6.6m debt with a French socialite allowing him to sell a Swiss chalet as he faces escalating legal bills over the ****** assault civil lawsuit brought by Virginia Giuffre, according to reports. Isabelle de Rouvre, 74, who sold the property to Prince Andrew and Sarah, Duchess of York, in 2014 for a reported £18m, said: “The war is over. He has paid the money.”

Andrew and his ex-wife had agreed with Rouvre that Chalet Helora in the ski resort of Verbier in the Swiss Alps, would be paid for in instalments. But Rouvre claimed the two failed to make the final £5m instalment.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 12, 2022)

After 12 months of extensive refurbishment Disneyland Paris has finally re-opened Sleeping Beauty Castle to guests ahead of the 30th anniversary celebrations which begin on 6th March 2022. Sleeping Beauty Castle which stands at 43 metres high, was built in line with the European heritage that inspired Disney movies, is the symbol of Disneyland Paris and took over 50,000 hours to renovate. The yearlong renovations have restored the Castle to its former glory in its first major refurbishment since
Disneyland Paris opened in 1992.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 12, 2022)

King Khoisan South Africa holds on to a cannabis plant as a Tshwane Metro Police Department (TMPD) member drags him as they try to confiscate the plants during a raid at the Union Buildings in Pretoria, South Africa on January 12th. King Khaoisan has been camping with his family outside the seat of government for over three years, fighting for the official recognition of their languages and to negotiate land ownership. Photograph: Phill Magakoe/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 12, 2022)

SWAN LAKE: Dancers of the Aalto Ballett Essen perform Swan Lake (El Lago de los cisnes) by Russian composer Tchaikovski, directed by Belgian choreographer Ben Van Cauwenbergh, during a dress rehearsal at the La Maestranza theater in Seville, on January 12th. Photograph: Cristina Quicler/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 13, 2022)

Clouds over the village of Cullen, N Scotland...


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

London, England
Workers remove scaffolding from the Elizabeth Tower as restoration works continue at the Houses of Parliament
Photograph: Toby Melville/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

Dhaka, Bangladesh
A commuter pays a fine to a magistrate at a mobile court after being stopped and charged by police while outdoors without a face mask
Photograph: Munir Uz Zaman/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

A REACT EMS paramedic talks with a home of an 82 year old woman suffering from possible coronavirus symptoms after she was exposed to be Covid positive family member in Shawnee, Oklahoma, January 12. Reuters/Nick Oxford


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

People gather in protest against the Conservative Party in London, Britain, Jan. 12, 2022.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

The captain of the Costa Concordia Francesco Schettino *is still in prison for his part in the sinking*. He was sentenced to 16 years in 2016. He was 54 at the time and not expected to leave prison until he is at least 70 years old. Thirty two people died that night and there were 4,200 survivors. The residents of Giglio, who took in passengers and crew had to live with the Concordia's wrecked carcass off their shore for another two years until it was righted and hauled away for scrap.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

A flower wreath is set out to sea during a commemoration for the victims of the Costa Concordia cruise ship disaster in front of the Isola del Giglio, Italy.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

_The Queen has agreed to strip the Duke of York of his honorary military roles and royal patronages. The duke will also no longer use the title of His Royal Highness in any official capacity. The Palace said in a statement: “With the Queen’s approval and agreement, the Duke of York’s military affiliations and royal patronages have been returned to the Queen. The Duke of York will continue not to undertake any public duties and is defending this case as a private citizen.”_

After reading a book about this coward, when someone at a social event referred to him as “Andrew”, he turned on them and said “Your Royal Highness to you.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2022)

California Governor Gavin Newsom has denied parole to Sirhan Sirhan, the Palestinian refugee serving a life sentence for assassinating US presidential candidate Robert F Kennedy in 1968.   Newsom made the announcement today (Thursday). The Palestinian had previously been denied parole 15 times.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

Melbourne, Australia
Supporters of Serbian tennis player Novak Djokovic gather around a car outside what is believed to be the location of his lawyer’s office during a day of legal proceedings over the cancellation of his visa for the second time to play in the Australian Open.
Photograph: Loren Elliott/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

Proud Boys leader Enrique Tarrio leaves the DC Central Detention Facility where he has been neld since September 2021, in Washington.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

KOBLENZ, Germany, Jan 13 (Reuters) - A German court on Thursday jailed a Syrian ex-intelligence officer Anwar Raslan for life for murder, rape and crimes against humanity, handing down the first ever conviction for state-backed torture committed during Syria's civil war after a landmark trial.

Anwar Raslan, 58, was linked to the torture of over 4,000 people in Syria's civil war in a jail known as "Hell on Earth". The trial in Koblenz is the world's first criminal case brought over state-led torture in Syria.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

Gower, Swansea, Wales
Welsh mountain ponies graze in the mist and rain on the salt marsh near Crofty.
Photograph: Joann Randles/Cover Images


Gower Peninsula
The 19 mile-long Peninsula starts at Mumbles and extends westwards. It’s famous for its jaw-dropping coastline and beaches and is a favourite destination for walkers and surfers. Inland you’ll find sheltered woodland and rolling grasslands; country pubs and fine food.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

New York City, US
People look out of their window at the apartment building on East 181st Street that was the scene of a fire in the Bronx borough of New York City. Seventeen people were killed and 13 were in a critical condition following the fire, which was reportedly started by a faulty heater.
Photograph: Justin Lane/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

Port Angeles, Washington, US
Olympic cougar project members work to replace the GPS collar on Lilu, a wild cougar, near Port Angeles. The project is a partnership between a coalition of Native American tribes, a renowned cougar expert and the Washington department of transportation. It could lead to placing highway crossings so wandering cougars can find new places to breed, improving the wider environment.
Photograph: Stephanie Keith/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2022)

Kaohsiung, Taiwan
A trainee pulls a fellow trainee, who is pretending to be injured, through sewage-contaminated water during the last week of a 10-week programme to become members of the Taiwan navy’s elite amphibious reconnaissance and patrol unit, at Zuoying navy base. The trainees have to endure everything from long marches to hours in the water, with constant screaming at them from their instructors. Of the group of 31 who started the course, only 15 completed it.
Photograph: Ann Wang/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

He was a poster boy for the anti-vaxxers but now their hero is going home tonight on the 10.30pm Emirates flight to Dubai


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 16, 2022)

Proud boy. Does this moron know his zipper is open? Mike


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

Los Angeles, US
A Union Pacific freight train lies idle after derailing near an area where thousands of empty boxes were left by cargo thieves in the Lincoln Heights section. Dozens of freight cars are broken into every day on LA railways
Photograph: Jim Ruymen/UPI/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

Sydney, Australia
People sit on Bondi beach after a tsunami warning cancelled the Nutri-Grain IronMan and IronWoman events. Beaches along Australia’s Queensland and New South Wales coast were closed after an undersea volcano erupted off Tonga.
Photograph: Matt King/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

Kobe, Japan
People light up paper lanterns during a memorial service before the 27th anniversary of the Great Hanshin earthquake in Chuo district
Photograph: Jiji Press/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

Colleyville, Texas
A daylong hostage drama at a Dallas-area synagogue ended in dramatic fashion one Saturday with the suspect declared dead and all hostages out alive and safe. Photo Andy Jacobsohn/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

BOMBING COMMEMORATED: Survivor Harry King is comforted at a 30th anniversary memorial service for eight men killed by an IRA bomb in Co Tyrone. The Teebane bombing on the Drum Road between Cookstown and Omagh was perpetrated on January 17th, 1992, when the IRA detonated a roadside bomb as a van carrying 14 construction workers passed by. The eight who died were Protestants. Photograph: Jonathan Porter/PressEye


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

Prince Andrew has been accused of “victim blaming” by legal experts and campaigners after demanding to see Virginia Giuffre’s mental health records and confidential notes from counselling sessions in an effort to discredit her. His lawyers have asked to interview Dr Judith Lightfoot, a psychologist, and Giuffre’s husband, Robert, under oath for any information about “alleged emotional and psychological harm and damages”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

NATO ships in the Baltic Sea
The timing of the deployment can be linked to the tense security situation in Europe, where Russia has mobilized at Ukraine's border and demanded that NATO not approve any more member states.

NATO confirms that warship HNLMS Rotterdam has been stationed in an area just south of Sweden. "We are there to show presence and solidarity with the alliance", says a spokesperson for NATO to Aftonbladet. The warship that belongs to Royal Netherlands Navy is the flagship of NATO's rapid response force Standing NATO Maritime Group 1. The ship is there to monitor the situation in the area and to be available for defensive missions and exercises.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

The Biden administration is pushing to get Congress, Europe and Ukraine on the same page as it tries to deter Russia from invading Ukraine — all while knowing that the decisive factor will ultimately be the whims of Vladimir Putin.

The U.S. claims to have intelligence indicating that Russia is sending saboteurs to eastern Ukraine for a potential "false flag" operation that would give Moscow a reason to invade — likely within weeks.

Officials from virtually all sides are warning that the risk of a large-scale, conventional war on the European continent is greater than at any time since the collapse of the Soviet Union. Few agree on how to stop it.

In 2005, in his annual state of the nation address, President Vladimir Putin called the collapse of the Soviet empire “*the greatest geopolitical catastrophe of the century*.” Biden officials admit that sanctions imposed after Putin's annexation of Crimea in 2014 have failed to weaken his ambitions.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

Behind the Spinnaker Tower in Portsmouth, Hampshire. The first moon of the year in known as the Wolf Moon.
STEVE PARSONS/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

Tangerang, Indonesia
Elementary school students accompanied by a man wearing a Spider-Man costume wait their turn to receive a dose of Sinovac vaccine during a Covid-19 vaccination drive for children between the ages of six to 11, at an Islamic Al-Ashar elementary school
Photograph: Adi Weda/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

Melbourne, Australia
A spectator was ejected on the opening day of the Australian Open yesterday (Monday) for reportedly protesting against the wearing of masks.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

Visitors walk past the Martin Luther King, Jr. Memorial as the sun breaks through clouds after a stormy night, in Washington.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

Ultra-Orthodox Jews of the Sadigura Hasidic dynasty celebrate the Jewish feast of 'Tu Bishvat' or "New Year of the Trees." as they sit with their rabbis around a long table filled with fruits, in the ultra-Orthodox town of Bnei Brak, Israel, Jan. 16, 2022.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

Neighbours skate at an outdoor ice rink built across the yards of three houses during cold weather in Winnipeg, Manitoba


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 17, 2022)

TREASON CHARGES: Former Ukrainian president Petro Poroshenko greets supporters as he arrives to attend a court session in Kyiv, Ukraine. Mr Poroshenko has returned to the country to face court on treason charges which he has said he believes are politically motivated. Photograph: Mikhail
Palinchak/AP Photo


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Migrants get on an inflatable dinghy, as they leave the coast of northern France to cross the English Channel, in Wimereux, near Calais, France, Photograph: REUTERS/Stephane Mahe

_The Royal Navy will abandon the government’s plans to push back small boats in the English Channel amid concerns that they are illegal and could result in more migrant deaths. The government has never confirmed that it has actually pushed boats back and experts believe the circumstances in which it would be legal are so limited that it would be impossible to carry out._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

The Taliban are establishing a battalion of suicide attackers to serve in a new national army in Afghanistan.

Zabihullah Mujahid, the group’s spokesman, announced plans for a special forces unit of suicide bombers hours after the defence ministry said it would set up a national army of 100,000 fighters. “Our mujahidin who are martyrdom brigades will also be part of the army but they will be special forces,” Mujahid told Radio Free Europe. “These forces will be under the control the Ministry of Defence and will be used for special operations.”
Source:  The Times


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 18, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> 0View attachment 151766
> Lionel Richie with his new love, he’s 72 and she’s 30


Why do the words, "Gold Digger" come to my mind?  I suppose she is an investor.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Indonesia has named its new capital Nusantara, as lawmakers approve the shift from Jakarta to Kalimantan -- a jungle-covered area on the east of Borneo island


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

A 555.55-carat black diamond has been unveiled by auction house Sotheby's Dubai. The rare gem, which Sotheby's has dubbed "The Enigma," is believed to have come from outer space -- either created from a meteoric impact or from a "diamond-bearing" asteroid that collided with Earth.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Dover, UK
Lorries queue for the Port of Dover in Kent, as the Dover TAP is enforced due to the high volume of lorries waiting to cross the Channel. Dover TAP is a temporary traffic management system which queues port-bound lorries in the nearside (left) lane of the A20 to prevent Dover becoming congested with traffic and helping to improve its air quality
Photograph: Gareth Fuller/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Mountbolus, Ireland
Traditional Irish musicians play outside St Brigid’s Church, Co Offaly, at the end of the funeral of Ashling Murphy, who was murdered in Tullamore. 23-year-old Ashling, a primary school teacher and a talented musician, was found dead after going for a run on the banks of the Grand Canal
Photograph: Damien Eagers/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Yesterday, killer Anders Behring Breivik raises his arm to make a Nazi salute as he arrives on the first day of his parole hearing
_(NTB/AFP via Getty Images)_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Tuesday warned Russia against invading Ukraine, calling the former Soviet republic a "powerful" country with international friends. Turkey's supply of combat drones to Ukraine has drawn the wrath of Russia, which fears they could be used by Kyiv in its years-long conflict in two regions of the Moscow-backed separatist east.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2022)

Rich Dad Poor Dad author Robert Kiyosaki has warned an economic crash worse than the 2008 recession is coming and Australia’s negative gearing policies are a form of “Marxism”. In an exclusive interview with The Daily Telegraph, the best-selling author said the world was on the brink of a major change and this disruption would hit the global economy. He pointed to the rise of China, America’s waning influence and internal divisions, and years of Western governments printing “too much money” as major red flags.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2022)

Aleppo, Syria
Clothes hang on a washing line after snowfall in a refugee camp in the Azaz district
Photograph: Omer Alven/Anadolu/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2022)

Tweed Heads, Australia
People attend a candlelight vigil at the school of nine-year-old Charlise Mutten, whose body was found in a barrel after she went missing in the Blue Mountains, near Sydney
Photograph: Regi Varghese/AAP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2022)

Kabul, Afghanistan
A woman begs for alms next to children sleeping on a mattress in a market area on a cold snowy day
Photograph: Mohd Rasfan/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2022)

Doctor writes a scathing open letter to health insurance company.


----------



## Jace (Jan 19, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 204476
> Kabul, Afghanistan
> A woman begs for alms next to children sleeping on a mattress in a market area on a cold snowy day
> Photograph: Mohd Rasfan/AFP/Getty Images


M Y...all your picture posts are FANTASTIC!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2022)

Korean School Lunch!! Free for all students



Makes you wonder what the poor North Korean kids are eating.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2022)

Water bottles for sale at the Australian Open
Why? Because it has the Ralph Lauren logo on it.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

London, UK
The press preview of Christie’s auction Au Bord du Lac: an interior by François-Joseph Graf, featuring a collection of French decorative arts, furniture and paintings, mostly from the late-19th century
Photograph: Amer Ghazzal/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

Reuters / Wednesday, January 19, 2022
A customer gets a haircut in a concert hall as museums and concert halls protest against government rules allowing gyms and hairdressers to re-open while they have to stay shut due to coronavirus restrictions, in Amsterdam, Netherlands. REUTERS/Piroschka van de Wouw


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

HMAS Adelaide embarks Australian Army CH-47 Chinook Heavy-lift helicopters before departing the port of Brisbane for Tonga to assist in relief efforts. Australia Department of Defence/via Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

(Credit: Alexis Rosenfeld)
Scientists have discovered a vast reef of "pristine" rose-shaped corals apparently unharmed by climate change in deep water off the coast of Tahiti, UNESCO announced Thursday. The giant rose-shaped corals are each up to two metres in diameter.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

Elton John returns to complete his Farewell Yellow Brick Road Tour in New Orleans


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

ABUSE REPORT: A board reads: “That's the catholic church: covering up abuse, putting off reparations but stashing away billions”, as a placard features former archbishop of Munich and Freising Josef Ratzinger, current archbishop Reinhard Marx and Cologne's archbishop Rainer Maria Woelki during a demonstration ahead of a press conference on a report on child sex abuse in the archdiocese of Munich-Freising in southern Germany. Photograph: Christof Stache/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2022)

Father Oleg Khiznyakov has been denounced as a “separatist priest”, an accusation he firmly rejects

His enemies are angry. He is accused of giving a blessing to pro-Russian soldiers including the Russian former FSB colonel Igor Girkin, wanted by Dutch prosecutors for the downing of Malaysia Airlines flight MH17.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

New York City, US
Workers remove part of a statue of Theodore Roosevelt that has stood outside the entrance to the American Museum of Natural History since 1940. The museum removed the statue of Roosevelt astride a horse towering over an American Indian and African American following objections that it was a symbol of colonialism.
Photograph: Caitlin Ochs/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

Budgam, India
Fozia and Tasleema, Kashmiri healthcare workers, carry vaccines as they walk on a snow-covered road after administering a dose to an elderly woman during a Covid-19 vaccination drive in Budgam in Indian-controlled Kashmir.
Photograph: Dar Yasin/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

Grammy Award-winning singer Meat Loaf, real name Michael Lee Aday, has died, aged 74.
A statement from his agent described the artist as a "beautiful man" when announcing his death. "Our hearts are broken to announce that the incomparable Meat Loaf passed away tonight with his wife Deborah by his side," he said. "Daughters Pearl and Amanda and close friends have been with him throughout the last 24 hours.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken greets Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov before their meeting in Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

‘TODAY IS A GOOD DAY': Customers in Dublin pub Doheny & Nesbitt as Taoiseach Micheál Martin announces the lifting of almost all Covid-19 restrictions from 6am on Saturday. Photograph: Sam Boal/RollingNews.ie


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

Daniil Medvedev shakes hands with Nick Kyrgios after beating him. Photograph: TPN/Getty Images

Video: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484124558592512003
Nick Kyrgios brought shame to the Australian Open this week.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

$950 a month apartment in NYC (Harlem). No stovetop or private bathroom


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

$3,800 Hong Kong dollars/month apartment ($488 US)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 22, 2022)

Memorial to fishing disaster at St.Abbs, S. E. Scotland in 1881,


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 24, 2022)

Mariana Zhaglo, a marketing researcher and mother of three, at home in Kiev. Photo: Anthony Loyd for the Times

Mariana Zhaglo bought her own hunting rifle, but it is not deer she is thinking of shooting. “As a mother I do not want my children to inherit Ukraine’s problems, or have these threats passed on to them. It is better that I deal with this now,” the 52-year-old marketing researcher said, picking up the Zbroyar Z-15 carbine in the kitchen of her Kiev apartment.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 24, 2022)

GUNBOAT DIPLOMACY? Russian ambassador to Ireland Yury Filatov at a press conference at Russia's embassy in Dublin on Monday, at which he said Russian plans to hold naval military exercises some 240km off the coast of Ireland next month are a “non-story”, and not a threat to Ireland. But Minister for Foreign Affairs Simon Coveney said the plans are “not welcome”. Photograph: Nick Bradshaw


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 24, 2022)

Oslo, Norway
Heda Khamoush, a delegate at a meeting of international special representatives and the Taliban, holds up photos of women’s rights activists recently detained in Afghanistan
Photograph: Stian Lysberg Solum/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 24, 2022)

Washington, US
Protesters gather near the Lincoln Memorial to demonstrate against vaccine mandates
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 25, 2022)

Fishing boats tied up at Glandore Harbour, Co Cork

*Irish Fishermen and the Russian Navy*
The CEO of Irish Fish Producers, Patrick Murphy said that live-fire exercises cannot take place if there are vessels engaged in fishing in the area so they are planning a peaceful protest.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 25, 2022)

*Australia Day*
It happens every year - the fight between Indigenous and White Australia.
The man who claimed Australia for England, Captain James Cook, is covered in red paint in Melbourne


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

Koomurri performer Lee Daniels is seen as artwork by Pitjantjatjara man Yadjidta David Miller is projected onto the sails of the Sydney Opera House at dawn during Australia Day 2022 celebrations, in Sydney, Australia on Wednesday. Photograph: Biance De Marchi/EPA/Australia and New Zealand Out


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

USTINOV: The Russian navy's missile cruiser Marshal Ustinov sails off for an exercise in the Arctic. Russia has launched a series of drills amid the tensions over Ukraine and deployed an estimated 100,000 troops near the Ukrainian territory that fueled Western fears of an invasion. Photograph: Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

The freshly painted Free Derry Corner mural reads There Is No British Justice to mark the 50th anniversary of Bloody Sunday. The Bogside Massacre that came to be known as Bloody Sunday, took place on 30 January 1972. British soldiers shot at 26 unarmed civilians taking part in a protest march, killing 14. Photograph: Charles McQuillan/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

Beachgoers enjoy sunny weather t Ipanema Beach amid the Covid outbreak in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. 25 January, 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

A son and daughter embrace their father, a Covid patient in the ICU ward at the Providence Mission Hospital in Mission Viejo, California. 15 January 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

A Ukrainian service member points a next generation light anti-tank weapon (NLAW) supplied by Britain amid tensions between Russia and the west over Ukraine during drills in the Lviv region. Photo: Ukraine Defense Ministry. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

A bronze sculpture honouring former NBA player Kobe Bryant of the Los Angeles Lakers, his daughter Gianna Bryant and the names of the others who died, is displayed at the site of a 2020 helicopter crash on a hillside in Calabasas, California, 26 January 2022. Photo: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

IRISH NEWS: Declan Haughney arrives for a special sitting at Kilkenny District Court. The man was arrested on Wednesday and charged in relation to an incident in Carlow town last Friday in which a dead man was brought into a post office to claim his pension money. Photograph: Colin K 
Keegan/Collins Dublin.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

A bizarre race against time is under way for the US Navy to reach one of its downed fighter jets - before the Chinese get there first.  The $100m F35-C plane came down in the South China Sea after what the Navy describes as a "mishap" during take-off from the USS Carl Vinson.  The jet is the Navy's newest, and crammed with classified equipment. As it is in international waters, it is technically fair game.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

Russian media refers to the UK and the US as 'Anglo-Saxons', and sees them as particular adversaries

_The Kremlin is telling its people that Ukraine is preparing to mount an unprovoked attack on areas controlled by Moscow-backed separatists. And that the government is Kiev is encouraged by the West which is driven by a blind hatred of Russia._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

* *

Six young Japanese people are suing the operator of the Fukushima nuclear plant after developing thyroid cancer in the years following the 2011 nuclear disaster.

The plaintiffs, aged between six and 16 at the time of the disaster, say they got cancer from radiation exposure. All of them underwent surgery to remove parts or all of their thyroid glands, their lawyer said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

_Hundreds of Palestinian activists have been taking part in a rare online event strongly criticizing Hamas governance of the Gaza Strip. They accuse Hamas of not spending money on rebuilding Gaza after the war with Israel last year._ _"Hamas has billions of dollars in investments in many countries, while people [in Gaza] starve to death and migrate in search of work," said another activist, Amer Balosha, during the social media event……_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

Budva, Montenegro
The mayor of Budva, Marko Carević, greets Novak Djokovic, who was receiving an honorary citizen award
Photograph: Stevo Vasiljević/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

Dresden, Germany
The defendant covers his face as he takes his seat in court before the start of the trial over a heist in which 18th-century jewels were snatched from the state museum
Photograph: Jens Schlueter/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

Gaza Strip
Palestinian refugees warm themselves by a fire outside their home during cold weather. Most Palestinians in the Gaza Strip use batteries, generators or candles to light their homes. Home to 1.8 million people, Gaza residents experience about 16 electricity outages every day.
Photograph: Mohammed Saber/EPA


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 28, 2022)

newly adopted kitty named Willow:












the Nation's Frist Kitty!



Meet Willow, the Bidens' new, very presidential-looking cat : NPR


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenskiy complains war talk is causing panic in financial centres and depleting gold reserves. Photograph: Gleb Garanich/Reuters

_He said the UK and US are wrong to pull out non-essential diplomatic staff from Kyiv, adding: “We don’t have a Titanic here.”_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

Elio’s restaurant in Manhattan, that allowed unvaccinated Sarah Palin to eat there while infected


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 29, 2022)

Russian Ambassador to Ireland, Yuri Filatov,

A Russian military exercise has been moved further from the Irish coast, after pressure from politicians and fishermen. The decision to relocate the exercise had been made as a "gesture of goodwill", the Russian ambassador to Ireland, Yuri Filatov, said on Saturday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 29, 2022)

When Ash Barty announced her engagement to long-time partner Garry Kissick, all of Australia celebrated with them.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

“Of course it’s better to have the crowd on your side,” Nadal said. “Tonight was crazy for me. But I really believe he has a great future in front and he is going to feel this love of the crowd in the future because he deserves it.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

Cronies of Vladimir Putin own some of London’s most desirable addresses

Sanctions will make little difference against Putin. The oligarchs who keep him in power have long since moved their money to Britain, says Oliver Bullough. 
Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

Londonderry, Northern Ireland
On the 50th anniversary of the Bloody Sunday killings, people hold pictures of victims as they retrace the steps of the original 1972 civil rights march, in a walk of remembrance
Photograph: Clodagh Kilcoyne/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

A military instructor teaches civilians holding wooden replicas of Kalashnikov rifles, during a training session at an abandoned factory in the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

Spectators use their mobile phones as drones with lights fly over the Presidental Palace during the “Beating Retreat” ceremony in New Delhi, India, 29 January 2022.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

Pedestrians and traffic make their way through heavy snow in Times Square, New York, 29 January 2022. A powerful winter storm packing heavy snow and high winds pummeled the US East Coast forcing the cancellation of thousands of flights as severe weather alerts were sounded across the region of around 70 million people.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

*A new investigation has identified a suspect who may have betrayed Anne Frank and her family to the Nazis.*
The team including an ex-FBI agent said Arnold van den Bergh, a Jewish figure in Amsterdam, probably "gave up" the Franks to save his own family.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

An Afghan woman and her child beg for money from passing cars on a road out of Kabul
SCOTT PETERSON/GETTY IMAGES


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

Cronies of Vladimir Putin own some of London’s most desirable addresses

_Sanctions will make little difference against Putin. The oligarchs who keep him in power have long since moved their money to Britain, says Oliver Bullough. Source: The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2022)

Ukrainians sending a message to the country’s western allies in Independence Square in Kyiv on Sunday. Photograph: Vladimir Sindeyeve/NurPhoto/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 31, 2022)

London, England
The Foxes, a work by a father of 20th-century modernism, Franz Marc, will be offered for sale by Christie’s on 1 March with an estimate in the region of £35m. In 2021, The Foxes was restituted to the heirs of Kurt and Else Grawi of Berlin, victims of Nazi persecution, who owned the painting from 1928 to 1940
Photograph: Guy Bell/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 31, 2022)

A person skis over the Brooklyn Bridge during a snow storm in New York City. Reuters/Andrew Kelly


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

*At the 2020 Games there were 450 million attempted cyber intrusions.*

_The FBI on Monday issued a stern warning for U.S. Olympic athletes traveling to Beijing for the Winter Olympics: keep your personal cell phones at home and use a burner phone._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Lawmakers hold state flags of Ukraine’s partners to show their appreciation for political support and military aid, during a session of parliament
Photograph: Mikhail Palinchak/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

New Delhi, India
A worker tries to manoeuvre through a congested market
Photograph: Altaf Qadri/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

London, England
Members of staff pose in front of self portraits by Van Gogh at the Courtauld gallery at Somerset House. The exhibition runs from the 3 February until 8 May
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

Russian Ambassador to the US Vasily Nebenzya attends a meeting of the UN Security Council on the situation between Russia and Ukraine at the UN Headquarters in Manhattan. Reuters/Andrew Kelly


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

The peloton passes by ancient Nabataean carved tombs as it crosses the archaeological site of al-Hijr (Hegra) during the first stage of the Saudi Tour from Winter Park near Saudi Arabia’s north-western city of al-Ula


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

People pray at the temple to celebrate Lunar New Year in New Taipei City, Taiwan, 31 January 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

Violet, their southern koala with her baby joey she gave birth to last year, which has started to venture out after having spent the first six months of its life safely inside her pouch


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

WORLD HIJAB DAY: Ukrainian Muslim women attend an event marking World Hijab Day, on February 1st, in Kiev, Ukraine. The annual event was founded by Nazma Khan in 2013 in an effort to encourage women of all backgrounds and religions to experience wearing the hijab. Photograph: Zurab Kurtsikidze/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

Meraj Zafar, 20, was arrested and charged with murder this week after his newly wedded wife Aminah Hayat 19, was allegedly found dead in an acid bath tub in their Sydney flat on the weekend .......

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ering-19-year-old-wife-dumping-acid-bath.html*


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

Whoopi Goldberg has apologised for comments about the Holocaust she made during a discussion on The View about the banning of the graphic novel Maus. Photograph: Valérie Macon/AFP/Getty Images

She will not appear on The View for two weeks as network ABC News asks her to ‘take time to reflect and learn’


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

Dorset UK
Two teenagers who were found hanged at a beauty spot in a suspected suicide pact have been named by police. The bodies of Jack Michael Williams, 18, and Katherine Susan Jane Powell, 17, were found at Bothenhampton Reservoir, near Bridport, Dorset, on the morning of January 25.

The tragic incident happened in a secluded wooded area in the village of Bothenhampton, which is about one mile from West Bay - the setting for the hit ITV crime drama Broadchurch.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

Native American tribes who have been ravaged by opioid deaths, won a $590 million payout yesterday from manufacturers and opioid distributors Johnson & Johnson, AmerisourceBergen, McKesson and Cardinal Health.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

London, UK
Commuters arrive at Waterloo station during morning rush hour. Passenger numbers across London’s transport network have increased since relaxation of Covid-19 measures last week
Photograph: WIktor Szymanowicz/NurPhoto/ Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

Pennsylvania, US
Groundhog handler AJ Dereume with Punxsutawney Phil during the 136th celebration of Groundhog Day at Gobbler’s Knob in Punxsutawney. The groundhog has forecast six more weeks of winter.
Photograph: Jeff Swensen/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

Members of the gendarmerie and a member of the Pontifical Swiss Guard escort a man who interrupted Pope Francis’ weekly general audience out, at the Vatican. Reuters/Guglielmo Mangiapane


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

New York Police salute as a hearse carrying the casket of NYPD Officer Wilbert Mora is escorted down Fifth Avenue after his funeral service St. Patrick's Cathedral in New York. Mora was shot along with Officer Jason Rivera on Jan. 22 while responding to a call about a domestic argument in an apartment.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

Mohammad al-Mahmoud, father of a seven-day-old baby Fatima, cries at her grave in Haranbush village, Idlib province, Syria. *Doctors say Fatima died from cold *after she was brought to a hospital from a refugee camp near the village of Haranbush.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2022)

Canberra, Australia
'FREEDOM' PROTEST: Police scuffle with a 'freedom' protester at a makeshift camp next to the National Library. A group of anti-vaccination protesters were moved on from an unapproved camp near the National Library. Mick Tsikas/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2022)

Islamic State leader Abu Ibrahim al-Hashimi al-Qurayshi blew himself up during a raid by US forces in Syria. Photograph: Abdulaziz Ketaz/AFP/Getty Images
“As troops approached, in a final act of desperate cowardice” Qurayshi blew himself up, killing his own family members” President Biden said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2022)

Putin’s fake video option
"As part of this fake attack, we believe that Russia would produce a very graphic propaganda video, which would include corpses, and actors that would be depicting mourners, and images of destroyed locations as well as military equipment," Pentagon spokesman John Kirby said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

BERLIN, Feb 4 (Reuters) - The first U.S. troops reinforcing NATO allies in Eastern Europe and Germany amid a Russian military build-up on Ukraine's border have arrived in Germany, the U.S. military's European Command said on Friday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

Libyan coast, Mediterranean
Migrants from Africa, adrift on an overcrowded rubber boat, receive life jackets from aid workers from the Spanish NGO Aita Mari
Photograph: Pau de la Calle/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

Libyan coast, Mediterranean
Migrants from Africa, adrift on an overcrowded rubber boat, receive life jackets from aid workers from the Spanish NGO Aita Mari
Photograph: Pau de la Calle/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

Colchane, Chile
People cross into Chile from bordering Bolivia. Hundreds of thousands of Venezuelans have made the journey, trying to escape economic hardship
Photograph: Diego Reyes/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

The Aboriginal flag will fly permanently on top of the Sydney Harbour Bridge after the NSW Premier Dominic Perrottet directed bureaucrats to find a way to make it happen.

'What I find ridiculous is that we could build the Harbour Bridge in the 1920s, but apparently we can’t put a flagpole on the bridge in 2022,' he said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

Russian President Vladimir Putin attends the opening ceremony of the 2022 Winter Olympics, in Beijing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2022)

OLYMPICS: Artists perform during the opening ceremony for the Beijing 2022 Olympic Games at the National Stadium, also known as Bird's Nest, in Beijing, China on Friday. Photpgraph: Fazry Ismail/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 5, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 206941
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin attends the opening ceremony of the 2022 Winter Olympics, in Beijing.


The Russian president appeared to doze off during the opening ceremony of the Beijing Olympics Friday as Ukraine’s national team marched through the stadium.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 6, 2022)

*Ighrane, Morocco*
Security forces form a human chain as an ambulance carrying the body of five-year-old Rayan drives away from the scene where the boy fell in a well shaft, in the rural northern province of Chefchaouen. Rescue crews found the child dead at the bottom of a well late on 5 February, after a painstaking five-day operation that has gripped the nation
Photograph: Fadel Senna/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 6, 2022)

Ukrainian reservists attend a military exercise near Kyiv. Photograph: Sergey Dolzhenko/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

Evan Bates and Madison Chock of USA kiss during the free dance of the figure skating team event.
Photograph: Fazry Ismail/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

“I never said anyone sexually assaulted me” Peng Shuai told French newspaper L’Equipe at the Winter Olympics yesterday. “There has been a huge misunderstanding.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

French Presiden Emmanuel Macron meets with President Putin in Moscow for talks in an effort to find common ground on the Ukraine/NATO standoff.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

Members of the Honorable Artillery Company fire a gun salute in front of Tower Bridge in London to mark the 70th anniversary of Queen Elizabeth II's accession to the throne.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

“We will be united, we will act together and we will take all the necessary steps” Germany’s chancellor Olaf Scholz says his country is “absolutely united” with the US on any action responding to Russia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

Jakara Anthony has created history by winning Australia's first gold medal in the women's moguls at the Beijing Winter Olympics.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

Sehmus Erginoglu with a picture of the forest he restored

*https://www.middleeasteye.net/discover/pictures-man-who-planted-forest-turkeys-mardin*


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

President Biden said that the Nord Stream 2 pipeline from Russia to Germany would be brought to an end. “If Russia invades, there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2. We will bring an end to it,” he said. “I promise you we will be able to do that.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2022)

Tehran, Iran
Customers dine at restaurant-prison _Cell 16_ in eastern Tehran. Part of the proceeds is used to free those languishing in jails for unpaid debts
Photograph: Atta Kenare/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2022)

Hong Kong
A boy looks at the empty shelves in the vegetable department as residents worry about a shortage of fresh food, at a supermarket in Hong Kong.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2022)

The mayor of Ottawa declared the state of emergency after more than a week of unrest that began with protests by truckers over vaccine mandates. Demonstrations have spread beyond Canada’s capital.
 Credit...Patrick Doyle/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 9, 2022)

Ankara, Turkey
People burn their electricity bills as a protest against high energy prices
Photograph: Adem Altan/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 9, 2022)

Donetsk, Ukraine
A Ukrainian serviceman cooks on a stove in a bunker on a frontline position outside Avdiivka
Photograph: Vadim Ghirdă/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 9, 2022)

Brisbane, Australia
Protesters in Brisbane opposing the federal government’s religious discrimination bill
Photograph: Darren England/AAP

Prime Minister Scott Morrison said he did not support a Brisbane Christian school’s attempt to get families to sign statements that homosexual acts were ‘immoral’ and ‘offensive to God’ and wants to prevent LGBTQ+ students from being expelled. Photograph: Mick Tsikas/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 9, 2022)

Priscilla Sitienei, a 98-year-old primary school student in grade six, is helped to do an assignment by her classmates at the Leaders Vision Preparatory School in Ndalat village of Nandi County, Kenya


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 9, 2022)

Tobias Wendl and Tobias Arlt of Germany celebrate winning the gold medal in luge doubles at the 2022 Winter Olympics, Feb. 9, 2022, in the Yanqing district of Beijing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 9, 2022)

An artist works on a giant caricature of the head of French President Emmanuel Macron created for the upcoming 2022 Nice Carnival in the French Riviera city of Nice.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

Banon, France
A nurse styles Hermine Saubion’s hair as the 110-year-old woman sits before lunch next to her younger sister, Emmeline (101 years old), at her retirement house
Photograph: Nicolas Tucat/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

Boris Johnson says “We are standing by our allies in Central Europe”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

Firefighters watch as a helicopter drops water on a wildfire in Laguna Beach, California


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

Believers pray around a cross-shaped platform covered with candles attached to jars of honey during a ceremony marking the day of Saint Haralampi, Orthodox patron saint of beekeepers at the Church of the Blessed Virgin in Blagoevgrad, eastern Bulgaria.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

Actress and activist Angelina Jolie, center, joins, from left, Sen. Shelley Moore Capito, R-W.Va., Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., Sen. Joni Ernst, R-Iowa, and Sen. Susan Collins, R-Maine, at a news conference to announce a bipartisan update to the Violence Against Women Act, at the Capitol in Washington. Photo AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

ALL HANDS ON DECK: Members of the Georgian National Legion paramilitary volunteer unit instruct a 13-year-old boy learning to shoot for the first time during a training course at a shooting range in Kyiv, Ukraine. The Georgian National Legion has seen an increase in membership applications over the past month. Photograph: Chris McGrath/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

BEIJING, Feb 11 (Reuters) Russian gold medal figure skater Kamila Valieva tested positive to Trimetazidine at the Beijing Games.
Trimetazidine is banned because it can increase blood flow efficiency and improve endurance, which are both crucial to high-end athletic performances like skating


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

Manchester, UK
Members of the public attend the exhibition ‘Michelangelo’s Sistine Chapel’ at Trafford Palazzo. The exhibition reproduces 34 of Michelangelo’s ceiling frescoes from the Vatican’s Sistine Chapel which are displayed in their original size
Photograph: Oli Scarff/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

Tokyo, Japan
A bird perches on a branch of early-flowering cherry blossoms at the Ebara shrine
Photograph: Yoshio Tsunoda/AFLO/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

Kathmandu, Nepal
Hindu boys attend Bratabandha, a coming of age ceremony, at Pashupati temple. During the event boys shave their heads and perform rituals for about four to five hours, symbolically meaning they are now mature enough to perform their duties as grown men. After the ritual, they are each given a _janai_, a sacred thread, and are henceforth expected to abide by the rules and norms of adult men, taking active part in religious ceremonies including last-rite rituals and marriages
Photograph: Narendra Shrestha/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

Medellín, Colombia
Public school students hold computers donated by the mayor. The pupils are among 5,500 to receive new devices
Photograph: Joaquín Sarmiento/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

The Australian government has officially listed the koala as endangered after a decline in its numbers due to catastrophic bushfires.
Photograph: chrissmith731/Getty Images/iStockphoto


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2022)

At the Rose of Tralee launch were 2019 Rose Sinead Flanagan and Jamie Flannery, Escort of the Year 2019. Photograph: Domnick Walsh

_The Rose of Tralee festival is held every August in Tralee, County Kerry, to choose a young woman to be crowned the Rose. The festival bills itself as a celebration of the "aspirations, ambitions, intellect, social responsibility and Irish heritage" of modern young women._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2022)

Ottawa, Canada
A demonstrator tries to keep warm during a protest by truck drivers over coronavirus health


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2022)

Bhaktapur, Nepal
Hindu devotees undergoing Swosthani Brata hold prayers before a bathing ritual in the forest of Changu Narayan temple. Photograph Subash Shrestha/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2022)

Cross-Country Skiing
Sergey Ustiugov, Denis Spitsov, Alexander Bolshunov and Alexey Chervotkin of Team ROC celebrate winning gold.
Photograph: Kimimasa Mayama/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2022)

Kiev, February 13. Oligarchs and businessmen are leaving Ukraine en masse on private jets. According to the Ukrayinska Pravda publication, approximately 20 flights departed the country during the day. Among the major Ukrainian businessmen who left the country were Rinat Akhmetov and Boris Kolesnikov. It is also reported that the opposition MP and millionaire Igor Abramovich booked a plane for 50 people.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2022)

The President of North Macedonia walked an 11-year-old girl with Down syndrome to school after he heard she was being bullied.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2022)

A Taliban fighter directs traffic as a street vendor sells red heart-shaped balloons for Valentine’s Day in Kabul, Afghanistan.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2022)

Members of the Household Cavalry walk past Wellington Arch and a large inflatable heart, on Valentine's Day in London.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2022)

UKRAINE TENSIONS: Ukrainian president Volodymyr Zelensky (front) and German chancellor Olaf Scholz arriving for a joint press conference following a meeting in Kiev, Ukraine. Mr Scholz is in Kyiv to show solidarity and support for Ukraine amid fears of a Russian invasion. Photograph: Sergey Dolzhenko/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2022)

Eminem takes a knee during the Super Bowl LVI half-time show


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2022)

Joan Wakeman visited Ron, her husband of 64 years and a resident of a dementia nursing home in Cheltenham, UK, having been apart for Valentine's Day last year because of coronavirus restrictions
Mikal Ludlow Photography


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2022)

Buyers at the Flower Market look at Valentine's Day flowers for purchase in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz reportedly told Vladimir Putin by phone before Christmas that he would strive for a 'qualified reset' in relations

_Olaf Scholz, the German chancellor, faced allegations of “appeasement” and betraying his own coalition partners following reports he is seeking a meeting with Vladimir Putin to “reset” relations with the Kremlin….

https://news.yahoo.com/olaf-scholz-accused-appeasing-vladimir-201942517.html_


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

Russian tanks of the Western Military District units return to their permanent deployment sites in an unknown location in Russia in this still image taken from a handout video


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

Novak Djokovic says he would rather miss out on grand slams than be vaccinated against Covid. Asked if he would miss the French Open over his vaccine stance, he replied: “That is the price that I’m willing to pay.” Asked if this was also his attitude towards Wimbledon, he said: “Yes.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

He finally gave up and settled._ 

In three weeks, on March 10, Prince Andrew was due to be interrogated under oath for two days by one of the world’s most ferociously skilled lawyers, David Boies – a man who’s made his name by crushing the rich and powerful into quivering wrecks with masterful cross-examinations that have become the stuff of legal legend…_*Piers Morgan*


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

Hong Kong
People lie in beds outside a medical centre as the region faces its worst coronavirus wave to date
Photograph: Peter Parks/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

Bangkok, Thailand
A diner tries a dish of spicy red ants’ eggs and queen ant salad at Exofood Thailand, a progressive organic insect farm and laboratory
Photograph: Rungroj Yongrit/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

Birmingham, England
A mural by Akse P19 of the actor Cillian Murphy as Peaky Blinders’ crime boss Tommy Shelby, in the historic Deritend area before the start of the show’s sixth and final series
Photograph: Jacob King/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 15, 2022)

Connecticut State Police Detective Barbara Mattson holds up a Bushmaster AR-15 rifle, the same make and model of the gun used in the Sandy Hook School shooting [Jessica Hill/AP Photo]

_The families of nine victims of a 2012 mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Connecticut have agreed to settle a lawsuit against the manufacturer of an AR-15 semi-automatic rifle used to massacre 20 six- and seven-year-old students and six educators.  Remington will pay $73m to settle the claims of the families who had sued in 2015 saying the company should have never sold such a dangerous weapon to the public. Their focus, the plaintiffs said, was on preventing future mass shootings._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 16, 2022)

People walk in a park filled with a carpet of snowdrops of Burton Agnes Hall, near Bridlington, northern England, Feb. 15, 2022.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 16, 2022)

Note the dark brown area controlled by the Russian-backed separates, it’s smaller than I thought, so much we don’t know about what’s really going on.

https://www.economist.com/the-econo...k0E_BlRb6QhxSdyD9UMaAj0vEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2022)

Kamila Valieva of the ROC reacts after competing in the women’s free skate program during the figure skating competition at the Winter Olympics.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2022)

Artworks by French painter Paul Cezanne projected on to walls, as part of the Paul Cezanne: Lumieres de Provence (Provence's lights) by artistic director Gianfranco Iannuzzi, at the Atelier des Lumieres in Paris. Photograph: Christophe Pettit Tesson/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2022)

When unvaccinated Novak Djokovic landed in the United Arab Emirates on Wednesday before his return to competition at next week’s Dubai Championships, he was waved through and given a warm welcome, in stark contrast to his arrival in Australia last month.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2022)

Dick Van Dyke and Arlene Silver married in 2012.

Hollywood veteran Dick Van Dyke, 96, proved he’s still got the groove after impressively singing and dancing with his much younger wife, Arlene Silver, for a Valentine’s Day music video.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Members of the National Guard of Ukraine look out of the window as they ride on a bus through the city of Kyiv. More NATO troops headed to Eastern Europe and some nations worked to move their citizens and diplomats out of Ukraine earlier this week as Germany’s chancellor made a last-ditch attempt to head off a feared Russian invasion
Photograph: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Balfron, Scotland
Motorists receive assistance in snowy conditions
Photograph: Jeff J Mitchell/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

A protester dressed as a clown stands before Israeli police during a demonstration in the flashpoint neighbourhood of Sheikh Jarrah in Israeli-annexed east Jerusalem on February 18, 2022 RONALDO SCHEMIDT AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Patients lie on hospital beds as they wait at a temporary makeshift treatment area outside Caritas Medical Centre in Hong Kong where hospitals reached 90% capacity and Covid quarantine facilities were at their limit.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 209138
> 
> Kamila Valieva of the ROC reacts after competing in the women’s free skate program during the figure skating competition at the Winter Olympics.


Child abuse.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Glencoe, Scotland
Members of the Royal Oak Society attend the Glencoe Massacre commemoration on the 330th anniversary. The massacre took place in the Scottish Highlands on 13 February 1692, when government forces murdered members of the clan MacDonald for failing to pledge their allegiance to monarchs William II and Mary II
Photograph: Jeff J Mitchell/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Irish Photographer of the year. Nature and the environment: 1st - A starling murmuration over Lough Ennell, Co Westmeath. Photograph: James Crombie/Inpho
Crombie spent several months chasing this picture for The Irish Times.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Child abuse.


Yes indeed, poor kid and yet another suspicion of doping hangs over their heads.

_The drug in question - trimetazidine - is typically used to treat angina patients by increasing blood flow to the heart. It is not recommended for use by under 18s yet somehow it found its way into her system._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

Havana, Cuba
Fernando Sergio Paneque, 80, warms up before a training session after almost two years of lockdown
Photograph: Amanda Perobelli/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

Women’s single figure skating
Gold medallist Russia’s Anna Shcherbakova
Photograph: Sébastien Bozon/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

Feb 19, 2022: An instructor shows a young woman how to use a grenade during a training with members of the Georgian Legion, a paramilitary unit formed mainly by ethnic Georgian volunteers to fight against Russian forces in Ukraine in 2014, in Kyiv. Separatist leaders in eastern Ukraine have ordered a full military mobilization amid growing fears in the West that Russia is planning to invade the neighboring country. The announcement on Saturday came amid a spike in violence along the line of contact between Ukrainian forces and the pro-Russia rebels in recent days.
EFREM LUKATSKY, AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

A Nepalese policeman fires tear gas as protesters opposing a proposed U.S. half billion dollars grant for Nepal clash with them as the parliament debates the contentious aid in Kathmandu, Nepal, Sunday, Feb. 20, 2022. Opposition to the grant comes mainly from two Communist parties that are part of the coalition government who claim the conditions in the grant agreement will prevail over Nepal's laws and threaten the country's sovereignty. (AP Photo/Niranjan Shreshta) (AP Photo)


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

February 18, 2022: A local resident of the Ukrainian-controlled village of Stanytsia Luhanska, Luhansk region, gestures as she cleans up debris from her home after the shelling by Russia-Backed separatists. Eastern Ukraine was experiencing new shelling, the Ukrainian army and pro-Russian separatists accusing each other of using heavy weapons, an upsurge in violence that feeds fears of Russian invasion.
 ALEKSEY FILIPPOV, AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

Firefighers take a body from the burned Italian-flagged Euroferry Olympia, off the coast of the Ionian island of Corfu, on Sunday. Photograph: Hellenic Fire Service/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 20, 2022)

A new nursery rhyme is doing the rounds at Buckingham Palace: ‘The grand old Duke of York, he had 12 million quid. He gave it to someone he’d never met, for something he never did’


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 21, 2022)

_Pro-Russian activists react after Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree recognizing two Russian-backed breakaway regions in eastern Ukraine as independent entities, in the separatist-controlled city of Donetsk, Ukraine, Feb. 21, 2022.

_Russia could now move in troops at the request of separatist officials, or to protect hundreds of thousands of residents who have been granted Russian passports, justifying an intervention as a defence of its citizens. Ukraine would then either have to accept the loss of a huge chunk of territory, or face an armed conflict against its vastly more powerful neighbour….. https://insiderpaper.com/putin-to-recognise-ukraine-rebel-territories-as-independent-kremlin/


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 21, 2022)

Kiev, Ukraine
Activists perform in front of the Russian embassy. Eleven broken doors were installed as a symbol of 11 broken lives of civic journalists and Crimean Tatars. More than a hundred activists and Crimean Tatars have been detained by the Russian authorities for their civic stance since the annexation of Crimea in 2014
Photograph: Sergey Dolzhenko/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 21, 2022)

Sydney, Australia
Travellers are welcomed at Sydney International Airport as tourists are now permitted to enter the country.  Signs read ‘naggangbi, gamay nhay” or “welcome” in the language of the Gamayngal people.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 21, 2022)

Hamburg, Germany
A police officer unglues the hand of a demonstrator from the asphalt, during climate activist protests
Photograph: Christian Charisius/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 21, 2022)

Baby sea turtles head towards the sea during the sunset at Lhoknga beach in Aceh province, Indonesia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

New York, US
Ilyasah Shabazz, an author and the daughter of Malcom X, addresses a gathering to celebrate her father’s life and legacy on the 57th anniversary of his death yesterday
Photograph: Anadolu agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

People leave after the opening ceremony of the Museum of the Future, an exhibition space for innovative and futuristic ideas in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

In this photo provided by the Federation Council of the Federal Assembly of the Russian Federation, lawmakers listen to the national
anthem as they attend a session in Moscow. Lawmakers gave President Putin permission to use military forces outside the country.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

CRISIS ESCALATES: 22 February 2022. Ukrainians protest in front of the Russian embassy in Kyiv, Ukraine, after Russian president Vladimir Putin officially recognised breakaway regions of eastern Ukraine as independent states and ordered the deployment of 'peacekeeping' troops to the Donbas, triggering an expected series of economic sanctions by Western countries. Photograph: Sergey Dolzhenko/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

SAD TIME: Mourners at the funeral of Ukrainian Army Captain Anton Sidorov in Kyiv, Ukraine, after he was killed by shelling in eastern Ukraine on Saturday. Photograph: Brendan Hoffman/New York Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

NATO Secretary General Jens in Brussels, 22 Feb. 2022.

World leaders hit back with non-military actions in hopes of averting a full-blown war in Europe. Germany made the first big move, taking steps to halt certification of the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline from Russia — a massive, lucrative deal long sought by Moscow but criticized by the U.S. for increasing Europe’s reliance on Russian energy supplies.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

The U.K. has slapped economic sanctions on five Russian banks and three wealthy individuals - Gennady Timchenko, Boris Rotenberg and Igor Rotenberg. They will see their U.K. assets frozen and be banned from travelling to the country and all individuals in the UK and entities will also be barred from having any dealings with them.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2022)

Greenwich, UK
The Trafalgar Coat, worn by Admiral Nelson at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805, is moved before being 3D digitalised for the National Maritime Museum’s website. The hole from the bullet that killed him is visible in the left shoulder of the coat
Photograph: Dominic Lipinski/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2022)

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, walks with Denmark’s Crown Princess Mary at the Amalienborg courtyard in Copenhagen, Denmark _REUTERS_


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2022)

A woman holds her dog as she waits with others to cross from Ukrainian government controlled areas to pro-Russian separatists’ controlled territory in Stanytsia Luhanska, the only crossing point open daily, in the Luhansk region, eastern Ukraine, Tuesday, Feb. 22, 2022. (AP)


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2022)

CEREMONY: Russian president Vladimir Putin (right) attends a wreath-laying ceremony at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in the Alexander Garden of Moscow’s Kremlin, in Russia, during the national celebration of the Day of Defender of the Fatherland. Photograph: Alexei Nikolsky/Kremlin pool/Sputnik/Pool


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

Russians in Moscow watch a televised address by Vladimir Putin about authorising a military operation in the Ukrainian Donbass region. He announced the aim is to ‘demilitarise and denazify Ukraine, as well as bring to justice those who committed numerous bloody crimes against civilians’
Photograph: Sergei Ilnitsky/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

The UK ambassador to the UN, Barbara Woodward, and the US ambassador to the UN, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, talk while the Ukraine ambassador to the UN, Sergiy Kyslytsya, speaks on his phone after an emergency meeting at the UN headquarters in New York
Photograph: Jason Szenes/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
A woman reacts as she waits for a train to leave Kyiv
Photograph: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

People wait in a traffic jam as they leave the city of Kharkiv, Ukraine. Reuters/Antonio Bronic


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

A placard featuring an image of Russian President Putin which reads: “We are with him for the sovereignty of Russia!  And you?” is seen in front of the Russian State Duma building in central Moscow.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

RUSSIAN EMBASSY: A garda at the entrance to the Russian embassy in Dublin where red paint was poured on the coat of arms of the Russian Federation following the country’s invasion of Ukraine. Photograph: Brian Lawless/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

Moscow, Russia
Pakistan’s prime minister. Imran Khan, attends a wreath-laying ceremony at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Moscow’s Alexander Garden by the Kremlin Wall
Photograph: Sergei Savostyanov/TASS


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2022)

A man reacts on the phone as he stands beside a body lying on the ground after bombings on the eastern Ukraine town of Chuhuiv as Russian armed forces attempt to invade Ukraine. Photograph: Aris Messinis/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

Russia has warned that the accession of either Finland or Sweden to the defense alliance NATO would spark a serious response from Moscow. "We regard the Finnish government's commitment to a military non-alignment policy as an important factor in ensuring security and stability in northern Europe," spokesperson Zakharova said during a news briefing in Moscow.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Natali Sevriukova reacts near her home following a rocket attack in the city of Kyiv. Fighting reached the suburbs and historical centre of Kyiv as Russian troops closed in on the Ukrainian capital, while Moscow indicated it was ready to talk and Ukraine’s president, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, pleaded for international help.
Photograph: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
People rest in the Kyiv subway, using it as a bomb shelter.
Photograph: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

A man holding a placard reading ‘No occupation of Ukraine’ in Moscow.
Photograph: Konstantin Zavrazhin/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Snowdrops shoot into bloom
Photograph: Ukrinform/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

A man from Ukraine reacts as he and a child arrive in Ubla, Slovakia


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

Russia has warned that the accession of either Finland or Sweden to the defense alliance NATO would spark a serious response from Moscow. "We regard the Finnish government's commitment to a military non-alignment policy as an important factor in ensuring security and stability in northern Europe," spokesperson Zakharova said during a news briefing in Moscow.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

Swiss President Ignazio Cassis addresses a news conference after a meeting of the Swiss government Bundesrat in Bern, Switzerland February 24, 2022. REUTERS/Arnd Wiegmann

Swiss banks will halt new business, but not freeze assets.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2022)

“How can I be a Nazi?”  President Volodymyr Zelenskiv said, who comes from a family partially wiped out in the Holocaust.  “Explain it to my grandfather, who went through the entire war in the infantry of the Soviet army, and died a colonel in an independent Ukraine” he said.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 26, 2022)

The Bow Fiddle rock at Portknockie on the Moray coast - with traces of snow on it.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2022)

Russian daily _Novaya Gazeta_ said it would publish editions in Russian and Ukrainian. Editor Dmitri Murátov, winner of the Nobel Peace Prize in 2021, wrote: “Together with pain, we feel a sense of shame. What is the next step? A nuclear war? Only a Russian opposition movement against the war can save the life of this planet.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2022)

From its own stockpile, the German government will send 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 Stinger anti-aircraft defense systems to Ukraine. “The Russian invasion of Ukraine marks a turning point,” German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said. “It threatens our entire post-war order. It is our duty to do our utmost to support Ukraine in defending itself against Vladimir Putin’s invading army. Germany stands closely by Ukraine’s side.”


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)

He changed his mind, thank goodness!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2022)

Communist MP, Mikhail Matveev saying outright: 'I think that the war should be stopped immediately".
Matveev is a member of the Communist Party of the Russian Federation (CPRF) which sits in opposition to President Putin and the United Russia party.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2022)

Starlink is now live in the nation, according to Elon Musk. “Starlink service is now active in Ukraine. More terminals en route.”

Musk was replying to Mykhailo Fedorov, Vice Prime Minister of Ukraine and Minister of Digital Transformation of Ukraine, asked Musk: “while you try to colonize Mars — Russia try to occupy Ukraine! While your rockets successfully land from space — Russian rockets attack Ukrainian civil people! We ask you to provide Ukraine with Starlink stations and to address sane Russians to stand.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2022)

*Raf Sanchez, NBC News tweeted*

My hotel in Moscow asked me to settle the bill early because they aren’t sure if credit cards are going to work once SWIFT sanctions kick in.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Ukraine is creating an international territorial defense legion consisting of foreigners who want to join the resistance to Russian occupiers and protect world security, the Ukrainian President's Office has said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Hundreds of Ukrainians and their descendants who live outside Ukraine in cities around the world have asked to join the fight, the Ukrainian foreign minister said.

British Foreign Secretary Liz Truss has said she “won’t oppose” British nationals who travel to Ukraine to fight the Russians. The new unit is reminiscent of the International Brigades set up by left-wingers in the Spanish Civil War, drawing thousands of foreign volunteers including literary greats from George Orwell to WH Auden.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Switzerland’s neutrality has finally been tested. It is no longer a safe haven for the assets of Russia’s richest and most powerful. Instead, they have said that Russian individuals and companies hit with EU sanctions, will no longer be able to hide them in Switzerland.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

The International Judo Federation announces the suspension of Vladimir Putin’s status as Honorary President and Ambassador of the International Judo Federation.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Thousands of Berliners gather in Tiergarten park to protest against the ongoing war in Ukraine. Photograph: Sean Gallup/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

A video screen displays the Ukrainian flag during the English League Cup final soccer match between Chelsea and Liverpool at Wembley stadium in London


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Asher Joseph Cherkaskyi, left, a lieutenant in Dnipro’s Territorial Defence Force, with his son David and Dimtro Wollnets, right
TIMES PHOTOGRAPHER JACK HILL

 Ukraine’s Jews mock Putin’s antisemitism claim and stand their ground


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

The town of Lismore in Northern NSW has been devastated by the aftermath of Cyclone Debbie. Efforts have been underway to evacuate the entire town as flood waters rise, with hundreds of people trapped in their homes.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Valeri Karpin is the manager of the Russia national team

FIFA has told Russia to complete their upcoming games in neutral territory under the name the Football Union of Russia without their flag and anthem following the invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2022)

Andrey Klimov , head of the Federation Council Commission for the Protection of Russian Sovereignty , said that people who are planning on transporting weapons from the West, once they cross the border, will become targets.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2022)

The ruble is now worth less than one US cent after SWIFT bank sanctions cut Russia off from the global banking system. The decline of the ruble will ultimately hurt the Russian people, not just the elites who were the initial targets.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2022)

The Opera House in Sydney Australia is illuminated with the colours of Ukraine’s national flag.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2022)

Ukraine Receives Truckload of Starlink Terminals

After requesting to Elon Musk for Starlink satellite internet access for Ukraine, the SpaceX CEO responded a mere 10 hours later to say the service was active in the country, while also adding more terminals were coming.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2022)

Rogers Place arena sitting empty after the cancellation of the IIHF World Junior Hockey Championship in Edmonton. (Jason Franson/CP)

_The International Ice Hockey Federation has suspended Russia and Belarus from every age category in international play until further notice._


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Yet, I feel sorry for the competitors.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2022)

Lismore McDonald's before and during the floods. Composite: Jason O'Brien/Google Maps/AAP

It won't stop raining.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

The French Finance Minister, Bruno Le Maire has warned “we will bring about the collapse of the Russian economy.” He is drawing up a list of oligarch-owned assets in France, including yachts, property and bank accounts, for seizure.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

DEATH AND DESTRUCTION: Emergency personnel carry a body out of city hall in Kharkiv, Ukraine, after major damage due to Russian shelling. Photograph: Sergey BOBOK/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

RIFLE CONVOY: Members of a Ukrainian civil defense unit pass assault rifles to the opposite side of a blown-up bridge on Kyiv's northern front. Satellite photos show a Russian convoy stretching for dozens of kilometres which is advancing slowly toward the Ukrainian capital. Photograph: Aris Messinis/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

WALKOUT: Diplomats walk out in a protest against Russia's invasion of Ukraine while a pre-recorded video message by Russia's foreign minister Sergei Lavrov (on screen) is played at the 49th session of the UN Human Rights Council at the European HQ of the United Nations in Geneva, Switzerland. Photograph: Salvatore Di Nolfi/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

EXISTENTIAL MOMENT: A woman hugs a girl as refugees from Ukraine wait for transport at the Moldova-Ukraine border checkpoint near the town of Palanca. Photograph: Nikolay Doychinov/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

Evgeniy Maloletka/AP
A wounded 6 year old girl arrives at a hospital in Mariupol, Ukraine on Sunday. After a desperate effort by doctors to save her, she passed away. One of the doctors looked into the camera of an Associated Press video-journalist in the room and said “Show this to Putin”.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

Soaring gas prices are seen in Los Angeles, California, Feb. 28, 2022.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

A customer walks past plastic covered shelves with alcoholic beverages banned for sale in a supermarket in Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2022)

A Russian professor, Valery Solovey, has claimed Vladimir Putin has hidden his family members in an underground bunker to protect them from the unfolding conflict. “In fact, it is not a bunker, but a whole underground city, equipped with the latest science and technology.”

He warned: “I hope this means something to you?


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 4, 2022)

The BBC is resorting to broadcasting news bulletins over shortwave radio in Russia after the country blocked access to BBC websites. They announced it was bringing back the WWII-era broadcasting technology in the region just hours before its sites were banned. News of the ban was also reported by Russian state news agency RIA.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2022)

A man gestures in front of an evacuation rain at Kyiv central train station in Ukraine.

This reminds me of the children being evacuated from London during the Blitz.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2022)

Volunteers hold a basket with handmade Molotov cocktails during a self-defence civilian course on the outskirts of Lviv, western Ukraine.

The resolve of these people is amazing.  Much respect to them all.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2022)

Destroyed Russian armored vehicles litter the street in the city of Bucha, west of Kyiv, Ukraine

If Putin sees this photo, he will go berserk.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2022)

A machine-gunned bus is photographed after an ambush in the city of Kyiv, Ukraine


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

Kraków, Poland
Refugees from Ukraine rest at a temporary shelter in the city’s main train station. The number of people fleeing Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has exceeded 1.5 million, making it Europe’s fastest growing refugee crisis since the second world war, according to the United Nations
Photograph: Louisa Gouliamaki/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

A lone bison feeds on sun-cured grasses next to a cluster of hot springs and fumaroles above Yellowstone Lake, the largest lake in North America above 7,000 feet. Photo Steven Fuller


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

Kyiv mayor and former Ukrainian heavyweight boxing world champion Wladimir Klitschko, congratulates newly married members of the Ukrainian Territorial Defense Forces Lesia Ivashchenko and Valerii Fylvmonov after a wedding ceremony at a checkpoint in Kyiv.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

About 2000 sheep are led on the Champs-Elysees Avenue to close the International Agricultural Fair in Paris


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

Ukrainian refugees queue to apply for residency permits at the Czech Republic's foreigner-police headquarters in Prague. More than one million civilians have fled the war to neighbouring countries, including Poland, Romania, Slovakia, Hungary and Moldova.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

Members of Parliament applaud Ukraine's ambassador to the UK, Vadym Prystaiko, who was watching Prime Minister's Questions from the House of Commons gallery, in London. Speaker Lindsay Hoyle said: "Your excellence, we generally do not allow applause in this chamber but on this occasion, the House quite rightly wants to demonstrate our respect and support for your country and its people in the most difficult of times."


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

A "President Zelensky Way" sign placed in front of the Russian embassy in Washington, DC, on Sunday, March 6, 2022.Claude Taylor, Mad Dog PAC


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

Irpin, Ukraine
A member of the Ukrainian armed forces helps to evacuate a child from the town via the only escape route used by locals after days of heavy shelling
Photograph: Carlos Barría/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

Weliweriya, Sri Lanka
A man places a sheet on the body of the elephant Nadugamuwa Raja, who carried a golden casket of relics at an annual Buddhist pageant. The death has initiated calls for a state funeral
Photograph: AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

Alexandra 12, holds her sister Esysea 6, who cries as she waves at her mother Irina while members of the Jewish community of Odessa board a bus to flee Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in Odessa, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

Emin Sansar/Getty Images
In the capital Kyiv, people flocked to the train station to flee the city after Russia announced a temporary ceasefire


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

Min Sansar/Getty Images
Two ceasefire attempts in Mariupol, where people are running out of food, collapsed at the weekend


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2022)

Ukraine’s first International legion of territorial defense forces– fighters from the US, Mexico, India, Sweden, and more.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

*Calais, France*
Ukrainian refugees who have fled the conflict sit with British government officials filling out paperwork as they seek to enter the UK, at the ferry terminal. The Home Office has been accused of having a chaotic response to the Ukraine refugee crisis, amid confusion over whether more measures will be introduced to help people seek sanctuary in the UK
Photograph: Gareth Fuller/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

Lahore, Pakistan
Women of the religious Islamic party hold placards as they march to mark International Women’s Day
Photograph: Arif Ali/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

A woman comforts her child as a pet dog looks on at a refugee shelter after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in Beregsurany, Hungary, 7 March. Reuters/Bernadett Szabo


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, on the screen, received a standing ovation after he addresses British lawmakers by video link in the House of Commons in London, 8 March 2022. The Ukranian leader urged the UK to increase sanctions on Russia, tpo recognize Russia as “a terrorist country” and to keep Ukraine’s skies safe.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

Reuters
This aerial view shows a residential building that was destroyed by shelling in the town of Borodyanka, near Kyiv


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

DOWNTOWN KYIV: A woman carries her shopping past Czech hedgehog defence beams in downtown Kyiv. Russia’s military invasion of Ukraine has caused destruction of civilian infrastructure as well as civilian casualties, with tens of thousands internally displaced and more than two million refugees fleeing Ukraine, according to the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. Photograph: Zurab Kurtsikidze/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2022)

McDonald's, Starbucks, Coca-Cola and PepsiCo are the latest multinational companies to announce they're pausing business operations in Russia *to protest against the Russian invasion of Ukraine.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

An injured pregnant woman is taken from the wreckage of the destroyed children’s hospital in Mariupol


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

UKRAINE CRISIS: Ukrainian servicemen and family members attend a funeral ceremony for three Ukrainian soldiers killed in fighting with Russian forces, in Lviv. Photograph: Mykola Tys/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

DEEP END: The stern of the wreck of Endurance, Ernest Shackleton's ship, which has been found in the Weddell Sea. Photograph: Falklands Maritime Heritage Trust/National Geographic/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

Luhansk, Ukraine
A wounded Ukrainian serviceman is passed a cigarette after a battle with Russian troops
Photograph: Anatolii Stepanov/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

Olga hugs her boyfriend Vlodomyr as they say goodbye prior to his deployment closer to the front line, amid Russia's invasion of Ukraine, at the train station in Lviv, Ukraine


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

Houses inundated with floodwaters from an overflowing Hawkesbury River are pictured in the Windsor suburb of Sydney
_AFP via Getty Images_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

Health authorities have blocked Novak Djokovic from entering the United States, and the world No.2 has subsequently withdrawn from a pair of major American tournaments.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2022)

Sydney, Australia
Russian loyalists have taken to the streets outside the Kremlin's Australian embassy to show their support for their country's invasion of Ukraine. Sydney-based Russians have repeatedly gathered outside the consulate in Woollahra in the city's east over the past two weeks to show their support for the war. Led by ultra pro-Vladimir Putin activist Simeon Boikov, dozens stood outside the consulate again on Wednesday bearing the flags and insignia of their homeland.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 212246
> 
> McDonald's, Starbucks, Coca-Cola and PepsiCo are the latest multinational companies to announce they're pausing business operations in Russia *to protest against the Russian invasion of Ukraine.*


Just want to point out that McDonald's Corporation announced that they will keep paying their now jobless Ukrainian employees. I'm not sure for how long, and not sure how, logistically. Maybe they have company offices there, and displaced employees can pick up their checks, or maybe they can mail them.

I'm not a fan of McDonald's, but that's an awesome gesture.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

*Norway hosts 30,000 NATO troops for exercises *

For a month from Thursday, troops from 27 countries including the US, UK, Germany and France will help practise the defence of Norway from air, sea, and land. The exercise is taking place throughout the Nordic country as well as in the Atlantic and North and Norwegian seas. Neighbouring Finland and Sweden, which are not part of NATO but where public pressure to join the alliance is rising, will also take part.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

A small number of British soldiers have disobeyed orders and may have travelled to Ukraine to fight, the British Army has confirmed. The soldiers were absent without leave and may have gone to Ukraine "in a personal capacity", the Army said. "We are actively and strongly encouraging them to return to the UK," a spokesperson added. All service personnel are banned from travelling to Ukraine until further notice.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Goldman Sachs announced that it will be shutting down its operations in Russia.“Goldman Sachs is winding down its business in Russia in compliance with regulatory and licensing requirements," Goldman Sachs said in a statement. The company added, "We are focused on supporting our clients across the globe in managing or closing out pre-existing obligations in the market and ensuring the wellbeing of our people."


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Structured ambush. Ukrainian officials claim the military have defeated a Russian tank regiment outside the capital Kyiv and videos appear to show a number of tanks on fire or destroyed. Source: CNN


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Ciorescu, Moldova
People from Ukraine at a futsal arena that has been turned into a refugee camp
Photograph: Ciro Fusco/Ansa/Zuma/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Antalya, Turkey
The Russian foreign ministry spokesperson, Maria Zakharova, speaks to the media as Turkey, Russia and Ukraine’s foreign ministers hold face-to-face talks
Photograph: Ozan Köse/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Valerii Sushkevych, President of the Ukraine National Paralympic Committee, and the Ukraine delegration raise their fists and pose with a banner after a speech to the media at the Paralympic Village, Zhangjiakou, China, 10 March, 2022. Thomas Lovelock/OIS


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

New members of the Territorial Defence Forces train to operate RPG-7 anti-bank launcher during Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in Kyiv, 9 March. Reuters/Valentyn Orirenko


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

People line up at a Uniqlo store in St. Petersburg, Russia, after an announcement by the Japanese clothing company it is suspending its trade in Russia starting March 21.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

AMBUSH: Ukrainian servicemen visit their comrade in hospital on March 10 -  Vitaliy 'Bullet Proof' lost his hand in a battle near Hoholiv, Kyiv area the day before.   Yesterday, a column of Russian tanks and armoured vehicles in Brovary was forced to turn back after an ambush by Ukrainian forces. Photograph: Anastasia Vlasova/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Last week Ukrainian intelligence said that a Chechen hit squad sent to kill Zelensky had been eliminated in Kyiv after information was handed to them by Russian spies “who do not want to take part in this bloody war”.  Source:  The Times, UK


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Ukrainian Prime Minister Denys Shmyhal said the government will create a food reserve to feed the country's people and armed forces during the Russian invasion. (REUTERS)

The country, which traditionally starts spring field planting preparations in late February or early March, has said farmers will start sowing in safe areas, but could face a shortage of fuel and seeds.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2022)

Spotted in San Clemente, CA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

*IRINA BALACHUK - THURSDAY, 10 MARCH 2022, 15:11*
_President Volodymyr Zelensky has signed a law relating to the compulsory seizure in Ukraine of the property of the Russian Federation and its residents.

https://www.pravda.com.ua/eng/news/2022/03/10/7330086/_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

Kharkiv, Ukraine
A soldier walks past the vertical tail fin of a Russian Su-34 bomber in a damaged building
Photograph: Andrew Marienko/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

Civilians who volunteered to join the Territorial Defence Forces train on weapons in Odessa, Ukraine


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

MYKOLAIV: A woman grieves as she pays her last respects during the funeral of a man killed in a cemetery in Mykolaiv, a city on the shores of the Black Sea that has been under Russian attack for days. He was throwing Molotov cocktails when the Russians caught him. They tied his hands and executed him. Outside, in the courtyard of the forensic institute where the morgue is located, the snow is constantly falling on corpses wrapped in grey plastic body bags, waiting to be evacuated. Photograph: Bulent Kilic/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

*Roman Abramovich plans to sell Chelsea Football Club*

Mr Abramovich bought Chelsea in 2003, turning the perennial also-rans into serial winners with unlimited transfer funds after he became rich on the chaotic privatization of state assets in 1990s Russia. He has denied claims that he bought the London club on President Vladimir Putin's orders, to expand Russia's influence abroad in the early 2000s.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> *IRINA BALACHUK - THURSDAY, 10 MARCH 2022, 15:11*
> _President Volodymyr Zelensky has signed a law relating to the compulsory seizure in Ukraine of the property of the Russian Federation and its residents.
> 
> https://www.pravda.com.ua/eng/news/2022/03/10/7330086/_


The US has done that before. During the Revolutionary War, a union officer could walk into your house and say "This is now the property of The Federal Government" and then turn to his second-in-command and say "Dibs on _this_ room!"

(cheesy joke, sorry. I know the situation isn't funny)


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

People take cover along a road in Irpin as Russian forces target the area with shells. Photograph: Amin Sansar/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
People crowd under a destroyed bridge as they try to flee by crossing the Irpin river on the outskirts of Kyiv
Photograph: Felipe Dana/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

Irpin, Ukraine
Soldiers help an elderly woman in a wheelchair as they evacuate the city
Photograph: Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2022)

Birmingham’s National Exhibition Centre hosts the return of its famous canine competition this week as 16,000 dogs of all shapes and sizes arrive from across the world to compete for the coveted best in show awards.



A woman is embraced by her Great Dane after its turn in the show ring
Photograph: Oli Scarff/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 12, 2022)

Jerusalem is a constructive place to hold ceasefire negotiations with Ukraine and Russia, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky told reporters on Saturday as he gave a positive boost to Prime Minister Naftali Bennett’s efforts to mediate an end to the war.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2022)

Russians are fleeing to the West in what may be their last chance before a new Iron Curtain falls, with some desperately walking across borders in the middle of the night. A growing number of Russians, mostly members of the well-educated, urban middle class, have snapped up plane tickets.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2022)

Military Chaplain Nikolay Medynsky blesses a Ukrainian soldier before he is deployed to the frontline, as Russia's attack on the Ukraine continues, in Kyiv.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2022)

"My job is bombs. If I find dead people, I call in their location and get on with my work defusing anything that hasn’t gone off. I am trying to prevent more people dying. There isn’t much I can do for those who’ve already gone”. Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2022)

Pattaya, Thailand
Elephants enjoy a buffet of fruit and vegetables at Nong Nooch tropical garden during Thailand’s National Elephant Day celebration
Photograph: Athit Perawongmetha/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2022)

DRIFT ALONG: A pack of skiers on its way from Maloja to S-Chanf as part of the 52nd annual Engadin skiing marathon in Sils, Switzerland. Photograph: Peter Klaunzer/Keystone via AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2022)

McDonald's estimates that its store closures in Russia will cost the company *$50 million per month*. The fast-food giant is continuing to pay the wages of its 62,000 Russian workers. It has nearly 850 restaurants in Russia, most of which are owned by the company.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

So many citizens of Canada have shown up in Ukraine to fight for the country’s new foreign legion, the organization has set up a separate Canadian battalion. The 550 would-be fighters that have arrived from Canada so far are part of a battalion based in Kyiv.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

During Russian Channel 1’s evening news broadcast, a woman ran onto the set with a sign: “No war…Don’t believe the propaganda. They’re lying to you here.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

Kandahar, Afghanistan
A farmer works in a poppy field in Zhari district
Photograph: Javed Tanveer/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

Medics assist a wounded resident from an area in Kyiv destroyed through shelling as Russia’s assault on Ukraine continues. Gleb Garanich/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

President Zelensky visits an injured Ukrainian serviceman at a military hospital in Kyivm Ukraine. Ukrainian Presidential Press Service/via Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

Police officers prepare to enter a mansion reportedly belonging to Russian billionaire Oleg Deripaska who was placed on Britain’s sanctions list last week as squatters occupy it in Belgravia, London.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

RESCUER'S ARMS: An elderly woman hugs a fireman after being rescued from an apartment building hit by shelling in the Obolon district of Kyiv, Ukraine. A Russian air strike killed one and wounded several others, emergency services said. Photograph: State Emergency Service of Ukraine/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

*NATO *has amassed 30,000 troops and 50 warships near Russia's border for military exercises. The drill, named Cold Response, kicked off yesterday in Norway. Troops from more than 25 countries will take part.

*However,* *Cold Response is a Norwegian-led military exercise held in northern Norway every second year.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

A woman reacts as she stands outside destroyed apartment blocks following Russian shelling in the northwestern Obolon district of Kyiv.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 15, 2022)

The Kelpies - 100 ft. high stainless steel structures in S.W. Scotland.  Captured here illuminated in Yellow and Blue in support of Ukraine.



Photo by John Hastings.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2022)

Tracers are seen in the night sky as Ukrainian servicemen fire on a drone in Kyiv, Ukraine, March 14, 2022.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2022)

Two Russian soilders broke down crying during an interview on March 15, 2022, saying they were sorry for killing Ukrainians and that Vladimir Putin made a “terrible mistake.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2022)

BRAVE NEW WORLD: An elderly woman is helped from a burning apartment building in Kyiv on Tuesday after strikes on residential areas killed at least two people, Ukrainian emergency services said, while Russian troops intensified their attacks on the Ukrainian capital. Photograph: Aris Messinis/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2022)

SHELL SHOCKED: A woman waits in the cold after being rescued from her apartment building by firefighters after it was hit by a Russian attack in the early morning, in the Sviatoshynskyi District of Kyiv, Ukraine. Photograph: Chris McGrath/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2022)

GREEN GIANTS: Eileen McDermott (left) and Bernie Preston prepare their wares at their St Patrick's Day stall on College Green, Dublin. Photograph: Tom Honan


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2022)

People take photos as technicians and art handlers move the “Baptism of Christ” by Baroque painter Peter Paul Rubens inside a gallery at the Royal Museum of Fine Arts in Antwerp, Belgium


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 16, 2022)

Irpin, Ukraine. Andriy Kulik is trying to comfort his dog, paralyzed by fear and refusint to walk after shelling.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 16, 2022)

The prima ballerina Olga Smirnova, one of Russia’s biggest dance stars, has quit the Bolshoi Ballet company in Moscow after denouncing the Russian invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 16, 2022)

Canada’s PM Justin Trudeau stands up as Ukrainian President Zelensky who appears on a screen, addressed the Canadian parliament in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. 15 Marcy. Reuters/Patrick Doyle


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 16, 2022)

Dmytro Kovalenko (foreground) manager of Ukrainian restaurant Streecha in New York and employees watch Ukrainian President Zelenskyy deliver an address to the US Congress.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 16, 2022)

TRUE COLOURS: American-Irish actor John C Reilly, posing with members of Clondalkin Youth Band, at an announcement by the St Patrick's Festival in Dublin that he is this year's international guest of honour at the event, running until March 20th. Photograph: Alan Betson


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2022)

Moscow, Russia
Russia’s foreign minister, Sergei Lavrov (right), and his counterpart from the United Arab Emirates, Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed al-Nahyan, attend a meeting
Photograph: Russian foreign affairs ministry/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2022)

Hong Kong, China
Staff erect fences to block the access to Shek O beach. Hong Kong has closed government-managed beaches again in a further tightening of social distancing measures to prevent the spread of Covid
Photograph: Jérôme Favre/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2022)

Shiroishi, Japan
A supermarket is littered with merchandise in Miyagi prefecture after a 7.3-magnitude earthquake
Photograph: Charly Triballeau/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2022)

Larysa Oleksandrivna, 75, stands in front of the ruined facade of her building in the Pavlove Pole residential area. The walls of the building crumbled after an air bomb hit the yard. Oleksandrivna now lives next door, but there is no heating.
Photograph: Andrii Bashtovyi


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2022)

Bagpipes march up Fifth Avenue past St Patrick’s Cathedral during the St Patrick’s Day Parade in New York.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 17, 2022)

Dublin, Ireland
A huge crowd outside the Temple Bar pub in Dublin city centre yesterday afternoon. Photograph: Sam Boal/RollingNews


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
A residential building hit by shelling
Photograph: Maxym Marusenko/NurPhoto/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2022)

A man removes a destroyed curtain inside a school damaged among other residential buildings in Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2022)

KYIV: An injured woman looks on as she receives medical treatment after shelling in a residential area in Kyiv on March 18th, as Russian troops try to encircle the Ukrainian capital as part of their slow-moving offensive. Authorities in Kyiv said one person was killed on Friday when a downed Russian rocket struck a residential building in the capital's northern suburbs. They said a school and playground were also hit. Photograph: Aris Messinis/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2022)

Vitali Klitschko, the mayor of Kyiv and champion boxer yesterday
REUTERS/THOMAS PETER


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 19, 2022)

Grazier John Ellrott said a heatwave that was affecting his property at Morinish and the surrounding Rockhampton region on 7 March culminated in a dry electrical storm. The next day Ellrott discovered his cows dead in a heap in a paddock.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 19, 2022)

A concert in Lviv, Ukraine, is performed on March 16, 2022, to protest Russian attacks. The Lviv Symphony Orchestra and Mikola Lisenko Music Academy held concerts at Rynok Square and Svobody Street.
Abdullah Tevge / Anadolu Agency / Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 20, 2022)

The fifth-largest stockpile of gold in the world belongs to Russia, valued at nearly $140 billion. This is why they bought their gold, it was for a situation just like this…..but if no one will trade it with you, it doesn't matter."

Last week, London's gold marketplace — the most important centre in the world for bullion — banned all bars from Russian refineries, effectively shutting it out of the global trade.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 20, 2022)

During their Ukraine deployment Ramzan Kadyrov’s Chechen units are believed to have lost hundreds of soldiers before eventually returning to Grozny on March 13.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 20, 2022)

London, UK
The Ukrainian ballet dancer Katja Khaniukova and Aitor Arrieta of Spain perform No Man’s Land during Dance for Ukraine, a charity gala to raise funds for people in need in Ukraine, at the London Coliseum
Photograph: Dylan Martinez/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 20, 2022)

Fake IDs for sale in a flea market in Lviv, western Ukraine


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2022)

London, UK
The Speaker of the House of Commons, Lindsay Hoyle (R) welcomes Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe, and her husband, Richard Ratcliffe, at the House of Commons in Westminster. Nazanin was released from detention in Iran after several years.
Photograph: Uk Parliament/Jessica Taylor


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2022)

Reuters / Sunday, March 20, 2022
Tetiana Chornovol, former member of the Ukrainian Parliament, now a service member and operator of an anti-tank guided missile weapon system, pulls an anti-tank missile out of a car at a position on the front line, in the Kyiv region, Ukraine. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2022)

People dig a grave for victims in a street in the besieged southern port city of Mariupol, Ukraine. Reuters/Alexander Ermochenko


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2022)

TOTAL DESTRUCTION: Service personnel examine massive damage of a shopping centre wrought by shelling, in Kyiv, Ukraine. Photograph: Efrem Lukatsky/AP Photo


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2022)

Family and friends follow the hearse of Australian cricket legend Shane Warne for a lap of the ground during a private memorial service at the St Kilda Football Club in Melbourne, Australia. David Caird/Pool


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 21, 2022)

Reporters prepare to enter a recently discovered tomb at the Saqqara area in Giza, Egypt. Reuters/Hanaa Habib


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2022)

Oldmeldrum, Scotland
Geoff Patterson in the still house at Glen Garioch’s Oldmeldrum Distillery in Scotland as it reopens to the public for the first time in two years following a £6m investment from its owner, Beam Suntory
Photograph: Robert Perry/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2022)

Elon Musk, Tesla CEO, right, claps hands at the opening of the Tesla factory Berlin Brandenburg in Gruenheide, Germany.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 22, 2022)

SPRING LEANING: Aoife Banks finds a quiet place within the gardens of IMMA at the Royal Hospital Kilmainham. Photograph: Alan Betson/The Irish Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2022)

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky delivers a speech to the French parliament in Paris yesterday and called on French business giants Renault, Auchan and Leroy Merlin to leave Ukraine. Russia is the second most important market for Renault after home base France.
(Emmanuel Dunand/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2022)

Sailors attend a memorial and funeral service for first rank captain Andrei Paliy, Russia’s Black Sea Fleet deputy commander who was killed in the eastern Ukraine port of Mariupol on 20 March in Sevastopol, Crimea. Reuters/Alexey Pavlishak


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2022)

Kevin Mogford who was in the process of selling his home, walks through his damage after a tornado touched down in Round Rock, Texas. Reuters/Tamir Kalifa


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2022)

Stella Moris departs HMP Belmarsh prison in London after her wedding to WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2022)

A delivery workers passes food to a woman over the barriers of an area under lockdown in Shanghai, China.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2022)

WEAPONS TRAINING: Local people attend weapons training in the southern Ukrainian port city of Odesa amid the Russian invasion. Photograph: Stepan Franko/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz on Thursday dismissed Russia's demand that the EU and U.S. pay for Russian gas in rubles, arguing that most existing gas purchase agreements require payment in euros or U.S. dollars.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

ZURICH, March 24 (Reuters) - Switzerland has frozen around 5.75 billion Swiss francs ($6.17 billion) worth of Russian assets covered by sanctions, and that amount is likely to rise, a government official said on Thursday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

NEW YORK (AP) — The Russian stock market opened yesterday for limited trading under heavy restrictions for the first time since Moscow invaded Ukraine, coming almost a month after prices plunged and the market was shut down as a way to insulate the economy. Foreigners could not sell stocks, and traders were barred from short selling — or betting prices will fall — while the government has said it will spend $10 billion on shares in coming months, a move that should support prices.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

Arctic Circle, Norway
Members of the Norwegian army participate in a military exercise called Cold Response 2022, gathering about 30,000 troops from NATO member countries plus Finland and Sweden
Photograph: Yves Herman/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

Police officers take samples on a balcony after five people appeared to have jumped from their apartment in Montreux, Switzerland. Reuters/Denis Balibouse


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

Ukraine's Klitschko brothers Wladimir (L) and Vitali -- Kyiv's mayor -- vow to fight to the end for their country.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 24, 2022)

Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, (right)
Speculation mounted over the whereabouts of Defense Minister yesterday as the Kremlin spokesperson declined to comment on media reports that he had health problems.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2022)

Skiing in the Cairngorms, Scotland...


Taken by Steven McKenna


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Municipal workers cover the statue of the Italian poet and philosopher Dante Alighieri with sandbags to protect it from shelling in Kyiv. The statue, by Luciano Massari, was inaugurated in 2015 to mark 750 years since Dante’s birth
Photograph: Vadim Ghirdă/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

*Odesa, Ukraine*
The Odesa national Academic Theatre of Opera and Ballet, one of the city’s symbols, is photographed behind a barricade. Russian soldiers with loudhailers were said to be driving around Mariupol falsely claiming that the city of Odesa had fallen and that other havens for refugees were now rejecting fleeing people
Photograph: Sedat Suna/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

Chichester, England
Su Fullwood, the clock curator at Goodwood House, adjusts the hands of a clock in the card room before the switch to British Summer Time this weekend
Photograph: Andrew Matthews/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

A bison to be transferred from Denver Parks and Recreation to Northern Arapaho, Cheyenne and Arapaho tribes in Genesee Park, Colorado
Photograph: David Zalubowski/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

A depiction of the Terminator, made from automobile transmission parts, is placed near a checkpoint in Kyiv, Ukraine. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

President Joe Biden visits with members of the 82nd Airborne Division at the G2A Arena, in Jasionka, Poland. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 25, 2022)

FIFA announced Poland advances directly to the mini-bracket final and Ukraine's mini-bracket semifinal against Scotland is postponed until June. Ukraine is not subject to any ban from FIFA, but the decision has been made on security grounds and a lack of player availability.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 214598
> 
> *Odesa, Ukraine*
> The Odesa national Academic Theatre of Opera and Ballet, one of the city’s symbols, is photographed behind a barricade. Russian soldiers with loudhailers were said to be driving around Mariupol falsely claiming that the city of Odesa had fallen and that other havens for refugees were now rejecting fleeing people
> Photograph: Sedat Suna/EPA


There's a black and white cat in the foreground center.
Go home, Kitty!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich and Ukrainian peace negotiators suffered symptoms of suspected poisoning after a meeting in Kyiv earlier this month. Mr. Abramovich, as well as at least two senior members of the Ukrainian team developed symptoms that included red eyes, constant and painful tearing, and peeling skin on their faces and hands. Mr. Abramovich was reportedly blinded for a few hours.

*They blamed the suspected attack on hard-liners in Moscow who they said wanted to sabotage talks to end the war. A person close to Mr. Abramovich said it wasn’t clear who had targeted the group. *

Despite the suspected poisoning, Mr. Abramovich has decided to remain involved in the peace talks. Ukraine’s president, Volodymyr Zelensky, who has met with Mr. Abramovich, wasn’t affected, and his spokesman said he had no knowledge of the suspected poisoning.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

Ukraine’s deputy prime minister, Iryna Vereshchuk, who is responsible for negotiations with Moscow on returning the remains of deceased Russian soldiers, said that despite repeated offers for Russia to present lists of the missing and have them returned, officials in Moscow were more concerned about covering up the scale of the losses.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

People take shelter in the basement of a school where they have been living for a month as Russian troops camped a few kilometres away looting the city. Photograph: Aris Messinis/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

Director Francis Ford Coppola speaks next to Al Pacino and Robert De Niro as The Godfather is honoured on its 50th anniversary
Photograph: Robyn Beck/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

A woman walks past a poster depicting President Putin holding his own body, as Russia’s invasion of Ukraine continues in Sofia, Bulgaria. Reuters/Spasiyana Sergieva


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

A member of the Household Cavalry lies on the ground after falling from his horse during the Changing of the Guard ceremony in London. Reuters/Tom Nicholson


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

Competitors take part in the Stage 2 of the 36th edition of the Marathon des Sables between Ouest Aguenoun n'Oumerhiout and Rich Mbirika in the Moroccan Sahara desert, central Morocco.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

GUNSHOT WOUND: Oleksii (20), chats with another patient at a hospital in Kyiv, as he recovers from a gunshot wound to the leg he received as a volunteer fighter. Fighting raged across Ukraine on Monday, with Ukrainian forces appearing to make gains in the northeast, and Russia continuing its assault on Mariupol. Photograph: Ivor Prickett/New York Times


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 28, 2022)

Lismore, northern NSW
Campervans that were provided for flood victims who have lost their homes just weeks ago are now having to move to higher ground as more evacuations are predicted.

Although Sydney has escaped major flooding, people living in Lismore and other northern areas of NSW are gearing up for a second flood after still recovering from the last one just weeks ago.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 29, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 215039
> 
> A member of the Household Cavalry lies on the ground after falling from his horse during the Changing of the Guard ceremony in London. Reuters/Tom Nicholson


Note that the Police officers are both armed with pistols and semi automatic weapons. The center of London has had many actual terror attacks over the past decades, so armed Police are everywhere. JimB.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Siege is the way to break the will and humiliate and finally to control said Mouna Khaity, a health researcher who lived through the Syrian government’s five year siege of Eastern Ghouta, an area near Damascus. Once the children get hungry, the fire was gone from their eyes, she said. With little food left, the civilians of Mariupol now realize that the Russians are using hunger as an effective weapon of war.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Firefighters in the Brovary district at a bombed logistics warehouse that contained 50,000 tonnes of food
Photograph: Metin Aktas/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

El Salvador’s president has threatened to punish 16,000 imprisoned gang members if the wave of deadly violence gripping the country continues. Nayib Bukele gave leaders of notorious gangs, including MS-13 and Barrio 18, an ultimatum on Monday, after police reported 87 killings since Friday alone.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Mariupol, Ukraine
A pro-Russia soldier walks near an apartment building destroyed in the Ukraine-Russia conflict
Photograph: Alexander Ermochenko/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Julia, 34, cries next to her daughter Veronika, 6, while talking to the press in Brovary, on the outskirts of Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Russia’s defence minister is ensconced in a nuclear bunker in the Ural mountains, according to investigators, after weeks of speculation about his conspicuous absence. Flight data shows that Sergei Shoigu has been travelling to and from bunkers 1,000 miles east of Moscow since the start of the invasion, as the threat of nuclear war reaches its highest level in decades.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Banda Aceh, Indonesia
Suspected drug smugglers are paraded at a press conference at the regional police headquarters
Photograph: Chaideer Mahyuddin/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

Chongqing, China
Tourists enjoy the azaleas in blossom at Fangniu village
Photograph: He Penglei/China News Service/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

© Reuters/STAFFAn Afghan schoolgirl reads from her notebook as another unpacks her school bag inside a house in Kabul

_WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The World Bank has put four projects in Afghanistan worth $600 million on hold amid concerns over a decision by the country's ruling Islamist leaders to ban girls from returning to public high schools, the bank said._


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz has told President Zelenskiy that Germany is ready to act a security guarantor for Ukraine, The Ukrainian negotiators said in Istanbul that they had proposed that Ukraine adopt neutral status in exchange for security guarantees, meaning that it would not join military alliances or host military bases for other countries.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

Odesa, Ukraine
Volunteers provide free hot meals to those in need at the railway station
Photograph: Ukrinform/REX/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

Ahmedabad, India
Workers sort through beer and spirit bottles before they are destroyed by police after being seized. Alcohol is prohibited in the western state
Photograph: Ajit Solanki/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

Melbourne, Australia
A fan with a tattoo of the late cricketer Shane Warne poses in front of a statue of him before his state memorial service
Photograph: Daniel Pockett/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

Dorchester, England
Greer, Guardian Angel, a sculpture by Ed Elliott at Sculpture By The Lakes, an art exhibition that spans 26 acres
Photograph: Finnbarr Webster/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

Cars drive along a street with a huge letter Z - which has become a symbol of the Russian military, and a hashtag reading "We don't abandon our own" - on a building during sunset in Moscow, Russia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

YACHT SEIZURE: Phi, the Russian-owned super yacht, docked at Canary Wharf in London. The UK government has seized the €38 million super yacht as part of sanctions against Russia. The yacht is the first to be detained in the UK under sanctions imposed due to the war in Ukraine. Photograph: Andy Rain/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2022)

NEW LIFE: Anna and Ihor comfort their daughter, Zoryana, who was born yesterday in the bomb shelter in the maternity hospital close to Kyiv in Ukraine. An estimated half of greater Kyiv’s 3.5 million people have fled since the start of Russia's invasion, the capital’s mayor said earlier this month. Photograph: Anastasia Vlasova/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

Ukrainian Railways employs more than 230,000 people, and almost all its employees have stayed in the country to work, making long, dangerous journeys every day to get people to safety.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

Gardeners sow seeds into the moat surrounding the Tower of London, that will bloom into a ‘Superblom’ display celebrating the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee later this year in London, March 30. Reuters/Henry Nicholls.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

Russian troops began leaving the Chernobyl nuclear plant after soldiers got "significant doses" of radiation from digging trenches at the highly contaminated site. The troops "panicked at the first sign of illness," which "showed up very quickly," and began preparing to leave.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

Yesterday President Putin threatened to halt contracts supplying Europe with a third of its gas unless they are paid in Russian currency. “They must open rouble accounts in Russian banks. It is from these accounts that payments will be made for gas delivered starting from tomorrow,” he said


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

The Kremlin is threatening to block Wikipedia from users in Russia because of an entry about the invasion of Ukraine that includes facts and figures detailing Russian military casualties as well as the number of dead Ukrainian civilians.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

Russian President Vladimir Putin has his highest approval rating among Russians since September 2017, according to a poll released Wednesday by the independent Moscow-based Levada Center, indicating the popularity back home for the Russian leader soared while he was widely criticized abroad for launching a brutal war on Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2022)

Australia to send Bushmaster armored vehicles after Zelensky's appeal.   Prime Minister Scott Morrison said on March 31 that Ukraine would receive military and humanitarian aid after President Zelensky addressed Australia’s parliament requesting military assistance.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Amazon Labor Union leader Christian Smalls celebrates the landmark win

_A team of Amazon workers has forced the technology giant to recognise a trade union in the US for the first time as 55% voted in favour of joining the Amazon Labor Union._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Russia praises India for not judging war in "one-sided way".
India has not joined the condemnation of Russia's invasion of Ukraine and is a major buyer of Russian arms.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

The city of Ivankiv in the Kyiv region came under the control of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. According to Censor.NET, the photo was published by Denys Kazansky. Source: https://censor.net/en/p3330517


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Residents walk past a destroyed Russian tank in Dmytrivka village west of Kyiv, Ukraine April 1, 2022 . Reuters/Zohra Bensemra/File Photo


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Trostyanets, Ukraine
Cars marked with the initial ‘Z’ used by the Russian forces are seen destroyed on a road on the outskirts of the city.
Photograph: Chris McGrath/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Irpin, Ukraine
Ukrainian soldiers and foreign fighters wait before advancing in the streets during an operation to clear Russian forces from
Irpin.
Photograph: Daniel Berehulak/New York Times/Redux/eyevin


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Ukrainian soldiers inspect trenches used by Russian soldiers during the occupation of villages on the outskirts of Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Mariya Ol'hovs'ka, 33, mourns the death of her father Valerii Ol'hovs'kyi, 72, killed by a Russian missile on March 30 near his house, on the outskirts of Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

UKRAINE: Serviceman lead Valentyn Vasylenko (83) from his damaged home at the Teteriv village not far from Kyiv. He was the last inhabitant to leave the village. Photograph: EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 2, 2022)

Among 86 Ukrainian captives, released yesterday in exchange for RU soldiers, there were 15 women. Russians shaved their heads to humiliate them.  Instead, it's a badge of honour.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

A man walks with bags of food on Saturday in Bucha, north-west of Kyiv, where the town’s mayor said 280 people had been buried in a mass grave and that the streets were littered with corpses. Photograph: Ronaldo Schemidt/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

​Chablis, France
A wine grower lights heaters early in the morning to protect vineyards from frost damage. Photograph: Stephane Mahe/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

Moscow, Russia
Police officers detain a woman during a protest against Russian military action in Ukraine. Photograph: AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

Chernihiv, Ukraine
A local woman salutes Ukrainian service members as Russia’s attack on Ukraine continues. Photograph: Serhii Nuzhnenko/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

Florida, US
The sun rises above the Florida Keys Overseas Highway as a field of 1,500 runners compete in the Seven Mile Bridge Run near Marathon. Holly Smith of Marathon, won the women’s division while Collin Wainwright of Springfield Pennsylvania captured the overall men’s division. Photograph: Andy Newman/Florida Keys News /AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

The duke is engulfed in a scandal involving another ‘unsavoury friend’.

Less than a month after paying millions of pounds to Virginia Giuffre to settle a US lawsuit over allegations of ****** assault, Prince Andrew appeared once more to be the frail monarch’s favoured son at a thanksgiving service for the life of the Duke of Edinburgh. Source: The Times, UK


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

Pro-Russian troops in uniforms without insignia on a tank bearing the letter ‘Z’ in the separatist-controlled Donetsk region, Ukraine, 1 March 2022. Photograph: Alexander Ermochenko/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

Conscript David Arutyunyan, 18, the youngest Russian soldier known to have died in Ukraine. Photograph: Social Media/east2west news


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

A car with inscriptions "Children" is seen on the street in Bucha, 3 April 2022

_Russia has denied Ukrainian allegations that they killed civilians in the Ukrainian town of Bucha, describing footage and photographs of dead bodies as a "provocation" and a "staged performance" by Kyiv._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 3, 2022)

May 9 is a prominent holiday on the Russian calendar, a day the country marks the Nazi surrender in World War II with a huge parade of troops and weaponry across Red Square in front of the Kremlin. Putin wants to be able to celebrate a victory -- of some kind – in Ukraine, on that day.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2022)

Ukrainian air defenses took down a Russian Su-35 this morning, in the vicinity of Izyum in Kharkiv oblast.   A $65m loss


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2022)

BUCHA, KYIV PROVINCE, UKRAINE, APRIL 03: A family grieves for a missing relative in front of a mass grave in the town of Bucha, on the outskirts of Kyiv, after the Ukrainian army secured the area following the withdrawal of the Russian army from the Kyiv region on previous days, Bucha, Ukraine on April 03, 2022. (Photo by Narciso Contreras/Anadolu Agency via Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2022)

Ukrainian refugees Tania 2, and Galina 11 wait in the ticket hall at Przemysl Glowny train station after fleeing the Russian invasion of Ukraine in Poland


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 4, 2022)

BUCHA'S AGONY: Ukrainian president Volodymyr Zelenskiy (centre) observes the devastation wrought on the town of Bucha, northwest of the capital Kyiv, on Monday. Bodies were found lying in the streets after the town was retaken by the Ukrainian army. Photograph: Ronaldo Schemidt/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

Most young people would flee rather than stay and fight if Australia was in the same situation as Ukraine, new polling shows.

“Why would I stay and fight for a country where I can’t even afford to buy a house?”


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

After Putin invaded Ukraine, Olga Smirnova, one of the Bolshoi Ballet’s star ballerinas, denounced the war, left the Kremlin-allied company – and flew out of Moscow that night. She is preparing for her debut at the Dutch National Ballet


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

Liverpool, UK
To mark Sir Paul McCartney’s 80th birthday in June, the National Trust is launching the Forthlin Sessions at his childhood home on Forthlin Road in Allerton, Liverpool, giving unsigned artists the chance to visit, write and play music in the terrace house
Photograph: Annapurna Mellor/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia
A 40-metre-high statue of Genghis Khan surveys the plain in the Tsonjin Boldog region, an hour from the capital. Visitors to the monument, made of stainless steel, can take a lift to the upper part
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

Local residents receive bread during a humanitarian aid distribution amid ongoing fighting in the besieged southern port city of Mariupol, Ukraine, 4 April. Reuters/Chingis Kondarov


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

People walk by an apartment building destroyed in Borodyanka, Ukraine


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

President Zelensky speaks via remote feed during a meeting of the UN Security Council at United Nationals headquarters in New York.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 5, 2022)

Several hundred Russian soldiers were forced to hastily withdraw from the Chernobyl nuclear power plant in Ukraine after suffering “acute radiation sickness” from contaminated soil.

They are now being treated in a special medical facility in Gomel, Belarus. The forest is so named because thousands of pine trees turned red during the 1986 nuclear disaster. The area is considered so highly toxic that not even highly specialized Chernobyl workers are allowed to enter the zone.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Paris, France
People unroll a giant installation by the French street artist JR showing a picture of a Ukrainian refugee, Valeriia, who has become a symbol of resilience during the war, in front of Paris city hall
Photograph: Chesnot/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Oleksii Shcherbo 98, walks past his burnt out house and destroyed Russian tank in the village of Sloboda, outside Chernihiv, Ukraine April 5. Reuters/Marko Djurica


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Russian Ambassador to the United Nations Vassiy Nebenzia addresses the United Nations Security Council during a meeting at the United Nations Headquarters in Manhattan, New York City, 5 April. Reuters/Andrew Kelly


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Reuters / Wednesday, April 06, 2022
A combination picture shows a woman before and after she was removed by rescuers from debris following a military strike in the town of Rubizhne, in Luhansk region, Ukraine April 6. Press service of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine/Handout via REUTERS


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

A woman carries her cat as she walks past buildings that were destroyed by Russian shelling in Borodyanka in the Kyiv region, Ukraine, 5 April. Reuters/Zohra Bensemra


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

A sign is set up in front of the Russian Embassy in Berlin, Germany, April 5. Reuters/Lisi Niesner


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Reuters / Wednesday, April 06, 2022
Serhii Lahovskyi, 26, mourns next to the grave of his friend Ihor Lytvynenko, who was killed by Russian soldiers, after they found him beside a building's basement in Bucha, in Kyiv region, Ukraine, April 6. REUTERS/Alkis Konstantinidis


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Policemen work to identify civilians who were killed during the Russian occupation in Bucha, Ukraine on the outskirts of Kyiv before sending the bodies to the morgue. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Asset freezes have been imposed on Sberbank, the country’s largest bank, and the Credit Bank of Moscow after the Boris Johnson issued his most strongly worded denunciation of Russia yet in response to evidence of mass graves and civilian killings in towns around Kyiv.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

Surry, UK
Oligarchs on Surrey’s St George’s Estate – an exclusive gated enclave where a third of residents are Russian – are unable to pay for private jet flights, holidays or even taxis now that their credit cards are frozen.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

President Zelenskyy has named 7 countries who are ready to discuss an international agreement on security guarantees for Ukraine. So far, *United States, UK, Turkey, Poland, Germany, France and Israel* are willing to discuss security guarantees.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

China has expressed its firm opposition to the U.S. approval of an arms deal with Taiwan worth $95 million and pledged to take firm and forceful measures to resolutely safeguard its sovereignty and security interests.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2022)

_23-year-old Nazar Nebozhenskyi, who saved 20 fellow soldiers by drawing fire from 3 Russian BTRs to himself and destroying 2 of them, being mortally wounded in the process. _


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

The SwitchBlade drone blasts off.

The U.S. confirms that it has sent 100 Switchblade drones to Ukraine


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov admitted Russia has suffered “significant losses of troops” during its invasion of Ukraine and claimed in an interview with British media that Russia’s pullback from Kyiv and Chernihiv was “an act of goodwill” to help with peace talks between Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Dmitry Muratov was spotted on a train and attacked with red paint. Why? Because he is editor of the Russian newspaper Novaya Gazeta that was shut down because of its criticism of the Ukraine war.

The male attacker shouted, "Muratov, this is for our boys," he said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Australia will send 20 Bushmaster armoured vehicles worth $50m to Ukraine following a direct request from president Volodymyr Zelenskiy during his address to parliament last week. The Bushmasters, which include two ambulance variants, will leave Brisbane for Europe on C-17 Globemasters this morning (Friday)


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Humanitarian aid sent by China to Afghanistan is distributed
Photograph: Ali Khara/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Indigenous Australians strategically burn land in a practice known as cool burning, in which fires move slowly, burn only the undergrowth and remove the buildup of fuel that feeds bigger blazes. The Nawarddeken people of West Arnhem Land hand been practising controlled cool burns for thousands of years and see fire as a tool to manage their 1.39m-hectare homeland. Photograph: Matthew Abbott, Australia for National Georgraphic/Panos Pictures/World Press Photo 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Reuters / Wednesday, April 06, 2022
People lay down during a "die-in" protest outside of the Reichstag building, depicting the posture of civilians found dead in the streets of the Ukraine town of Bucha in Berlin, Germany, April 6. A banner reads "Silence kills. We demand actions". REUTERS/Christian Mang


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

People wave flags during a rally in support of the Russian military operation in Ukraine in Simferopol, Crimea. AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Tiger Woods reacts to his tee shot on the fourth hole during the first round at the Masters foldf tournament in Augusta, Ga. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Dublin, Ireland
Conor McGregor leaves Blanchardstown Court. A judge has given McGregor 11 weeks to decide how to plead to motoring offences and dangerous driving in Dublin. Photograph: Brian Lawless/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

Ukrainian servicemen stand next to a fragment of a Tochka-U missile with a writing in Russian “For our children” after Russian shelling at the railway station in Kramatorsk, Ukraine, Friday, 8 April, 2022. Photograph: Andriy Andriyenko/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

People’s belongings are seen at Kramatorsk railway station after a rocket attack Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images

_Russians knew that the train station in Kramatorsk was full of civilians waiting to be evacuated. Yet they stroke it with a ballistic missile, killing at least 30 and injuring at least a hundred people_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz is delaying a final decision over whether to give Ukraine high-end tanks for its battle against Russia, despite pressure from several other top officials. It comes amid a growing acceptance in Berlin and other Western capitals that Russia’s war in Ukraine could drag on for months or years.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

_1st April, 2022 New York Times — Plagued by poor morale as well as fuel and food shortages, some Russian troops in Ukraine have surrendered en masse or sabotaged their own vehicles to avoid fighting, a senior Pentagon official said on Tuesday.

Some entire Russian units have laid down their arms without a fight after confronting a surprisingly stiff Ukrainian defense, the official said. A significant number of the Russian troops are young conscripts who are poorly trained and ill-prepared for the all-out assault. And in some cases, Russian troops have deliberately punched holes in their vehicles’ gas tanks, presumably to avoid combat, the official said............................_

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/01/world/europe/russia-troops-pentagon.html


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

The former head of Goldman Sachs in Malaysia has been convicted for helping to orchestrate one of the world's biggest financial corruption scandals. A US jury found Roger Ng guilty of looting billions of dollars from Malaysia’s 1MDB sovereign wealth fund. He is the only Goldman Sachs banker to face a jury over the scandal.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

Ukrainian soldiers mourn at a military funeral

_In six weeks, so much has changed. The long convoy got bogged down and destroyed. The Russians retreated. The war is far from over, but the Ukrainians won the battle of Kyiv. The first battle. There could be another........_

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-61027292


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

Bucha, Ukraine
People react after a mass grave is exhumed by local authorities as they attempt to identify the bodies of civilians who had died during the Russian occupation in Bucha.
Photograph: Wolfgang Schwan/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

Bucha, Ukraine
Vladyslava Liubarets walks with her family past destroyed Russian military hardware in Bucha to meet her sister whom she has not seen since the beginning of the Russian invasion.
Photograph: Felipe Dana/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

EU Commission President Ursula von der Leyen looks at covered bodies of killed civilians in Bucha on the outskirts of Kyiv, Ukraine. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

Palestinian Islamic Jihad militants take part in a rally to celebrate the shooting attacks in Israel, in Khan Younis in the southern Gaza Strip. Reuters.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

April 7, 2022: First responders tend to a woman in the aftermath of a shooting attack at a cafe in Dizengoff Street in the centre of Israel's Mediterranean coastal city of Tel Aviv. At least two people were killed and several wounded during an attack in the Israeli city of Tel Aviv on April 7, a hospital said. It is the latest incident among a surge of violence in Israel and the West Bank since late March.
JACK GUEZ, AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

CEO of Tesla Motors Elon Musk speaks at the Tesla Giga Texas manufacturing “Cyber Rodeo” grand opening party. _AFP via Getty Images_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

A drone Bayraktar is seen during a rehearsal for the Independence Day military parade in central Kyiv, Ukraine August 18, 2021. REUTERS

_Russia has complained to Turkey over its sale of Bayraktar TB2 armed drones to Ukraine, a high level Turkish bureaucrat said on Friday, but added the sales were by a private Turkish company and not state-to-state deals._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 8, 2022)

Yesterday Japan announced it is expelling eight Russian diplomats and trade officials and will phase out imports of Russian coal and oil. Prime Minister Fumio Kishida said Japan will also ban imports of Russian lumber, vodka and other goods, and will prohibit new Japanese investment in Russia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 9, 2022)

Here is the power of Elon Musk

Residents of Ivankiv which lacks electricity, mobile communications and the internet, are connecting with their relatives for the first time thanks to #Starlink and volunteers who brought it to the city.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

Poster at Kyiv main railway station…


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

Ukrainian scientists at the Vernadsky Antarctic base holding their national flag
OKSANA SAVENKO/UKRAINIAN ANTARCTIC AKADEMIK VER/AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

A top FSB intelligence official has been moved to a high security jail in Moscow as Vladimir Putin purges his secret services over the botched Ukraine invasion. Col-General Sergei Beseda, 68, head of the 5th Service of the Federal Security Service (FSB), was previously under house arrest.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

Roman Catholic clergy carry palm branches as they circle the aedicule during the Palm Sunday procession at the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem's Old City. AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

A Ukrainian mother reacts after the body of her son was discovered in a manhole at a petrol station in the outskirts of the Buzova village, west of Kyiv. At least two bodies, appearing to be clad in a mix of civilian and military clothing, were discovered in a manhole at the back of a destroyed motorway petrol station.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

FRENCH ELECTION: A voter wearing a robe and slippers arrives at a polling station in Reims during the first round of the French presidential election. Photograph: Francois Nascimbeni/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2022)

JIG IS UP: Dancers wait to be called to the stage during the opening day of the World Irish Dancing Championships at the Waterfront Hall in Belfast. Photograph: Charles McQuillan/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2022)

_Irina Borisevich, mother of two who has fled Kherson amid the Russian invasion, smiles while watching a dolphin show during their stay at a hotel in Odesa, Ukraine April 9, 2022. Reuters/Ueslei Msarcelino_

This photo makes me think there is a deep division between the haves and have nots in Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2022)

As residents in the locked-down city of Shanghai struggle to obtain groceries, China's Twitter-like Weibo platform appears to have censored content linked to the city's food crisis.

Searches for the popular hashtag "buying groceries in Shanghai" have been blocked, with users receiving a message that "no results can be found" when they attempted to do so.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 11, 2022)

ROME, April 11 (Reuters) - Italy has seized properties worth some 105 million euros ($114.45 million) owned by Russian former Formula One driver Nikita Dmitrievich Mazepin and his oligarch father. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

Emergency personnel gather at the entrance to a subway station in the Brooklyn borough of New York. Multiple people were shot and injured at the subway station during a morning rush hour attack. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

Ukrainian authorities have captured Viktor Medvedchuk, a close friend of President Putin who is godfather to his youngest daughter Darya. President Zelenskyy has proposed releasing him to Russia in exchange for Ukrainians captured by Russian forces


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

This photo, released by the North Korean Central News Agency, shows the newly completed Songhwa District in eastern Pyongyang that contains 50,000 new apartments, resolving the capital city's housing shortage.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

DESTRUCTION OF MARIUPOL: A Russian soldier takes a photo at the Mariupol drama theatre, Mariupol, Ukraine, hit last March 16th by an airstrike, as Russian troops intensify a campaign to take the strategic port city. This picture was taken during a trip organised by the Russian military. Photograph: Alexander Nemenov/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

South Korean Buddhist monks and members of civic groups prostrate themselves on a road heading to the Russian Embassy in Seoul to wish for peace and stop the war in Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

An American general who speaks fluent Russian is to be named the most senior NATO commander in Europe, taking charge of 140,000 allied troops. General Christopher Cavoli, who has a master’s degree in Russian from Yale, is expected to succeed General Tod Wolters as US European Command, a position that will also make him supreme allied commander in Europe.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 12, 2022)

Somerset, UK 
Police forces are offering *GPS tracking devices* to people with dementia who are at high risk of going missing. Avon and Somerset police have secured 30 devices developed by MindMe, a Somerset-based company, after a donation by local water companies.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

South Africa
A rescued pangolin named Stevie looks for food as part as his rehabilitation process in an undisclosed location. Pangolins are believed to be the most trafficked mammals because of their supposed medicinal properties
 Photograph: Guillem Sartorio/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

Western lowland gorilla Fatou, the world’s oldest according to the Berlin zoo receives a rice cake with d=fruit on her 65th birthday in Berlin, Germany. Reuters/Lisi Niesner


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

Sri Lankan auto rickshaw drivers queue up to buy petrol near a fuel station in Colombo.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

People take part in an anti-Russian demonstration outside the Russian Embassy in Warsaw, Poland, amid Russia's invasion of Ukraine.  Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

Injured people are seen on the platform of the 36th Street subway station on Tuesday. This photo was taken by photojournalist Derek French who told CNN he leveraged his Red Cross first aid training to help victims. While helping them, French also discovered that he himself had been shot in the ankle and was bleeding. Editor’s note: A blur has been applied here by CNN to protect the identity of the victim. Derek French/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

BODIES EXHUMED: Journalists gather as bodies are exhumed from a mass grave in the grounds of the St Andrew and Pyervozvannoho All Saints church in the Ukrainian town of Bucha, northwest of Kyiv, Ukraine. Russian forces are accused of carrying out atrocities against civilians there. Photograph: Sergei Supinsky/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

_…….Le Pen had financed her 2017 presidential campaign with a €9-million loan from the First Czech-Russian Bank and had then vowed to end sanctions on Russia after coming to power.

In an interview with BFMTV broadcaster after the press conference, she also reiterated her stand that "sanctions against Russia were ineffective." 

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/europe/fre...nts-rapprochement-between-nato-russia/2562982_


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

Russia shot down Ukraine's offer to swap captured Kremlin ally Viktor Medvedchuk for Ukrainian prisoners, seemingly cutting ties with the oligarch who has close personal connections to Putin.Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Wednesday that Medvedchuk is "not a citizen of Russia" and has nothing to do with President Vladimir Putin's "special military operation". He is a foreign political figure," he said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 13, 2022)

*59-year-old Donatella Versace looked to be feeling the heat a bit when she arrived in steamy Sao Paulo earlier this week. *She was there to launch an exclusive Versace collection designed for Brazilian store Riachuelo, which has more than 220 shops – Brazilian supermodel Adriana Lima is fronting the ad campaign. And Donatella’s high-shine appearance has been raising quite a few eyebrows on social media with some commenting that her face looked as though it was melting in the Brazilian sunshine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

Winnipeg, Canada
A man walks his dog as the city wakes up to a snowstorm. Meteorologists forecast that the late-season Colorado low, a weather system, would bring 40-60cm of snow.
Photograph: Canadian Press/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

Nuns take part in the Catholic Washing of the Feet ceremony on Easter Holy Week in the Cnhurch of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem’s Old City. Reters/Ammar Awad


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

Frank James, the suspect in the Brooklyn subway shooting walks outside a police precinct in New York. Reuters/Andrew Kelly.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

A girl looks at a two metre high Easter eggs painted in the traditional art style in Koprivnica, Croatia.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

Workers remove plates on a street sign pointing to Russian cities in Odesa, Ukraine. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

Lithuanian President Gitanas Nauseda, Polish President Andrzej Duda, Latvian President Egils Levits, Estonian President Alar Kasris and Ukraine’s Prime Minister Denys Shmyhal visit the village of Dmytrivka in Kyiv region, Ukraine as Russia’s attack continues. 13 April 2022. Ukrainian Government Press Service via Reuters.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 14, 2022)

A British fighter in Ukraine has been pictured handcuffed and beaten up two days after he was captured by Russian forces. Aiden Aslin, who has dual British and Ukrainian nationality, was photographed and videoed sitting in an office in an unknown location.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 14, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> *59-year-old Donatella Versace looked to be feeling the heat a bit when she arrived in steamy Sao Paulo earlier this week. *She was there to launch an exclusive Versace collection designed for Brazilian store Riachuelo, which has more than 220 shops – Brazilian supermodel Adriana Lima is fronting the ad campaign. And Donatella’s high-shine appearance has been raising quite a few eyebrows on social media with some commenting that her face looked as though it was melting in the Brazilian sunshine.


We used to have The Plastic Man comic books, I guess were now going to get The Plastic Woman Comics


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

A howitzer artillery cannon supplied by the Czech Republic has been seen in action in Ukraine for first time.
The Czechs have sent rocket launcher systems, anti-aircraft missiles and howitzers like the one pictured to Ukraine
PETR ERET/CTK PHOTO/ALAMY


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

Last picture of the Moskva.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

Anton Kuprin, the captain of the missile cruiser Moskva, has been killed, says Ukraine. Photograph: Telegram


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

Ukrainian servicemen load a truck with American FGM-148 Javelins as they arrive at the Boryspil airport in Kyiv, on February 11. (Sergei/Supinsky/AFP/Getty Images)

Russia this week formally protested the US’ ongoing shipment of weapons to Ukraine, sending a diplomatic note to the State Department warning of “unpredictable consequences” should the support continue, according to two US officials and another source familiar with the document.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

Kharkiv, Ukraine
A woman looks at members of the security service of Ukraine as they enter a building during an operation to arrest suspected Russian collaborators
Photograph: Felipe Dana/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

Lviv, Ukraine
Praskovya, 77, watches out of the window of a medical evacuation train on its way to the western Ukrainian city of Lviv. Médecins Sans Frontières, in cooperation with the Ukrainian railways and the ministry of health, has just launched a new medical train for 48 patients from hospitals close to the frontline in the east of the country. They include elderly patients from long-term care facilities but the majority are war-wounded
Photograph: Genya Savilov/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2022)

Battle-hardened separatists led by former Ukrainian special forces commanders are fighting for Russia and spearheading the assault on Mariupol.

The separatist regions have some of the most battle-hardened troops, having been fighting a civil war in eastern Ukraine since 2014


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 16, 2022)

_Earlier this week, Kiev security forces released audio of a conversation between a Russian couple, now reportedly identified as Roman Bykovsky and Olga Bykovskaya by Radio Liberty . In the clip, the woman is heard giving her husband, a Russian soldier, permission to rape Ukrainian women during Vladimir Putin's invasion.

In the 30-second recording, the woman apparently identified as Bykovskaya clarifies that the permit extends as long as he does not tell her anything and uses contraceptive methods._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Russian forces now control nearly all of Mariupol

Capturing the whole of the city is seen as a major strategic prize for Russia, leaving it in control of a vast swathe of southern and eastern Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

The Czech Republic handed over RM-70 Vampire multiple rocket launchers to Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Ralbitz, Germany
Men of the Slavic ethnic minority of Sorbs ride decorated horses during an Easter procession.
Photograph: Matthias Rietschel/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Belfast
Competitors listen to final instructions before taking to the stage during the final day of the World Irish Dancing Championships.
Photograph: Charles McQuillan/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Krakow, Poland
People wait for their food baskets to be blessed by city’s archbishop.
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Prince Harry and Meghan Markle, hug Lisa Johnston, a former army medic and amputee, who celebrates with her medal at the Invictus Games venue in The Hague, Netherlands.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Greece's Stefanos Tsitsipas celebrates his victory over Spain's Alejandro Davidovich Fokina during the final match of the Monte-Carlo Masters tennis tournament in Monaco.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Members of the gaming community compete during the four-day Insomnia Gaming Festival at the NEC in Birmingham, central England. The festival is set to attract 40,000 visitors and will host the UK's largest LAN (Local Area Network) competitions in their Bring Your Own Computer area where 2,800 gamers will be able to enjoy non-stop, 24-hour gaming.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

Co Leitrim, Ireland
Leader and owner Colman Cogan, Kilmovee, Co Mayo, and ploughman Dean Hall, Ballinacarrow, Co Sligo, put Ned and Ted the *Shire draught horses *through their paces at the Annual Ploughing Match hosted by the Co Leitrim Ploughing Association in Ballinamore, Co Leitrim. Photograph: Gerry Faughnan


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 17, 2022)

KHARKIV: Injured people react following a Russian shelling in Kharkiv, Ukraine on Saturday. Kharkiv, Ukraine's second-largest city, and its surroundings have been heavily shelled by Russian forces since the invasion began on February 24th. Photograph: Sergey Kozlov/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2022)

Former vice-president of Russian bank Gazprombank, his wife and daughter found shot dead in Moscow. Preliminary investigation believes that 50-year-old Vladislav Avayev killed his wife and 13-year-old daughter, and later committed suicide. 

Suicide or murder?


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2022)

The mother of a sailor who survived the sinking of the Moskva last week has contradicted claims by the Kremlin that the 500 crew members were safely evacuated, saying that dozens died or suffered horrific injuries.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2022)

Smoke rises above Mariupol, Ukraine on 18 April. Ukrainian forces besieged in Mariupol have rejected Russia’s demands to surrender and are still resisting an unrelenting assault on the southeastern port city. The city has been surrounded by Russian troops since 1 March. Alexnder Ermochenko/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 18, 2022)

Ukrainian millionaire Andrey Stavnitser contacted Kyiv's military to bomb his own house after he discovered Russians were using it as a military base. Stavnitser was forced to flee his home in Ukraine when Vladimir Putin’s troops invaded the village and occupied his home on March 5


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2022)

IRPIN GRAVES: A communal worker sets a cross on a grave during a funeral at a cemetery in Irpin, where there are at least three rows of new graves for those killed during the Russian invasion of Ukraine. Photograph: Sergei Supinsky/AFP via Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2022)

Syrians break their fast during an iftar gathering organized in Tadef near the border city of al-Bab, which is controlled by Turkish-backed rebels in Syria’s eastern countryside of Aleppo province, 18 April, 2022. AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2022)

New York
Julia Roberts and Sean Penn attend the world premiere of the limited television series Gaslit, at the Metropolitan Museum of Art
Photograph: Peter Foley/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2022)

After years of resisting advertisements on its streaming service, Netflix is now “open” to offering lower-priced tiers with ads, co-CEO Reed Hastings said Tuesday. Hastings has long been opposed to adding commercials or other promotions to the platform. He said during the company’s pre-recorded earnings conference call, however, that it “makes a lot of sense” to offer customers a cheaper option.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 19, 2022)

The German justice minister says the delivery of tanks and other heavy weaponry to Ukraine would not - by international law - constitute his country’s entry into the war against Russia. The German government said it plans to release more than 1 billion euros ($1.08 billion) in military aid to Ukraine following complaints by Kyiv that it is not receiving heavy weapons from Berlin.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

A medical team prepared to start surgery on a Ukrainian soldier in a hospital in Donetsk region, Ukraine. Reuters/Marko Djurica


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

Vova 10, looks at the body of his mother, Maryna, lying in a coffin as his father Ivan Drahun, prays during her funeral in Bucha, on the outskirts of Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

HONG KONG, April 20 (Reuters) - Taiwan is a part of China and no one can change that, Chinese Defense Minister Wei Fenghe said on Wednesday during a rare phone call with U.S. Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin, according to a statement from Beijing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

The extradition order was issued for Julian Assange by the chief magistrate, Paul Goldspring, who told Assange: “In layman’s terms, I am duty bound to send your case to the secretary of state Priti Patel for a decision.”


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

US, UK and Canada walk out of G20 meeting over war in Ukraine. The US Treasury secretary Janet Yellen told attendees she disapproved of a senior Russian official’s presence.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

GALWAY, Ireland, April 20 (Reuters) - When Irishman Barry Haughian and his Spanish wife Lola watched Ukrainians flee their homes but had no space to help in their house in Madrid, they decided to offer up their second home instead - a 15th century castle in the west of Ireland.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

A new photograph issued to mark the occasion of her 96th birthday shows the Queen with her ponies Bybeck Nightingale (left) and Bybeck Katie (right). Photograph: Royal Windsor Horse Show/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 20, 2022)

China’s foreign ministry announced late on Tuesday that a security deal with Solomon Islands had been signed. The prime minister of Solomon Islands, Manasseh Sogavare and the Chinese premier, Li Keqiang, in 2019. Photograph: Thomas Peter/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2022)

Mariupol steelworks: 'We have wounded and dead inside the bunkers'. Svyatoslav Palamar from the controversial Azov regiment said defenders had repelled waves of Russian attacks. ......"but as long as we are here, Mariupol remains under the control of Ukraine," he said.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 21, 2022)

Novak Djokovic of Serbia celebrates at the end of his quarterfinal tennis match against Miomir Kecmanovic of Serbia at the Sebia Open tennis tournament in Belgrade. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Maria Verbyana, a 19 year old Ukrainian woman who returns to her homeland for Easter, wait for a bus to Lviv at a bus station in Warsaw, Poland. 21 April 2022. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Supermarkets in Moscow are full - with no sign of the panic that set in days after Russian troops moved into Ukraine. EPA

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-euro...[post+type]&at_custom2=twitter&at_campaign=64


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Kharkiv, Ukraine
A man watches as a car burns after a Russian shelling
Photograph: Felipe Dana/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Kabul, Afghanistan
Two children stand among piles of rubbish near their home
Photograph: Ebrahim Noroozi/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Lviv, Ukraine
People attend the consecration of the willow branches at a church on Palm Sunday
Photograph: Pavlo Palamarchuk/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Jerusalem
An ultra-Orthodox Jewish man wrapped in a Ukrainian flag prays during the Jewish holiday of Passover at the Western Wall
Photograph: Tsafrir Abayov/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

LENIN'S BIRTHDAY: A woman holds a portrait of Vladimir Lenin on his birthday as she walks to visit his mausoleum in Red Square in Moscow, Russia. Photograph: Yuri Kochetkov/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Madeleine McCann’s parents said yesterday they had “not given up hope” that their daughter was still alive.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Russian submarines launch cruise missiles at Ukraine from the Black Sea.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Canadian National Defense news release- “Canada has now delivered a number of M777 howitzers and associated ammunition to the Security Forces of Ukraine”


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

Asia Group Chairman and CEO Kurt M Campbell

_SYDNEY/WASHINGTON :
A senior-level U.S. delegation met the Solomon Islands' leader on Friday and warned that Washington would have "significant concerns and respond accordingly" to any steps to establish a permanent Chinese military presence in the Pacific island nation. 

 A White House statement said Solomon Islands Prime Minister Manasseh Sogavare reiterated to the visiting delegation led by White House Indo-Pacific coordinator Kurt Campbell that _*there would be no military base, no long-term presence, and no power projection capability under a security deal signed with China.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

A female Ukrainian soldier crosses herself during an Orthodox Easter service in St. Volodymyr’s Cathedral in Kyiv on April 24, 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

Orthodox Christians gather with lit candles around the Edicule, traditionally believed to be the burial site of Jesus Christ during the Holy Fire ceremony at Jerusalem’s Holy Sepulcher church 23 April, 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

Nuns prepare to vote in the second round of the French presidential election at a polling station in Paris, France.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

Russia’s ambassador to Ireland Yury Filatov is blessed by Fr Micheal Nasanov at the Holy Apostles Peter and Paul Russian Orthodox church, in Harold’s Cross, Dublin. Photograph: Tom Honan


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

ORTHODOX EASTER: Russian president Vladimir Putin attends the Orthodox Easter service at the Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow, Russia. Photograph: Alexander Zemlianichenko/Pool/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

While Russia has been rendered a pariah country by Western states, it will remain part of the G-20 and associated organizations unless member countries achieve a consensus that it should go. Unlikely because several countries, including China, Brazil and South Africa, will support Russia's membership in the G-20.



_The members of the G20 are: Argentina, Australia, Brazil, Canada, China, France, Germany, India, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Republic of Korea, Mexico, Russia, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Turkey, the United Kingdom, the United States, and the European Union. _


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

Macron wins


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

The Investigative Committee, Russia's equivalent of the FBI, has launched a new probe into allegations that British SAS troops are being used to sabotage the Ukraine invasion. They have warned British “mercenaries” that they face death if they remain in Ukraine fighting Vladimir Putin’s troops.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2022)

The Russian Ministry of Defense has said that more than 951,000 Ukrainians have been deported to Russia since the beginning of the full-scale invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

US military chief Lloyd Austin and US Secretary of State Antony Blinken

_"We want to see Russia weakened to the degree that it can't do the kind of things that it has done in invading Ukraine," Mr Austin said._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

Russian rouble hits near 2-year high vs euro

April 25 (Reuters) - The Russian rouble strengthened on Monday, firming past 77 against the euro to a near two-year high, helped by tax payments that companies are due to make this week and as the market looked ahead to a central bank rate decision on Friday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

Åsgardstrand, Norway
Members of Greenpeace stage a protest by the the Ust Luga ship carrying Russian oil
Photograph: Ole Berg-Rusten/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

Sydney, Australia
Revellers play two-up outside the Australian Heritage hotel on Anzac Day – a national holiday in Australia that is traditionally marked by a dawn service held during the time of the original Gallipoli landing and commemorated with ceremonies and parades
Photograph: Brendon Thorne/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

Kharhiv, Ukraine
A woman and her children rest at a train station. Residents of Ukraine’s second-largest city have been forced to adapt to a new life underground amid the constant threat of Russian aerial attacks
 Photograph: Alex Chan Tsz Yuk/Sopa/Rex/Shutterstock


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

A man carries the body of a young girl during the funeral procession for seven people killed when a boat paced with migrants sunk over the weekend as the Lebanese navy tried to force it back to shore in Tripoli, north Lebanon.  AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

Known as the "Wildest Show in the South", inmates compete for cash during "Convict Poker" in the Angola Prison Rodeo in Angola, Louisiana, April 24, 2022. The last inmate seated wins cash.

_The Louisiana State Penitentiary brought back their fan-favourite Angola Prison Rodeo. LSP has not held the event since October 2019 due to COVID. Both shows sold out and brought over 20,000 people to the event._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

Sweden’s prime minister Magdalena Andersson, left, and Finland’s counterpart, Sanna Marin, Photograph: Tt News Agency/Reuters.

_Sweden and Finland have agreed to submit simultaneous membership applications to the US-led NATO alliance as early as the middle of next month._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2022)

This is Wynn Bruce. A climate activist who set himself on fire outside the Supreme Court on 4/22/22.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

Kyiv dismantles ‘Friendship of the Peoples’ statue erected in 1982 to symbolize ties between Ukraine and Russia. Photograph: Alessio Mamo/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

Uzhhorod, Ukraine
A woman says goodbye to her husband before he leaves for the frontline
Photograph: Serhii Hudak/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

Macau, China
Smoke rises as ships are engulfed by fire. Photograph: VCG/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

Des Moines, US
Bam Bam sits on the throne after being crowned the winner of the annual Drake Relays beautiful bulldog contest in Iowa
Photograph: Charlie Neibergall/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

Local residents receive drinking water at a distribution center in Toretsk, eastern Ukraine, April 25, 2022. Toretsk residents have had no access to water for more than two months because of the war.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

Photograph: Alessio Mamo/The Guardian

*Kyiv area morgues at breaking point*
Bodies are being piled in refrigerated trucks in front of the morgues, as authorities struggle to handle the number of dead. “We weren’t prepared for this,” said a coroner of a village a few kilometres from the capital.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2022)

Portraits are placed next to coffins of from right Kira Glodan, three month old, her mother Valerya Glodan 28 and grandmother Lyudmila Yavkina 54, killed in their apartment by shelling during a funeral ceremony at the Transfiguration Cathedral in Odesa, Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2022)

The pack rides past the Champvent Castle during the first stage of the Tour de Romandie UCI World Tour cycling race, 178 kms from La Grande Beroche to Romont in Champvent, western Switzerland.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2022)

Lithuanian musician Darius Mazintas plays a piano in front of the Central House of Culture destroyed during Russia’s invasion in the town of Irpin outside Kyiv, Ukraine 26 April 2022. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2022)

Russia has deployed trained dolphins during its invasion of Ukraine to protect a Black Sea naval base. The Russian Navy has placed two dolphin pens at the entrance to Sevastopol harbor, sheltered just inside a sea wall. The pens were moved there in February, around the time of the invasion of Ukraine, according to a review of satellite imagery. https://news.usni.org/2022/04/27/tr...ng-black-sea-naval-base-satellite-photos-show


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2022)

A Ukrainian soldier, Commander Serhiy Volyna, holed up in the Azovstal steel plant in Mariupol has pleaded for the West to rescue everyone trapped in the complex - as the allied forces did at Dunkirk in the famous Second World War operation.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2022)

Europe Cancels Joint Moon Missions with Russia
Russia will move forward with lunar exploration without its European partners. https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/europe-cancels-joint-moon-missions-with-russia/


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2022)

UN Chief Antonio Guterres


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2022)

Tel Aviv, Israel
Motorists stand next to their cars on a main road as a two minute siren sounds in memory of victims of the Holocaust. Photograph: Ariel Schalit/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2022)

Beijing has closed schools and suspended weddings and funerals in the city of 22 million in an effort to avoid plunging China’s capital into a Shanghai-style Covid lockdown.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2022)

WARSAW, April 28 (Reuters) - The European Union should penalise countries that use roubles to pay for Russian gas, Poland's climate minister said, following Moscow's decision to cut off supplies to Poland and Bulgaria over their refusal to do so.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

UK military personnel boarding a Voyager aircraft at RAF Brize Norton, which will form part of one of the largest shared deployments since the cold war. Photograph: Sharron Flyod/Ministry of Defence/Crown Copyright/PA

_About 8,000 British Army troops are to take part in exercises across eastern Europe to combat Russian aggression in one of the largest deployments since the cold war._


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

A Ukrainian serviceman near the remains of a Russian Mi-8 helicopter that crashed near Kyiv Photograph: Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Kharkiv, Ukraine
An emergency worker is helped by locals to carry a man to an ambulance following a Russian bombardment in Kharkiv.
Photograph: Felipe Dana/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Moscow, Russia
Russian soldiers arrive at a rehearsal for the Victory Day military parade in Moscow.
Photograph: Maxim Shemetov/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Chernobyl, Ukraine
A car parked under a tree in the partially abandoned town of Chernobyl.
Photograph: Francisco Seco/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
Iryna asks for money to support a centre for abandoned dogs next to a poster that reads ‘Heroes don’t die’. Iryna is a volunteer who works in a shelter where they care for abandoned dogs.
Photograph: Francisco Seco/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Visitors walk on the Bach Long glass bridge in Moc Chau district in Vietnam's Son La province. Vietnam launched a new attraction for tourists with the opening of a glass-bottomed bridge suspended some 150 metres above a lush, jungle-clad gorge.  AFP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan performs morning prayers in the grand mosque in the holy city of Mecca, Saudi Arabia. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Clean-up crews prepare to work at the site of an explosion in Kyiv on 29 April 2022. Russia struck the Ukrainian capital shortly after a meeting between President Zelenskyy and UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on Thursday. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

People walk by an artistic depiction of President Putin by Kriss Salmanis of Latvia, outside the Russian embassy in Bucharest, Romania.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 29, 2022)

Giant puppet Gnomus, the caretaker of the earth, performs at Stonehenge, near Amesbury, Wiltshire in England. Photograph: Ben Birchall/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

KYIV, May 1 (Reuters) - The United Nations is conducted a "safe passage operation" for civilians from the Azovstal steel works in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

Madrid, Spain
Real Madrid players hold aloft their coach Carlo Ancelotti at the Santiago Bernabéu stadium as they clinch the league trophy
Photograph: Gabriel Bouys/AFP/Getty


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

Thousands march through an avenue during a May Day march to Revolution Square in Havana, Cuba. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

A nomadic girl feeds a goat on the outskirts of Gauhati, India, April 30, 2022. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

FUNERAL: Ten-year-old Savelii reacts at his father's grave, who died defending Irpin city in Ukraine as a member of territorial defense.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

When she was Ukraine’s Prime Minister, Yulia Tymoshenko stood up to Putin before being accused of corruption. Now she is fighting for her life – and her country


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

A rare violin that was made in 1736 by Giuseppe Guarneri is displayed at an auction house in Neuilly-sur-Seine, France on Tuesday 26 April. Benoit Tessier/Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 1, 2022)

The village of Demydiv, Ukraine is flooded on Monday April 25. Ukraine intentionally released water from a hydroelectric dam to block Russia’s military advance. David Guttenfelder/The New York Times/Redux


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Vladimir Putin has lost his ninth general killed in Ukraine. Major-General Andrei Simonov, 55, was killed in battle in Izyum near Kharkov. He was Russia’s most respected electronics warfare commander, serving with the 2nd Combined Arms Army, and died in a devastating fightback by the Ukrainians.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Ukrainian officials said an attack on a key Russian command center in the eastern city of Izyum on Saturday evening killed 200 Russian troops, including Maj. Gen. Andrei Simonov, but just missed hitting the chief of the general staff of the Russian military, Gen. Valery Gerasimov, who had just concluded a secret visit to the army and airborne command center.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

President Vladimir Putin is set to undergo cancer surgery and will temporarily hand over power to a hardline former federal police chief, Nikolai Patrushev while he recovers from surgery.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Cousins Nastya and Polina bring flowers to their mothers for a birthday at their home in Raihorodok, eastern Ukraine. Photograph: Yasuyoshi Chiba/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Delhi, India
People sleep on the Yamuna riverbed under a bridge on a hot summer day
Photograph: Adnan Abidi/Reuters

A brutal heatwave has been sweeping across large swathes of India since March — a time that often sees pleasant spring weather — owing to “scanty” rainfall.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Volunteers carry an elderly woman as they evacuate residents from a village retaken by Ukrainian forces, next to a frontline in Kharkiv, Ukraine. Reuters.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

UKRAINE: Internally displaced people sit in a bus after arriving from the frontline town of Orikhiv, at an evacuation point in Zaporizhzhia, Ukraine. Photograph: Roman Pilipey/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Moscow, Russia
Police officers stand guard while Muslims attend the Eid al-Fitr morning prayer outside Central Sobornaya Mosque in Moscow, Photograph: Maxim Shipenkov/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

Ukraine’s Bayraktar drones sink two Russian gunboats in the Black Sea according to drone images released yesterday by Ukrainian Armed Forces.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 2, 2022)

The Hungarian government’s overt admiration for Russian President Vladimir Putin, even after Russia’s annexation of Crimea in 2014, is unique in the European Union. In 2015, Orbán stated “I don’t want to live in a Europe that conducts a new Cold War against Russia and which makes the Europeans enemies of the Russians.”
https://warontherocks.com/2022/04/is-hungary-ukraines-biggest-problem-in-the-european-union/


----------



## mrstime (May 2, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 219601
> 
> President Vladimir Putin is set to undergo cancer surgery and will temporarily hand over power to a hardline former federal police chief, Nikolai Patrushev while he recovers from surgery.


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Do you have a link for that?


Yes.
_………“Patrushev is an outright villain. He is no better than Vladimir Putin. Moreover, he is a more cunning, and I would say, more insidious person than Vladimir Putin. If he comes to power, Russians’ problems will only multiply,” the owner of the Telegram channel which claimed about Putin’s cancer surgery said……_

https://theprint.in/world/putin-to-...to-loyalist-nikolai-patrushev-reports/940429/


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

A serviceman patrols near anti-tank constructions as blooming tulips are seen amid Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in central Kyiv, Ukraine. Reuters/Gleb Garanich


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

A cat lies on a chair at the entrance to an apartment building in the southern port city of Mariupol. The note on the door reads “People live here”. Reuters/Alexander Ermochenko


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Deer rest under a tree on a sunny day at a park in Duelmen, Germany. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Lotto Soudal's Belgian Arnaud De Lie (2nd-R) and Arkea Samsic's British Daniel McLay (R) crash during the 161 km between Dunkirk and Aniche, first stage of the "4 jours de Dunkerque" (Four days of Dunkirk) cycling race, in Aniche northern France.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Gen. Christopher Cavoli, the current head of US Army forces in Europe and Africa has been nominated by President Joe Biden to serve as the top US general in Europe as head of US European Command, Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin announced Tuesday.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Tanks preparing for a rehearsal of the Victory Day parade on April 28.
May 9, known as "Victory Day" inside Russia, commemorates the country's defeat of the Nazis in 1945.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Ukrainian civilians and resistance fighters holed up in the steel works of Mariupol are facing "nonstop" bombardment and running dangerously low on supplies. Svyatoslav Palamar, deputy commander of the Ukrainian Azov Regiment, says if they run out of food, they'll be "catching birds."


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Swedish armored vehicles participate in a military exercise called "Cold Response 2022" of around 30,000 troops from NATO member nations along with Finland and Sweden in Norway on March 25.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

Britain is to supply dozens of quadcopter drones that can carry heavy equipment to the Ukrainian front line as part of a new £300 million package of military aid announced by Boris Johnson


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

The sale of Chelsea has hit a serious obstacle over fears that Russian-born owner Roman Abramovich is attempting to renege on his promise to write off a £1.6 billion debt


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

"The billionaire known for his capricious streak will soon have access to every Twitter message all of us have ever sent"


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519404309150314496


----------



## mrstime (May 3, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Yes.
> _………“Patrushev is an outright villain. He is no better than Vladimir Putin. Moreover, he is a more cunning, and I would say, more insidious person than Vladimir Putin. If he comes to power, Russians’ problems will only multiply,” the owner of the Telegram channel which claimed about Putin’s cancer surgery said……_
> 
> https://theprint.in/world/putin-to-...to-loyalist-nikolai-patrushev-reports/940429/


Thanks for the link.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521802979619311618


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

Kryvyi Rih, Ukraine
Svitlana comforts her two young sons as they shelter in a kindergarten after escaping the frontline village of Kyselivka, now under Russian control.
Photograph: John Moore/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

Vehicles are on fire at an oil depot after missiles struck the facility in an area controlled by Russian-backed separatist forces in Makiivka, 15 kms east of Donetsk, eastern Ukraine.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

A Russian Su-35S combat aircraft and a Tu-95ms strategic bomber fly in formation above a church during a rehearsal for a military parade marking the anniversary of the victory over Nazi Germany in World War II in Moscow. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

Scorched land is seen from above after a heath fire at Canford Heath in Poole, Britain, 3 May 2022


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

Russia agreed to release former U.S. Marine Trevor Reed in exchange for Konstantin Yaroshenko, a Russian pilot serving a 20-year federal prison sentence for conspiracy to smuggle cocaine into the United States. Reed was serving a nine-year jail term for endangering the lives of two policemen while drunk on a visit to Moscow in 2019.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

SISTERLY LOVE: Sofia (above) and Anna mourn near the coffin of their father, Ukrainian serviceman Ruslan Borovyk, during his funeral ceremony at St Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery, in Kyiv, Ukraine. The serviceman was killed in a battle in eastern Ukraine. Photograph: Sergey Dolzhenko/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

Kira Obedinsky, 12, was taken to Russian-controlled Donetsk after being injured in a blast in Mariupol that killed her father. She has been discharged from a children’s hospital in Kyiv to start a new life after being reunited with her grandfather.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 4, 2022)

Kharkiv, where hundreds of children have been sheltering underground for months, trying to survive in a city under constant attack. A metro station is now their home, school, playground and refuge.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

Moscow, Russia
Military vehicles move along Tverskaya Street during a rehearsal for the Victory Day parade marking the anniversary of the victory over Nazi Germany in the second world war
Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

Leeds, England
A 1911 tiny copy of the Bible is displayed at Leeds city library. The replica of a so-called Chained Bible is not much bigger than a £1 coin but contains both testaments printed on 876 gossamer-thin India paper pages, which can only be read with a magnifying glass. Librarians are unsure as to its origins as it only resurfaced when the library decided to do a comprehensive survey during lockdown closures
Photograph: Danny Lawson/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

Tom Cruise arrives at the global premier for the film Top Gun: Maverick on the USS Midway Museum in San Diego, California. Reuters/Mario Anzuoni


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

President Macron welcomes India’s PM Narendra Modi before a meeting at the Elysee Palace in Paris, France. Reuters/Gonzalo Fuentes


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

Russian navy sailors carry a coffin during a ceremony to rebuy the remains of 291 Red Army soldiers who went missing during WW2 in Sevastopol, Crimea. Reuters/Alexey PKavlishak


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

UKRAINE: Natalia Rudneva (59) reacts as her son was hospitalised after night shelling in Kramatorsk, Ukraine. Photograph: AP Photo/Andriy Andriyenko


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

Shell paid almost $2 billion to three of Russia’s biggest crude oil producers – Rosneft, Gazprom Neft and Surgutneftegaz – in 2020


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

The EU plans to block Russians from buying European real estate. In the proposal, the European Commission intends to stop property deals with Russian individuals, residents and entities — prohibiting the sale or transfer, directly or indirectly of ownership rights in property in the bloc.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 5, 2022)

​​*German fighter jets intercepted a Russian reconnaissance aircraft as it approached German airspace over the Baltic Sea.   The Russian spy plane was discovered in international airspace off the German Baltic Sea island of Ruegen on Saturday, prompting a German Air Force alert.*​


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Patrick Michael Jones, 34, a volunteer from Houston, U.S. helps Ukrainian women Vera, 59, centre, and Lilia, 55, to carry humanitarian aid in Kramatorsk, Ukraine, Friday, May 6, 2022. Jones came to Ukraine to help having worked as a salesman at a gun store in Houston. (AP Photo/Andriy Andriyenko)


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

On Friday afternoon (local time), 50 women, children and elderly people were evacuated from the Soviet-era Azovstal plant, Ukrainian Deputy Prime Minister Iryna Vereshchuk said, adding that the operation would continue on Saturday.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Irpin, Ukraine.
Alla hugs her son Savelii near the grave of Ihor Krotkih, her husband in Irpin. Krotkih was killed during the Russian occupation of the city. Her older son Vladsylav and his brother Yurii were badly injured in the battle as they tried to evacuate him.
Photograph: Alexey Furman/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Russian navy cadets rehearse for the Victory Day military parade in Sevastopol. The parade will take place in Sevastopol on 9 May to celebrate 77 years since victory in the second world war. Photograph: AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Zaporizhzhia, Ukraine
Natalia Pototska with her grandson Matviy, at a centre for displaced people in Zaporizhzhia. Photograph: Evgeniy Maloletka/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Kyiv, Ukraine
People gather outside a terrace bar in the centre of the city. Photograph: Emillio Morenatti/AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Gaza City
Palestinians perform prayer after breaking their fast on the beach of Gaza City. Palestinians living in the Gaza enclave mark the end of the holy Muslim month of Ramadan with Eid al-Fitr celebrations against a backdrop of war. Photograph: Fatima Shbair/Petty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Native bluebells (_Hyacinthoides non-scripta_) flowering in Philipshill wood near Chorleywood, UK. This year, logs and tree branches have been laid down either side of the paths by the Woodland Trust to deter people and dogs from trampling the delicate flowers. The native bluebell is protected under the Wildlife and Countryside Act meaning that flowers cannot be picked and bulbs cannot be dug up
Photograph: Stephen Chung/Alamy Live News/Alamy Live News.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Returning for the third time since its mining in 2901, the Red Cross – a fancy intense yellow, cushion-shaped 205.07 carat diamond – and a 228.31 carat white diamond called The Rock that could fetch $30 million and is the largest ever seen throughout auction market history are pictured during a preview at Christie’s before their auction sale in Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

An Afghan man rushes to the target with his horse during spear racing in the sprawling Chaman-e-Huzori park in downtown Kabul, Afghanistan. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Debris is scattered after an explosion destroyed the Hotel Saratoga in Havana, Cuba. Reuters


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

ELECTION: Sinn Féin Deputy Leader Michelle O'Neill reacts to her election in Mid Ulster at the Northern Ireland Assembly Election count centre at Meadowbank Sports arena in Magherafelt, Co Derry. Photograph: Niall Carson/PA Wire


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Police are hunting for two men who attacked an army recruitment centre in Nizhnevartovsk, western Siberia with petrol bombs amid growing speculation that President Putin will announce a nationwide military mobilisation on Monday.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

US commission accuses Switzerland of hiding Russian assets

“Long known as a destination for war criminals and kleptocrats to stash their plunder, Switzerland is a leading enabler of Russian dictator Vladimir Putin and his cronies. After looting Russia, Putin and his oligarchs use Swiss secrecy laws to hide and protect the proceeds of their crimes.”


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

Civilians evacuated from the Azovstal steel plant in Mariupol walk accompanied by a member of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) and pro-Russian troops, as they arrive at a temporary accommodation center in the village of Bezimenne, during the Ukraine-Russia conflict in the Donetsk Region, Ukraine on May 6, 2022.
_Alexander Ermochenko | Reuters_


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2022)

Daffodil field in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2022)

ZAPORIZHZHIA, Ukraine (AP) — Dozens of Ukrainians were feared dead Sunday after a Russian bomb flattened a school sheltering about 90 people in its basement, while Ukrainian troops refused to surrender at a besieged steel plant that Moscow's invading forces sped to seize before Russia's Victory Day holiday.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 8, 2022)

Dublin, Ireland
Ukraine’s flag unfurled today on Dublin’s Grafton Street for the March 4 Peace in stark contrast to the tanks and nukes paraded on Red Square for Russia's V/Z-Day.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 8, 2022)

Aproz, Switzerland
Two Herens cows lock horns during the qualification round of the annual Herens national cow fighting finals. Each year when taken to the alpine pastures, the cows test their strength and fight for the herd’s leadership. The competition continues until a new queen has forced all the other cows to retreat
Photograph: Salvatore Di Nolfi/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 8, 2022)

Paris, France
Students of the École des mousses prep_a_re before ceremonies at the Arc de Triomphe marking the Allied victory against Nazi Germany and the end of the second world war in Europe
Photograph: Ludovic Marin/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow (May 8, 2022)

US First Lady Jill Biden greets Olena Zelenska, wife of Ukrainian President outside of School 6, a public school that has taken in displaced students in Uzhhorod, Ukraine. AP


----------



## mellowyellow (May 8, 2022)

Sonny Leon aboard Rich Strike celebrates winning the 148th running of the Kentucky Derby at Churchill Downs in Louisville, Kentucky, May 7, 2022.


----------

